# PHNOM PENH | Projects & Construction



## Micronta

Chadster93 said:


> ^^Thanks for the update Micronta. Do you have any renderings of Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel?


^^Those are nice ones. Can't wait to see the finished IFC.
No prob, but no new renderings of Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel as of now.


----------



## diz

holy hell!
Phnom Penh? Really?


----------



## P05T312

*Sun Wah Victory City, Phnom Penh*

*Sun Wah Victory City, Phnom Penh*









Sun Wah Victory City is located at Domnak Thom Village, Sangkat Stung Meanchey, Khan Meanchey, only 15 minutes drive from the Phnom Penh International Airport or from the Phnom Penh city centre.

Victory City is a private residential district in well planned town house style. It embraces the development of 150,000 square meter.


----------



## P05T312

diz said:


> holy *hell*!
> Phnom Penh? *Really*?



Holy Heaven and yes, Phnom Penh.


----------



## P05T312

*Sun Wah International Finance Centre, Phnom Penh (Phnom Penh Sun Wah IFC)*

*Sun Wah International Finance Centre, Phnom Penh (Phnom Penh Sun Wah IFC)*









The Sun Wah International Finance Centre, part of the Phnom Penh Pearl, is 45 floors(45-storey building) with other additional buildings.


----------



## diz

P05T312 said:


> Holy Heaven and yes, Phnom Penh.


sorry my bad. I was just surprised.

Welcome to the Great capital cities of SouthEast Asia Club!

Along with:
Bangkok
Hanoi
Jakarta
Kuala Lumpur
Manila
Singapore


----------



## skytrax

Chadster93 said:


> ^^Thanks for the update Microta. Do you have any renderings of Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel?
> 
> More renderings of IFC 52:


Amazing :banana::banana:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Ooooh... I can't believe!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

is any of them under construction or just proposals?


----------



## richard24

wow., lots of new projects for phnom penh.


----------



## SPLewis

Can't believe this is happening in Phnom Penh, when i lived there in 2003-4 all that was under construction in the entire city was the Naga Casino, and people were just discovering escalators at the Sorya shopping centre. Shocking..


----------



## Khem

Well, when I saw the plan of your Camko City, it's very similar to the original Fort Bonifacio Global City here in Taguig City, Metro Manila. The difference is that, low-rise housing projects are not allowed inside the global city...you can check the development of FBGC under the Philippines forum and compare it with Camko City. Hoping Camko City will be realized soon... Go Phnom Penh!... you have a lot of catching to do!


----------



## chinatown

Phnompenh amazed me!


----------



## SeeMacau

XxRyoChanxX said:


> is any of them under construction or just proposals?


All under construction, and more coming up


----------



## SeeMacau

Khem said:


> Well, when I saw the plan of your Camko City, it's very similar to the original Fort Bonifacio Global City here in Taguig City, Metro Manila. The difference is that, low-rise housing projects are not allowed inside the global city...you can check the development of FBGC under the Philippines forum and compare it with Camko City. Hoping Camko City will be realized soon... Go Phnom Penh!... you have a lot of catching to do!


Fort Bonifacio Global City has more taller buildings compare to Camko City, i believe, and both cities are planned.


----------



## SeeMacau

Another tall building project, a high rise hotel (roughly 20 storey) located at the former 5 star hotel (forgot the name) in Sothearos road.


----------



## P05T312

SeeMacau said:


> Another tall building project, a high rise hotel (roughly 20 storey) located at the former 5 star hotel (forgot the name) in Sothearos road.


Any renderings of this new hotel on Sothearos Boulevard SeeMacau?


----------



## diz

SeeMacau said:


> Fort Bonifacio Global City has more taller buildings compare to Camko City, i believe, and both cities are planned.


Fort Bonifacio Global City is already being constructed.


----------



## P05T312

diz said:


> Fort Bonifacio Global City is already being constructed.


That's good to hear. Phnom Penh's Camko City is also already being constructed. Phase 1 of the project has already been completed. :cheers:


----------



## P05T312

SeeMacau said:


> Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 300,000 square meter
> 
> A mixed use development, consisting of 250 unit luxury condominiums, a 3 building office complex ranging from 12 to 26 stories, and a 4 story multi use entertainment center.
> 
> Pic Source : www.gfaarchitects.com






http://www.gfaarchitects.com/bios/

Mr. Labasan has won numerous design awards for the Hirotani Residence, Umeda Sky Restaurant, Kintetsu Department Store and Nihon Fukushi just to name a few. Currently, he is working on a 10 story office building in Jakarta, Indonesia and is heavily involved with the *Vision City project in Phnom Penh, Cambodia -- a 3.5 million square foot mixed use project, comprised of two 30 story condominium complexes, one 35 story and three 24 story office towers and a 650,000 square foot shopping center.*


----------



## SeeMacau

Diamond Island
Apartment units now up for sale


----------



## SeeMacau

Another new project coming up 
13 storey - Studio BKK-1


----------



## sopheaktr

*other buildings around BKK area*


















taken September 2008
www.sopheak.net


----------



## sopheaktr

*other buildings around BKK area*


















underconstruction, these pixes took in September 2008


----------



## sopheaktr

*other buildings around BKK area*


























Buildings around BKK area
September 2008
www.sopheak.net


----------



## satit28

what does BKK stands for?
Bangkok?


----------



## Chadster93

Thanks for the photos sopheaktr, how are the other projects in PP progressing?



satit28 said:


> what does BKK stands for?
> Bangkok?


BKK stands for Boeung Keng Kang which is basically part of one of the districts of Phnom Penh.


----------



## Chadster93

IFC 52 complex will be scaled down from having 7 skyscrapers (1-52 storey mix-used tower and 6-36 storey residential towers) to 3 skyscrapers (2-51 storey condominiums and 1-52 storey mix-used tower). Construction is to restart in 2010 due to the global financial crisis. :bash:



> Skyscraper complex project scales down in Phnom Penh
> 
> 
> www.chinaview.cn 2008-11-26 11:10:55 Print
> 
> Special Report: Global Financial Crisis
> 
> PHNOM PENH, Nov. 26 (Xinhua) -- Blaming the global financial crisis, a major South Korean developer will dramatically reduce the scale of its proposed one billion U.S. dollars 7-skyscraper complex along the Tonle Bassac River to just three buildings at half the original price, national media said on Wednesday.
> 
> Ground was broken in June for the International Finance Complex(IFC) but construction on the site will be postponed more than one year, said Woo Mu-hion, chief of the business division in Cambodia for the project's developer and sole financer, the Seoul-based GS Construction and Engineering.
> 
> Construction was halted earlier this month, he was quoted by English-Khmer language newspaper the Cambodia Daily as saying.
> 
> "The market has changed. Due to such uncertainty, we think it is not clever to continue construction right now. We want to change our design, but we will maintain 52 storeys," he said.
> 
> The project will only include two 51-storey condominiums and a mixed-use 52-storey building, which will be the tallest in Cambodia, he said.
> 
> Construction on the complex could restart in early 2010, but first the company needs to redesign it and get government approval for the new plan, he added.


----------



## sth_Auk

Chadster93 said:


> IFC 52 complex will be scaled down from having 7 skyscrapers (1-52 storey mix-used tower and 6-36 storey residential towers) to 3 skyscrapers (2-51 storey condominiums and 1-52 storey mix-used tower). Construction is to restart in 2010 due to the global financial crisis. :bash:


I think its not bad, 3 tall 50+ storeys towers vs 1 tall tower and 6 small ones.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

There are some awesome projects!!! Incredible! :applause:


----------



## SeeMacau

8 storey office building at Monivong









* Building type: Office/commercial
* Address: 705-707 Monivong Boulevard Sangkat Boeung Keng Kang III Chamkamon District, Phnom Penh
* Property manager: VTRUST Property
* Architect: Five-Arc Architecture Co
* Floors: 8 plus rooftop
* Floor Space: 1080 square metres
* Usable Area: 987 square metres per floor
* Floor Usage
o Ground floor street level: Parking
o Ground floor upper: Reception
o First floor: Park Cafe and fitness center
o Floors 2-7: Offices
o Rooftop: Terrace and common areas
* Access: 4 elevators, staircase, emergency external stairs
* Scheduled opening: First quarter 2009
* Lease terms: Three year minimum


----------



## foadi

cewl, im headed to phnom penh in around a week. cant wait to see the progress on some of these


----------



## Fabolous

wow i was wondering if skyscrapercity had a thread dedicated to construction to cambodia and camko city...i didn't think so ..so i was going to try and make one but im glad that i saw this on the home page..i love these project for cambodian..im cambodian and i can't wait to see when these are all completed....im so going to visit!!!do n e of you have n e idea how much those high rise condo's will cost in preferably Canadian currency??


----------



## sopheaktr

*Cambodian Public Bank*


























Photo September 2008


----------



## topmodelhi5

great!


----------



## SeeMacau

sopheaktr said:


> Photo September 2008


I saw the building poster when i was in Phnom Penh at the beginning of this year, it is rising fast indeed. 

Thanks for the photos !!


----------



## moroccanboy

Go for it Cambodja.


----------



## topmodelhi5

nice!


----------



## jams001

amazing building is that, cool busby seo test.


----------



## kianshi

I LOVE PHnom PenH..Amazing>>>


----------



## topmodelhi5

Great!


----------



## kmr

*alway add more*

It name is *Richly building*








and I have the picture of *Sokha Hotel and Resort*At Chroy Changva


----------



## Chadster93

^^So that's how the Sohka Hotel and Resort will look like:banana:....thanks for the update kmr. 










New Koh Pich city scaled model, near Phnom Penh (Photo: Cambodge Soir Hebdo)


19 Dec 2008
By Nhim Sophal
Cambodge Soir Hebdo


*To attract new buyers, developers for the construction of the new Koh Pich (Diamond Island) city organized a sale promotion evening to try to sell apartments, buildings and villages. While the construction has not even started yet, lands and future buildings are already put to sale.*

Koh Pich now covers 100 hectares. In 2006, the Khmer-Canadian OCIC (Oversea Cambodia Investment Company) company signed a $50 million 99-year lease with the city of Phnom Penh to develop and manage the island. The project was met with opposition from local inhabitants.

*Now, with the mobilization of about 100 earth-moving equipments, grading works and the construction of a concrete river bank, as well as land filling up to an elevation of 11.75-meter (i.e. 0.7 meter higher than that of the city of Phnom Penh) have been completed.*

Pung Sovan, OCIC director, announced to about one hundred participants at the Phnom Penh cultural center (Chenla Theater) that his company was looking for solutions and financing to undertake the development of this great ultra-modern city during a period of worldwide economic crisis.

*“It is unfortunate that we did not launch the sale during a good period of economic growth,” Pung Sovan said while indicating the sales have started in December but they do not attract many buyers. The price of $1,500 per square-meter could be too high, OCIC has organized a new sale promotion with 35% price discount for its buyers. Another sale promotion to attract buyers: customers could pay the sale price during a 10-year period.*


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ where is the observation tower ?


----------



## Chadster93

SeeMacau said:


> ^^ where is the observation tower ?


It's on the right of the model but it looks like the model only includes the base of the observation tower (the pyramid structures) and not the actual tower itself. Maybe the tower was too tall for the glass display case.:dunno:


----------



## kmr

The Campus of PPIU(Phnom Penh International University) 15 floor.Now it Start 1st floor,Area infront of Bak touck High School.









http://ppiu.edu.kh


----------



## P05T312

Wow, these are amazing! :banana:


----------



## kmr

*Try to show more*

i saw a few project such as yellow tower,and other construction that haven't in the forum yet.
when i have the photo i'll post it.


----------



## Chadster93

Camko City. December 23, 2008
















_AFP/Getty _


----------



## P05T312

*Yellow Tower*


----------



## sopheaktr

Dear kmr, I think it was you who posted a thread about Cambodia building in a Lao website (samakum),. I beg you not to post this kind of thread any more in that website,. you know there was a lot of debate about Khmer people who post a lot of things in that website and most posts they said Khmer people is just only want to show off how Cambodia is better than Laos in term of that building things,. Friendship among Cambodian and Lao has been turning bad because of that,. I think to what extend they are right that most of the post just only khmer want to boast Lao only to show how development of Cambodia is,.

For me those high buildings are not really show the development or Cambodia is better than Laos,. we have our own style and they have their own ways of development for their beloved country,. i think we should not spoi their spirit of that website.

Thanks 




kmr said:


> i saw a few project such as yellow tower,and other construction that haven't in the forum yet.
> when i have the photo i'll post it.


----------



## Lurker99

wow, i cant believe cambodia's 10%GDP growth has pushed phnom penh far greater things than what i've expected!

hope your city gets at par with other asian capitals.

just keep it up guys and good luck!


----------



## kmr

sopheaktr said:


> Dear kmr, I think it was you who posted a thread about Cambodia building in a Lao website (samakum),. I beg you not to post this kind of thread any more in that website,. you know there was a lot of debate about Khmer people who post a lot of things in that website and most posts they said Khmer people is just only want to show off how Cambodia is better than Laos in term of that building things,. Friendship among Cambodian and Lao has been turning bad because of that,. I think to what extend they are right that most of the post just only khmer want to boast Lao only to show how development of Cambodia is,.
> 
> For me those high buildings are not really show the development or Cambodia is better than Laos,. we have our own style and they have their own ways of development for their beloved country,. i think we should not spoi their spirit of that website.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks sopheaktr for ur Advice i had post in samakumloa Bcoz i have saw some project in phnom penh,and i want to see some project in loa ,see what beautiful of Vienchan city, i'm so sorry i'm not delabrate and alway think lao and cambodian alway friend.:dunno:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Very nice!


----------



## tq

Designs by Archetype (Vietnam)

*Embassy Center*
Phnom Penh
(situated right behind US Embassy)

















*Phnom Penh Pearl*
Phnom Penh
(next to Naga Casino)

















*Colonial Mansion*
Phnom Penh









*Faculty of Pharmacy*
Phnom Penh









*Phnom Penh Mormom Church*


----------



## barramac

i really can not see 10% of these developments completed fully. i lived in phnom phen from 2006-7 and as a previous poster noted the first escalator was not in place until 2002. 

the deals are been predominantly financed by korean development companies which have seen there currency devalued by 40% in comparison to cambodia which effectively used the usa dollar. the korean companies have seen their domestic asset values fall off the cliff and their borrowing options dwindle. most have pulled out or scaled back considerably. one of my friends in phnom phen works in a multi tenant office block, which had 20 korean tenants, all involved in construction, 10 have left already. the remainder are hoping for a quick return to liquidity and issuing brave press releases while partaking in skeleton work practices

my former boss is behind one of mid sized towers above and he is just trying to limit his losses and survive

anecodal evidence suggests that property prices have fallen 20-40% in the last 6 months and alot of these developments are priced on projected growth levels

corruption/greed is on a scale that most people do not comprehend. the korean government has issued an official notice to developers warning them about the number of companies that have been burned and returned home due to the continuous bribery requirements 

education levels are also on a level you can not comprehend, most literate people were killed in the 70's, there children bribe for their results from primary school level and so never studied. international companies are always exceptionally disappointed with their office staff. the are adequate for an ecomony which in 10% tourism, 8% garment and 25% international aid but not for any other form of modern business that requires an office.


on a humanitarian level alot of these projects require large slum clearances. what that means, is that all land certificated were burned in the 1970's as the khmer rough moved all the inhabitants(3m) out of the city to partake in a agrarian revolution that lead to mass famine. people drifted back to the city and occupied what ever house/land they chose. now speculation has lead to the revision of land titles which mean that the army bully / torture / kill residents until the whole block is cleared. an extreme case is where residents on the site of one of the towers above were given $60 for their home and given a wetland 19km out of the city as a substitute, nightly army beatings ensured the clean land title. one development has seen the relocation of 50,000 people by force. very sad. but it is a country still rules by former khmer rouge

i hope that phnom phen's cityscape aspirations are not a falacy, but i think we will have to wait until the next building cycle to mature before major developments are undertaken again. there is a genuine need for housing a growing population and migrants to the city, but these people generally earn a dollar a day, so can not really afford plush tower blocks


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

Dear all,

I've just come back from Phnom Penh this morning,. I have many photos to show you,. let see!

















Studio BKKI and its location

















B Tower on Norodom Blvd


----------



## SeeMacau

thanks for the updates, do you enjoy your trip? 
any new projects coming up in Phnom Penh ??


----------



## sopheaktr

Yes, and I think I saw some other unknown projects and buildings, I post more soon,. stay calm :lol:


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

*THE STAR RIVER*


















Commercial-residential bldg. Phnom Penh

- Plan: 1,775houses (45th floor, 3buildngs) - Order amount: USD 370mn

POSCO E&C


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*


















*January 2009*


----------



## Chadster93

Awesome photos sopheaktr. 



sopheaktr said:


> Commercial-residential bldg. Phnom Penh
> 
> - Plan: 1,775houses (45th floor, 3buildngs) - Order amount: USD 370mn
> 
> POSCO E&C


So is this project under construction?


----------



## neonawesomeness

P05T312 said:


> *Yellow Tower*


This img looks so similar like Saigon's Financial Tower.
It looks so small.


----------



## SeeMacau

This one is awesome, never heard of this project before. 

OCIC Tower finally put up the cladding, great !!


----------



## kvaaa

*Redesign of IFC*

This is the redesign of the IFC which originally had 7 buildings of shorter height-1 52 stories and 6 25-story ones I think.


----------



## kvaaa

awsome picture of the OCIC Tower.
Thanks Sopheaktr. Do you have the latest pictures of the Gold Tower 42?

Thank.


----------



## Chadster93

For OCIC Tower, I like the older design better. The newer design just doesn't look right. It looks like they placed a glass high rise on top of another building.








This design flows together much better, IMO.


----------



## Chadster93

kvaaa said:


> This is the redesign of the IFC which originally had 7 buildings of shorter height-1 52 stories and 6 25-story ones I think.


No, this isn't the redesign of IFC 52. I did some research and it's actually developed by South Korean developer _Daesan Cambodia _and backed by _Posco Engineering and Construction_. It is adjacent to the IFC site and overlooking the Tonle Bassac river.


----------



## sopheaktr

Ít's call The Star River, so it is not the redesign of IFC,. I don't know where actually its location (must somewhere besides the river as its name),. but this pic I took from the area of old Ministry of Tourism along Monivong Blvd (the Ministry already moved out) and two new building are on construction and I dont know what buidlings they are (they on green sheet as you saw)




SeeMacau said:


> This one is awesome, never heard of this project before.
> 
> OCIC Tower finally put up the cladding, great !!


----------



## sopheaktr

I didn't take any pics of Gold Tower 42 because I saw they are they same side I think they are diging the underground and I also saw Vattanac Bank is also under construction now too,.



kvaaa said:


> awsome picture of the OCIC Tower.
> Thanks Sopheaktr. Do you have the latest pictures of the Gold Tower 42?
> 
> Thank.


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

*Yellow Tower at another side of Phnom Penh*


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

*Mekong Codo (Jan 2009)*


----------



## thekh

sopheaktr said:


> *THE STAR RIVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial-residential bldg. Phnom Penh
> 
> - Plan: 1,775houses (45th floor, 3buildngs) - Order amount: USD 370mn
> 
> POSCO E&C


Here the building located:
The site, immediately south of the city center fronts the esplanade along the Bassac River, overlooking Koh Pich Island and the Mekong River beyond.

Link:
http://www.powejones.com/CURRENT8/Current_8.htm


----------



## kvaaa

Chadster93 said:


> For OCIC Tower, I like the older design better. The newer design just doesn't look right. It looks like they placed a glass high rise on top of another building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This design flows together much better, IMO.


You are right, Sopheaktr. I don't like the new design either.
This is the first time I see the new design.


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


> Here the building located:
> The site, immediately south of the city center fronts the esplanade along the Bassac River, overlooking Koh Pich Island and the Mekong River beyond.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.powejones.com/CURRENT8/Current_8.htm


Good research. I hope all or a majority of these buildings will become realities and not get cancelled due to the financial problems.


----------



## kvaaa

sopheaktr said:


> Ít's call The Star River, so it is not the redesign of IFC,. I don't know where actually its location (must somewhere besides the river as its name),. but this pic I took from the area of old Ministry of Tourism along Monivong Blvd (the Ministry already moved out) and two new building are on construction and I dont know what buidlings they are (they on green sheet as you saw)



These pictures get me excited again. I abandoned my hopes a while ago since I heard lots of the projects either get cancelled or postponed. Now I am seeing evidence that there are projects that are moving forward. 
Again, thank you very much, Sopheaktr, for the updates.


----------



## topmodelhi5

now it's a good time for construction, expert said! Go Cambodia! I love her!


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

*Royal Phnom Penh Hospital*, Airport Blvd


















*Plaza Cambodia*, Airport Blvd


----------



## kvaaa

Keep the pictures coming, Sopheaktr. A lot of Cambodian oversea are very interested in knowing the progress Cambodia is making. Thank you very much for the update.


----------



## sopheaktr

*More buildings in Phnom Penh*

*Office Buildings*, Airport Blvd,










*Council Ministers Office*, Airport Blvd,


----------



## Dziggy

Galandar said:


> Good to see its developing, but is there a big need in so many tower hotels? I mean it looks like a closed country with very few people to visit. So?


I don't believe that someone spends money on building something that won't give money back, notably in a poor country like Cambodia.
there are no so little of tourists in Cambodia as you might think, especially in Angkor; Siem Raep city where there are 4000 tourists from west a day. look more abouth Khmer civilazation and you'll find some very interesting pieces of information

I hope things will get better in Cambodia soon, but such a hospitality and so many beautiful people, amazing girls, agreable gentlemen in one place i've never seen before . it reminds me by its soul on my country. Indochine is the soul of the planet.


----------



## Chadster93

kmr said:


> *Jion Real Forum in Phnom Penh*


Thanks for the update kmr but I agree with sopheaktr. No need to start another thread. I think adding your photos to this thread will be just fine. BTW, OCIC Tower cladding looks better then what I imagined. 



Hey sopheaktr, what project is that on your avatar?


----------



## kmr

sopheaktr said:


> why u create that new thread? it is not real and not standard!!!


Thanks sopheaktr i'm Start the new thread it mean i want to show the Project that continue and doing working.
The new thread is show all the Projects that we exspect to complete in the future.you know there alot of Project in Cambodia but some Project is only to show but not start doing yet.ok i see the new thread not standard but it the real project that working in progress.finally i want u all to see anything that real in Phnom penh.And the picture alway update all the project working

Thanks Sopheaktr.^^


----------



## SeeMacau

Dziggy said:


> I don't believe that someone spends money on building something that won't give money back, notably in a poor country like Cambodia.
> there are no so little of tourists in Cambodia as you might think, especially in Angkor; Siem Raep city where there are 4000 tourists from west a day. look more abouth Khmer civilazation and you'll find some very interesting pieces of information
> 
> I hope things will get better in Cambodia soon, but such a hospitality and so many beautiful people, amazing girls, agreable gentlemen in one place i've never seen before . it reminds me by its soul on my country. Indochine is the soul of the planet.


Most of these apartment units are sold out, the majority who bought these units are the locals and the oversea Cambodians, even through Cambodia is still a very poor country. there is a huge demand for these apartment units, and office buildings.


----------



## SeeMacau

kmr said:


> Thanks sopheaktr i'm Start the new thread it mean i want to show the Project that continue and doing working.
> The new thread is show all the Projects that we exspect to complete in the future.you know there alot of Project in Cambodia but some Project is only to show but not start doing yet.ok i see the new thread not standard but it the real project that working in progress.finally i want u all to see anything that real in Phnom penh.And the picture alway update all the project working
> 
> Thanks Sopheaktr.^^


Thanks for sharing the pics with us 
No need to start a new thread, because one thread for each city.


----------



## SeeMacau

*Capital's tallest building on track*

*Developer says skyscraper is scheduled for completion by June, despite property slump*

AT 111.75 metres tall, Canadia Tower is set to become in June Phnom Penh's tallest structure, developers Canadia Bank and Mega Asset Management told the Post. The company says that the development is secure from the financial crisis that has stalled or brought down so many other projects.

The company building the tower - WEN Construction Holding Co Ltd of Thailand - has 500 workers and 100 technicians working until late at night, project manager Chea Vuthy told the Post.

"Our project hasn't been delayed or stopped by the world financial crisis. We have enough money ... so, we must complete on deadline," he said.

On June 9, Canadia Bank is scheduled to relocate to its new high-rise headquarters on the corner of Ang Duong Street and Monivong Boulevard. Office and retail space is priced at an average US$30 per square metre.

It's a project that has been welcomed by the Deputy Governor of Phnom Penh Mann Chhoeun as a sign of Phnom Penh's move towards modernisation. Once completed, the tower will comfortably overtake the five-star, 15-storey InterContinental hotel, currently the tallest building in the city.

However, with the property market slowing and similar high-rise developments hitting financial problems, Canadia Tower is nearing completion at a time when property demand has weakened.

Conceived in 2004, the project was originally scheduled to cost US$15 million until the developer decided to increase the building size from 24 to 29 storeys, thereby doubling the estimated cost to $30 million.

Su Si, director of Mega Asset Management Co, says Canadia Tower is aimed at the top end of the market. Featuring serviced apartments, a penthouse, high-end shopping units and a rooftop helipad, the lowest-priced office space will be $27 per square metre.

"Many companies and NGOs are interested in renting office space and shopping units," Su Si said.

In the developer's favour is undoubtedly the iconic status the building will enjoy as the tallest in the capital. But as Mann Chhoeun points out, as Phnom Penh develops, Canadia Tower may not remain the tallest for long.

Written by Soeun Say


----------



## Chadster93

*Projects from A-SEVEN CORP. CO., LTD.'s website:*
www.a7corp.com
*Project 
Rose Condominium *

*Client 
Canadia Bank *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
7 Towers Condominium, land area 16,632 sq.m. consists of Condominium, Club House, Swimming Pool, Carpark and other facilities, consists of :-
Phase 1approx. 17,950 sq.m.
Tower A 71 units
Phase 2approx. 37,935 sq.m.
Tower B 94 units,Tower C 71Units
Phase 3approx. 77,920 sq.m.
Tower D 71 units, Tower E 94 units Tower F 71 units 










*Project 
Island City Condominium 1&2 * 

*Client 
Canadia Bank Ltd. * 

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
Land area 3.15 Ha (31,533 sq.m.) 
Consist of
1. Tower A&B (37 Storeis) 
80,379 sq.m. 
2. Tower C&D (37 Storeis) 
83,385 sq.m. 
3. Tower E (55 Storeis) 
128,710 sq.m. 


































*Project 
Olympic Complex *

*Client 
Overseas Cambodia
Investment Corporation *

*Location 
Phanom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective * 
Land area 10.51 Ha
(105,100 sq.m.) consist of
1. Olympic Plaza
2. Commercial 1-5 (5 Stories) 
200,000 sq.m.
3. Hotel 500 Keys(25 Stories)
4. Water Treatment Park
5. Shop House (5 Stories) 
40,000 sq.m.
6. Business Center & Skylink 


































*Project 
Route 1 Condominium *

*Client 
Asia Pflour Mill Corp *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
Land area 3,970 .98 sq.m
consist of 
1. Gross Building Area 
23,000 sq.m
2. Parking Space 84 Cars
3. Salable Area 15,905 sq.m. 
4. Swimming Pool, Fitness,
Pool Deck, Pool Bar, 
Lounge Pavilion & Saunna 


















*Project 
Olympic
Shop House&Residence *

*Client 
Canadia Bank Ltd. *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective * 
1. Water Treatment Park
3,600 sq.m.
2. Shop House&Residence
Gross Building Area
77,763 sq.m. 
Parking Space 483 Cars 


























*Project 
National Olympic Committee *

*Client 
Canadia Bank Ltd. *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective * 
Land area 6,850 sq.m.
Gross Building Area 14,615 sq.m.
Outdoor Parking 60 Cars


















*Project 
Residential & Commercial Complex * 

*Client 
Asia Pflour Mill Corp. * 

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
land Area 2.04 Ha(20,374 sq.m.) 
Consist of
1. (Tower A) Condominium&Plaza
40 stories 80,086 sq.m.
2. (Tower B&C) Condominium
28&30 Stories 69,747 sq.m.
3. (Tower D&E) Condominium
30&15 Stories 53,915 sq.m 


























*Project 
Toeuk Thla Plaza *

*Client 
Canadia Bank Ltd. *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
Gross Building Area 32,772 sq.m.
Hotel 160 Keys
Level 1-3 Shopping Plaza
Level 4-6 Hotel 


























*Project 
Island City Shophouse and Condominium *
Client 

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
Tower A (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
Tower B (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
Tower C (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
Tower D (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m. 

























*OTHER PROJECTS COMPLETED OR UNDER-CONSTRUCTION by A-SEVEN CORP. CO., LTD.:*
*Project 
OCIC Tower *

*Client 
Canadia Bank *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
The project is 30 floors high building, covering building floor area of about 45,000 sq.m. consists of Bank Office, Stock
Exchange, Function Room, Restaurant, health Club & Fitness Center, Typical Office Space, Typical Service Apartment,
Penthouse and Helipads 


















*Project 
National Assembly of The Kingdom of Cambodia *

*Client 
Assemblee Naionale *

*Location 
Phnom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Objective *
The National Assembly of The Kingdom of Cambodia is designed base upon the traditional Cambodian style which will create the certain value for both of architecture and landscape of the project 










*Project 
Island City *

*Client 
Canadia Bank Ltd. * 

*Location 
Phanom Penh, Cambodia *

*Project Ojective *
The Concept of Island City planning and zoning is land development mainly for commercial activities to attract the investors and the numerous tourists. the project emphasizing in varity and energetic of activities of comprehensive mix use plan which relate to commercial activities, public services and response habitation needs including to support the


----------



## kvaaa

*Real Projects only Please*

Please, everyone. List only projects that are real. Those that are backed up by picture of construction progress. Follow Sopheaktr's lead. There seems to be lots of concepts being posted in this forum. We appreciate your excitement to share with all of us the progress our country is making. However, you are not doing us a service if you just list the concepts that will never turn into realities.

Thanks.


----------



## topmodelhi5

wow! it would be great if those projects come to effect!


----------



## P05T312

Chadster93 said:


> *Projects from A-SEVEN CORP. CO., LTD.'s website:*
> www.a7corp.com
> *Project
> Rose Condominium *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> 7 Towers Condominium, land area 16,632 sq.m. consists of Condominium, Club House, Swimming Pool, Carpark and other facilities, consists of :-
> Phase 1approx. 17,950 sq.m.
> Tower A 71 units
> Phase 2approx. 37,935 sq.m.
> Tower B 94 units,Tower C 71Units
> Phase 3approx. 77,920 sq.m.
> Tower D 71 units, Tower E 94 units Tower F 71 units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Island City Condominium 1&2 *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank Ltd. *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Land area 3.15 Ha (31,533 sq.m.)
> Consist of
> 1. Tower A&B (37 Storeis)
> 80,379 sq.m.
> 2. Tower C&D (37 Storeis)
> 83,385 sq.m.
> 3. Tower E (55 Storeis)
> 128,710 sq.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Olympic Complex *
> 
> *Client
> Overseas Cambodia
> Investment Corporation *
> 
> *Location
> Phanom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Land area 10.51 Ha
> (105,100 sq.m.) consist of
> 1. Olympic Plaza
> 2. Commercial 1-5 (5 Stories)
> 200,000 sq.m.
> 3. Hotel 500 Keys(25 Stories)
> 4. Water Treatment Park
> 5. Shop House (5 Stories)
> 40,000 sq.m.
> 6. Business Center & Skylink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Route 1 Condominium *
> 
> *Client
> Asia Pflour Mill Corp *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Land area 3,970 .98 sq.m
> consist of
> 1. Gross Building Area
> 23,000 sq.m
> 2. Parking Space 84 Cars
> 3. Salable Area 15,905 sq.m.
> 4. Swimming Pool, Fitness,
> Pool Deck, Pool Bar,
> Lounge Pavilion & Saunna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Olympic
> Shop House&Residence *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank Ltd. *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> 1. Water Treatment Park
> 3,600 sq.m.
> 2. Shop House&Residence
> Gross Building Area
> 77,763 sq.m.
> Parking Space 483 Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> National Olympic Committee *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank Ltd. *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Land area 6,850 sq.m.
> Gross Building Area 14,615 sq.m.
> Outdoor Parking 60 Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Residential & Commercial Complex *
> 
> *Client
> Asia Pflour Mill Corp. *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> land Area 2.04 Ha(20,374 sq.m.)
> Consist of
> 1. (Tower A) Condominium&Plaza
> 40 stories 80,086 sq.m.
> 2. (Tower B&C) Condominium
> 28&30 Stories 69,747 sq.m.
> 3. (Tower D&E) Condominium
> 30&15 Stories 53,915 sq.m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Toeuk Thla Plaza *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank Ltd. *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Gross Building Area 32,772 sq.m.
> Hotel 160 Keys
> Level 1-3 Shopping Plaza
> Level 4-6 Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Island City Shophouse and Condominium *
> Client
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> Tower A (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
> Tower B (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
> Tower C (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
> Tower D (30 Stories) Salable Area 27,821.6 Sq.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OTHER PROJECTS COMPLETED OR UNDER-CONSTRUCTION by A-SEVEN CORP. CO., LTD.:*
> *Project
> OCIC Tower *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> The project is 30 floors high building, covering building floor area of about 45,000 sq.m. consists of Bank Office, Stock
> Exchange, Function Room, Restaurant, health Club & Fitness Center, Typical Office Space, Typical Service Apartment,
> Penthouse and Helipads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> National Assembly of The Kingdom of Cambodia *
> 
> *Client
> Assemblee Naionale *
> 
> *Location
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Objective *
> The National Assembly of The Kingdom of Cambodia is designed base upon the traditional Cambodian style which will create the certain value for both of architecture and landscape of the project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project
> Island City *
> 
> *Client
> Canadia Bank Ltd. *
> 
> *Location
> Phanom Penh, Cambodia *
> 
> *Project Ojective *
> The Concept of Island City planning and zoning is land development mainly for commercial activities to attract the investors and the numerous tourists. the project emphasizing in varity and energetic of activities of comprehensive mix use plan which relate to commercial activities, public services and response habitation needs including to support the


Good post Chadster93! ^^ These structures look great. Diamond Island looks like a mini-Manhattan.


----------



## Chadster93

kvaaa said:


> Please, everyone. List only projects that are real. Those that are backed up by picture of construction progress. Follow Sopheaktr's lead. There seems to be lots of concepts being posted in this forum. We appreciate your excitement to share with all of us the progress our country is making. However, you are not doing us a service if you just list the concepts that will never turn into realities.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry if it's inconvenience for you but I actually like people posting proposal projects and concepts. It gives people an idea of where Phnom Penh will be heading in the future.

Anyways, most of the projects I posted are invested by Cambodians abroad (OCIC, Canadia Bank) so I think most of these project will be realized soon.


----------



## P05T312

Thumbs up for more malls! :banana:


----------



## kmr

Chadster93 said:


> Sorry if it's inconvenience for you but I actually like people posting proposal projects and concepts. It gives people an idea of where Phnom Penh will be heading in the future.
> 
> Anyways, most of the projects I posted are invested by Cambodians abroad (OCIC, Canadia Bank) so I think most of these project will be realized soon.


Wow it so great but not happened yet.
Please know the Cambodian need everything real not amazing.i accept all the real projects.Please don't just find the Project of cambodia on the website and post it.hno:


----------



## Chadster93

kmr said:


> Wow it so great but not happened yet.
> Please know the Cambodian need everything real not amazing.i accept all the real projects.Please don't just find the Project of cambodia on the website and post it.hno:


OK, let me clear some things up. Most of the projects I posted are for Diamond Island (Koh Pich). Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Diamond Island under-construction? I think you posted photos of the construction site in the other thread. 

For example:
*Project 
Br.1 The Swan *
















*The Swan and Island City Shophouse and Condominium* 








*Isn't this 'The Swan' bridge? It connects Koh Pich to mainland Phnom Penh.*


----------



## kvaaa

deleted


----------



## Chadster93

^^I am being optimistic. I see where you are coming from but all the projects you listed above are Korean funded, while the projects I posted are Cambodian funded. See the difference? Got to remain positive brother. The thing is, most projects funded by OCIC and Canadia banks are or will be under-construction or completed in some cases. Some projects, for example, are: OCIC Tower, Soryia Mall, Sovanna Mall, just to name a few. I have a great deal of confident and respect for those two companies.


----------



## topmodelhi5

I totally agree with u! Investing by OCIC and Canadia bank is more realistic...


----------



## sopheaktr

I think it doesnot matter for Chadster93 to post those projects, please note the title of this thread,. "PHNOM PENH | Projects & Construction",. so we can share all the projects and those of the follow up of those projects,..

Once we say it is a project it is not all mean that it needs to be all that happen and come real,. it needs a lot of time for this city to go more like other developed city,. just calm down and dont so disappointed ,. Koh Pich is realistic enough so far as I understand,. thanks veryone,..!


----------



## thekh

thx 4 sharing!
Other projects in and around Phnom Penh by 7NG Group Co., LTD:

[/size][/font]*Project 1-Borei Santepheap 1
*· It Located a long the St. Veng Sreng, Sangkat Chom Chao, 
Khan Dangkor, Phnom Penh 
· New Development area, New infrastructure has been build,
New houses…etc.,
· All of Flats were completely built and Sold. 











*Project 2-**Borei Santepheap II* 
It Located No 15 Sothearos(St 3), Phnom Penh
There are 1465 flats built for exchange of DeyKrorHorm Land (The land near Russian embassy)
A garment factory with around 1500 workers are working
A market are processing everyday
The numbers of new resident are increasing from day to dayIn this area.










*Project 3-**Borey Santepheap III 
*•It Located at The East of Phnom Penh City, distance around 15km from the central of City. 
•Customers have to pay directly to 7NG's Account monthly in 10 years to get this plot. 
•On the 3rd Project, 7NG will arrange the New Infrastructures, arrange the area for residential land (5m x 20m), area for Villa (30m x 40m), area for Factory or W/H (50m x 200m), build Business Center, Market, House, Office work, Tourism area…etc.,


----------



## kvaaa

deleted


----------



## Kolbotra

Phnom Penh Tower area is located on the Monivong Blvd.


----------



## SeeMacau

I just talked with someone from Phnom Penh and he told me the real estate market in Phnom Penh is now slowly recovering.


----------



## SeeMacau

*Projects will be finished: officials*

Written by NGUON SOVAN AND SOEUN SAY 
Wednesday, 04 March 2009 

Large-scale construction projects in the capital have been delayed by the global financial crisis but will be completed, behind schedule, property developers and city officials say

CAMBODIA'S large-scale construction projects are going ahead, but are behind schedule, said officials and developers at a recent conference.

*"The development of suburban mega-projects - such as Camko City, Grand Phnom Penh International City, Koh Pich [Diamond Island] and Phnom Penh Special Economic Zone - is still under way, even with the real estate downturn," *said Chhay Rithisen, director of Phnom Penh municipal Department of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction. He made the comments Tuesday at the Phnom Penh Master Plan Development 2020 meeting in Phnom Penh.

Nhem Sothea, marketing manager of the Grand Phnom Penh International City, said the first phase of construction for the 510 residential units is forging ahead. The project began one year ago and completion has been moved back one-year due to the slowdown.

"So far, about 40 percent of the residential unit construction has been completed and we planned to finish in 2010, but due to the real estate downturn, it may take up to 2011 to complete," said Nhem Sothea. "We are not very concerned about the real estate downturn because our investment is long term and we expect the recovery will come soon."

He said 200 out of the 510 units have been sold. "We recognise that our sales declined up to 40 percent since the start of the crisis, and now customers are buying homes for about US$80,000 to $100,000. They are not buying houses or businesses for higher prices."

Charles Vann, deputy general manager of Canadia Bank, which has a stake in Diamond Island City, said the development infrastructure is under way, despite the crisis.

"We are going to develop Diamond Island City. Now our project is under way; we have not stopped - even though the global financial crisis affected Cambodian property... Now we are building the infrastructure to prepare the riverbank," said Vann.

Kheng Ser, assistant to Camko City Vice President DK Kim, told the Post on Tuesday that building has progressed and the first phase of residential units will be ready next month.

"We have sold about 90 percent of the 1,009 residential units in the first phase - 120 families out of 160 families will move in April," he said.

However, he admitted that property sales have fallen. "About 90 percent of sales took place in 2007 and 2008 before the property crisis. Now it is very quiet, we cannot motivate clients to buy," he said.

An expert on the municipal development plans said that the progress is positive, but they will not address Phnom Penh's urban planning issues.

"Those mega-projects reflect economic development, but they are affordable for are the rich. Ordinary people still have no place to live," he said.

"The city needs to deal with population growth - now the population is 1.3 million, and will grow 3.5 percent or 10,000 families per year, to reach up to two million in 2020," said Frederic Mauret, the city's French technical expert for the 2020 municipal master plan.


*Building Phnom Penh's Mega-projects*
* Camko City by World City company of South Korea - Projected completion date: 2015 at the earliest

* Grand Phnom Penh International City by Cambodia’s YLP Group and Ciputra Group of Indonesia - Projected completion date: 2015 at the earliest

* Koh Pich by Canadia Bank - Projected completion date: 2016 at the earliest

* Phnom Penh Special Economic Zone by Attwood Import Export Co - Projected completion date: unknown


----------



## skyscraper100

whoa! thats totally a ripoff of L tower, even the rendering is the same :nuts:


----------



## sopheaktr

*OCIC Tower (11 May 2009)*


----------



## topmodelhi5

it looks great!


----------



## sichoeun

*Beautiful Building*

It is a beautiful building, great job!


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

*Parkson*

Hi, 
has anyone heard any information about Parkson department store project in Phnom Penh? I heard that it's a project of Malaysia and it will be built in Phnom Penh but I don't know the location. If anyone know about it please share...


----------



## SeeMacau

skyscraper_hunter said:


> Hi,
> has anyone heard any information about Parkson department store project in Phnom Penh? I heard that it's a project of Malaysia and it will be built in Phnom Penh but I don't know the location. If anyone know about it please share...


It was planned to build next to the shopping center, there is a petrol station next to it (i forgot the name of the shopping center) at Kampuchea Krom.


----------



## sopheaktr

is it Sidney Shopping Center?


----------



## SeeMacau

sopheaktr said:


> is it Sidney Shopping Center?


Yes, i think they may demolish the petrol station and the Sidney Shopping Center, replace it with a Parkson department store.


----------



## sopheaktr

The petrol station was already gone,. but i don't think it is for Parkson,. my idea perhaps to pave the road for the New Cabinet Office behind there,.





http://tumnei.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/caltex-near-sydney-market-gone/


----------



## Kolbotra

Sure There will be new International Conference Hall instead of the Petrol Station next to the Council Ministers (the building above) and this project is under construction by the Royal Government of Cambodia and will be done in 2010. (It is useful for the huge international meetings)


----------



## topmodelhi5

can you please post any update of the projects?


----------



## NICALO

can anyone update some pictures related to Gold Tower 42?


----------



## Galandar

Which companies are residing in all those towers and business centers? Is not it too much for the country which is closed to many foreign ones? I mean is there a need for the construction of all those projects?


----------



## rob_

z0rg said:


> I had to delete more than 20 posts. Please avoid off topic stuff here, i.e.: non projects & construction related discussions.


I was not aware that social issues played no part in the construction of infrastructure in developing nations.


----------



## Chadster93

*Camko City Update:*

*UPDATE from World City Co., Ltd (2009-05-11):* The First Move-in of the 1st Phase Residential Project in CamKo City


The first move-in of town houses and villas in the 1st phase residential project has started from April 27, 2009. There was Owner’s pre-checking period from April 8 to April 12 prior to the move-in to check the quality of new houses by the individual owners. It was the first event in Cambodian real estate development history protecting the customers’ right. 









Villa, Town-house & Club House 









Condominium


----------



## sichoeun

*Camko is moving forward*

slowly and slowly Camko city takes it shape.....it is true now.


----------



## Chadster93

Galandar said:


> Which companies are residing in all those towers and business centers? Is not it too much for the country which is closed to many foreign ones? I mean is there a need for the construction of all those projects?


Most of the towers are residential and apartment towers so wealthy Cambodians and foreigners will be residing in those towers. There is a growing middle-class in Cambodia and along with that there is a need for more modern and better standard of housing/living and these towers and projects will fulfill that need. 

As for the office towers, most of them are owned by major banks in Cambodia and there are not many that are being built. Cambodia does not really have any high quality offices spaces and hopefully these towers will meet some of the international standards of office spaces. And Cambodia is NOT a closed country! Cambodia is an emerging country and it need as much development as possible to attract foreign investors. 

Most of these projects will not be completed until 2015 at the earliest so Cambodia has time for things, like the economy, to develop even further. Billions and billions of dollars are being pumped into Cambodia not by Western countries but my Asian countries and soon or later most Asian countries will control the world economy like what Europe and America did in the past centuries. I just hope that my country, Cambodia, will play a major role in that. So to answer your question, yes, there is a need for all these construction projects in Cambodia!


----------



## pung10

Rudravarman said:


> Hi all, I'm new here! I just want to share the good news to all of you guys! :banana:


Great Job!


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Can please post the project overview of Sofitel Phokeethra Resort & Spa? I heard that the construction is delayed now. Is it true?


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Can anyone post the project Overview of Sofitel Phokeethra?


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/9973/sofitelbp3.jpg

Does anyone have a visual or idea of where everything so far is located in Phnom Penh?[/QUOTE]

This project "Sofitel Phokeethra" is located next to IFC 52F. Anyone have project overview of this project? I think this project seem in secret and never release info to public even on newspaper.


----------



## Chadster93

^^Sofitel Phokeethra Resort & Spa topped out a while back ago. I am assuming it should be completed in the near future.


----------



## Chadster93

CamKo City update from flickr. (Taken on August 5, 2009)














































































Photo credits: JavaArts


----------



## kennedyusa

I'm very interested! I would love to find out more inforamtion related to this topic.
Thanks in advance.me too, I need more detailed info.

calcul credit immobilier courtier taux simulation de france pretUne simulation credit immobiler de France a faire un pret.calcul credit immobilier courtier taux simulation de france pret


----------



## sopheaktr

*There were many updates about this project, please check out previous posts in this thread, don't just wait and look only the last page. Thanks.*



skyscraper_hunter said:


> Can anyone post the project Overview of Sofitel Phokeethra?


----------



## NICALO

thanks alot for these nice photos


----------



## Rudravarman

Thankx Chadster! It's good to see Asian people helping out each other! Most of these projects are from Korea and I would love to see more projects soon! Just don't let the Yankee interfere in our country they done enough damage!


----------



## Chadster93

More updates from JavaArts.

Royal Phnom Penh Hospital:


















Young's Commercial Centre:









Yellow Tower:


















Diamond City's construction site:


















New Project-Golden Soriya Mall:


















GT 42


----------



## camtv03

*Thank you Chadster93 for your updated*

Anymore photos you want to shared with us? Thanks again


----------



## yangkhm

*Phnom Penh go ahead...*

Thank you Chadster93 for your updated
I really believe, Phnom Penh will become the wonderful city in the near future...:banana::applause::applause::applause::banana2:epper:


----------



## NICALO

Thnks alot Chadster93 for uploading those beautiful photos....


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Chadster93 said:


> More updates from JavaArts.
> 
> Royal Phnom Penh Hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young's Commercial Centre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond City's construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Project-Golden Soriya Mall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT 42



Thanks Chadster! You shared with good info. and I wonder where is Golden Sorya Mall? Can you tell us the location.


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

sopheaktr said:


> *There were many updates about this project, please check out previous posts in this thread, don't just wait and look only the last page. Thanks.*


Hi Sopheaktr, I checked already. there was not much news about Sofitel Phokeethra. there was only pic of info board and it was also an old info (last year). We want to keep an eyes on those project even Sofitel Phokeethra if they are on going or on hold and when they will be completed and so on... then everyone can know that our country is on the right track or what.. anyway thanks.


----------



## Chadster93

skyscraper_hunter said:


> Thanks Chadster! You shared with good info. and I wonder where is Golden Sorya Mall? Can you tell us the location.


Sorry, I don't know the exactly location. Maybe someone else might know......


----------



## LivH

*Location of the projects*

I have seen a few people asking where these projects are in the city. I have done a map on Flickr, showing images of the developments and where they are based in the city. They might not be 100% accurate but they certainly give a general idea.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622157000766/map?&fLat=11.5693&fLon=104.9145&zl=4&map_type=hyb&order_by=recent

Regarding the New Golden Sorya Mall - I cannot recall the road where I found this billboard, but I remember it was very central, near street 154. We were unable to find out any more information about it. 

Best wishes

Olivia Hague
javaarts.org


----------



## thekh

New Design of Camko City:








Video:


----------



## SeeMacau

*Camko OK with owners*

New residents in Phnom Penh satellite city Camko City told the Post on Tuesday that they were satisfied with their new homes.

Meng Kry, 50, who moved into the first phase of the US$2 billion development with around 60 other families last month, said the quality of her new $230,000 home was up to scratch, and that she felt comfortable in the community.

"And it's easy to go back and forth from Phnom Penh city,"she said.

Phnom Penh Municipality Deputy Chief of Cabinet Koeut Chhe also gave a thumbs-up to the development. "I also bought a townhouse at Camko City," he said. "I'm doing the interior design now, and I will move there next month."

The city is being built by World City on 119 hectares in Russey Keo district reclaimed from Pong Peay lake.


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks for the update, but i still perfer the old design of Camko City 

Can anyone take a pic of how the De Castle Condo (the 38 storey one) progressing?


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> New residents in Phnom Penh satellite city Camko City told the Post on Tuesday that they were satisfied with their new homes.
> 
> Meng Kry, 50, who moved into the first phase of the US$2 billion development with around 60 other families last month, said the quality of her new $230,000 home was up to scratch, and that she felt comfortable in the community.
> 
> "And it's easy to go back and forth from Phnom Penh city,"she said.
> 
> Phnom Penh Municipality Deputy Chief of Cabinet Koeut Chhe also gave a thumbs-up to the development. "I also bought a townhouse at Camko City," he said. "I'm doing the interior design now, and I will move there next month."
> 
> The city is being built by World City on 119 hectares in Russey Keo district reclaimed from Pong Peay lake.


:bash: $230,000 per home, Don't you think too expensive for Cambodian. Can poor people buy it. hno: In Thailand, you only have $100,000, you can have a luxury house with good environment, two floors with big car parking and garden. and $100,000, you can have a luxury condo. :bash: :bash: :bash: 
House in comko city are not very good environment. I think :cheers:


----------



## camtv03

*Grand Phnom Penh Internation City*

http://www.phnompenhpost.com/Assets/pdf+zip/090903pk.pdf


----------



## SeeMacau

$230,000 is reasonable for a house locating in the new CBD of Phnom Penh. The location is not far away from the current city center. If you look at the other townhouses projects being built in Phnom Penh, its actually much more costly than this one and some of them can even reach half a million dollars US. 

The average price for a 2 bedroom apartment in Phnom Penh nowadays will cost u about $120000 to $150000 and i think this is just too expensive. The price is nearly same as Bangkok. $100,000 in bangkok will probably get you a house in the sub-urban area, or an apartment unit close to the MTR, but not in the city center like Sukhumvit, Silom or Sathorn. 

The environment at Camko City is one of the best you can get in Phnom Penh, along with the Grand Phnom Penh International City once the whole developments completed.


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> $230,000 is reasonable for a house locating in the new CBD of Phnom Penh. The location is not far away from the current city center. If you look at the other townhouses projects being built in Phnom Penh, its actually much more costly than this one and some of them can even reach half a million dollars US.
> 
> The average price for a 2 bedroom apartment in Phnom Penh nowadays will cost u about $120000 to $150000 and i think this is just too expensive. The price is nearly same as Bangkok. $100,000 in bangkok will probably get you a house in the sub-urban area, or an apartment unit close to the MTR, but not in the city center like Sukhumvit, Silom or Sathorn.
> 
> The environment at Camko City is one of the best you can get in Phnom Penh, along with the Grand Phnom Penh International City once the whole developments completed.


^^Grand Phnom Penh International City may better than Comko City.:banana:


----------



## Chadster93

*Koh Pich Island Gets the Go Ahead*










Written by DAP NEWS
Friday, 04 September 2009

Koh Pich´s skyscrapers are soon to be completed

Phnom Penh’s development is continuing apace with investments in local and international companies, in high rises and other developments. Koh Pich (diamond island) is the latest.

The island originally appeared in the river near NagaWorld in 1984 and has become bigger and bigger since.

Formerly covered only with grass and anarchic ramshackle dwellings, the island will see a major investment after the Cambodian Government’s sub degree approval to OCIC of Pung Kheav Se to develop it into a new suburb.

Kep Chutema, Phnom Penh governor, told reporters that the island, formerly a den of iniquity and crime, now will be developed by the OCIC company.

“This island investment is authorized properly by the Cambodian Government and this is to become a new city in Phnom Penh of which we are so proud as it is helping promote Cambodian livelihood in the near future,” said Kep Chutema.

Some questions have been raised over residents of the areas who have been evicted, environment concerns, especially the water flow which has changed.

The Environment Impact Assessment (EIA) was apparently deemed to be very important.

Ministry of Water Resource and Meteorology officials accompanied Phnom Penh authorities along with Investment company directors on Thursday had a tour for checking and following the process of developing the island.

Following investigations, Lim Kean Hor, Lake, River Limitation Committee head and Cambodian Mekong River Committee head, confirmed that “This company has not developed and invested in abuses of the Cambodian Government’s authority.” However, the minister asked the company president to build bank protections to avoid erosion that could affect other local residents.

“Two years ago, my investment faced some problems with the citizens who lived along the river bank as we had to need their some part of land size to build bank protection so that all of them were unhappy,” Pung Kheav Se told reporters. “We have to keep wide face of water flow and if some part of land is occurring, we have to cut it off in order to avoid flood which leads to river bank collapse.”

“This bank protection is to be built for 3 km soon,” Lim Kean Hor said. “The water flow from Mekong through Bassac River is very narrow so that some part of land has to be taken off.”

The investment company head also confirmed that his companies has so far spent around US$55 million on the island, though progress has slowed due to the impact of the global economic crisis.

“Some expert officials working in Environment Impact Assessment from China and Vietnam showed their similar result of EIA with Cambodian expert officials.”

Cambodian expert officials must now be careful to follow the assessment of this island investment as it could have major implications for the Mekong River.


----------



## NICALO

thanks Chadster 93 for sharing information of Koh Pich ....


----------



## Chadster93

^^ No problem. 



camtv03 said:


> http://www.phnompenhpost.com/Assets/pdf+zip/090903pk.pdf


Thanks for the link! Media coverage on Grand Phnom Penh International City has been very quiet. At least now we know that the development project is still progressing.


----------



## yangkhm

Oh, great.....Thanks Chadster 93 for sharing.


----------



## itsunnyp

*Beautiful NAGA bridge @ minister building demolished! mg:*









New Dragon Bridge of the Council of Ministers Worth More Than US$2 Million Was Demolished though It Had Never Been Used – Friday,*14.8.2009
Posted on 14 August 2009. Filed under: Week 625 | 
The Mirror, Vol. 13, No. 625
“A dragon bridge of about 100 meters built from sand stone worth more than US$2 million was totally demolished last week, even though it had not yet been used. Some days after the demolishing of the dragon bridge, two stone posts in front of the new Council of Ministers building were also demolished without specifying any reason. 
“The dragon bridge was built with a beautiful design to connect the staircase of the building of the Council of Ministers to the double roads in front of it. This demolition wasted millions of dollar and raised questions among the public. Some people asked to which extent those responsible for these reconstructions will be blamed. 
“The demolishing of the dragon bridge and the stone posts at the Council of Ministers, which cannot be hidden from the public, brought much criticism from many circles, including from a senior official of the Sam Rainsy Party. 
“A parliamentarian from Phnom Penh and senior official of the Sam Rainsy Party, Mr. Son Chhay, told Khmer Machas Srok about the demolishing, ‘In fact, we see that there has been strong criticism of the whole building.’ He added that the construction of this good building is paid for by loans from the Chinese government, which is a shame. Asking for a loan for this construction is a shame; moreover, there are quality problems and it is not known well what the irregularities are. 
“Mr. Son Chhay went on to say, ‘As far as I know, that dragon bridge costs US$2 million, and it was built from sand stone. We do not know anything more, but normally, before any such constructions start, construction plans must have been organized, and there must have been technical discussions and discussions about esthetics.’ He added that the demolition is regrettable, as it wasted national resources and the money used for the construction was loaned. 
“Mr. Son Chhay said that the government’s construction plan is paid for by loans from the Chinese government of more than US$36 million, and approx. US$32 million had already been spent; it is simply because loans are not yet used up and that is why they demolished the dragon bridge and those stone posts. 
“Mr. Son Chhay added, ‘We regret it, because we are poor; we must not waste loans, it is not like when we draw pictures and then erase them again – here something was constructed and then demolished again. We have to think about the necessities we want to achieve before they are created. If something has already been constructed, we have to keep it, but not to demolish it. We still wonder what will be the explanation of the Council of Ministers. 
“Phnom Penh residents and other people who travel along the Russian Federation Boulevard are wondering about the construction of another building for the Council of Ministers next to the building which has already constructed. They wonder, because the government does not explain it to the citizens. 
“However, Mr. Hun Sen stated on 5 August 2009, when he handed degree documents to students at the National Institute of Education in Phnom Penh, that another building, being constructed next to the new Council of Ministers’ building – which has already been built – is an international conference center, and the plan was designed by himself. Mr. Hun Sen stated, ‘An international conference center is being constructed next to the building of the Council of Ministers. I planned the building myself, with a 120-by-45-meter layout. This building had five floors, but then it was recalculated to have seven floors.’ 
“The Cambodia Daily quoted Mr. Hun Sen’s words on 10 August 2009 as saying, ‘With the help of China, we built the Council of Ministers building, but now, we construct the new building [by ourselves] for the next generation. It is not only for me and how long I can stay.’ 
“Cambodia is a country with leaders good at boasting and at arguing among Khmer nationals. The construction of a new international conference center still leaves doubts among the general public, and Mr. Son Chhay suggested that the Khmer National Assembly should summon the Minister of the Council of Ministers and Deputy Prime Minister, Mr. Sok An, to explain all this to the National Assembly. 
“Mr. Son Chhay said that, ‘in such a case, there must be a call for a proper explanation at the National Assembly. When citizens have doubts about such accomplishments, the parliament should call the people responsible for it, such as H.E. Sok An, to give an explanation, like we did previously regarding the fixing of lighting at the Angkor Wat Temple, so that everyone knows what is going on, otherwise it might result in misunderstandings and lead to the arrest of people. Therefore, the state has to release a statement to explain why there is this new construction… as a principle, there must be a explanation.’ 
“The Khmer public has more doubts about the new building of the Council of Ministers, after the dragon bridge and the stone posts worth millions of dollars had been demolished. Government officials gave unreasonable explanations that the demolition was made to gain place for a parking lot. This explanation leads to the criticism that something was done before, without thinking carefully, or not having had a right plan, which then led to the demolition, which wastes national resources, while Cambodia is suffering from the global economic crisis.” Khmer Machas Srok, Vol.3, #468, 14.8.2009


----------



## Rudravarman

Gold tower 42 September 7th


http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo260/naroth_photo/DSC07215.jpg


----------



## Jo

Demolishing that beautiful and new built bridge to replace it with a parking lot? 

If they need a parking lot it would seem more appropriate to try to hide it as huch as possible instead of placing it right in front of that symbolic temple, or whatever it is in the center of the building.

Otherwise it's nice to see lots of activity in PP! The city is really transforming itself.


----------



## yangkhm

*GT42*


----------



## yangkhm

itsunnyp said:


> New Dragon Bridge of the Council of Ministers Worth More Than US$2 Million Was Demolished though It Had Never Been Used – Friday,*14.8.2009
> Posted on 14 August 2009. Filed under: Week 625 |
> The Mirror, Vol. 13, No. 625
> “A dragon bridge of about 100 meters built from sand stone worth more than US$2 million was totally demolished last week, even though it had not yet been used. Some days after the demolishing of the dragon bridge, two stone posts in front of the new Council of Ministers building were also demolished without specifying any reason.
> “The dragon bridge was built with a beautiful design to connect the staircase of the building of the Council of Ministers to the double roads in front of it. This demolition wasted millions of dollar and raised questions among the public. Some people asked to which extent those responsible for these reconstructions will be blamed.
> “The demolishing of the dragon bridge and the stone posts at the Council of Ministers, which cannot be hidden from the public, brought much criticism from many circles, including from a senior official of the Sam Rainsy Party.
> “A parliamentarian from Phnom Penh and senior official of the Sam Rainsy Party, Mr. Son Chhay, told Khmer Machas Srok about the demolishing, ‘In fact, we see that there has been strong criticism of the whole building.’ He added that the construction of this good building is paid for by loans from the Chinese government, which is a shame. Asking for a loan for this construction is a shame; moreover, there are quality problems and it is not known well what the irregularities are.
> “Mr. Son Chhay went on to say, ‘As far as I know, that dragon bridge costs US$2 million, and it was built from sand stone. We do not know anything more, but normally, before any such constructions start, construction plans must have been organized, and there must have been technical discussions and discussions about esthetics.’ He added that the demolition is regrettable, as it wasted national resources and the money used for the construction was loaned.
> “Mr. Son Chhay said that the government’s construction plan is paid for by loans from the Chinese government of more than US$36 million, and approx. US$32 million had already been spent; it is simply because loans are not yet used up and that is why they demolished the dragon bridge and those stone posts.
> “Mr. Son Chhay added, ‘We regret it, because we are poor; we must not waste loans, it is not like when we draw pictures and then erase them again – here something was constructed and then demolished again. We have to think about the necessities we want to achieve before they are created. If something has already been constructed, we have to keep it, but not to demolish it. We still wonder what will be the explanation of the Council of Ministers.
> “Phnom Penh residents and other people who travel along the Russian Federation Boulevard are wondering about the construction of another building for the Council of Ministers next to the building which has already constructed. They wonder, because the government does not explain it to the citizens.
> “However, Mr. Hun Sen stated on 5 August 2009, when he handed degree documents to students at the National Institute of Education in Phnom Penh, that another building, being constructed next to the new Council of Ministers’ building – which has already been built – is an international conference center, and the plan was designed by himself. Mr. Hun Sen stated, ‘An international conference center is being constructed next to the building of the Council of Ministers. I planned the building myself, with a 120-by-45-meter layout. This building had five floors, but then it was recalculated to have seven floors.’
> “The Cambodia Daily quoted Mr. Hun Sen’s words on 10 August 2009 as saying, ‘With the help of China, we built the Council of Ministers building, but now, we construct the new building [by ourselves] for the next generation. It is not only for me and how long I can stay.’
> “Cambodia is a country with leaders good at boasting and at arguing among Khmer nationals. The construction of a new international conference center still leaves doubts among the general public, and Mr. Son Chhay suggested that the Khmer National Assembly should summon the Minister of the Council of Ministers and Deputy Prime Minister, Mr. Sok An, to explain all this to the National Assembly.
> “Mr. Son Chhay said that, ‘in such a case, there must be a call for a proper explanation at the National Assembly. When citizens have doubts about such accomplishments, the parliament should call the people responsible for it, such as H.E. Sok An, to give an explanation, like we did previously regarding the fixing of lighting at the Angkor Wat Temple, so that everyone knows what is going on, otherwise it might result in misunderstandings and lead to the arrest of people. Therefore, the state has to release a statement to explain why there is this new construction… as a principle, there must be a explanation.’
> “The Khmer public has more doubts about the new building of the Council of Ministers, after the dragon bridge and the stone posts worth millions of dollars had been demolished. Government officials gave unreasonable explanations that the demolition was made to gain place for a parking lot. This explanation leads to the criticism that something was done before, without thinking carefully, or not having had a right plan, which then led to the demolition, which wastes national resources, while Cambodia is suffering from the global economic crisis.” Khmer Machas Srok, Vol.3, #468, 14.8.2009




Oh, Do not care about this, Cambodia's the rich country, just only US$2 Million , no problems for it.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## yangkhm

*New Branch of Pannasastra University*









The 10-story building opposite to Cambodiana Hotel is facing demolition because the building has been constructed beyond the construction law. The area near Royal Palace is not permitted to construct high building.:bash:

http://www.everyday.com.kh/PhotoGallery/Image.asp?Code=1571


----------



## yangkhm

*Naga World, the biggest casino in Phnom Penh,*










Naga World, the biggest casino in Phnom Penh, can stand longer than others while other casinos closed their business gradually. The casino is located in Sangkat Tonle Basac, opposite to Hun Sen's park.


----------



## yangkhm

*Korean-Cambodian cultural*










Korean-Cambodian cultural and peace building next to Phnom Penh Centre, in Tonle Basac district, Khan Chamkarmorn, ha finished its construction and has awaited the inauguration for official use.


----------



## yangkhm

*A new cement bridge across the river to Koh Pich island*










A new cement bridge across the river to Koh Pich island, the first cable bridge in Cambodia, has finished its construction and awaits for the inauguration day. The bridge is located in Sangkat Tonle Basac, Chomkar Morn district, Phnom Penh.


----------



## thekh

Camko City on camera: Aug, 2009


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks thekh for sharing clip. It looks very nice.....Thanks......thanks...


----------



## yangkhm

*30-story building of trade, Canadia*










30-story building of trade, Canadia, is the highest skyscraper in Phnom Penh has finished its construction and awaited official inauguration in October 2009. The building is located on Monivong Blvd ,Sangkat Wat Phnom, Khan Daun Penh.:banana::banana::banana:

http://www.everyday.com.kh/photogallery/Image.asp?cat=Other&code=1585


----------



## NICALO

*Marriot hotel project in PhnomPenh*

Marriott Boosts Asia-Pacific Business With 21 Hotels 

By Frank Longid

Sept. 9 (Bloomberg) -- Marriott International Inc., the biggest U.S. hotel chain, signed management contracts for 21 hotels and resorts in the Asia-Pacific region to boost overseas growth as its domestic market weakens. 

The new management contracts are for hotels opening in China, the Philippines, Thailand, India and Cambodia through 2013, Edwin Fuller, Marriott’s president of international lodging, said at a news conference in Hong Kong today. “We see tremendous growth in all these markets.” 

The hotel operator announced the expansion less than two months after suicide attacks at its Ritz-Carlton and JW Marriott hotels in Jakarta killed nine people, including the bombers. Marriott, also owner of the Courtyard and Residence Inn brands, is expanding in Asia as travel demand in the U.S. declines. 

“Business travel is weak because of the financial meltdown but I think it may recover soon as business sentiment in Asia improves,” Lantis Li, a Hong Kong-based analyst at Quam Ltd., said in a phone interview today. 

The 21 contracts will add 7,000 rooms to the 9,400 rooms in 37 Asia hotels already under construction, Marriott said in a statement today. The company’s hotels in Asia will increase to 154 by the end of 2013, with 51,500 rooms in 18 countries, it said. 

“I’m looking for Asia to start coming back in 2010,” Fuller said in an interview. “China will lead the recovery.” 

Marriott, based in Bethesda, Maryland, in July lowered its forecast for 2009 earnings, excluding certain items, to as much as 86 cents a share from the $1.02 it projected in April. 

Chief Executive Officer J.W. Marriott said July 16 that the company faced a “difficult environment for the travel and tourism industry.” 

Marriott shares gained 0.5 percent to $23.16 yesterday, boosting its climb this year to 20 percent. 

To contact the reporter on this story: Frank Longid in Hong Kong at [email protected] 

Last Updated: September 9, 2009 08:07 EDT 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a97abJgHsBpM:banana:


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

NICALO said:


> Marriott Boosts Asia-Pacific Business With 21 Hotels
> 
> By Frank Longid
> 
> Sept. 9 (Bloomberg) -- Marriott International Inc., the biggest U.S. hotel chain, signed management contracts for 21 hotels and resorts in the Asia-Pacific region to boost overseas growth as its domestic market weakens.
> 
> The new management contracts are for hotels opening in China, the Philippines, Thailand, India and Cambodia through 2013, Edwin Fuller, Marriott’s president of international lodging, said at a news conference in Hong Kong today. “We see tremendous growth in all these markets.”
> 
> The hotel operator announced the expansion less than two months after suicide attacks at its Ritz-Carlton and JW Marriott hotels in Jakarta killed nine people, including the bombers. Marriott, also owner of the Courtyard and Residence Inn brands, is expanding in Asia as travel demand in the U.S. declines.
> 
> “Business travel is weak because of the financial meltdown but I think it may recover soon as business sentiment in Asia improves,” Lantis Li, a Hong Kong-based analyst at Quam Ltd., said in a phone interview today.
> 
> The 21 contracts will add 7,000 rooms to the 9,400 rooms in 37 Asia hotels already under construction, Marriott said in a statement today. The company’s hotels in Asia will increase to 154 by the end of 2013, with 51,500 rooms in 18 countries, it said.
> 
> “I’m looking for Asia to start coming back in 2010,” Fuller said in an interview. “China will lead the recovery.”
> 
> Marriott, based in Bethesda, Maryland, in July lowered its forecast for 2009 earnings, excluding certain items, to as much as 86 cents a share from the $1.02 it projected in April.
> 
> Chief Executive Officer J.W. Marriott said July 16 that the company faced a “difficult environment for the travel and tourism industry.”
> 
> Marriott shares gained 0.5 percent to $23.16 yesterday, boosting its climb this year to 20 percent.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Frank Longid in Hong Kong at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: September 9, 2009 08:07 EDT
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a97abJgHsBpM:banana:



Do you think this company will establish hotel in Cambodia?


----------



## yangkhm

Now may be not but we also don't know what will happen in the future.
If Cambodia can attract a lots of tourists, so it may have this hotel in Cambodia.
Don't forget that Cambodia government offer 99 years for investment on land.


----------



## NICALO

skyscraper_hunter said:


> Do you think this company will establish hotel in Cambodia?



Yes, i think so coz in the above article said the company already signed deals and i also heard for quit sometime also that this Marriot group is coming.


----------



## NICALO

Anyone got Citymall pic ? ...i heard it just grand opening ....


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

NICALO said:


> Yes, i think so coz in the above article said the company already signed deals and i also heard for quit sometime also that this Marriot group is coming.


it would be great if this company is coming here. if many of big investors come here, Cambodia's situation will be recovered.


----------



## bibaxcu

*Merci*

Thank you for the information you provided. It helped alot.


----------



## NICALO

your welcome ....


----------



## Chadster93

NICALO said:


> Anyone got Citymall pic ? ...i heard it just grand opening ....


Here are some photos I found on flickr:
























(Photos by Song Savina)


----------



## NICALO

Thanks alot Chadster93 for sharing these photos ... this new mall look nice ...


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Chadster93 said:


> Here are some photos I found on flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photos by Song Savina)


That's a good news. thank Chadster. do you have any detail info about this mall? such as: how many floors? how big it is? who is the owner? how big of the land?... if you have please share with us.


----------



## Chadster93

^^

Here's an article from the Phnom Penh Post:



> *$10m City Mall opens *
> 
> Friday, 11 September 2009 15:00 Soeun Say
> 
> TAIWANESE firm Fu Yang Investment opened its more-than-US$10 million City Mall Shopping Centre in Phnom Penh's Prampi Makara district Wednesday.
> 
> Fu Yang Director Lee Hsieh Yu said the four-storey retail space on the corner of streets 217 and 274 contains more than 700 shops.
> 
> Tenants include Lucky Supermarket, Pizza World, BB World, OSK Indochina Bank and mobile phone shops, he said.
> 
> Sydney Supermarket Chief Accountant In Sopheap and Sorya Mall General Manager Lam Sopheap said they were concerned to open at a time of falling retail sales in the capital.


----------



## yangkhm

Look very nice inside is.


----------



## yangkhm

*Who khow the name of this building?*


----------



## yangkhm

*some more*


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

yangkhm said:


>



I think the towers in front of Council of Ministers and the entrance is changed already. Do you have any new pic of it?

The overview of Boeungkak Lake is very nice. I like it. Thanks for sharing us.


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Hi. anyone know about the situation of Camko city now? is it still on hold? when will they start construction again? it's not a good sign if it still on hold.


----------



## SeeMacau

Camko city is on hold? never knew that .. 

i thought the owners are recently starting to move into their apartments and houses.


----------



## yangkhm

*Some Update*


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Anyone has any updated information about projects in Phnom Penh?


----------



## sopheaktr

*just arrived in Phnom Penh, and saw many new contruction especially the small high rise (8-12 floors) are completed and being underconstruction everywhere,. 
some new projects, the government buildings are also under con.
i have some updates*


----------



## NICALO

Any update from Gold Tower and Phnompenh tower ?


----------



## sopheaktr

*De Castle Diamon is nearly completed

and there is an unknown building next door is underconstruction











Cambodian Public Bank already completed and being used now*


----------



## VRS001

I am new to this webside. I would like to see more constructions update, especially, GT2, Royal DeCastle, and Star River. Thanks if anyone is able to update.


----------



## NICALO

sopheaktr said:


> *De Castle Diamon is nearly completed
> 
> and there is an unknown building next door is underconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambodian Public Bank already completed and being used now*


Great to see these building completed ! ....they both look beautiful !....thanks for sharing


----------



## yangkhm

*construction by the riverside*

who know this building?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdEv8STBLTo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8qInNmTIU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URIgc8x1KzI&feature=related


----------



## Chadster93

yangkhm said:


> who know this building?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdEv8STBLTo


It's Mekong View Apartment complex located on the Chroy Changvar peninsula, Phnom Penh.


----------



## Chadster93

sopheaktr said:


> *just arrived in Phnom Penh, and saw many new contruction especially the small high rise (8-12 floors) are completed and being underconstruction everywhere,.
> some new projects, the government buildings are also under con.
> i have some updates*


Glad to see you back in Phnom Penh sopheaktr. Can't wait for updates. :cheers:


----------



## Rudravarman

De Castle Royal on October 9th, 2009


----------



## EnniE

hi, i'm new here. First of all, i'd like to say, i'm totally surprised that the country are booming w/ big and sophisticated buildings, and that a new change . But most of them are apt, condos, townhouses, banks, well, little bit of office spaces i might say. Are they going to do any boosting to our growth economy. I mean, more tourists, but any investers and manufacturers there?


----------



## Rudravarman

EnniE said:


> hi, i'm new here. First of all, i'd like to say, i'm totally surprised that the country are booming w/ big and sophisticated buildings, and that a new change . But most of them are apt, condos, townhouses, banks, well, little bit of office spaces i might say. Are they going to do any boosting to our growth economy. I mean, more tourists, but any investers and manufacturers there?



^^^^ Perfect timing! Yes, they are going to boost the economy! Who's they! The Koreans lolz! Here's the news!


*S Korea's Hyundai Group to build vehicle assembling factory in Cambodia: ambassador*

PHNOM PENH, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- *Hyundai Company of South Korea will build a vehicle assembling factory in Cambodia, South Korean ambassador to Cambodia said on Wednesday.*

"The vehicle assembling factory will be opened in coastal Koh Kong Province," Lee Kyung Soo, South Korean ambassador here told reporters in a news conference on the state visit of South Korea president Lee Myung Bak to Cambodian on Oct. 22-23.

The press conference is organized by the club of Cambodian Journalists.

But Lee Kyung Soo did not give the details about the amount invested by Hyundai in Cambodia. Deputy Director General of Hyundai Group already paid a visit to Cambodia a few days ago, LeeKyung Soo said.

The press release from South Korean Embassy in Phnom Penh said that Camko Motor Company is building a Hyundai car assembly factory in Koh Koh province, about 370 km southwest of capital Phnom Penh. *It covered land area of 165,000 square meters with two facilities for maintenance and dormitory. It can assemble 3,000 cars per year and the type of car including SUV, Van and other cars.*

According to Lee Kyung Soo, South Korea's investment in Cambodia last year was worth about 1,238 million U.S. dollars, but for the first six months of this year, the investment decreased about 58 percent compared with the same period of last year because of the global financial crisis. South Korea's investment in Cambodia focuses on the rubber plantation, mines, energy, oil and gas, real estate, tourism, construction, agri-industry, Lee Kyung Soo said.

For the bilateral trade between the two countries in 2008, Cambodia imported about 309 million U.S. dollars worth of products from South Korea and Cambodia's export to South Korea about 294 million U.S. dollars. So far this year the two-way trade volume is worth about 120 million U.S. dollars. Both sides will try to foster more trade volume, Lee Kyung Soo said.


:banana::banana: There will be Camko electronics in the future soon!


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8

Great projects for Phnom Penh!
surely its becoming a dark horse in SEA. :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Rudravarman

Remember the once great race! The race that built stone after stone until there were no more resources left! Our ancestors want us to be better than them! They want us to eclipse their glory! I will tell you we will! We need resources to build! If given, we will build until our hands gets rough!


----------



## korea2002

*hyundai...*

haha..I know hyundai Group.. my country,South korea.
Hyundai,Samsung,LG(GS),Daewoo,Ssangyong,Posco and many Big Enterprise will come to Cambodia.


----------



## Rudravarman

korea2002 said:


> haha..I know hyundai Group.. my country,South korea.
> Hyundai,Samsung,LG(GS),Daewoo,Ssangyong,Posco and many Big Enterprise will come to Cambodia.



^^ Hyundai, Posco, Gs, Yong Woo, and many more are coming! We welcome the Koreans! I hope more will come soon! It's good to see Asians helping out Asians! Hopefully, we can build our own cars in the future! :cheers:


----------



## NICALO

good to see de castle royal raising so fast !....


----------



## EnniE

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Hyundai, Posco, Gs, Yong Woo, and many more are coming! We welcome the Koreans! I hope more will come soon! It's good to see Asians helping out Asians! Hopefully, we can build our own cars in the future! :cheers:


Great news! Thanks for sharing. Good to know that investers are coming to expand their markets in Cambodia :lol: and there are pros and cons that she will recieve by this globalization. Hope for the best for her! She should as well has her own products that can be used nationally or export to other countries. That will come later I hope. 
Anyway, are there any new buildings built outside of the city such as amusement parks, resorts, factories, and any skyscrappers in SR?


----------



## Rudravarman

EnniE said:


> Great news! Thanks for sharing. Good to know that investers are coming to expand their markets in Cambodia :lol: and there are pros and cons that she will recieve by this globalization. Hope for the best for her! She should as well has her own products that can be used nationally or export to other countries. That will come later I hope.
> Anyway, are there any new buildings built outside of the city such as amusement parks, resorts, factories, and any skyscrappers in SR?


If your talking about Siem Reap! The government won't allow skyscrapers to be build towering over the temples because it is a sign of disrespect! There are many hotels being build right now! The latest project is the Angkor Bellus Resort city which is being build by a Korean group! In 2020, Siem Reap will be known world wide as the hottest destination spot in Asia!


Bellus Angkor Resort and City! This project will see tremendous potential in Siem Reap and it will be completed in 2013! It will include a golf course, park, casinos, theme park ride, garden, etc!! Remember that Angkor was the largest Pre-industrial city in the world! This site is really important especially if someone is going to build something next to it! There will be more sooooooooonn lolz!!!


----------



## yangkhm

Wow...amazing project....


----------



## EnniE

i don't mean to be negative, but aren't most of these companies and buildings belong to foreigners (korea, thailand). It is like a piece of land belong to them according to this quote from *camtv03* : “The land for the investment plan is already owned by GMG,” said Yoo Ri-na, CEO of GMG, at the launch." Well, correct me if i'm wrong. It concerns me whether how much we can actually get from this development beside tourisism sector. Don't mean to bring down any enthausiasm; it just a little concern and I'm glad that cambodia will have skyscrappers and i'm lookinig forward for them. I just hope that there should be more of the buildings that belong to the cambodian.


----------



## EnniE

btw, can anyone update any new bridges that already built and are currently built? the bridges are interesting.


----------



## sopheaktr

*it's a skyscraper website right?*



EnniE said:


> btw, can anyone update any new bridges that already built and are currently built? the bridges are interesting.


----------



## sopheaktr

*Star River hasn't start yet and Diamond Island is not accessable to take pic*



Rudravarman said:


> Can someone take a pic of the Star River Skyscraper and the Diamond Island city!


----------



## sopheaktr

*Updates: Mekong Condo and Mekong View Apartment*
(24 Oct. 2009)

I saw these 2 big buildings are under heavy construction!


----------



## EnniE

sopheaktr said:


> *it's a skyscraper website right?*


Yes, it is if you asked . Ok. It is also said "phnom penh|projects & Construction." Thought would be nice to put all kind of constructions there not just skyscrapers all the time, for example, any projects or proposal projects would be fine. It's the forum after all. And i think someone did update a picture of a cable bridge a while ago and i think it looks nice. and also, there is also someone updated a video of a skyroad. These things are aslo interesting. While you're in khmer i think you should take any kind of big constructions there, not a small house construction of course. 
anyway, appreciate all your building updates.


----------



## Chadster93

EnniE said:


> btw, can anyone update any new bridges that already built and are currently built? the bridges are interesting.


Here's an interesting black and white photo by John Vink taken on Oct. 21, 2009 of the access road/bridge (I think it's called Swan bridge) linking Phnom Penh to Koh Pich Island:








Looks like the site is active with a lot of dirt being pushed around for the infrastructure on and around Koh Pich Island.


----------



## Chadster93

sopheaktr said:


> *Updates: Mekong Condo and Mekong View Apartment*
> (24 Oct. 2009)


Hey sopheaktr, do you know where the Mekong View Apartment is located at? Is it the same project as richly Apartment?


----------



## Rudravarman

What about the Sun Wah IFC!


----------



## sopheaktr

It isn't richly Apartment (as i know so far richly Apartment located around Boeung Tompon). 

Mekong View Apartment is located in Phum Thmey, Chrouy Changva area.



Chadster93 said:


> Hey sopheaktr, do you know where the Mekong View Apartment is located at? Is it the same project as richly Apartment?


----------



## sopheaktr

I went there too saw the site and no development there yet including the River 31.



Rudravarman said:


> What about the Sun Wah IFC!


----------



## NICALO

EnniE said:


> i don't mean to be negative, but aren't most of these companies and buildings belong to foreigners (korea, thailand). It is like a piece of land belong to them according to this quote from *camtv03* : “The land for the investment plan is already owned by GMG,” said Yoo Ri-na, CEO of GMG, at the launch." Well, correct me if i'm wrong. It concerns me whether how much we can actually get from this development beside tourisism sector. Don't mean to bring down any enthausiasm; it just a little concern and I'm glad that cambodia will have skyscrappers and i'm lookinig forward for them. I just hope that there should be more of the buildings that belong to the cambodian.


Most of skyscrapers around the world are built by international investors. Today is 21 century ! all country adopted globalization! It is a good sign for a country's economic when there are many companies invest on alot of projects like building, housing, satelite city .... its good for Cambodia.


----------



## Chadster93

sopheaktr said:


> It isn't richly Apartment (as i know so far richly Apartment located around Boeung Tompon).
> 
> Mekong View Apartment is located in Phum Thmey, Chrouy Changva area.


Ok, Thanks. I had the two buildings mixed up. I will edit one of my previous post I made about richly apartment. 

Just found a rendering of Mekong View Apartment on their construction company's website.









http://www.bunches-groups.com/projects.html


----------



## kmr

*new hotelapartment at Charktomuk*

I'm happy to see Phnom Penh update
























I'm sorry for update i'm so busy
http://www.bkeconstruction.com


----------



## Chadster93

^^Hey kmr, it's been a long time since I have seen you on the site. I thought you left for good. Glad to see that you are back. :cheers:


----------



## NICALO

really nice project !!


----------



## yangkhm

wow....very nice to see it ...thanks for update....


----------



## Weirwindle

Rudravarman said:


> What about the Sun Wah IFC!


Sun Wah IFC is still a piece of grass next to the NagaWorld. I went there on thursday and there is absolutely no activity there.

As for River Palace 31, cows are eating the grass there also...


----------



## Weirwindle

Photos from Thursday october 22nd 2009

The Sun Wah IFC spot










The second bridge from Koh Pich to mainland Phnom Penh










Condos next to Sofitel and Koh Pich. Heard it's part of OCIC's Koh Pich project










I think this building will be Cambodia Mekong University










The Yellow Tower is still under construction










A Shopping Mall on Chrouy Changvar


----------



## Chadster93

Thanks for the updates Weirwindle! 



Weirwindle said:


> Photos from Thursday october 22nd 2009
> 
> The second bridge from Koh Pich to mainland Phnom Penh


This bridge is called Diamond Gate and will link Independence Monument to Flower Garden. Here's what the bridge will look like:

















I believe that this building is Norton University according to kmr's old post.


> I think this building will be Cambodia Mekong University





> A Shopping Mall on Chrouy Changvar


Young's Commercial Centre.


----------



## SeeMacau

so hows the property market performing these days in Phnom Penh? 
is it improving or still weak?


----------



## NICALO

kmr said:


> POSCO E&C THE STAR RIVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's leading construction company Posco E&C will realize new dreams in Cambodia.
> POSCO E&C is an affiliated company of POSCO which is the world leading steel maker that has the world largest iron works.
> 
> The arriving of this giant group to Cambodia will help to restore and build a strong confidence on the real estate investment made by South Korean.


Have they arrived yet ?


----------



## Rudravarman

NICALO said:


> Have they arrived yet ?


^^ I don't think so! I see cows eating the grass there!


----------



## kmr

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ I don't think so! I see cows eating the grass there!


wow maby you confuse this project Star River not River Palace.
if River Palace i accept but for the Star River now under construction:cheers:


----------



## kmr

SeeMacau said:


> so hows the property market performing these days in Phnom Penh?
> is it improving or still weak?


maby get uphttp://www.idgcambodia.com/cambuild/#Scene_2


----------



## Rudravarman

kmr said:


> wow maby you confuse this project Star River not River Palace.
> if River Palace i accept but for the Star River now under construction:cheers:



^^^ I know the difference between the star river and river palace! Both of them have tall grass growing all around up to my knees and cows are eating the grass!


----------



## Rudravarman

Can you provide me with a pic of the star river under construction??


----------



## Rudravarman

NICALO said:


> Have they arrived yet ?


Yeah they did! All they did was post up signs and billboards around our city lolz! They think it looks beautiful posting up signs and billboards! :lol:


----------



## VRS001

Dear kmr,
If you have time, would you please post the Decastle Royal from side view?

Thanks,


----------



## SeeMacau

I want to see the progression of the Decastle Royal as well .. thanks kmr


----------



## Chadster93

*Latest updates from DeCastle's website. (Oct. 17-22) There are no side view photos but it looks like construction is on the the forth/fifth floor.*





































*You can see the cranes for Gold Tower 42 construction site in the background in the photo below.*


----------



## VRS001

Thank you, Chadster93, for your updates. Do have an official website for GT42 that we are able to view unit floor plan like Royal Decastle ?


----------



## NICALO

Happy to see De Castle is rising ....


----------



## Rudravarman

Can somebody take pictures of Vattanac Tower! It's been almost 1 year now since I last saw a new picture of it!


----------



## Rudravarman

Gold Tower 42 November 7, 2009


----------



## Chadster93

^^ Gold Tower 42 is going to massive. You can see the construction cranes from most parts of Phnom Penh and construction is only on it's 8th floor. It's going to completely change Phnom Penh's sky line.


----------



## Chadster93

VRS001 said:


> Thank you, Chadster93, for your updates. Do have an official website for GT42 that we are able to view unit floor plan like Royal Decastle ?


There are none that I have come across with.....


----------



## Rudravarman

I want them to build! Build! Build! Build like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Rudravarman

By next year we will see a lot of skyscrapers going up!


----------



## ln030921

Cambodia forum, anybody?


----------



## Chadster93

yangkhm said:


> When will this building destroy from Phnom Penh.....:bash::bash:


I don't think those buildings will get destroyed any time soon. There are way too many families living in those neighbor block complexes and it will take too much resources for the city to relocate all those families. I think the best thing to do is have those buildings renovated. By adding a little paint and changing the exterior of those buildings will make those parts of the city look better without taking the charm out of Phnom Penh.


----------



## NICALO

Chadster93 said:


> I don't think those buildings will get destroyed any time soon. There are way too many families living in those neighbor block complexes and it will take too much resources for the city to relocate all those families. I think the best thing to do is have those buildings renovated. By adding a little paint and changing the exterior of those buildings will make those parts of the city look better without taking the charm out of Phnom Penh.


Great idea Chadster ! ...since those building are built for quit long time they should renovate again....the best example is Central Market... renovate all these type of classic khmer-french style buildings will bring phnompenh back to its charming like it used to be in mid 60's....


----------



## Rudravarman

NICALO said:


> Great idea Chadster ! ...since those building are built for quit long time they should renovate again....the best example is Central Market... renovate all these type of classic khmer-french style buildings will bring phnompenh back to its charming like it used to be in mid 60's....


^^ To be honest! I don't like French houses! They look ugly! We should build house that resembles our culture not foreigners! I say destroy them french style house and build a new khmer style house instead! :cheers:


----------



## yangkhm

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ To be honest! I don't like French houses! They look ugly! We should build house that resembles our culture not foreigners! I say destroy them french style house and build a new khmer style house instead! :cheers:


Great Idea! We also have own culture, Khmer building style is more beautiful and express our culture looking. For example, the skyline buildings in NewYork city almost express about culture of U.S buildings style. I think Phnom Penh Should change the buildings style. We can see the Angko Wat building stye as the example...^^


----------



## sopheaktr

*Updates: Dimond Gate*
Oct, 2009


----------



## Weirwindle

Good update sopheaktr!

Does anyone have a visual of Bellevue Appartments that broke ground this month?


----------



## Chadster93

Bellevue Apartments? Never heard of it. Where is it located?


----------



## NICALO

seem like alot of bridge there cross to Koh Pich ....hehehe


----------



## Chadster93

There are three bridges total. The third bridge is suppose to be the other main bridge along with Swan bridge. It's going to have a dragon theme. I wonder if it is under construction yet?

Here's a view of Koh Pich from the Mekong river:









Nothing major yet but Koh Pich is starting to come along. In other photos I have seen of the island, there are 3 to 4 stories structure being erected, probably apartments.


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks for up dat...........


----------



## thekh

Weirwindle said:


> Good update sopheaktr!
> 
> Does anyone have a visual of Bellevue Appartments that broke ground this month?


I already posted the video, look it at the page 33!


----------



## NICALO

Wow ...3 bridges ....thanks alot for your information Chadster ...


----------



## Chadster93

Renderings of Phnom Penh Tower:
























Here's the company's website: http://www.amco.co.kr/en/business/foreign02.aspx

There is a photo of the construction site of Phnom Penh Tower but it is old so I won't post it here.


----------



## Chadster93

Weirwindle said:


> Good update sopheaktr!
> 
> Does anyone have a visual of Bellevue Appartments that broke ground this month?


Took a burry screen shot of the video:


----------



## thekh

Star River construction site:


----------



## Rudravarman

thekh said:


> Star River construction site:


They need to hurry up and build that god damn thing! I'm soo disappointed by the progress of all these buildings! Especially that Fucken stupid IFC 52 story! If they don't want to build that shit then just leave so we can sell that land to some other developer! :bash:


----------



## KoolKool

Hmmm, Pnompenh need about 10 years to have a full skyline. This is the truth!hno:


----------



## NICALO

so where is it located actually ?


----------



## sopheaktr

*Nothing wrong 10 or 20 years, atleast they are starting right?*



KoolKool said:


> Hmmm, Pnompenh need about 10 years to have a full skyline. This is the truth!hno:


----------



## Rudravarman

sopheaktr said:


> *Nothing wrong 10 or 20 years, atleast they are starting right?*



^^^ Now a days in the modern world it's not hard to build Skyscrapers! Only takes 2-3 years the max! Even Khmer ladies can build a Skyscraper! Nothing special about it! Just take a look at Angkor Wat! Our ancestors built that less than 30 years and it is unparalleled to any building in the world! The huge Moat, carvings everywhere on every surface! 500 acres of land clearance! Astronomy, mathematics, etc.!!


----------



## Rudravarman

^^^ That pic you posted is old dude! Try posting pictures of the city that is new!!


----------



## Rudravarman

Dutch investors mull $300m solar project
Wednesday, 25 November 2009 15:01 Jeremy Mullins
E-mail Print PDF

Businessmen backed by international financiers say scheme has government support but is still years away from launch

Two Dutch businessmen said Tuesday they were considering investing up to US$300 million to build acres of solar panels in Cambodia to generate electricity, though they warned that completion of the project could be “three to four years” away and posed several challenges.

The businessmen, Peter Wijnans and Frans Marchand, said the solar project would be backed by international investors interested in the environmentally friendly aspects of alternative energy development, they said, but declined to name the investors.

“Cambodia is a country of young people; they know that this is the right thing to do,” said Wijnans.

The group considering either one giant solar array or four or five smaller individual sites. It would resemble large international solar projects presently operating in Spain and the United States, Wijnans said.

The solar proposal already has the full support of the government, he added.

Energy demand in Cambodia is expected to grow 3.7 percent per year from 2005 to 2030 as manufacturing industries are established and more households are connected to the electricity grid, according to a report by the Asian Development Bank and Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) released earlier this month.

Just 20 percent of households are currently connected to the national grid, which is fragmented into isolated power systems centred on provincial towns and cities.

Because of the high cost of extending that grid, the report said, renewable energy technologies such as solar heating, biogas for cooking, and solar and wind power generation are potential options for extending energy to rural areas.

Trade mission
The pair were among more than 20 Dutch businessman in Phnom Penh taking part Tuesday in a trade mission organised by the embassy of the Netherlands in Thailand and the Netherlands-Thai Chamber of Commerce.

The two-day event, which concludes with a presentation by Cambodian officials, was designed to introduce Dutch businessmen to the Kingdom.

“If you’re serious about investing, it’s good to be informed and to do your own investigation,” said Wijnans, adding that he had already researched the Kingdom extensively.

Tuesday morning saw three speakers discuss the realities of doing business in Cambodia. Leopard Capital CEO Douglas Clayton, the first of the presenters, said Asia was recognised as the centre of global growth.

“Cambodia has been overlooked and it provides an opportunity to latecomers,” he said.

“Asia is blossoming, and Cambodia plays its part. It comes down to being in the right place at the right time.”

He also downplayed the country’s high-profile spat with Thailand over Preah Vihear temple and Prime Minister Hun Sen’s decision to appoint fugitive Thai former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra as an economic adviser.

“People serious about investing here take the time to realise Preah Vihear is carefully controlled, and will not be allowed to impede economic growth,” he said.

Sjaak de Klein, country general manager of TNT Express Worldwide, said the poor domestic transportation network remains a potential pitfall to doing business in the Kingdom.

Serious road improvements are under way, but railway construction and repairs are approximately five years away from becoming a viable option for shipping goods, he said.












Two Dutch businessmen are looking into building acres of solar panels in Cambodia to create an electricity-generating plant like this one near Boulder City, Colorado. BLOOMBERG


----------



## sopheaktr

*Yes, he posted by himself and asked himself,. that's funny! * :nuts:



Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ That pic you posted is old dude! Try posting pictures of the city that is new!!


----------



## Rudravarman




----------



## NICALO

This is beautiful ! ...thanks for sharing Rudravarman ...^^^^


----------



## KoolKool

5/10 Score


----------



## Weirwindle

pung10 said:


> Mate, I'll take it if I come across Vattanac. I have no idea of where it's.  I think someone who is based in PP should take the pic of Vattanac.


Vattanac is right next to OCIC Tower. Last time i passed by there was still nothing coming off the ground.

As for Star River, i thought they just began the actual construction, so most probably there is nothing to see there.


----------



## Weirwindle

Rudravarman said:


>


Was this picture taken from Sorya Mall?


----------



## sopheaktr

*I think Vietnam is far better right?*




KoolKool said:


> 5/10 Score


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

sopheaktr said:


> *I think Vietnam is far better right?*


Sure!


----------



## topmodelhi5

ACtually I saw many constructions popping up everywhere in the city! So don't worry if the project has been cancelled. You will see a lot of skyscrapers in PP in the next few years! By the way, there is a big project called "River States" which is located along riverside area which is near to Koh Pich and Australian Embassy! This project will be implemented by 3 major investors: First is Star River by Korean, Second by OCIC and Third by Royal Group and built by Posco! It's quite a huge project! It will make the riverside area even more beautiful..Wait and See!


----------



## yangkhm

Anyone could update about this projectroject at Sangkat Chroy Changva Khan Roessei Kev - 3x25 floors


----------



## Chadster93

topmodelhi5 said:


> ACtually I saw many constructions popping up everywhere in the city! So don't worry if the project has been cancelled. You will see a lot of skyscrapers in PP in the next few years! By the way, there is a big project called "River States" which is located along riverside area which is near to Koh Pich and Australian Embassy! This project will be implemented by 3 major investors: First is Star River by Korean, Second by OCIC and Third by Royal Group and built by Posco! It's quite a huge project! It will make the riverside area even more beautiful..Wait and See!


That's good news. The areas around Koh Pich is going to be filled with many skyscrapers in the near future. :cheers: Are you still in Phnom Penh topmedelhi5?


----------



## SeeMacau

and also area opposite the palace (across the river) .. it will be fill up with skyscrapers within 10 years


----------



## topmodelhi5

yes I am in PP!


----------



## Rudravarman

Guys! It's not that hard to build skyscrapers as long as you have the materials for it! you can build anything! It only takes 2-3 years to finish! If all of the skyscrapers in Phnom Penh were all being build at the same time then we will have a full skyline in just 2-3 years! It's simple! Doesn't take a genius to build it!


----------



## Chadster93

topmodelhi5 said:


> yes I am in PP!


Awesome! I haven't heard from you for a while. I thought you left this forum for good. Have fun in PP!


----------



## Chadster93

Rudravarman said:


> Guys! It's not that hard to build skyscrapers as long as you have the materials for it! you can build anything! It only takes 2-3 years to finish! If all of the skyscrapers in Phnom Penh were all being build at the same time then we will have a full skyline in just 2-3 years! It's simple! Doesn't take a genius to build it!


Yeah, you are right, a 30-40 story building will take about 3 years to build. The thing is that you want good urban planning in Phnom Penh. You don't want building to pop up where they shouldn't pop up like around the Royal Palace. Skyscrapers in Phnom Penh is still a new concept. There are still major problems in Phnom Penh like flooding and soil erosion along the riverbank.

I read an article a while back, I think it was from the Phnom Penh Post, and it said that the soil in Phnom Penh is very soft and unstable, especially near the riverbank, and that was one reason why Phnom Penh city planners in the past didn't allow tall structures to be built in the city. I believe the article also said that the foundation for Naga Casino, the huge 15+ story structure near Koh Pich, was cracking do to the developers not taking their time to fully survey and prepare the soil underneath the structure. Maybe that's the reason why you still see a crane on the side of the building many years after construction has already been completed. It's probably to fix the foundation problem of the building. 

Cambodia is still a fairly poor country and as the country develops, skilled labors, architects, and city planners will grow in numbers so give Phnom Penh some time so it can develop its modern skyline. Rushing it will only mean more problems in the future.


----------



## VRS001

Any more updates please, especially, the bridges around the country.


----------



## thekh

I'm not sure what is this building call?
It looks similar to the Mekong View App









Another one?


----------



## Chadster93

The website you linked is very slow or maybe it's just my computer? 

The project was announced last year in the Phnom Penh Post and is suppose to include Cambodia's tallest building, a 60 stories skyscraper. I am glad that the project is still in the works. Looks awesome. Anyone know the exact location?


----------



## OEincorparated

OMG! This would be awesome.


----------



## Rudravarman

Chadster93 said:


> The website you linked is very slow or maybe it's just my computer?
> 
> The project was announced last year in the Phnom Penh Post and is suppose to include Cambodia's tallest building, a 60 stories skyscraper. I am glad that the project is still in the works. Looks awesome. Anyone know the exact location?



^^^ I think they added more skyscrapers in this project! I don't think the 60 story will be the tallest but the another one will be the tallest! It looks like it is around 70-80 stories tall!!


----------



## KoolKool

This is a big project. Can't complete it at the short time. I think 7 years is enough.
Hey, what about highway and metro, any project?


----------



## Chadster93

KoolKool said:


> This is a big project. Can't complete it at the short time. I think 7 years is enough.
> Hey, what about highway and metro, any project?


There's a planned 3.6 billion USD sky-train in Phnom Penh. Read about it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45311923&postcount=587

As for highways, are you referring to highways within Phnom Penh city? If so, I haven't heard of any yet but I do know that there are planned highways in the works linking Phnom Penh to other major parts of Cambodia.


----------



## saigon2020




----------



## camtv03

*Keep on dreaming*

This kind of projects won't happened over night. It's going to take cambodia 20-30 years to make it happens. Airports, roads, and other infrastrutures is still really really poor in cambodia. So to be able to have all these beautiful buildings and skyscrappers all of these that i was mentioned need to be accomplished first. Our dream is still to far beyond our reached but I believed one day in the future we'll be there.


----------



## skyscraper100

go phnom penh! great project we sure can see in the future


----------



## Rudravarman

B.I.G. is responsible for most of the infrastructure for Phnom Penh city like roads, bridges, sewage system, and many more! They are a well known company throughout the world! It's going to take them a while to build this because they would have to go through all the testing for soil erosion, water levels, etc.. and stuff! It will be build soon! :cheers:


----------



## thekh

Rudravarman said:


> get ready for the Grand Finale! B.I.G. is moving ahead with their expertise in erosion protection, and also involved in waste water treatment projects with the most advanced technology available. They will build this....
> 
> There website: http://www.big.com.kh/
> 
> The Mini-city with a marina!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhh!!!!


Where did it locate at?


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy180/kohkong012/KohPuosInvestmentGroup09.jpg


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy180/kohkong012/KohPuosInvestmentGroup01.jpg


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy180/kohkong012/pers2_b.jpg


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy180/kohkong012/pers1_b.jpg


----------



## khmer_angkor

www.kohpuos.com/news/


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://kdevevelop.wordpress.com/2009/12/05/phnom-penh-special-economic-zone/


----------



## sth_Auk

khmer_angkor said:


>


^^Fixed


----------



## saigon2020

*MORE RENDERING FOR MEKONG RENAISSANCE*


----------



## thekh

^^

Thank you Saigon2020 for post more pictures!:cheers:


----------



## kvaaa

Rose City development to finish by mid-2011
Monday, 07 December 2009 15:00 Soeun Say .

Bassac Garden City says work on its US$70 million Rose City Condominium development along the Tonle Bassac will wrap up by mid- 2011. The project, which consists of four 28-storey buildings, is being financed by Canadia Bank. Bassac Garden City is owned by the Overseas Cambodian Investment Corporation (OCIC), which has the same owners as Canadia Bank. The Ministry of Land Planning, Urban Management and Construction said it intends to inspect the development shortly.


----------



## Rudravarman

That's it everybody! I'm packing my stuff moving back to Cambodia! I'm getting me one of those houses in Grand Phnom penh city! It looks really neat and clean better than Camko city! I think if Cambodia is develop every Khmer will move back to their motherland! :cheers:


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Hi, I'm new to the site, so I want to say thank you to all of you for the informaton about Phnom Penh. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KoolKool

umh! Is PHNOM PENH only largest city in Cambodia?


----------



## Chadster93

Thanks for the photo updates thekh!




KoolKool said:


> umh! Is PHNOM PENH only largest city in Cambodia?


Sadly, yes but that doesn't mean development is not happening elsewhere in Cambodia. Phnom Penh is the largest city in Cambodia with a population of about 2 million so most of the developments in Cambodia are near the city. The second largest city is Battambang with a population of only 200,000. Other major cities are Siem Reap (the location of Angkor Wat) and Sihanoukville, Cambodia's two fastest growing cities after Phnom Penh. The populations of other Cambodian cities are really small numbering in the thousands.


----------



## topmodelhi5

Yes, the largest and capital city of Cambodia!


----------



## Rudravarman

The next second largest city would soon be Kandal! There are two large satellite cities being build there so watch out!!


----------



## bookmark

Personally,I think Cambodia has a relatively fast speed of economic development,but it's not steady in comparison with other nations like Vietnam or even Laos 
In view of me as a foreigner,the most serious problem for Cambodia is economic inequalities.I see a lot luxurious project such as hotels,Golf clubs,...whereas most Cambodian are still very poor


----------



## KoolKool

Improve the HDI first(0.593), it's may boost Cambodia's economic.
FDI is just a small part, but still very important


----------



## thekh

*Koh Pich*( Diamond Island):banana:


----------



## Chadster93

Nice photos!  Finally, Koh Pich is starting to come along but where are all the high rises? Anyways, I am glad the project is progressing.

Real estate projects in Phnom Penh is starting to bloom once again. With the new law being passed allowing foreigners to own properties in the kingdom, more projects are going to be planned/under construction as well as progress at faster rates. :cheers:


----------



## Rudravarman

You need to get a better quality camera lolz!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Thanks for the update. 
I wonder, when will it be completed?


----------



## Rudravarman

^^^ I would say 2015! This project moves really fast! It started construction this year and look at it now! That's because the project hadn't been effected by the global economic recession!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Maybe it's time for you guys to try to contact admins again for a Cambodia forum? It could be a forum for Cambodia+Laos combined.


----------



## Rudravarman

Saigoneseguy said:


> Maybe it's time for you guys to try to contact admins again for a Cambodia forum? It could be a forum for Cambodia+Laos combined.


^^ Why Laos! Laos ain't got nothing to do with Cambodia! We need a forum that is dedicated solely to Cambodia! Why can't you mix your forum with the Chinese!


----------



## going-higher

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Why Laos! Laos ain't got nothing to do with Cambodia! We need a forum that is dedicated solely to Cambodia! Why can't you mix your forum with the Chinese!


Why do we have to mix our forum with the Chinese forum :bash:


----------



## Rudravarman

going-higher said:


> Why do we have to mix our forum with the Chinese forum :bash:



^^ Since you guys want us to mix our forum with Laos am asking the same question to you guys! We want our own forum! And why are there sooo many Viets in this thread!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Since you guys want us to mix our forum with Laos am asking the same question to you guys! We want our own forum! And why are there sooo many Viets in this thread!


I agree, why do we want to mix with any other forum other then our own?


----------



## going-higher

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Since you guys want us to mix our forum with Laos am asking the same question to you guys! We want our own forum! And why are there sooo many Viets in this thread!


you guys? I think Saigoneseguy just want to help yall get a forum that all no bad intention from him. Are you against Vietnamese members visit your thread? we just want to see our neighbor progress


----------



## KoolKool

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Peter.FY

Does anyone knows who's the arhcitect of Golden Tower? This project looks owesome.


----------



## Peter.FY

And，How about Yellow tower？ Is this project finished？


----------



## yangkhm

Good Photo....thanks...


----------



## heavyrain2408

Rudravarman said:


>


This looks pretty stunning. What's the name of that high building? And is it the downtown area of Phnom Penh?^^


----------



## skyscraper100

thats the current tallest in cambodia, the ocic tower


----------



## kvaaa

Phnom Penh office space to double by 2013, says CBRE
Thursday, 17 December 2009 15:01 Nathan Green .
New buildings such as Canadia Tower and Gold Tower 42 will add significant additional space on the market, says property firm, but demand still unclear










Photo by: SOVAN PHILONG 
Work continues on office space in Canadia Tower in October. CBRE’s Country Manager Daniel Parkes says the new development will likely help gauge the demand for offices in the Cambodian capital.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The appetite for new office space depends greatly on the quality and pricing."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PROPERTY services firm CB Richard Ellis (CBRE) Cambodia has predicted that office supply in Phnom Penh could reach as high as 200,000 square metres by 2013, almost double the current available space, if most of the office stock slated for development over that period is completed. 

In its first report on the Phnom Penh real estate market made publicly available, the local office of the major US property consultancy says Phnom Penh’s office stock surpassed 100,000 square metres for the first time this year, with around 20,000 square metres of new office space hitting the market.

Most of that is in the 29-storey Canadia Tower, the Kingdom’s first skyscraper, which opened its doors to its anchor tenant, building owner Canadia Bank, last month.

CBRE Country Manager Daniel Parkes said the firm’s estimate accounted only for the portion of the tower to be set aside for office rentals, meaning that the six floors taken by Canadia Bank and others set aside for retail, hospitality and residential offerings were excluded. 

How much of the tower will be set aside for office space has not been definitively determined, and negotiations with prospective tenants were ongoing, sources within the bank say.

Parkes said the newly opened headquarters of Cambodia Public Bank, or CampuBank, were also excluded, as it was built exclusively for the bank.

CBRE anticipated that up to 35,000 square metres will go on the market next year, 45,000 square metres in 2011 and a little under 20,000 square metres in 2012, based on projects in the pipeline.

“There are a number of office projects tabled for Phnom Penh, but if we assume a more realistic outlook that only those projects now started and under way come forward then the supply will be 76,021 square metres over the next 5 years,” Parkes said.

Among those are towers being built by Vattanac Bank and The Royal Group, both neighbouring Canadia Tower, Amco’s Phnom Penh Tower and a limited amount of office space in Gold Tower 42 and Posco E&C’s Star River residential development.

The report did not predict the extent of demand for new and existing facilities but said the ability of Canadia Tower to attract tenants would serve as a benchmark. 

“The appetite for new office space depends greatly on the quality and pricing as to whether occupiers decide to relocate from existing office space, many of which are renovated villas or built to suit premises,” it says. 

“Developers, occupiers and investors are looking to the project as a bellwether for office development in Phnom Penh, experts will view its success as a barometer for future trends.”

Parkes said the company was optimistic that demand for office space would grow in Phnom Penh over the next five years and beyond. 

“Demand will continue to grow in the coming years from existing occupiers within the Phnom Penh market looking to upgrade their premises and business image and also from new entrants from abroad,” he said.


----------



## Embrace

KoolKool said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Glad to see you edit your previous post.:cheers:



Peter.FY said:


> And，How about Yellow tower？ Is this project finished？


As far as I know the project is still under construction.


----------



## SeeMacau

how tall is the Royal Group tower? I heard they want to build the tallest building in Cambodia.


----------



## Rudravarman

SeeMacau said:


> how tall is the Royal Group tower? I heard they want to build the tallest building in Cambodia.


They said that they will build taller than 50 stories!


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> They said that they will build taller than 50 stories!


So far no one had any clear idea about the Royal Group's project. Lets hope that there is one about to be started.


----------



## SeeMacau

what i heard is that they want to make it at least 65 floors, to make sure no others towers can exceed this height.


----------



## kvaaa

SeeMacau said:


> what i heard is that they want to make it at least 65 floors, to make sure no others towers can exceed this height.


I would believe that. I think Kith Meng has a big vision for Cambodia. Whatever he wants to do, he wants to be the best at it. My only concern is that whatever plan he had was during the real estate boom. However, I was pleasantly surprised to have heard in the current Phnom Penh Post article about the Royal Group's project. Somebody in Phnom Penh needs to pay close attention to any construction site around the OCIC Tower since the article mentioned that the project was in close proximity to it and to the GT42.


----------



## topmodelhi5

I think Phnom Penh is beautiful even without Skyscrapers, but d most importance is the cleanliness. I saw rubbishs everywhere and that sucks!


----------



## Rudravarman

Kith Meng is a very ambitious builder! He will top anyone who even wants to try to surpass him. Very strong man and very ambitious one! We need more Cambodians like him. Competition is what he is!


----------



## sopheaktr

*Totally agree!*



topmodelhi5 said:


> I think Phnom Penh is beautiful even without Skyscrapers, but d most importance is the cleanliness. I saw rubbishs everywhere and that sucks!


----------



## Asian

topmodelhi5 said:


> I think Phnom Penh is beautiful even without Skyscrapers, but d most importance is the cleanliness. I saw rubbishs everywhere and that sucks!



I also agree with you on the fact that Phnom Penh does not really needs Skyscrapers, but the cleanliness. However, every big city in the world has this somehow rubbish places. Phnom Penh is no exception. If we want to build skyscrapers, we should do them outside of the city. Keep the old city lowrised, but clean.


----------



## topmodelhi5

all d cities have rubbishs, but there is some restriction areas. However, we can see rubbishs even in Riverside area which is d biggest tourist hub in PP. I dont think there should be such things there, dont u think so? Anyway, fighting for our city our country! Oh, I feel that Norodom Blvd is extremely beautiful, very similar to Paris! I really love driving along this street!


----------



## yangkhm

Phnom Penh will be more beautiful than Bangkok, if it gets good development and good city organizing. I think.


----------



## Rudravarman

De Castle 33 floor December 12, 2009


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> De Castle 33 floor December 12, 2009


I am surprised that no one had posted any side view of the De Castle Royal to this point. It looks like it may have passed the fift floor already.


----------



## kvaaa

The Phnom Penh Post 
Tuesday 

Tuesday, 22 December 2009 15:00 Soeun Say .

About 80 percent of the 116 apartments in the 16-storey Mekong View Apartment on Phnom Penh’s Chroy Changvar peninsula have been sold, Kann Suy Eang, an assistant to the managing director, said. The US$5 million building is to be finished in April. Buyers were mostly Cambodian business-men and Cambodians living abroad. Apartment prices range from $85,000 to $250,000


----------



## yangkhm




----------



## kvaaa

Does anyone have any progress on the bridge to Koh Puos Island as seen in the link below?
http://www.kohpuos.com/news/events.html


----------



## roro987

cool city


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

some more pics on my thread 

they were all taken in February 2009 ansd show that some development has been going on meanwhile.
But don't expect too much...most pics show old architecture


----------



## kvaaa

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> some more pics on my thread
> 
> they were all taken in February 2009 ansd show that some development has been going on meanwhile.
> But don't expect too much...most pics show old architecture



Question: What are you trying to show here?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

kvaaa said:


> Question: What are you trying to show here?


some obscure stuff like buildings, structures, people and vehicles.
Maybe a bit too shocking. Sry.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Kbalthnal sky bridge has been being constructed rashly to be completed by June next year. The bridge is 308 meters long and 14.2 meters wide, stretching over National Road 2, from Headquarter of National Police to the Labour hospital.
this have been taken from this website:http://www.everyday.com.kh/photogallery/Image.asp?code=1675


----------



## smiread

*Hello*

That is so nice collection.Well after finding your this comment there is no need for any book reading search of last few years.I like your idea for distributing the books by years.


----------



## kvaaa

Cambodia To Build Biggest Fertilizer Factory

PHNOM PENH, Dec 24 (Bernama) -- Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen on Thursday broke the groundwork to build the biggest fertilizer factory in the country with spome US$65 million investment from Vietnam, reports China's Xinhua news agency.

"This is the seventh fertilizer factory but it is the biggest one in the country and the fertilizer from this factory will help to improve other agricultural crops," Hun Sen said at the ground breaking ceremony at Kein Svay district in Kandal province, about 30 km southeastern part of Phnom Penh capital.

Kien Svay is the main place producing the vegetables and other fruit to support Phnom Penh residents.

Hun Sen said that this factory has capacity of 350,000 tonnes of agricultural fertilizer product for first step and second step it will produce about 500, 000 tonnes annually.

The six others totally have capacity to produce about 10,000 tonnes of fertilizer only, the premier said.

It needs 24 months to end this construction project, according to the premier, and could offer about 500 job opportunities. "The fertilizer from this factory will also export to foreign markets," he said.

Meanwhile, Hun Sen thanked Vietnam, China, and South Korea for being the three biggest investment in Cambodia, even being hit by the global economic crisis.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## KoolKool

Yes, Viet Nam is always Cambodia's best friend ever!:banana:


----------



## kvaaa

KoolKool said:


> Yes, Viet Nam is always Cambodia's best friend ever!:banana:


Vietnam is a dependable partner for Cambodia. Not like Siam which always tried to look down on Cambodia and tried everything to ensure that Cambodia can not compete with it economically and militarily. Our prime mister is doing a great job trying to promote relation among Cambodia, Vietnam and Laos. And thank you very much for showing interest in our forum and shared with us what is happening in Vietnam. Due to our countries being under communism for too long, we are not as good as Siam. However, we are getting better by the day.


----------



## keabay

Yes! i agree.And we're getting better each day.


----------



## KoolKool

umh..who is Siam?????


----------



## kvaaa

KoolKool said:


> umh..who is Siam?????


Siam=Thailand


----------



## yangkhm

Hey, Friends! Update something tov na, pls don't talk about policy.....


----------



## kvaaa

yangkhm said:


> Hey, Friends! Update something tov na, pls don't talk about policy.....


Sorry. It is hard not to say a few good words about our neightbor who comes to our forum with good intentions. At the same time, I just can not hold my feeling to myself about our other neightbor. Again, I appolize and I will stop here.


----------



## KoolKool

yes, go on!:banana:


----------



## LuvKhm3r

kvaaa said:


> Sorry. It is hard not to say a few good words about our neightbor who comes to our forum with good intentions. At the same time, I just can not hold my feeling to myself about our other neightbor. Again, I appolize and I will stop here.


No, you shouldn't. You have the right to say it, but don't get to personal:banana:


----------



## yangkhm

Sometimes, I have to say sorry to all.......


----------



## kmr

AIS School








uder construction and the building have red color nearly complete:lol:


----------



## yangkhm

kmr said:


> AIS School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uder construction and the building have red color nearly complete:lol:


Sorry, would you please update the real under construction building of AIS School.......and where is located......:banana::banana:


----------



## kvaaa

yangkhm said:


> Sorry, would you please update the real under construction building of AIS School.......and where is located......:banana::banana:


I really don't understand that no one ever took a snap shot of De Castle Royal from a distance at all. It should be visible from the top of the Soriya Mall by now. I am really anxious to see it. Also, Vattanac Bank and Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel should be at least a few floors off the ground by now. How about Richly Apartment. The picture stayed the same for over a year now. By the way, Vattanac is 38 floors and not 33 like See MaCau has it. I wish the satelite photo from Google works so that real pictures can be captured and posted.


----------



## SeeMacau

kvaaa said:


> I really don't understand that no one ever took a snap shot of De Castle Royal from a distance at all. It should be visible from the top of the Soriya Mall by now. I am really anxious to see it. Also, Vattanac Bank and Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel should be at least a few floors off the ground by now. How about Richly Apartment. The picture stayed the same for over a year now. By the way, Vattanac is 38 floors and not 33 like See MaCau has it. I wish the satelite photo from Google works so that real pictures can be captured and posted.


ok .. i change it to 38 storey now. 

What is AIS stand for? American International School?


----------



## LuvKhm3r

kvaaa said:


> I really don't understand that no one ever took a snap shot of De Castle Royal from a distance at all. It should be visible from the top of the Soriya Mall by now. I am really anxious to see it. Also, Vattanac Bank and Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel should be at least a few floors off the ground by now. How about Richly Apartment. The picture stayed the same for over a year now. By the way, Vattanac is 38 floors and not 33 like See MaCau has it. I wish the satelite photo from Google works so that real pictures can be captured and posted.


yes, I agree. I'm really want to see it. Somebody please post it:banana:


----------



## Montrealboy

Hello everybody, I finally decided to join this forum after daily visits since last year.

Here's my first post : Camko City December 23, 2009 :

http://www.travelpod.com/travel-pho...-rise-towers-under-construction.jpg/tpod.html


----------



## yangkhm

Montrealboy said:


> Hello everybody, I finally decided to join this forum after daily visits since last year.
> 
> Here's my first post : Camko City December 23, 2009 :
> 
> http://www.travelpod.com/travel-pho...-rise-towers-under-construction.jpg/tpod.html


:banana:Welcome to this forum, welcome to share discussing and update new photo.:banana::banana:


----------



## yangkhm




----------



## serey.both

well, u are close...
but it's actually stand for American Intercon School.


----------



## serey.both

A little quick reply to SeeMacau


----------



## thekh

Phnom Penh 575 years old :banana:


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


> Phnom Penh 575 years old :banana:


Thank you, Thekh, for sharing. The city looks very nice. It shows the GT42 and other projects under construction. The one big project that we still debated whether it is Rose City Condominium or not showed up really well. Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Chadster93

kvaaa said:


> Thank you, Thekh, for sharing. The city looks very nice. It shows the GT42 and other projects under construction. *The one big project that we still debated whether it is Rose City Condominium or not showed up really well.* Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming.



Are you referring to the project @ 1:50 sec into the video? If so, then yes, it is undoubtedly Rose Condo (4 towers @ 28 stories each).


----------



## kvaaa

Chadster93 said:


> Are you referring to the project @ 1:50 sec into the video? If so, then yes, it is undoubtedly Rose Condo (4 towers @ 28 stories each).


Yes. That is exactly what I was referring to. Now we have the rendering and the actual picture to back it up. I am surprised that no one actually posted the latest picture of this project. The last one was posted by Sopeakr. I guess the design changed drastically from the original one.


----------



## kvaaa

Can anyone point out the locations of Rose Condo, GT42, De Castle Royal and OCIC Tower on the attached satelite photo map?
There are lots of clouds at the time I post this message. Hopefully, everthing will clear up later.

Thanks.

http://maps.google.com/maps/mm?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=11.558744,104.921032&spn=0.02077,0.048752&t=h&z=15


----------



## thekh

^^

Here i hope this link will help you.

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5610564&lon=104.9123526&z=15&l=0&m=w

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5706845&lon=104.9177599&z=16&l=0&m=b&v=8


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


> ^^
> 
> Here i hope this link will help you.
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5610564&lon=104.9123526&z=15&l=0&m=w
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5706845&lon=104.9177599&z=16&l=0&m=b&v=8


Thekh,

Thanks for your help. I am still not able to find the locations of the construction sites or the OCIC Tower. I know OCIC Tower is on Monivong Blvd, but could not find it. How can I pan to a certain area using Wikimapia? If I remember correctly, GT42 is at the corner of Sihnouk and Monivong.


----------



## thekh

^^

Here OCIC tower
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5722769&lon=104.9185592&z=18&l=0&m=w


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


> ^^
> 
> Here OCIC tower
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=11.5722769&lon=104.9185592&z=18&l=0&m=w


អគុណច្រើន. I did not realize that OCIC is that close to Boeng Kak. Camko City looks very amazing in the video.


----------



## Montrealboy

*Song Saa Island Resort*

http://www.songsaa.com/html/resort.cfm


----------



## Olabil

I guess most of you guys are aware of this, but I post it anyway as it made a big impression on me. Im talking about a documentary that i saw couple of days ago about poor cambodians being driven from their land because of the property boom going on. 

The program is called Unreported world - Selling the killing fields. You can watch it from youtube here:
Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttV2HkIMFlM
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AnN7Dn6CIM&feature=related
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZFRxwFvY0U&feature=related

As I know some documentaries seems to see the story from one side I would like to hear what your opinion is on this. As that is said, there is no doubt that the goverment is overacting here and I which that all foreign investers could be aware of this problem before they invest in Cambodia.


----------



## kvaaa

Olabil said:


> I guess most of you guys are aware of this, but I post it anyway as it made a big impression on me. Im talking about a documentary that i saw couple of days ago about poor cambodians being driven from their land because of the property boom going on.
> 
> The program is called Unreported world - Selling the killing fields. You can watch it from youtube here:
> Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttV2HkIMFlM
> Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AnN7Dn6CIM&feature=related
> Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZFRxwFvY0U&feature=related
> 
> As I know some documentaries seems to see the story from one side I would like to hear what your opinion is on this. As that is said, there is no doubt that the goverment is overacting here and I which that all foreign investers could be aware of this problem before they invest in Cambodia.


Cambodia needs to be modernized. Clearing slump dwellers is one way to do that . It is just unfortunate that people had to be moved. Beung Kak and Dey Krohom are two examples of filthy areas that need to be cleaned up also in order to modernize the city. I have no problem with what the government has been doing. In fact I am very appreciative of that.


----------



## Rudravarman

kvaaa said:


> Cambodia needs to be modernized. Clearing slump dwellers is one way to do that . It is just unfortunate that people had to be moved. Beung Kak and Dey Krohom are two examples of filthy areas that need to be cleaned up also in order to modernize the city. I have no problem with what the government has been doing. In fact I am very appreciative of that.


^^^Agree! I totally support the movement! Those people actually have no land titles to that land what so ever! And once Boeung Kak lake is developed and dey krohom is developed it's gonna look beautiful! There shouldn't be any slums in the city in the first place! It's not attractive to the eyes!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^Agree! I totally support the movement! Those people actually have no land titles to that land what so ever! And once Boeung Kak lake is developed and dey krohom is developed it's gonna look beautiful! There shouldn't be any slums in the city in the first place! It's not attractive to the eyes!


I'm in the middle because what would you do if it happen to you?
I want phnom penh to look beautiful like any other city in world. On the other hand, I don't want the goverment have to force the people out of their home. It not fair to the poor people. I understand that the land wasn't their in the first place, but the goverment have made the laws that "Anybody who have stay wherever they are they have the right to own the property."


----------



## camtv03

Anybody has a new update for GT 42, decastle or any other places? It has been very quiet lately. I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas and happy new year:cheers:


----------



## NICALO

Any update CAMKO City ? GT 42 ?


----------



## khmer_angkor

Here are some more project sites in cambodia http://www.mksinvestment.com/


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpViZWavfE4


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYz52UdQd0&feature=related


----------



## khmer_angkor




----------



## khmer_angkor




----------



## khmer_angkor




----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njdGmikD-y0&feature=related


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Thanks for the update


----------



## kmr

Every thing is more than you see but every thing is not like you see:lol:
i'm sorry for update i really want to show all new update but i'm so busy and thanks you all for update


----------



## Rudravarman

Star River on 1-19-2010


----------



## kvaaa

I came across the following youtube videos relating to our current topic. It is a recent post. Lots of its content are nothting new to us. However, a few more pictures show details of what we have in our current posts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDTq062Udr4&feature=related


----------



## pung10

camtv03 said:


> Anybody has a new update for GT 42, decastle or any other places? It has been very quiet lately. I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas and happy new year:cheers:


Folks, can one of our Phnom Penh based members take & upload a latest pic of GT42! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Montrealboy

*Phnom Penh Port*


----------



## sopheaktr

*Here I've got very lastest pics of phnom penh and its construction, enjoy!
credit to: sylyvann*

*CAMKO*



















*Gold Tower 41*


----------



## KoolKool

Pnompenh remind me a little about Bangkok in 1980 ! Maybe.....


----------



## Suntharak

SOKHA HOTEL & CONVENTION CENTER - Phnom Penh, Cambodia









Opening 2011

The 14 hectare Chrouy Changva Riverfront project include a 798 rooms and suites hotel, an international convention centre, Jasmine Spa, high end condominiums, exclusive villas, entertainment centers, shopping centers, restaurants and residence club house.

Sokha Hotel overlooks Mekong River, (7th longest river in Asia, 11th longest in the world) and Tonle Sap river, the flowing heart of Cambodia. It has the most exquisite view of the rivers flowing into one and the majestic Royal Palace.

State-of-the-art exhibition and convention facility can accommodate up to 1,500 people. Other features include Italian Restaurant, Japanese Restaurant, Chinese Restaurant, Bar & Karaoke, Irish Pub, Sports Bar & Musical Club, Beer Garden, Business Centre, Library, Sky & Cigar Lounges, Landscaped Swimming Pool, Casino, etc.


----------



## Suntharak

O’CHHEUTEAL BEACH RESORT - Sihanoukville, Cambodia









Opening 2012

A spectacular beach and casino resort in Sihanouk Ville - 560 rooms and suites sprawling over 65 hectares with 2.4km of unspoiled beachfront of O’chheuteal, overlooking the horizon of the Gulf of Thailand.

A resort for business and leisure, the 2 blocks of 7 storeys Khmer design building will house the biggest and modern Convention facilities to host up to 1000 people in the main Ballroom.

Other facilities feature Casino, Restaurants & Bars as well as a comprehensive Jasmine Spa.


----------



## Suntharak

BOKOR MOUNTAIN RESORT & CASINO - 3 Star Casino Hotel, Kampot, Cambodia









Follow Sokha on this link http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=145275&id=722501992#!/pages/Sokha-Hotels/189794879993
Opening 2011

Bokor Mountain majestically overlooks the coastal town of Kampot. The picturesque mountain plateau at 1079 meters above sea level was once a historic cool getaway spot during the colonial French era.

Bokor Mountain Integrated Development Resort will have a casino resort, eco-villas, entertainment parks, cable car, 18 – 36 holes championship golf and country club designed by renowned Arnold Palmer. The 105 hectare of plateau 1 development will include the conservation plan for wild life and natural forests.

The 12 storey resort & casino – 652 rooms & suites will have the largest Grand Ballroom that can accommodate up to 2,000 people and function rooms to cater for smaller groups.

Other facilities will include a choice of restaurants & cuisines, bar & lounges, spa, retail shops, etc.


----------



## VRS001




----------



## VRS001

Can anyone please instruct me how to insert the images into this thread?
Thanks,


----------



## thekh




----------



## sth_Auk

VRS001 said:


>


First you need to upload the image onto a website, maybe Photobucket.com
Than you can post the image after.


----------



## yangkhm

VRS001 said:


> Can anyone please instruct me how to insert the images into this thread?
> Thanks,


Y don't u upload photo via facebook or others, after u uploaded, just click on photo and right click then copy image location after that bring it to upload on skyscrapercity tov.....:banana:


----------



## Rudravarman

thekh said:


>


^^ How old is that thing!


----------



## Rudravarman

They need to knock down all those old azz stupid French buildings and build a unique Khmer style buildings through out the whole city! Let's keep it Asian guys! If they need help knocking them down I will be glad to knock down those ugly French buildings!


----------



## serey.both

Rudravarman said:


> They need to knock down all those old azz stupid French buildings and build a unique Khmer style buildings through out the whole city! Let's keep it Asian guys! If they need help knocking them down I will be glad to knock down those ugly French buildings!


This up here is a newly built Cambodia Ministry of Commerce which just put into use several days ago.


----------



## kvaaa

Suntharak said:


> BOKOR MOUNTAIN RESORT & CASINO - 3 Star Casino Hotel, Kampot, Cambodia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Sokha on this link http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=145275&id=722501992#!/pages/Sokha-Hotels/189794879993
> Opening 2011
> 
> Bokor Mountain majestically overlooks the coastal town of Kampot. The picturesque mountain plateau at 1079 meters above sea level was once a historic cool getaway spot during the colonial French era.
> 
> Bokor Mountain Integrated Development Resort will have a casino resort, eco-villas, entertainment parks, cable car, 18 – 36 holes championship golf and country club designed by renowned Arnold Palmer. The 105 hectare of plateau 1 development will include the conservation plan for wild life and natural forests.
> 
> The 12 storey resort & casino – 652 rooms & suites will have the largest Grand Ballroom that can accommodate up to 2,000 people and function rooms to cater for smaller groups.
> 
> Other facilities will include a choice of restaurants & cuisines, bar & lounges, spa, retail shops, etc.


Thanks, Suntharak.
It is the first time I have seen the pictures of the Bokor Resort and a more detailed picture of Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel. I thought it was strange for the size of the hotel I have seen in the previous picture to have 800 room. Now I have seen how big it is. As for the Bokor Resort, it is a vacationer's dream destination. On a side note, the resort in Sihanoukville, it just looked so cheap. No style whatsoever!!


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


>


Does anyone have any idea how much a typical house in the picture will cost?


----------



## kvaaa

Suntharak said:


> SOKHA HOTEL & CONVENTION CENTER - Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening 2011
> 
> The 14 hectare Chrouy Changva Riverfront project include a 798 rooms and suites hotel, an international convention centre, Jasmine Spa, high end condominiums, exclusive villas, entertainment centers, shopping centers, restaurants and residence club house.
> 
> Sokha Hotel overlooks Mekong River, (7th longest river in Asia, 11th longest in the world) and Tonle Sap river, the flowing heart of Cambodia. It has the most exquisite view of the rivers flowing into one and the majestic Royal Palace.
> 
> State-of-the-art exhibition and convention facility can accommodate up to 1,500 people. Other features include Italian Restaurant, Japanese Restaurant, Chinese Restaurant, Bar & Karaoke, Irish Pub, Sports Bar & Musical Club, Beer Garden, Business Centre, Library, Sky & Cigar Lounges, Landscaped Swimming Pool, Casino, etc.


I wish the hotel design would have at least three steps. the middle, 20 stories, the second step with 15 stories and the lower step with 10 stories. This would look really nice and it would also resemble Ankor Wat. Just an idea.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Wow, thanks 4 the update keep it coming please!!!


----------



## topmodelhi5

hotel design sucks! it's nothing special! boring!


----------



## Suntharak

kvaaa said:


> Thanks, Suntharak.
> It is the first time I have seen the pictures of the Bokor Resort and a more detailed picture of Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel. I thought it was strange for the size of the hotel I have seen in the previous picture to have 800 room. Now I have seen how big it is. As for the Bokor Resort, it is a vacationer's dream destination. On a side note, the resort in Sihanoukville, it just looked so cheap. No style whatsoever!!


Hi Kvaaa,
I believe they try to maintain the design of Sokha's Hotel in different locations and try to blend in with the nature around it.
(Note I'm not an architect, just love the building structure)
Here is an example of Sokha Hotel in Siem Reap.


----------



## AsianDragons

Does any one have any information about the proposed development across the phnom penh (Arayaksat) ?


----------



## thekh

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ How old is that thing!


I'm not sure about the houses but the building of the Ministry of Commerce of Cambodia just opened on Feb, 04


----------



## Kolbotra

kvaaa said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much a typical house in the picture will cost?


This is where I am working for (Ministry of Commerce)


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Hi, Anybody have update information of Cambodia Plaza? I never heard about it so long? is it in progress or hold on? Please bring its information to this forum.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Kolbotra said:


> This is where I am working for (Ministry of Commerce)


What do you do?
I want to work there too!!!!!


----------



## KlaKhmer

Hi,

I'm new in this forum. Congratulatoin for this forum ! 
I'm back from Cambodia and have fotos of new buildings there.

Below Gold tower in progress: 


















it Seems the 10th floor is reached !


----------



## KlaKhmer

This is de caslte Diamond
http://www.kohrong-island.com/forum/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=4
and the skyroad http://www.kohrong-island.com/forum/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=5

CU soon.


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks KlaKhmer, for updating, hope u have more photos....


----------



## yangkhm




----------



## yangkhm




----------



## NICALO

gold tower look amazing !!! thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## yangkhm

NICALO said:


> gold tower look amazing !!! thanks for sharing ^^


Yes, it looks amazing for P.P, but it seem slow working...:cheers:


----------



## yangkhm

Finally, P.P has fist sky road........


----------



## KlaKhmer

yangkhm said:


> Yes, it looks amazing for P.P, but it seem slow working...:cheers:


GT42 is very impressive when you have it in front of you. Structure is very huge and solid :applause:. Indeed, I noticed construction are slow. Another construction near my hotel are temporarly stopped. No workers during several weeks. Camko City don't change so much. Maybe because of Crisis.
I


----------



## camtv03

Very nice photos Klakhmer.....thanks for your update. I guess there's no other new project lately. 2010 seems like 2009.......everything seen to be pretty slow.


----------



## KlaKhmer

I dont know if someone has already post or not City Mall.
See below :
















it's a very nice shopping center but there's no many ppl there for the moment.


----------



## Rudravarman

Are there gonna be more sky bridges in the future?


----------



## chomnap

Nice project in Cambodia.....

Due to world financial crisis, so now the project is under construction in Cambodia?


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Wow the skybridge look amazing. When it going to finish?


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower is progressing quite well, they are building the first floor now and the StarRiver showroom is just right next to it. Gold Tower 42 is gigatic and I can see the tower from far away at Monivong rd. Rose Condo - located at the former site of a resort hotel is also progressing well. 

Phnom Penh International Uni is very close to where I stay, I saw a few workers working on the site and the building is up to the third floor now.


----------



## SeeMacau

I believe this one is completed, I saw it on the way to the airport. There is another tower building next to it.


----------



## yangkhm

U mean this..


----------



## Rachna

Critical observation, thinking, doing and evaluating. Everything in this world have Pro and Corn (Peaceful life, nation, region, and worldwide).:grouphug:


----------



## yangkhm

Hey, all guys here, seem u r angry about this, sorry to post a bad clip.....and had made this forum become bad. 
I hope some live in p.p will try update pics.........thanks


----------



## yangkhm

Hey, all guys here, seem u r angry about this, sorry to post a bad clip.....and had made this forum become bad. 
I hope some live in p.p will try update pics.........thanks^^^^:cheers:


----------



## yangkhm

sopheaktr said:


> *is it a pity?
> i think the khmer should care their people first,.
> righrise doesn't show anything better than lowrise
> a lot of worse cases in Cambodia compare to Laos
> as i witness in both countries*


^^^^Sorry, not mean that compare but just give some informatics...


----------



## yangkhm

kvaaa said:


> Wow, Vientiane is very beautiful!! I hope Lao and Cambodia can combine the forum. Please, anyone, don't say anything negative about Lao or Vietnam.
> All three of us need each others. We need them more than they need us. SAM RAINSEY supporters, please go away and leave this forum as a PROJECTS & CONSTRUCTION FORUM.


^^^^here is no parties and no supporters for each parties ^^^^^^pls do not point in party supporter. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

Let get back to the thread! I hope SCC will creat a Cambodia forum soon.

I think it time to gather all Cambodian mem,invite friend register,....encourage people online and posting...^^..

Oh, you can try pm ADMIN!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Okay cool, when will the thread be created? I want to join, please don't forget to tell me! Thanks


----------



## KlaKhmer

I'm ok to join it !:banana:


----------



## Embrace

I'll join too..:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool

Who brave, who can pm Admin, what is his nickname in this SCC?!!!,is he always online?!!Problem is that!!!:nuts:


----------



## Škyliner ↔

i support your country, cambodia needs a forum too. hope u get soon!


----------



## Rudravarman

Grand Phnom Penh International City!


----------



## Embrace

^^ It looks beautiful n clean...thanks for sharing. I miss cambodia lol.


----------



## Rudravarman

What happen to Vattanac Tower????


----------



## sopheaktr

*nothing happen it's on the way to finish,.
if you know something happen tell us!*



Rudravarman said:


> What happen to Vattanac Tower????


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> What happen to Vattanac Tower????


I pass the site few days ago and it seems there's nothing happen, just a few workers inside the construction site.


----------



## SeeMacau

Mekong View Apartment and Mekong condo both are almost completed, and the Star River showroom will soon be open at Monivong road.


----------



## YSovann

SeeMacau said:


> Mekong View Apartment and Mekong condo both are almost completed, and the Star River showroom will soon be open at Monivong road.


Realy! Do you have any update about the Sky train when will they start.


----------



## kvaaa

YSovann said:


> Realy! Do you have any update about the Sky train when will they start.


Will start in 2100!!:lol:


----------



## KoolKool

YSovann said:


> Realy! Do you have any update about the Sky train when will they start.


Skytrain! It take a long time, hard condition.. to start, 2017 Cambodia may have skytrain !


----------



## LuvKhm3r

kvaaa said:


> Will start in 2100!!:lol:


How did you know? Do you have any information about the skytrain?


----------



## YSovann

:banana:


LuvKhm3r said:


> How did you know? Do you have any information about the skytrain?


Dear all I just copy paste from the old posted.

WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 28, 2009
Phnom Penh Plans to Build ‘Sky train’ 
Written by DAP NEWS
Wednesday, 28 October 2009

Phnom Penh will boast a state-of-the-art solar powered ‘sky train’ similar to the elevated trams of Bangkok if plans discussed in a meeting on Monday are put into action.

The developer claimed the new sky train could carry over 600,000 people per day, with a possible capacity of over 1 million people by 2043.

The Ministry of Economy and Finance (MEF) held a meeting presided over by MEF Minister Keat Chhon with the GREENCAMECO Company, according to MEF reports.

About 39 km of rail would be built around Phnom Penh, Richard Rory of GREENCAMECO said. An addition 34 km would be covered by buses and solar power would be integral to the project, he added.

The four year project would take until at least 2014, with the first stage from 2011 to 2013. The total budget will be over US$3.6 billion, GREENCAMECO said.

Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for the MFE Keat Chhon recommended that “Before starting project, the company should survey extensively first, to protect any impact to the related railways of Cambodia.”

All designs and planning should be clear and support ease of access for all disabled Cambodian people, as well as children,” Keat Chhon added.

Rory said the project would support Cambodian development, including public transport, road safety and less traffic jams.

The company should cooperate with the Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction together to better serve the public, Keat Chhon added.
FRIDAY, JUNE 20, 2008
[Purposed] Sky Train, Phnom Penh 
Source : Xinhua

HNOM PENH, Aug. 20 (Xinhua) -- A Phnom Penh Municipal official has expressed doubt in the viability of plans announced by the Bangkok Mass Transit System (BTS) to build electric sky train networks over the city's increasingly car-jammed boulevards, while others have welcomed the proposal, local media reported on Monday.

May Vuthy, BTS representative for Cambodia, told Khmer-language magazine the Star, that his company plans to invest 500 million U.S. dollars in building two sky train lines in the capital, with construction expected to begin as early as next year.

A seven-kilometer stretch will link the Japanese-Cambodia Friendship bridge to Monivong bridge, while another eight-kilometer route would connect Psah Thmei (New Market) to Stung Meanchey's Center of Garment, said Ma Vuthy.

Construction is expected to take just four years, said Vuthy, adding that the lines will run from 06:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. and each ride would cost around a U.S. dollar.

Deputy Governor Chreang Sophan told the magazine that the sky train could both reduce traffic congestion and attract tourists.

However, Pa Socheatvong, also a deputy governor, told English-language newspaper the Cambodia Daily that BTS officials met with municipal authorities to discuss the plan last month, but that he felt the plan was too ahead of its time.

"It is still in the imagination," he said.

Chaturont Chaiyakam, first secretary at the Thai Embassy, told the newspaper that Phnom Penh needs the development if it wants to avoid traffic gridlock in the future.

"Phnom Penh needs a mass transit system to cope with its expanding city," he said.

The elevated train service in Bangkok was completed by BTS in 1999 with 23 stations sitting astride two lines with a combined distance of 23-kilometers.^^^^:banana::banana:


----------



## kvaaa

sopheaktr said:


> *nothing happen it's on the way to finish,.
> if you know something happen tell us!*


It looks like the developer is taking a wait-and-see approach to see what will happen to Canadia Tower. From what I read in the media, Canadia is asking for $25-$30 per squared meter while the customer is only willing to pay $12-$15 per squared meter. This does not look good for Vattanac. If this trend continues, I doubt that Vattanac will proceed with the building. Remember, the primary reason for any private development is for the money. If a developer knows that he/she will lose money, he/she will not proceed with the project.


----------



## kvaaa

Camko to finish condos
Thursday, 25 February 2010 15:00 Soeun Say .

CAMKO City, the satellite development scheduled to house the country’s first stock exchange, will have completed eight 16-storey condominiums, with a further seven following by the end of the year, a representative of the developer World City Co Ltd said Wednesday. Kheng Ser, assistant to World City Vice President Duk-Kon Kim, said the units would represent the end of the first phase of residential development. “Now, we pre-booking for rent and sale,” he said, adding that 80 percent of the properties were sold. World City has invested US$109 million so far in the first phase of Camko.


----------



## SeeMacau

kvaaa said:


> Camko to finish condos
> Thursday, 25 February 2010 15:00 Soeun Say .
> 
> CAMKO City, the satellite development scheduled to house the country’s first stock exchange, will have completed eight 16-storey condominiums, with a further seven following by the end of the year, a representative of the developer World City Co Ltd said Wednesday. Kheng Ser, assistant to World City Vice President Duk-Kon Kim, said the units would represent the end of the first phase of residential development. “Now, we pre-booking for rent and sale,” he said, adding that 80 percent of the properties were sold. World City has invested US$109 million so far in the first phase of Camko.


I think this is the only project in Phnom Penh without halting or slowing down the construction. The project is going fast and smooth


----------



## Rudravarman

SeeMacau said:


> I think this is the only project in Phnom Penh without halting or slowing down the construction. The project is going fast and smooth


^^ What about the star river????


----------



## KlaKhmer

SeeMacau said:


> I think this is the only project in Phnom Penh without halting or slowing down the construction. The project is going fast and smooth


I agree with you Camko is the most serious. But I think its development is a little slower than expected according to the master plan.
1st Phase Period : 2006 ~ 2009


----------



## kvaaa

Camko buildings must have very low quality because the developer only spent $109,000,000 so far for fifteen 16-story buildings!!! I thought the developer spent at least $500,000,000 already. Sokha Phnom Hotel is a 16-story building and it will cost $100,000,000.


----------



## yangkhm

Construction continues at Shopping Mall-Ratana Plaza, a US$8 million development on Russian Boulevard in Phnom Penh. The Overseas Cambodia Investment Corporation, which is owned by Canadia Bank President Pung Kheav Se, will finish the shopping centre in the next six to nine months, OCIC Commercial Housing and Building Project Manager Sok Sambath said Thursday.


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ What about the star river????


The construction site is fence off so I cant really tell whether there are any progress, but their showroom at Monivong road is almost completed. 

The Star River is very close to the IFC, a small clusters of skyscrapers (IFC, Star River, Sofitel Resort) will soon be form around the area near the river once all these towers are completed.


----------



## SeeMacau

KlaKhmer said:


> I agree with you Camko is the most serious. But I think its development is a little slower than expected according to the master plan.
> 1st Phase Period : 2006 ~ 2009


At least it is a lot better than the Golden Tower 42 and the De Castle behind it.


----------



## sonyan

yangkhm said:


>


look like it's still dusty around Phnom Penh!


----------



## Rudravarman

sonyan said:


> look like it's still dusty around Phnom Penh!


The government doesn't care about sanitation.


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> The government doesn't care about sanitation.


If you give the government the money, it will care!!!


----------



## Cambodjaaa

sonyan said:


> look like it's still dusty around Phnom Penh!


This is not even phnom penh as u can c the houses at the back...im thinking this might be kampong cham bridge..


----------



## KlaKhmer

Cambodjaaa said:


> This is not even phnom penh as u can c the houses at the back...im thinking this might be kampong cham bridge..


You wrong. I took this photo at the periphery of Phnom Penh. I was on the way from Battambang to PP.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Guys, give Cambodia a break. Phnom Penh will be clean in five to ten more years.


----------



## Rudravarman

kvaaa said:


> If you give the government the money, it will care!!!


^^ Why the **** would I give that dictator my money when I can go over there and used that money to do it myself! Do you know that he gets at least 1 billion dollars a year from foreign donations and he still can't used some of it to clean the city never that he can't even clean his own azz!


----------



## thaykid

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Why the **** would I give that dictator my money when I can go over there and used that money to do it myself! Do you know that he gets at least 1 billion dollars a year from foreign donations and he still can't used some of it to clean the city never that he can't even clean his own azz!


first of all, hes not a dictator and secondly, because of ppl like u, thats why people look down on Cambodia. If khmer dont even support their own kind, who will then?. Get ur fact straight about Khmer's Politic, without the CPP, Cambodia would be a hell hole. so i suggest u shut the **** up before saying ignorant shit like that again.


----------



## thekh

*Please use a proper language here!* 

I agree with LuvKhm3r just give P.P sometime.


----------



## YSovann

KlaKhmer said:


> Now, land of Phnom Penh is not cheap


Yes, Land in PP still not cheap


----------



## Rudravarman

YSovann said:


> Dear all colleague, I am living in P.P. and there are too much changes. I know we cannot compare with another developped country but P.P. now looks everywhere cleaned


^^ Everywhere clean!! Yeah Okay buddy!


----------



## MBRkhmer

dear all i'm a new member in this forum, but i'm a old member in this forum and I hope you all will post more pictures and keep this forum alive.
thanks!


----------



## KlaKhmer

MBRkhmer said:


> dear all i'm a new member in this forum, but i'm a old member in this forum and I hope you all will post more pictures and keep this forum alive.
> thanks!


:nuts: NEW or OLD ? :nuts:


----------



## Rudravarman

What do you guys think about Cambodian Islands!


Koh Tang Island one of the best diving sites in South East Asia!




















:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rudravarman

ream national park and beach! They are planning to make this like Phuket development!


----------



## Rudravarman

Koh Rong Samloem island


----------



## Rudravarman

Koh Rong Island ( Note Koh Rong and Koh Rong Samloum are two different Islands)


----------



## Rudravarman

Koh Songsaa


----------



## Škyliner ↔

beautiful


----------



## khannie

Only Blue .... Woa !!


----------



## KlaKhmer

Rudravarman said:


> Koh Rong Island ( Note Koh Rong and Koh Rong Samloum are two different Islands)


Rudravarman, I was at Koh Rong last month ! :banana: 
So lovely and beautiful place! I think it will be the next tourism zone in the future. I post photos of building on their website http://www.kohrong-island.com

About koh song saa, 90% of villas are sold now. http://www.songsaa.com


----------



## thekh

Does anybody know about Koh Puos bridge? i heard it gonna finish this year.


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

it's really beautiful!


----------



## KlaKhmer

thekh said:


> Does anybody know about Koh Puos bridge? i heard it gonna finish this year.


I saw it during my trip to Koh Rong. It is under construction indeed. At Sihanoukville you can see the begining and the end of the bridge. The middle is not constructed for now.


----------



## KlaKhmer

Rudravarman said:


> What do you guys think about Cambodian Islands!
> 
> Koh Tang Island one of the best diving sites in South East Asia!
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


I think it should be a good place for diving and snorkelling too.kay:


----------



## party_animals

why u guys use US dollar??? sry...but i dun understand.....


----------



## MBRkhmer

I'm a new in here to say hello to everybody, but I'm a old member too because i'm always online and check your posted picturs and something that you all talking about......
but don't politic. 
FROM ALL KHMER HERE thanks !


----------



## SeeMacau

party_animals said:


> why u guys use US dollar??? sry...but i dun understand.....


$1 US = around $4000 riel (their local currency)
It is a lot more convenience to use the US dollar for any purposes, instead of carrying a large amount of riels


----------



## MBRkhmer

Very beautiful!


----------



## railthai

..........................


----------



## YSovann

party_animals said:


> why u guys use US dollar??? sry...but i dun understand.....


In Cambodia we use USD for the big amount and you can use it everywhere!!!!^^^^


----------



## YSovann

KlaKhmer said:


> Rudravarman, I was at Koh Rong last month ! :banana:
> So lovely and beautiful place! I think it will be the next tourism zone in the future. I post photos of building on their website http://www.kohrong-island.com
> 
> About koh song saa, 90% of villas are sold now. http://www.songsaa.com


About Koh Rong 

The Island has three unique attributes: location, raw beauty and size. Firstly, Koh Rong is located in the center of the Indochina Riviera only 20 kilometers (13 miles) off the coast of Sihanoukville, Cambodia’s leading resort destination. The Indochina Riviera is influenced by the French Colonialism and stretches across 600 kilometers (375 miles) of Thai-Cambodian-Vietnamese coastline comprising untouched islands, pristine beaches, calm turquoise waterways (no exposure to tsunami or cyclones) and virgin rainforests. On the doorstep of China, and only a one hour flight from the international flight hubs of Bangkok and Singapore, the Island is easily accessible for tourists from all over the world.

Koh Rong is currently a wilderness and will be completely master planned. The quality and aesthetics of all of the Island’s development will be controlled by a building code dictated by the Master Developer. The Governments of Cambodia, Thailand and Vietnam have allocated most of the desirable land in the region to tourism developers or zoned land as nature reserves; therefore large greenfield sites suitable for master planning are limited.

Please click HERE for professional pictures of Koah Rong Island, taken by Garrison Photographic in a task for Millennium Group. 

Description of Project 
Millennium Group and its Cambodian partner, Royal Group (together the “Master Developer”) intend to develop a 78 square kilometer (30 square mile) private Cambodian island (“Koh Rong” or the “Island”) into a luxury resort destination. The Master Developer owns a 99-year master lease (“Lease”) from the Royal Government of Cambodia for the exclusive land use and development of the Island. The Island, almost the size of Hong Kong Island, is located in the east of the Gulf of Thailand, a region earmarked as the “Indochina Riviera”. The Indochina Riviera’s proximity to North Asia is similar to the Caribbean for North America and the Mediterranean for Europe. The Master Developer is raising a minimum USD 150 million from financial and/or development partners (“Investors”) to complete the initial phases of the Island’s development.



The Island will be developed in stages over 20 + years. The Island’s infrastructure will be built out in phases in line with the resort and villa developments. The Island has been divided into 33 lots for development consisting of a gross usable land area of 5,103 hectares (12,247 acres) leaving 2,790 (6,696 acres) as virgin rainforest. The Island’s total plot ratio will be low at an average density of 0.24 with a three storey height limit and a gross floor area of 15.1 million sqm (161.5 million sqf). Site coverage ranges from 20-30% with all resorts limited to 20% and community residential limited to a site coverage of 30%.

Phase I: Phase One will comprise two spa resorts, 160 estate villas, a beach club, five restaurants and a lagoon. The proposed Site 1 resort will comprise 80 rooms with 30 estate villas of 2,000 sqm (21,500 sqf) on 2 hectare (5 acre) plots and 50 villas of 1,000 sqm (10,750 sqf) on one hectare (2.5 acre) plots. The Site 2 resort will comprise 120 rooms with 30 estate villas of 2,000 sqm on 2 hectare plots and 50 villas of 330 sqm (3,500 sqf) on one hectare plots. All villas and resort rooms will have sea views and privacy. The Phase One will be built in parallel to the Island’s initial infrastructure that will include an airport, port, roads, power, water and telecommunications systems.


----------



## YSovann

KlaKhmer said:


> Rudravarman, I was at Koh Rong last month ! :banana:
> So lovely and beautiful place! I think it will be the next tourism zone in the future. I post photos of building on their website http://www.kohrong-island.com
> 
> About koh song saa, 90% of villas are sold now. http://www.songsaa.com


It looks fantastic :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Rudravarman

KlaKhmer said:


> I think it should be a good place for diving and snorkelling too.kay:


Yes.. Koh Tang Island is better than most the Islands in South East Asia! If it's develop it will look really nice! There is HUGE CORAL REEF untouched and undiscovered along the bay! It's called Virgin Reef! People see Sharks here too!!









:cheers:


----------



## kvaaa

delete


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Wow, I can't belived Cambodia island has all of those. I am so amazed with it.
Thanks Rudravarman, and KlaKhmer for the info.


----------



## party_animals

SeeMacau said:


> $1 US = around $4000 riel (their local currency)
> It is a lot more convenience to use the US dollar for any purposes, instead of carrying a large amount of riels


oic!! thx a lot


----------



## Chadster93

Koh Pich Documentary on TVK from Khmerlive.TV: http://www.khmerlive.tv/archive/20100228_Koh_Pich.html


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi do someone know about any deverlopment project at (Arey Khsat) because according to city hall's project Arey khsat will become phnom penh ( Arey khsat district) on year 2015, but since government reject the bridge project of 7NG until now no any more project have show up! Can't be in year 2015 or not?? Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

I mean can or can't because just about 5 years more to year 2015 ? Thanks!


----------



## camboy2102

can we see shark this island too?


----------



## Rudravarman

camboy2102 said:


> can we see shark this island too?


^^ Yeah.. Sharks like to swim around coral reefs and shallow water! Koh Tang have one of the largest Coral Reef in south east asia and it is untouched by outsiders! So there are a lot of stuff we can see there!


----------



## Rachna

*progresing of G42*

new photo of G42


----------



## Chadster93

Rachna said:


> new photo of G42


The photo you posted doesn't show. Can you post it from a better image host site like photobucket....


----------



## MBRkhmer

GT42 maybe up to 13 or 14 floors already and the building should growing up as twins!? Because previous month I was there the building up to 12floor if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Micronta

Proposed: Twin Tower Hotel, Apartment Services and Shopping Mall
http://www.bkeconstruction.com/ongopro.asp

Constructing: Apartment and Hotel (13 Floors)
http://www.bkeconstruction.com/aphotelbuilding.asp

Constructing: Romchang Dentist Building (10 Floors)
http://www.bkeconstruction.com/romchangbuilding.asp


----------



## Rudravarman

Any new pic of development! GT42??


----------



## Rachna

check


Rachna said:


> new photo of G42


----------



## Rachna

*let me try to post for my first time!*

i don't know how to post the picture te...please give some help!









yesh, i can do it!
Sorry, not so clear!
It was took by mobile phone.


----------



## Rudravarman

why is it sooo blurry!!


----------



## Rudravarman

Koh Kong resorts!!!


----------



## Rudravarman

Cambodia is developing Fastttt!!


----------



## Rachna

haas


Rachna said:


> i don't know how to post the picture te...please give some help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, i can do it!
> Sorry, not so clear!
> It was taken by mobile phone.


----------



## Chadster93

Wow Rachna.......that's a really big photo. You should be able to scale it down. 


Anyways, looks like GT 42 is at least 13 stories now. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rachna

*Feel so hungry to snap the photo, but can not!*

:cheer:I really really want to share with all of you about the progress of all high building in Phnom Penh, but i feel so sad bz now i'm not in PP te. I left PP last year to study master degree in Thailand. However, i already bought a camera for next year after i finish my study then you all will enjoy alot with the progress.
Sorry ! :cheers2:


----------



## thekh

Koh Pich


----------



## KlaKhmer

Thank you Rachna. Hope next time your camera will be better :lol:
I'm pleasantly surprised. Gold tower 42 is growing fast
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi Rachna, your photo of GT42 is not so clear but it's better than nothing, and this is just my idea if you take photo infront of the building than you will capture this tower growing up as twins. Anyways thanks!


----------



## supernoob

Rudravarman said:


> Koh Kong resorts!!!




Wow...it's so beatiful! Looks like paradise on Earth...Hmm...I want to be there :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kvaaa

Can someone please post the pictures of Rose Condominiums.


Thanks


----------



## Embrace

Thanks Rachna for the update.:carrot:


----------



## AsianDragons

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi do someone know about any deverlopment project at (Arey Khsat) because according to city hall's project Arey khsat will become phnom penh ( Arey khsat district) on year 2015, but since government reject the bridge project of 7NG until now no any more project have show up! Can't be in year 2015 or not?? Thanks!


thanks fors the new, but do you think that it would become a khan like 7 makara and chamkamorn


----------



## MBRkhmer

Yes AsianDragon, Arey Khsat can be that, because it just infront of Royal palace, Naga casino and lands near by we call it as (River stat).
And recently our government just set up and opening a new ferry port near Hun Sen garden so that Arey Khsat now look very near and every early morning some P.penh peoples go there for jogging. Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

If Arey khsat got a bridge it will become 2nd river stat, nowaday they just take 10 to 15 minute to take ferry to cross the river but if we compare Arey Khsat with other p.penh side, they needlong time to come any shopping center or river stat,koh pick in the near future. Thanks!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

For real? That how long that I haven't been in Phnom Penh!!! Thanks


----------



## VRS001




----------



## Rudravarman

Does anyone have any new developments!


----------



## AsianDragons

How far is it from Hun Sen Park to Arey Khsat if a bridge is to be build, I think its has to be very long, according to the map of Phnom Penh.


----------



## AsianDragons

When is Phnom Penh going to get a new airport, 5yrs? 10yrs? 20yrs?


----------



## Rudravarman

AsianDragons said:


> When is Phnom Penh going to get a new airport, 5yrs? 10yrs? 20yrs?


^^^ That's a good question! From my perspective I think 20 years because the government doesn't want build a new one or at least modernize the old one!


----------



## khmer_angkor

im sorry everyone but i took some of the pictures from here and made it in to a video sorry if it offend anyone


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1uxuqmR84I


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcoBrYAq1K8


----------



## MBRkhmer

AsianDragon, if they want to biuld a bridge connect p.penh to arey khsat how long of the bridge it depend on where will they build and 7NG's project from H-S garden that one can be up to 2km..+ but that one already rejected and if build it according city hall 2005-2020 master plan it should be build and connect it between (Chroy Chang Va) with Arey khsat. It just only 1km..+! that's why government planing to build 2nd Chroy Chang Va bridge as fast as possible. Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi,everybody about new airport it's still a long dream.,!?' but I really disappointed with our airport, why thay tax so high Cambodian =17$ and foreigner =25$ so many people complain it.


----------



## AsianDragons

Is it true that is a plan for a 75 storey Bayon Tower, or is it just an unrealistic plan proposed that would not happen anytime soon


----------



## LuvKhm3r

I don't understand where did the money goes when they tax the people in Cambodia?
And I hope the Bayon tower will be build not just the unrealistic.


----------



## Micronta

AsianDragons said:


> Is it true that is a plan for a 75 storey Bayon Tower, or is it just an unrealistic plan proposed that would not happen anytime soon



What and where is the Bayon Tower?


----------



## AsianDragons

Micronta said:


> What and where is the Bayon Tower?


I dont know, where but Bayon suggests Cambodia.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Yes me too, only now that know peoples talking about Bayon tower ! But I never heard this before or someone just kiding only ???


----------



## Micronta

I hope it is true. It sounds like a perfect skyscraper for Phnom Penh.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Can someone post picture, project detial or news regarding Bayon tower ? Thanks!


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ That's a good question! From my perspective I think 20 years because the government doesn't want build a new one or at least modernize the old one!


Government wants to build everything, but the government needs $$,$$$,$$$,$$$,$$$.


----------



## Rudravarman

kvaaa said:


> Government wants to build everything, but the government needs $$,$$$,$$$,$$$,$$$.


he needs to use his money to build it and stop depending on foreigners


----------



## kvaaa

deleted


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> he needs to use his money to build it and stop depending on foreigners


You need to sell your computer that you use to post this message and tell all your relatives to sell everything to raise money to give the government so that it can build you 5 meters of sidewalk at the airport. You are not going to stop criticising the government, are you? You need to stop thinking about money grow on tree. Use your head!!!


----------



## kvaaa

deleted


----------



## KDean

*Phnom Penh Development*

WOW!!! KOH PICH LOOK GREAT.THANK.


----------



## AsianDragons

KDean said:


> I found a website about some project development in Cambodia that I want to share with you. It's http://www.opi.com.kh/proshowcase.asp:banana:


thanks for the site but, I heard that there are flight and building restrictions in Siem Reap, I read in the phnom penh post. The government dont want to approve tall buildings and allow too many flights because they think it is disrespectful the temples around. So are they really going to allow it now.


----------



## yangkhm

AsianDragons said:


> thanks for the site but, I heard that there are flight and building restrictions in Siem Reap, I read in the phnom penh post. The government dont want to approve tall buildings and allow too many flights because they think it is disrespectful the temples around. So are they really going to allow it now.


:bash::bash:If they think It is disrespectful the temples around or the sound of aircrafts effect to temples, So Why they do not build the airport far from temples (the current airport just far from angkor wat 5 or 6km) 10 or 20 km? Why they don't look the long run of development? Why they do no do it?:bash::bash:


----------



## yangkhm

SKorean firm plans $300m project
Monday, 08 March 2010 15:02 Soeun Say
E-mail Print PDF

SOUTH Korean developer Hi-Sun Group is set to invest US$300 million on a commercial and residential development in the capital’s northern Russey Keo district, said a company representative.

Joseph Lim, personal secretary to Chairman Kim Byung-hak, said the firm would start building offices buildings and residences, including luxury villas, on the 2.5-hectare site by the end of the year.

“We are planning to start construction on our project this year, but we are not being specific on the schedule for completion, as we don’t yet know,” he said, adding that Hi-Sun was specifically targeting South Korean companies to invest in the development.

South Korea’s Technology Innovation Construction Co Ltd (TIC) would be partnering on the project, Lim added, which will include buildings 25 storeys high.

The start date for the project appeared to be some way off, however, as an official of the Construction Department of the Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction said it had not yet received any request to build on the site.

“This is a big investment for the construction sector, if it is really going to be built,” said Lao Tip Seiha, director of the department, adding that the firm would receive governmental backing were it to apply for the necessary paperwork.

Hi-Sun has partnered with TIC on a number of Phnom Penh construction projects. In September, TIC Sales and Marketing Manager Charles Villar told the Post the two South Korean firms were working together on five projects in the Cambodian capital – two on the outskirts and three within the confines of the city.

The group has already completed a luxury residential development, De Castle Diamond, in Toul Kork district, the largest condominium project in Phnom Penh at 178 units within an 18-storey building on 2,500 square metres of land.

Another project, the $11 million L’Artisan Takhmao Villa Development, features 40 luxury villas on the outskirts of the capital in Kandal province. Construction work began following a groundbreaking ceremony at the site in Toul Krasang Village on June 26.

http://www.phnompenhpost.com/index.php/2010030833212/Business/skorean-firm-plans-300m-project.html


----------



## KDean

*More Development*

Wow! Happy to see more investment in Phnom Penh! Thank you, Yangkhm, for your posting. Here is another site to check out: http://www.millenniumgroup.net/?page_id=29 It has been posted before, but I hope all this project will be built soon in Phnom Penh!!! I can't wait to see some more projects coming in the next five years!:cheer:


----------



## Rudravarman

De Castle March 7, 2010


----------



## thekh

Some short apartments in Phnom Penh


----------



## KlaKhmer

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KDean

wow it is a good news for phnom penh my beloved city,not too long phnom penh will look like the other cities of developed countries.:banana:


----------



## Bond James Bond

Holy moly, I hadn't seen this thread until now.

I'd never even considered Phnom Penh to be another booming Asian city until I saw this!


----------



## YSovann

There are lot of building under construction at Beoung Keng Kong arround the Studio BKK and Studio BKK is under construct underground


----------



## YSovann

The Vanda Finance school also under very heavy costruction.


----------



## YSovann

AsianDragons said:


> Is it true that is a plan for a 75 storey Bayon Tower, or is it just an unrealistic plan proposed that would not happen anytime soon


-I never hear this propose so if its will be happen it is so good for PP

-I Just found the new design of The Air Temple Tower, There are 80 flr but i was not allowed to post becuase it's not finalize yet.:cheers:


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Wow, the apt look nice! Do you know how much it cost for a month if you rent it?
The first apt.


----------



## Micronta

YSovann said:


> -I never hear this propose so if its will be happen it is so good for PP
> 
> -I Just found the new design of The Air Temple Tower, There are 80 flr but i was not allowed to post becuase it's not finalize yet.:cheers:



Can you tell me more about this project?


----------



## LuvKhm3r

I found a website talking about the Air Temple 
http://www.cgpinoy.org/architectural-f3/the-air-temple-tower-t8078.htm


----------



## KDean

WOW!!! IT IS THE GREAT PROJECT FOR PHNOM PENH. THANK FOR THE INFORMATION.OMG 80 FL.:cheers:


----------



## LuvKhm3r

http://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad294/skyscraper100/airtemple.png


----------



## sth_Auk

That is one nice slim tower. :cheers2:


----------



## KDean

*good photos*

thanks.


----------



## Škyliner ↔

nice, has it been approved?


----------



## Rachna

*The Air Temple*

Is it a true project in Phnom Penh? The information is not clearify enought.:?


----------



## NICALO

Thanks for sharing ! this is amazing if its really happend :banana:


----------



## Chadster93

I don't think _The Air Temple_ Tower is even a real project. It looks like an independent building design by a Filipino architecture student????

My designs are better. hahahaha


----------



## NICALO

Chadster93 said:


> I don't think _The Air Temple_ Tower is even a real project. It looks like an independent building design by a Filipino architecture student????
> 
> My designs are better. hahahaha


hmmm .... yeah ...may be its not a real project ..


----------



## LuvKhm3r

It's not a real things, people just design it. But I do hope it real, its would be nice to have it in PP.


----------



## KDean

I have the clear picture of the project that was posted before.*http://www.bellusangkor.com/img/img/index-masterplan.jpg*:cheers:


----------



## KDean

KDean said:


> I have the clear picture of the project that was posted before.*http://www.bellusangkor.com/img/img/index-masterplan.jpg*:cheers:[/QUO


----------



## KDean

I hope more projects keep coming for phnom penh


----------



## yangkhm

I hope it will exist in Cambodia..........


----------



## YSovann

KDean said:


> I have the clear picture of the project that was posted before.*http://www.bellusangkor.com/img/img/index-masterplan.jpg*:cheers:


 When these project start?:cheers:


----------



## YSovann

Who have any update about the Vatnak Tower? What happen? Why it's very quiete after thy finished the undergruond?


----------



## YSovann

Who have any update about the Vatanak Tower? What happen? Why it's very quiete after thy finished the undergruond?


----------



## allenkong

*Bellus Angkor Resort & City*
Here are some of the preliminary master plan model completed.


----------



## Rachna

*Wow wow wow*

:nuts:


----------



## kvaaa

PHNOM Penh’s US$300 million Gold Tower 42 – what will be the Kingdom’s tallest structure – is set for completion by October 2011, its general manager said Thursday. So far, 15 storeys of the 42-storey tower have been finished. General Manager Nov Ratana said about 60 percent of the luxury apartments, 100 percent of office space and the mall have already been sold.


----------



## KDean

wow!!!! bellus angkor resort & city look great. It ' s a nice master plan. thanks.Do someone have the the master plan of the angkor park resort invested by korean and cambodian, and it is under construction.:banana::banana:


----------



## MBRkhmer




----------



## MBRkhmer

hi, everybody this is my first picture, I try it only because i just learn how to post picture. and nowaday I'm not in Cambodia but once I get any new pictures from my friends there, I will post it and share to all of you. thanks! and Sorry too..


----------



## allenkong

MBRkhmer said:


> hi, everybody this is my first picture, I try it only because i just learn how to post picture. and nowaday I'm not in Cambodia but once I get any new pictures from my friends there, I will post it and share to all of you. thanks! and Sorry too..


Welcome!

Please put a title or describe the picture that you have posted so that we know about it. Thanks.


----------



## kvaaa

MBRkhmer said:


> hi, everybody this is my first picture, I try it only because i just learn how to post picture. and nowaday I'm not in Cambodia but once I get any new pictures from my friends there, I will post it and share to all of you. thanks! and Sorry too..


Can you have your friend take a picture of Rose Condo and post it here to share with all of us?

Thanks.


----------



## KDean

Happy to see my country growing. Here everybody i found a website of phnom penh skytrain. http://www.greencameco.com/GCE-en/Mobility.html:banana:


----------



## yangkhm

No idea now............just want to see up date............


----------



## KlaKhmer

LuvKhm3r said:


> Leave Phnom Penh alone! The city just await from its sleep. Any body have any updated on Camko City? Thanks


in february, Towers at Camko City seems to be the same than in June 2009 according to the photography. Certain towers seems to be finish. But I wonder why they don"t want to finalize white paint. :dunno:


----------



## kvaaa

Taiwanese shoemaker builds new factory 
Tuesday, 16 March 2010 15:03 Chun Sophal 

TAIWANESE footwear producer Bao Cheng International Group (BCIG) is set to open a factory in Cambodia this year, according to a report released by the Cambodia-Taiwan Trade Association.

YH Chiang, chairman of the association, said Monday that BCIG is constructing a large footwear factory on 40,000 square metres of land beside National Road 4 in Phnom Penh. 

It is planning to produce Adidas footwear for international export, he added.

“We hope that the company’s investment will help develop Cambodia’s economy,” he said. 

According to the association, construction of the factory started last month. It is set to employ around 10,000 Cambodian workers.

BCIG currently has footwear factories in three countries, including China, Indonesia and Vietnam. It exports millions of pairs of shoes every year. 

On Monday, Chiang did not disclose the amount of capital the company would invest in the scheme, nor the number of shoes the company would produce in Cambodia. He said the figures were the company’s private business. 

Yun Heng, director of the Department of Evaluation and Incentives at the Council for the Development of Cambodia, said Monday that the investment project had been approved in early January 2010.

He told a reporter that he did not remember the value of the investment and, as he was travelling from Ratanakiri province to Phnom Penh, could not find out. 

“We have already approved the investment project of this company because it responds to the government’s policy in striving to create more job opportunities for Cambodian people,” he said. 

According to the Cambodia-Taiwan Trade Association, 300 Taiwanese companies are investing in Cambodia at present, mostly in the garment sector and in footwear production.


----------



## kvaaa

Owner says $40m mall will open before 2011 
Tuesday, 16 March 2010 15:03 Soeun Say 

A NEW six-storey US$40 million shopping centre will open in Phnom Penh before 2011, the owner of the development said Monday. 

“We have completed 70 percent of the whole project and will open our doors to customers at the end of this year,” said Ear Kim Keng, managing director of Happiness City, where the 100,000-square-metre Young’s Commercial Shopping Centre is being built on reclaimed swamp land, about 100 metres on the eastern side of the Cambodian-Japanese Friendship Bridge.

“We have attracted 52 percent of the clients we need to rent our space so far,” said Ear Kim Keng.

He added that negotiations are ongoing with KFC, Pizza Company, Cambodian Public Bank, Canadia Bank and City Mart – which he said is interested in a 1,000-square-metre space.

Rental prices at the centre are set at around $300 per month for a 3-metre-by-4-metre shop space. If a client rents a store for 10 years, he can stay for 100 years without charge, thanks to a new promotion.

The capital already has a large number of one-stop shopping centres. The first major mall, Sorya Shopping Centre, opened for business in 2002. It was followed by Pencil Mall, Sydney Mall, Paragon Cambodia, Sovanna and City Mall.

The managers of Young’s potential competitors are not concerned by the new threat. 

“We are not worried because we have a good location, good car parking, and we will run promotions such as music concerts and lucky draws every month,” said Chheang Meng, manager of Bayon Shopping Centre in Phnom Penh.

Lam Sopheap, general manager of Sorya, said: “Our shopping mall is still number one because we always update our place to be fresh and fun for customers.”


----------



## KlaKhmer

Theses are good news!
I just wonder if so much new shopping center at Phnom Penh are really necessary today ?
I hope so.


----------



## KDean

Happy to see Phnom Penh being developed.Government plan to build two more skybribges in Phnom Penh, 1 at Steng Meanchey and onemore at Pet Loksong stopsign.:banana::banana:


----------



## kvaaa

*Japan To Grant Over US$31 million to Cambodia*


Phnom Penh, March 16, 2010 AKP --

The Japanese Government will provide up to the amount of ¥2,859,000,000, approximately US$31,800,000, in grant for the implementation of four development projects in Cambodia. 

The Exchange of Notes on the extension of the grant aid will be signed here on Mar. 18 by Deputy Prime Minister H.E. Hor Namhong, Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, and Japanese Ambassador to Cambodia H.E. Masafumi Kuroki, said a press release of the Cambodian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation on Monday.

According to the press release, of the total amount, ¥239 million will be used for the Construction of Neak Loeung Bridge (detailed design), ¥720 million for the Introduction of Clean Energy by Solar Electricity Generation System, ¥1,000 million for the Improvement of Capabilities to Cope with Natural Disasters Caused by Climate Change, and the rest (¥900 million) for the Forest Preservation Programme. 
Samdech Akka Moha Sena Padei Techo Hun Sen, Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Cambodia will preside over the signing ceremony, it added. --AKP


This means the longest and highest bridge in Cambodia, Neak Loeung Bridge, will be built somedays.


----------



## KDean

Here grand Phnom Penh website.http://www.grandphnompenh.com/


----------



## skyscraper100

Chadster93 said:


> Wow really? Yeah, I have visited your thread in the 3D designs section many times before but haven't done so recently. Didn't see the Air Temple design before but now that I view the thread, I see it. I like your work, especially how you present your designs, look professionally done.:cheers:
> 
> As for some of my designs, I have been working on some Khmer influenced modern buildings but haven't had the time to finish them.
> 
> Been 3D modeling some of Phnom Penh's current projects (some examples on current avatar...lol) but I have gave up in most of the models because they are just too time consuming.
> 
> I'll post up a thread later in the 3D section when I get more practice using the rendering software that I am currently using, that is, V-Ray and photoshop-like software.


thanks so much,
that modern style khmer sounds interesting, lookin forward to see some of your works on 3d designs
good luck


----------



## YSovann

KDean said:


> Happy to see Phnom Penh being developed.Government plan to build two more skybribges in Phnom Penh, 1 at Steng Meanchey and onemore at Pet Loksong stopsign.:banana::banana:


Wow:banana: I want to hear this news!!
Does government plan to build the walking bridges???
Because the taffic looks very dangerous.:cheers:


----------



## KDean

JETRO(Japanese External Trade Organisation) opens its office in Phnom Penh,so more Japanese investors are coming to invest in Cambodia.::banana::banana:


----------



## KDean

tell me how to delete one of my own messages.thank.


----------



## KDean

Just in few more years Cambodia will change completely..
Check here.http://www.vimeanseila.com.kh/CastleRock.html


----------



## Rudravarman




----------



## sonyan

$35m Canadia project 
Thursday, 18 March 2010 15:00 Soeun Say 

A US$35 million housing project next to Phnom Penh International Airport will be completed by early 2011 and is nearly full, despite the economic downturn, a Canadia Bank official said Wednesday. Construction of Airway Complex City, financed by the bank, began in early 2009 and sits on 6.5 hectares of land in Dangkor District’s Chom Chao Commune, said Sok Sambath, a project manager at Canadia Bank. The complex includes 192 flats, 65 three-story connected houses and 32 luxury villas directly across the road from the airport. “We have already sold about 90 percent, and most of my clients are Cambodian businesspersons,” said Sok Sambath, who is in charge of commercial housing and construction. Prices range from $90,000 for the least expensive flats to $300,000 for the most pricey villas, and the bank has established payment schedules between seven and 10 years. 

Phnom Penh Post


----------



## Suntharak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdolcQX-IRc
Part of the video below shows you the construction of Golden 42, Sky Bridge, a distant video shoot of Star River from Monivong Bridge.


----------



## thekh

I saw a video that has camko city and a cable bridge( i think it's in Koh Pich) looks pretty cool.


----------



## camtv03

Can anyone post a new photos GT42 or PP tower or decastle? thanks in advance


----------



## Chadster93

GT 42: March 18


----------



## Chadster93

thekh said:


> I saw a video that has camko city and a cable bridge( i think it's in Koh Pich) looks pretty cool.


Yes, you are right. That bridge connects Koh Pich to mainland Phnom Penh. Looks nice but too bad it's only a pedestrian walking bridge.


----------



## yangkhm

KDean said:


> Please, keep sharing the information you know, Thanks.OMG more skybridge plans in Phnom Penh:banana::banana:


:banana::banana: good new for Cambodian...........i hope all sky bridges will improve soon..............:banana::banana:


----------



## Rudravarman

So far the only reliable group is OCIC and Canadian Bank! The rest just suck ballz!!


----------



## YSovann

Rudravarman said:


> So far the only reliable group is OCIC and Canadian Bank! The rest just suck ballz!!


I think so!!!!!!! the rest seems sleeping?????????????????


----------



## KlaKhmer

Rudravarman said:


> So far the only reliable group is OCIC and Canadian Bank! The rest just suck ballz!!





YSovann said:


> I think so!!!!!!! the rest seems sleeping?????????????????


I agree too. Companies like OCIC, Canadian Bank, Decastle are very reliable. The others seems to progress only according to the results of the economy and market property. The consequence is Master plan is delayed.


----------



## preppy

Very nice.


----------



## Rudravarman

Customers want to see progress when you want them to buy stuff! You can't expect customers to buy stuff when your not doing anything! It's the real world! Sometimes when the economy is bad you have to take a risk! It's called doing business! You don't want to wait until the customers get unsatisfy and then they don't want to buy it no more because they see other stuff being built so they go for that one! These developers are just waiting for the economy to get better which will take another 2-3 more years and why not start building now and by the time it's finish you will definitely see more customers buying units!


----------



## KDean

Think about Phnom Penh five years ago,there were one or two buildings that were taller than ten floors but right now there are 190 buildings that are higher than 10 floors and 9 are about 20 floors. :banana::banana:


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Wow, how did you know that manys? That's great news!


----------



## SeeMacau

KDean said:


> Think about Phnom Penh five years ago,there were one or two buildings that were taller than ten floors but right now there are 190 buildings that are higher than 10 floors and 9 are about 20 floors. :banana::banana:


I dont think there are 190 buildings in Phnom Penh higher than 10 floor ..

20 floors ?? only Canadia Bank Tower is completed


----------



## KlaKhmer

SeeMacau said:


> I dont think there are 190 buildings in Phnom Penh higher than 10 floor ..
> 
> 20 floors ?? only Canadia Bank Tower is completed


Some Decastle are finished > 10,15 storeys (maybe 20 for DC Diamond?) :banana:


----------



## kvaaa

Cambodia to let foreigners own property 
Cambodians take a ferry across the Tonle Sap River for work in Phnom Penh. — Reuters pic
PHNOM PENH, March 25 — Cambodia’s Parliament is to debate a law next month that would allow foreigners to own property directly, one of the aims being to attract more investors to the Southeast Asian country.

Until now, foreigners wanting to buy property have had to do it through a Cambodian representative.

“This is a really good thing, because all these modern apartments, the Cambodians don’t have money to buy them,” said Nun Pheany, spokeswoman for the Land Management Ministry. “For condominiums, this is an encouragement to investors.”

Neighbouring countries including Vietnam had passed similar laws, so it was time Cambodia did, she said. “We want to have contact with big investors, to make them feel warm in Cambodia.”

The National Assembly will begin debating the legislation on April 1. It would allow foreigners to own apartments above the ground floor in buildings 30km from the country’s borders. Foreigners will only be able to buy a maximum 49 per cent of any building.

“This law has been sought by the private sector. We’ve wanted it for quite some time,” said Sung Bonna, chief executive of Bonna Realty Group and president of the National Valuers Association.

“This will encourage foreigners, investors to help the recovery. The real estate and construction sectors have been weak,” Sung Bonna said.

Heng Sakara, a manager at All Plan International, developer of the US$55 million (RM187 million) River Palace 31 in Phnom Penh, said the law could attract huge numbers of foreigners to the country.

“Diplomats and investors, most of them want to buy units, apartments for their personal property. Cambodians couldn’t afford to buy all of them,” Heng Sakara said, adding it was good news for his 31-storey project, suspended due to the economic slump.

Cambodia’s economy enjoyed several years of double-digit growth before tourism and the garment sector took a hit from the global economic crisis. The economy probably shrank in 2009.

Sung Bonna said Cambodia’s real estate and construction sectors were hit hard in 2008 and 2009 and forecast that this year would be only a little better.

Output in the construction sector slumped 42 per cent in 2009 to US$1.7 billion, ministry spokeswoman Nun Pheany said. She did not yet have data for 2010. — Reuters


----------



## NICALO

Cambodia even become more attractive if this law passed out !


----------



## yangkhm

It is the good law, many countries they do that. A lots of Cambodians still poor and living in condominium is still not popular for Cambodians.
But don't worry, When the grown of populations in Phnom Penh and million of jobs available for Cambodians, the demand of living places will cause to have more houses, apartments and condominiums in Phnom Penh. 
The problems is how to help Cambodians people have more living condition (money) or become rich to buy that houses, apartments or condominiums.


----------



## yangkhm

When Cambodia has enough and cheap price of electricity in 3 or 5 years in the future (they are about 20 hydro-electricity dams are under construction and planning), enough transportation highways and efficiency investment laws and good political environment, Cambodia will get more interesting from foreign investors.


----------



## yangkhm

I hope the stock market will establish in this year. because the government have planned to open stock market last year but because of world economic crisis cause the delay of opening it till this year. 
when the stock market going to open, it will attract more foreign investors. It will help to have good investments environment in Cambodia and Phnom Penh will gets more investment attracting to invest in high office building towers and condominiums.


----------



## Rudravarman

They need to fucken Hurry up and build more skyscrapers! This is ridiculous.


----------



## AsianDragons

Why don't the government allow a 100% ownership of buildings not the land under it, all over country, wouldn't that be more attractive to investors


----------



## KoolKool

No no, build skycraper is not important at all! Build road system, improve enviroment,life quality in PP are very important than build skycraper


----------



## pung10

Chadster93 said:


> GT 42: March 18


Here is a pic taken on 6th July 2009!










So, roughly 12 floors in 8 months! 1.5 floor per month. The original completion date is May 2011.


----------



## KlaKhmer

pung10 said:


> So, roughly 12 floors in 8 months! 1.5 floor per month. The original completion date is May 2011.


Cool ! I see 13 flloors (roughly). So, the building progress 1.625 floors by month(=13/8) !! Good news ! :cheer:.
Then 42-13 = 29 floors sould be built in the future. 29/1.625 = 17,84615384615384615... months are needed.
So since 18th March 2010, + 17,84 months, the building will finish about mid september 2011. Good ! 
They must put windows (42 floors). I don't know how much time it takes ! But one is needed. 
So it could be finished in november 2011. If builders make effort, it will finish at the october.
So it's a good news !


----------



## Rudravarman

If I see AH SUN WAH Build their tower am gonna go burn it down! AH SUN WAH AH SWAAAAA!! Don't ever let Chinese people do business with our country! I hate AH CHEN! I will kill them all when I see them :bash::bash:


----------



## MBRkhmer

Yes I think so and I should call (AH SWAA CHASS) too,
but I'm not hate all the chiness companies some only.
And I wonder how come our government late this kind of company show their project and build nothing, why give them chance so long!?
Specially These Sun Wah IFC, phnom penh pearl, all these companies had show their project since no world economic crisis yet and keep doing nothing unroll nowaday...! 
Thanks!


----------



## khmer_angkor

i think there are two more flood undernearth the 13 you see it a basement flood


----------



## yangkhm

Rudravarman said:


> If I see AH SUN WAH Build their tower am gonna go burn it down! AH SUN WAH AH SWAAAAA!! Don't ever let Chinese people do business with our country! I hate AH CHEN! I will kill them all when I see them :bash::bash:


:cheers: calm down friend, they will die by them self. :cheers:


----------



## khmer_angkor

Rudravarman said:


> If I see AH SUN WAH Build their tower am gonna go burn it down! AH SUN WAH AH SWAAAAA!! Don't ever let Chinese people do business with our country! I hate AH CHEN! I will kill them all when I see them :bash::bash:


that is just your opinion toward them but not all of us


----------



## khmer_angkor

i apologize but some of us need to stop talking out of your ass cause it make the rest of cambodian smells like shit


----------



## KDean

Rudravarman said:


> If I see AH SUN WAH Build their tower am gonna go burn it down! AH SUN WAH AH SWAAAAA!! Don't ever let Chinese people do business with our country! I hate AH CHEN! I will kill them all when I see them :bash::bash:


I know that you are not really Cambodian, you just try to do your best not to let Chinese companies invest in Cambodia.Do not pretend that you are Cambodian, you are just the provoker.
I do believe that some companies will start their projects soon. BE PATIENT!!!!!
This is the old project.http://www.hiltonparkvilla.com/?linkld=masterplan:banana::banana:


----------



## kvaaa

There is one person in this forum who needs to pay a visit to the mental hospital.
You know who you are!!!


----------



## Rudravarman

To AH Kvaaa and AH Kdean you two like to suck each other's dick! One suck on ah Youn and one AH Chen! AH kwack Hun Sen is no different from you guyz! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## khmer_angkor

Rudravarman said:


> To AH Kvaaa and AH Kdean you two like to suck each other's dick! One suck on ah Youn and one AH Chen! AH kwack Hun Sen is no different from you guyz! :cheers::cheers:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18G_3R-ahqw


----------



## Rachna

Dear all friends here in PHNOM PENH(Projects & Construction)!
Be enjoy with the topic !
How can you guy develop our country Cambodia or Khmer nation? if you became a leader. It's another topic. Don't hate your own nation! If you do, it's like u hate urself. Be words of improvement!. Be united ! People can have different ways of thinking, deciding and accepting! But we have the same direction. Is hoping that our country is a very nice place for Khmer nation.
I would say sorry, if i hurt ur feeling from my words.
However, we as the Khmer Nation. we used to be one of the Empire Nation (Khmer Empire) that the world accepted. Be proud ! and Every body hand in hand together try to do our best in helping our own country. That
s needs lots of secrify otherwise it will not happen.


----------



## KoolKool

fly2345 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> PHNOM PENH is very beautiful!
> 
> 
> But do not like Hanoi for me. . .


You are Vietnamese member,just like me!:lol:


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi friends, late me show you all about Ha noi,
most of the road are too small and house some short some tall and look something like no standard at all, you know most of the house in phnom penh at least 4m infront but in Hanoi some just about 2m only but their make it untill 5 floors or higher..! same like bambo tree.
But about satellite city yes..., phnom penh still far behind Hanoi and I can't count high building in Hanoi specially near BIG C super market. but Sai gon more deverloping than Ha noi too.
My opinion phnom penh will be better than Hanoi in the near future, because our old town design is very standard already since (Sang Kom Reas Niyum) and we just waiting for world economic become better than the satellite city will grow again. 
some time i'm in Hanoi, Sai gon, Bangkok, or Singapore..but now staying near VN & China border. sorry for without post up pictures but you all can find it if you want. thanks!


----------



## KoolKool

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi friends, late me show you all about Ha noi,
> most of the road are too small and house some short some tall and look something like no standard at all, you know most of the house in phnom penh at least 4m infront but in Hanoi some just about 2m only but their make it untill 5 floors or higher..! same like bambo tree.
> But about satellite city yes..., phnom penh still far behind Hanoi and I can't count high building in Hanoi specially near BIG C super market. but Sai gon more deverloping than Ha noi too.
> My opinion phnom penh will be better than Hanoi in the near future, because our old town design is very standard already since (Sang Kom Reas Niyum) and we just waiting for world economic become better than the satellite city will grow again.
> some time i'm in Hanoi, Sai gon, Bangkok, or Singapore..but now staying near VN & China border. sorry for without post up pictures but you all can find it if you want. thanks!


That is all you review about Ha Noi. oh, Do you think your review is totally right?!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Somemore Hanoi is a very clean city no dursty like phnom penh in one day early morning I saw a big truck doing vacum to take all the durst on the road, this is what is that our (Cintree) should follow. What I say just depend what I saw but if something mistaken I'm sorry our VN member here .

Back to our Cambodia you know Cintree is a company make a cake without flour because this company always use human power no any modern things to clean the road and always complain that people not help to clean or support.!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Somemore Hanoi is a very clean city no dursty like phnom penh in one day early morning I saw a big truck doing vacum to take all the durst on the road, this is what is that our (Cintree) should follow. What I say just depend what I saw but if something mistaken I'm sorry our VN member here .

Back to our Cambodia you know Cintree is a company make a cake without flour because this company always use human power no any modern things to clean the road and always complain that people not help to clean or support.!


----------



## yangkhm

haha...some of this forum's friends are making funny here............haha


----------



## Rudravarman

AH Hun Kawack doesn't see the dust in Phnom Penh! AH YOUN one eye tmil!!!


----------



## mspolis

Rudravarman said:


> They need to fucken Hurry up and build more skyscrapers! This is ridiculous.


What's the rush of having too many skyscrapers if the city isn't yet ready infrastructurally? Who are those skyscrapers for if the demands aren't there yet? Be patient, the Great King Rudravarman of Providence! Development doesn't happen in one day.


----------



## mspolis

Rudravarman said:


> AH Hun Kawack doesn't see the dust in Phnom Penh! AH YOUN one eye tmil!!!


Please refrain from using bad words and calling people names in here if you would like other people to respect you. You will only show people what a stinky asshole you are if you don't.

Cambodians are civilized. So, please be so if you want to make your country and people proud.


----------



## Rudravarman

kvaaa said:


> Dude,
> 
> Stop smoking whatever you are smoking!!
> Wake up and smile the coffee!! This is not 2000 years ago.
> You can not live in the past. We can not change the past.
> Lets move on to what is ahead for all of us.
> STOP SMOKING, OKAY!!!


^^^ Oh mannn!! You can't be that stupid! I'm using this as our achievements of the past and how WE Invented mega-cities and that building Skyscrapers and sophisticated infrastructures such as roads, canals, reservoirs, bridges etc ain't new to us! They were boasting about their skyscrapers and skybridges comparing it to our city and it didn't impress me because we already achieve that wayyy before they even came to South East Asia! Where were the Viets when we were thriving as the world's Greatest Civilization ( they weren't even in South East Asia)! I used this to back up my claim because Viet member was looking down on our country saying that we make south east Asia look bad when I said that you guys were never south east Asian in the beginning! WHY ARE YOU ATTACKING ME! Why should we look up to others when we can look up to our Great Ancestors who invented and made the biggest Metropolis in the world! We should built our city plan like Angkor! Did you see the Dubai skyscraper that was built on an island! They use Angkor as a model to build that! We can learn from our ancestors past from their mistakes and move on! Don't take my comments seriously when I was just joking around! Stop having people's back when you can't even handle yourself!


----------



## Rudravarman

It's funny how when people want to bash Cambodians all they talk about is the Khmer Rouge, genocide etc! But when it comes to talking about Angkor and the rest of our glorious history they stay SHUT! To that one Youn member! Don't say we make South East Asia look bad when you guys just came here for only 300 years! We were the FIRST TO EMERGE AS THE GREATEST CIVILIZATION in South East Asia! Every civilization rise and fall and that's how we learn from our past! TO AH KVAA! We repeat history that's why I posted that to show your dumbazz what we need to learn from the past and move on to the future!


----------



## going-higher

I thought this thread talk about Cambodia project and construction now it involve politics thanks to Khmer nationalist like Rudravarman  hey Rudravarman i recommend you to this site http://www.asiafinest.com/forum/ i hope it help you release your anger or maybe you already have an acc there lol


----------



## kvaaa

KoolKool said:


> That is all you review about Ha Noi. oh, Do you think your review is totally right?!


Vietnam is like China. With one blink of any eye, things change completely.
If someone has not visited Vietnam within a year and thinking things are not much different when visit a year later, he/she will be surprised big time. Within five to ten years, Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City will be like Bangkok or maybe even better. Oh, by the way, I think Da Nang will be the next Asian Rivera.


----------



## Rudravarman

going-higher said:


> I thought this thread talk about Cambodia project and construction now it involve politics thanks to Khmer nationalist like Rudravarman  hey Rudravarman i recommend you to this site http://www.asiafinest.com/forum/ i hope it help you release your anger or maybe you already have an acc there lol


^^ hahhahaha.. No thankx maybe you should let your viet friends join that site since they can't handle criticism lolz)!


----------



## AsianDragons

http://www.asiafinest.com/forum/

Go to Asia's finest for bitch fighting babies, racism and I think i'm better than others , stick to the topic Projects


----------



## AsianDragons

Are there any new developments in cambodia


----------



## KDean

AsianDragons said:


> Are there any new developments in cambodia


 :banana::banana: I heard that our government plans to put black top on the red gravel roads, so it is the good news of development in Cambodia because more new roads will be good. You know there are no dirt roads in Phnom Penh now compare to few years ago!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Chadster93

kvaaa said:


> Some of us will appreciate seeing pictures of Vietnamese cities. Seeing what is happening in Vietnam will motivate some of us to look up to Vietnam and hopefully use Vietnamese development as the model to follow.


OMG, this got to be the most stupid comment on here. This coming from a (Cambodian???) member that last year told me not to post projects that were set to be completed on Koh Pich. He said that those images that I posted were only concepts and that I shouldn't post them on this thread yet he wants people to post images of Vietnamese cities???/:nuts: That is so freakin' reeeeeetttttaaaaarrrrreeeddddd!!!! If you want to see images of Vietnam then go visit the Vietnamese forum.


----------



## sopheaktr

*yes, but most of them are SHIT,
they were brainwashed by the west
they dont know the how the locals feel
they just want to transform not to do
they just blame and blame and blame 
as a result most of them die there!*




> i think cambodia has more population than that...
> especially because TONS live out of country.
> for example japan, US, australia, Germany, Switz, England, France
> ETC.


----------



## AsianDragons

sopheaktr said:


> *yes, but most of them are SHIT,
> they were brainwashed by the west
> they dont know the how the locals feel
> they just want to transform not to do
> they just blame and blame and blame
> as a result most of them die there!*


What? it's the other ways around, I'm an Australian born khmer, I tell khmer people who come to australia the truth and yet some are just ignorant. Please don't be ignorant because you seem to be an intelligent person. People know whats right and whats wrong, they don't need be told. Mine you I speak khmer more fluent than any other khmer born in Cambodia, I even pick on khmer borns who can't speak the language with flair. Most of them think like you, but they tend to be very lazy and thats true, not to say that they are my friends. I too blame khmers and all the time, then I tell them lets do something about it.


----------



## AsianDragons

If you guy care about the people, can you sponsor the organiztion called Poverty Aid for Cambodia, run by my khmer language teacher in Australia. 100% of donations go to building wells and providing for the needy. Those guys are still nonetheless Cambodian nationals please assist them


----------



## Rachna

*Be understandable!*

Is there a thread talking about Vietnam: Projects & Construction? :nuts: 
The topic here is PHNOM PENH : Projects & Construction.
I hope some of our neighbor friends can post their topic on the right thread.

Phnom Penh not Hanio or Huchimegch !


----------



## going-higher

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ hahhahaha.. No thankx maybe you should let your viet friends join that site since they can't handle criticism lolz)!


We are human not robot. We have feeling 2


----------



## AsianDragons

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ hahhahaha.. No thankx maybe you should let your viet friends join that site since they can't handle criticism lolz)!


Who CAN?


----------



## India101

Sorry for being of topic but thought that most Cambodian forumers would be here -

*VOTE FOR CAMBODIAN FORUM*

btw, great projects.


----------



## cris7

Your country is beautiful.I want to travel in the future. I think everybody should respect every country, culture, language...


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi, all friends here!
I'm not a Hun Sen supporter but I realize that Hun Sen now he walking on the right direction, you know some country their deverloping from the city to countryside but Hun sen now he deverloping from countryside to the city, so even phnom penh grow a lot high building for some rich peoples or foriengner to buy it but the farmer still very poor that's good for Cambodia??
Some country their farmer grow rice 2years= 7times but cambodia farmer grow rice just 1 year= 1time or some area got inought water they do it 2times.
And some country their farmer working like machine but still poor! So if Hun sen keep doing more raod or water system to the countryside sure our farmer will be better or become rich!
This is what I should compare ! Why Cambodia can't move faster if 85% of Cambodian are farmer???? And they become rich???

Cambodia farm land is more than peoples!!!!!!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi kvaa, my friend you very support Hun Sen do you know what's he doing???? Why I can't compare phnom penh or Cambodia to other country???


----------



## YSovann

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi kvaa, my friend you very support Hun Sen do you know what's he doing???? Why I can't compare phnom penh or Cambodia to other country???


Yes, i agree but i don't want every body compare Phnom penh with another Cityhno:hno: Why don't they compare Hanio with Hong Kong or Singapore :nuts::nuts: I mean that Hanio was running 1000 steps before Phnom Penh:lol::lol:

I am very happy to see our country develop event slow or fast:banana::banana:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Ten said:


> I guess any countries aside of Thailand.
> Everyone from this country hates Thailand like shit.


The sad part is : They think we care enough to hate them back.


----------



## SeeMacau

Imperfect Ending said:


> The sad part is : They think we care enough to hate them back.


I am not a Cambodian, but I like Thailand very much and once decided to move there.

It is a very attractive country and makes you feel you want to stay there forever.


----------



## India101

So 43 members. I'm sure everyone will become more active if there is a sub forum and more people might even join.



India101 said:


> Sorry for being of topic but thought that most Cambodian forumers would be here -
> 
> *VOTE FOR CAMBODIAN FORUM*
> 
> btw, great projects.


----------



## Rudravarman

Imperfect Ending said:


> The sad part is : They think we care enough to hate them back.


^^ Were hating on white tourist that comes to Cambodia and start comparing the two countries and obviously they are going to have negative things to say about Cambodia but they don't realize how much this country went through! It's dumb to compare two countries when one went through hell and the other never went through hell! I like Thailand btw!


----------



## raksmey13

I voted yes!


----------



## KlaKhmer

AsianDragons said:


> Does any know what i have to download to be able to khmer news, the fonts too small for my Win7


Have you a problem to read khmer news on a website ? 
=> you have to press on keyboard [CTRL] and [+] at the same time to zoom.

Else this is a website for khmer font : http://www.selapa.net/khmerfonts/
http://www.microsoft.com/typography/Fonts/font.aspx?FMID=1748


----------



## LuvKhm3r

KlaKhmer said:


> Have you a problem to read khmer news on a website ?
> => you have to press on keyboard [CTRL] and [+] at the same time to zoom.
> 
> Else this is a website for khmer font : http://www.selapa.net/khmerfonts/
> http://www.microsoft.com/typography/Fonts/font.aspx?FMID=1748


well, suck to be me! I can't even read or see Khmer front! Cuz I have a Mac. Does any body know how can I read Khmer fron for Mac? Thanks


----------



## thekh

AsianDragons said:


> Does any know what i have to download to be able to khmer news, the fonts too small for my Win7


You have to download Khmer Unicode, so it will make your font bigger.
Here the link:
http://www.yellowpages-cambodia.com/khmer-unicode/



LuvKhm3r said:


> well, suck to be me! I can't even read or see Khmer front! Cuz I have a Mac. Does any body know how can I read Khmer fron for Mac? Thanks


That why i dont like Mac much. You can check out this website, try to download if it works or not.
http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Khmer-OSX-Lite.shtml
or
http://nokorsoft.com/

អាចអក្សរខ្ញុំសរសេរបានទេ?


----------



## santiaguin

amazing Phnom Penh, I was there last year... the city is changing a lot... congrats


----------



## kvaaa

Cambodia is getting lots of supports from our friends and neightbors on the subject of creating our own subforum. Thanks those people very much.


----------



## India101

Only a few more votes until we have enough, I think

*VOTE FOR CAMBODIAN FORUM*


----------



## SeeMacau

India101 said:


> Only a few more votes until we have enough, I think
> 
> *VOTE FOR CAMBODIAN FORUM*


It was only 51 'Yes' yesterday and now it has 67

i wish to see at least 100 ''yes'' and I believe this can be achieve very soon !!


----------



## Rudravarman

Who's going to be a representative in Phnom Penh? I don't live there!


----------



## India101

We can also try and find pics else where on the net.



SeeMacau said:


> It was only 51 'Yes' yesterday and now it has 67
> 
> i wish to see at least 100 ''yes'' and I believe this can be achieve very soon !!


Now it's 72!


----------



## SeeMacau

India101 said:


> We can also try and find pics else where on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's 72!


It may reach 100 within 3 days :banana:


----------



## YSovann

I vote


----------



## yangkhm

I just want to know that how many people, they need to vote for create a new forum?
Seem we have many people already vote for Cambodia forum.


----------



## yangkhm

I already voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pung10

*Latest GT42 Photo*

Taken on 5th April 2010!


----------



## MBRkhmer

The road from Seim Reap Province to Sereysorphoan, the city of Banteay Meanchey, which was difficult to travel, now, is much easier because it is smoothly asphalted. The traveling and transporting to the border is also faster.

I just copy from www.everyday.com.kh

sorry for not posted photo,!


----------



## AsianDragons

SeeMacau said:


> The government should allow the foreigners to own townhouses. I can see many satellite cities located outskirt of Phnom Penh. Those developers focus on building townhouses, not apartments or luxury condo (except Camko which has a bit of both). It wont not be easy to sell it off if they dont let any foreigners to buy.


i agree


----------



## camtv03

Wondering why people posting same old photos? should posting new photos


----------



## AsianDragons

Wow, some of the names are confusing, can you please spell the official name of the places, it looks bad,

Official Names of Provinces
Pursat 
Kompong Cham/ Kampong Cham
Banteay Meanchey
Oddar Meanchey
Mondol Kiri/ Mondul Kiri
Kratie (french official, not, Kracheh)
Kompong Chhang/ Kampong Chhang
Koh Kong
Preah Sihanouk Province
Kompong Speu/ Kampong Speu
Kampot
Keb 
Pailin
Battambang
Preah Vihear
Kandal
Takeo
Prey Veng
Svay Rieng
Stung Treng
Rattanakiri
Siem Riep/ Siem Reap
Kompong Thom/ Kampong Thom


----------



## Rudravarman

Can someone post a pic of Star River! This project is dead! What the hell is going on! :bash:


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ They plan to build 8 more condo skyscraper more than 25 stories high probably next year!


That area will soon fill up with full of skyscrapers, with projects include ROSE Condo, IFC, Star River, San Wah International, Casino Expansion, Sofitel Hotel etc.


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> ^^If we count the floor of Camko city Apartment Tower is 16 floors, not 14.^^


Thanks for remaining, i will change to 16 because I first count was 14 floors on the rendering. Back then the actual buildings were not even construct yet.


----------



## KlaKhmer

SeeMacau said:


> Thanks for remaining, i will change to 16 because I first count was 14 floors on the rendering. Back then the actual buildings were not even construct yet.


:nuts:
According to the photos, I see 15 floors. Why 16 ?


----------



## SeeMacau

KlaKhmer said:


> :nuts:
> According to the photos, I see 15 floors. Why 16 ?


Depends on how you count the floors, if you count the first floor as 2nd floor, then you will get 15 floors. 

To be more accurate, I will change the number of floors from 16 to 15.


----------



## MBRkhmer

SeeMacau said:


> Depends on how you count the floors, if you count the first floor as 2nd floor, then you will get 15 floors.
> 
> To be more accurate, I will change the number of floors from 16 to 15.


Cambodia, ground floor count as 0 floor.
Vietnam, ground floor count as 1th floor.
This is just some difference but better we all should count follow our country way and it will become one standard for all of us here.

And about IFC52, Sun War and some project in that area still (sleeping) but if all of that wake up!!! Yes that area will full of high condos...and it's will become the real (River Stat).:cheers: thanks!


----------



## yangkhm

MBRkhmer said:


> Cambodia, ground floor count as 0 floor.
> Vietnam, ground floor count as 1th floor.
> This is just some difference but better we all should count follow our country way and it will become one standard for all of us here.
> 
> And about IFC52, Sun War and some project in that area still (sleeping) but if all of that wake up!!! Yes that area will full of high condos...and it's will become the real (River Stat).:cheers: thanks!


So what about the International Count???????????????


----------



## AsianDragons

Those developers should finish one building before moving to another, it is against common sense. Thats why they are going so slow and blaming the financial crisis because once they finish a building they get $$$ then they can continue to build more buildings


----------



## kvaaa

It does not matter what country you live in, ground floor is floor number one (1st floor).
Floor number two is second floor and so on. There is no such thing as zero floor!!


----------



## YSovann

Please find the SEZ at bavet

www.taisengsez.com/home.php


----------



## YSovann

Please find the SEZ at bavet

www.manhattansez.com


----------



## MBRkhmer

kvaaa said:


> It does not matter what country you live in, ground floor is floor number one (1st floor).
> Floor number two is second floor and so on. There is no such thing as zero floor!!


Are you sure ?? now where are you living ??:nuts:



If in Cambodia please ask around.:gossip:


----------



## MBRkhmer

yangkhm said:


> So what about the International Count???????????????


Hi, I'm not sure about the international count, but here we are talking about Cambodia so we should follow our country.

Do you heard E0, E1, E2......that Cambodian speak in France :banana:?


----------



## AsianDragons

kvaaa said:


> It does not matter what country you live in, ground floor is floor number one (1st floor).
> Floor number two is second floor and so on. There is no such thing as zero floor!!


Well if I'm not mistaken ground floor is ground floor and the next one up is 1st in AUSTRALIA, unless shopping centres like Westfields and Centro are just odd.


----------



## AsianDragons

YSovann said:


> Please find the SEZ at bavet
> 
> www.taisengsez.com/home.php


Please Translate and find the pics, I dont understand Chinese


----------



## NICALO

Rachna said:


> Ahh G42 is reaching the 20th floors already! That's nice! However, i'm going to visit Siem Reap and Phnom Penh during my second semester break, start from 10 to 12 in Siem Reap and from 12 to ? in Phnom Penh, i will take as many photos as i can with my new camera " Panasonic DMC-ZS3 ". :nuts:


YAY !! Half way to go ...Cambodia will see how its twin towers look like ...:cheers:


----------



## kvaaa

One story, one floor. Two stories, two floors.......


----------



## sonyan

kvaaa said:


> It does not matter what country you live in, ground floor is floor number one (1st floor).
> Floor number two is second floor and so on. There is no such thing as zero floor!!


I'm with you. Zero floor doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

sonyan said:


> I'm with you. Zero floor doesn't make sense to me.


There are no zero floor, but ground floor. I used to lived in the 3rd floors in Cambodia! Now if you really count the floor it is the 4th floor, but Cambodia don't count the the ground floor as 1st floor! But the the 2nd floor they count it the 1st floor! Thanks


----------



## LuvKhm3r

(Source: CDC)


1. Koh Kong SEZ*** 
1) Company Name Koh Kong International Resort Club
2) Location Neang Kok Village, Pakkhlong Commune, Mundul Seyma Destrict, Koh Kong Province
3) Land area 336 Ha
4) Capital N.A*** 
5) Company owner Okhna Ly Yong Phat
6) License from CDC: LetterNo.3399/02 dated 26 November 2002
7) Sub-Decree: Not yet

2. Suoy Chheng SEZ 
*** 
1) Company NameSuoy Chheng Investment Co., Ltd.
2) Location: Neang Kok Village, Pakkhlong Commune, Mundul Seyma Destrict, Koh Kong Province
3) Land Area 100Ha
4) Capital 14 Million
5) Company owner Mrs. Kao Suoy Chheng*** 
6) License from CDC Letter no. 3391/02 dated 26 November 2002
7) Sub-decree Not yet

3- Sihanoukville SEZ*** 
1) Company Name: Cambodia International Investment Development Group Co., Ltd.
2) Location Stung Hav District, Sihanoukville City
3) Land area 178 Ha
4) Capital US$100 Millions
5) Company Owner Oknha Lav Meng Khin
6) License from CDC No. 1966/98 dated 04 September1998
7) Sub-Decree No. 113 dated 25 October 2006

4. Sihanoukville port SEZ 
1) Company Name: ** Sihanoukville Authonomous Port *** **** 
2) Location*** Sihanoukville *** **** 
3) Land Area*** 70 Ha *** **** 
4) Capital*** N/A*** **** 
5) Company owner*** Sihanoukville Port /ODA Loan from Japan *** **** 
6) License from CDC*** In the process *** **** 
7) Sub-decree*** Not yet 

5. S.N.C SEZ
1) Company Name: SNC Lavilin (Cambodia) Holding Limited
2) Location Sangkat Bet Trang, Khan Prey Nob , Sihanoukville* 
3) Land area 150 Ha
4) Capital US$14 Million
5) Company owner Oknha Kong Triv
6) License from CDC Letter No. 3388/02 November 26, 2002
7) Sub-Decree Not yet

6. Stung Hao SEZ
1) Company Name: Attwood Investment Group Co., Ltd
2) Location: Sangkat O Tres, Stung Hav District, Sihanoukville
3) Land area 192 Ha.
4) Capital US$14 Millions
5) Company owner Ms. Lim Chhiv Ho
6) License from CDC Letter No. 544/05 dated February 18, 2005
7) Sub-Decree No. 50 dated March 25, 2005

7. N.L.C SEZ
1) Company Name: N.L.C. Import Export Co., Ltd.*** 
2) Location Phum Prey Phdao abd Phum Thlok, Khum Chrok Mtes, Srok Svay Teab, Sray Rieng Province
3) Land area 105 Ha.
4) Capital US$13 Million
5) Company owner Ms. Leang Vouch Chheng
6) License from CDC Letter No. 2403/05 dated 15 July 2005
7) Sub-Decree Not yet

8. Manhattan SEZ
1) Company Name Manhattan International Co., Ltd.
2) Location Bavet Commune, Chantrea District, Sray Rieng Province
3) Land area 157 Ha.
4) Capital UD$15 Million
5) Company owner Mr. Clement Yang (Taiwan)
6) License from CDC Letter No. 2942/05 dated 28 August 2005
7) Sub-Decree No.135 dated 29 November 2006
8) Project Implementation
1) The company already built infrastructure, connecting power grid from Viet Nam and Fencing of the first phase of 70 Ha.
2) To date, there are three investment companies in this SEZ:
-* Best Way Industry Co., Ltd.(Taiwan): Bicycle production with 350 workers with a plan to increase to 1,000 workers
-* S.Y.G. Steel International Co., Ltd. (Taiwan): Screw production with 108 workers
-* Kingmaker, shoes factory is under construction.

9- Tai Seng Bavet SEZ
1) Company Name Tai Seng Bavet SEZ
2) Location Bavet District, Svay Rieng Province
3) Land area 99 Ha
4) Capital US$ 37 Million
5) Company Owner Mr. Ly Hong Shin
6) License from CDC in the process
7) Sub-Decree Not yet

10. Chhay Chhay* O’Neang SEZ

1) Company Name Chhay Chhay Investment Ltd
2) Location Poipet Commune and Nimit Commune,*** O’ Chhrov District, Banteay Meanchey Province
3) Land area 467Ha.
4) Capital US$15 Million
5) Company owner Oknha Oum Chhay
6) License from CDC Letter No. 3412/05 dated 07 October 2005
7) Sub-Decree No. 57 dated 01 June 2006

11. Doung Chhiv Phnom Den SEZ

1) Company Name Doung Chhiv Special Economic Zone Ltd.
2) Location Kiri Vong District, Takeo Province
3) Land area 79 Ha.
4) Capital US$28 Million
5) Company owner Oknha Doung Chhiv
6) License from CDC No.268SarChorNor dated 20 February 2006
7) Sub-Decree No.140 dated 08 December 2006

12. Phnom Penh SEZ

1) Company Name Phnom Penh SEZ Co., Ltd.
2) Location Khan Dangkao, Phnom Penh and Ang Snuol District, Kandal Province
3) Land area 350 Ha.
4) Capital US$68 Million
5) Company owner Ms. Lim Chhiv Ho
6) License from CDC No.268SarChorNor dated 20 February 2006
7) Sub-Decree No. 33 dated 19 April 2006

13- Kampot SEZ

1) Company Name Kampot SEZ Co., Ltd.
2) Location Koh Toch commune, Kampot district, Kampot Province
3) Land area 145 Ha.
4) Capital US$15 Million
5) Company owner Oknha Vinh Huor
6) License from CDC No. 1947/06 dated 23 May 2006
7) Sub-Decree Not yet

14- Oknha Mong SEZ

1) Company Name Oknha Mong Port Co.,Ltd
2) Location Srea Ambel District, Koh Kong Province
3) Land area 100 Ha
4) Capital US$ 40.107.080
5) Company Owner Oknha Mong Rithy
6) License from CDC In the process
7) Sub-Decree*** Not yet
* **** *** 
15- Goal Fame Pak Shun SEZ

1) Company Name Goldfame Pak shun SEZ Co.,Ltd
2) Location Sa Ang District, Kandal Province
3) Land area 80 Ha
4) Capital US$ 34.462.510
5) Company Owner Mr. Chan Ji Kvong
6) License from CDC In the process
7) Sub-Decree Not yet

http://www.business-in-asia.com/cambodia/industrial_parks.html


----------



## cullen

emmm....i'm planning going to phnom penh and siem reap...anybody living in either both city...?


----------



## kvaaa

Has anyone been to Bokor lately? I want to know what Sok Kong has done there so far.


----------



## KlaKhmer

sonyan said:


> I'm with you. Zero floor doesn't make sense to me.


What's confusion !!!!! This is very important for Cambodia and investors !!!

The sense is different according to countries.
For example, a three-storey building :
- in Britain, France... has a ground floor, a first floor and a second floor.
- in US, China ... has first, second and third floors.

We talk about storey/story (brit/us) when we see the building from outside. And floor when we are inside.

But this is horrible !!!! I'm confused :bash::nuts:. 
Remember PhnomPenhPost say on its article :http://www.phnompenhpost.com/index....onal-news/law-on-foreign-property-passed.html


> "Analysts say the new law – which allows foreigners to own property so long as it is not on the ground floor of a building, even as owning land outright remains prohibited – is significant for a number of reasons, and expressed optimism that it will provide a boost to the sector after a difficult 18-month slide."


Another article say :
http://phuketwan.com/tourism/mediawatch-cambodia-seek-property-buyers-12319/


> Cambodia's draft law would allow non-nationals to fully own residential apartments on the first floor and above for the first time.


PhnomPenhPost use "ground floor", so it is clear.
But the other website use first floor. So, if first floor = Ground Floor, what a big mistake they made.

A British and us readers / writers didn't understand 1rst floor with the same sense.:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## KlaKhmer

LuvKhm3r said:


> There are no zero floor, but ground floor. I used to lived in the 3rd floors in Cambodia! Now if you really count the floor it is the 4th floor, but Cambodia don't count the the ground floor as 1st floor! But the the 2nd floor they count it the 1st floor! Thanks


Who talked about zero floor ? :lol: it doesn't exist !!!!
But I use ground floor !


----------



## Bie1

edit


----------



## LuvKhm3r

KlaKhmer said:


> Who talked about zero floor ? :lol: it doesn't exist !!!!
> But I use ground floor !


Who said that you used zero floor! I just say what I see!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Does anybody have any update on Cambodia? Please share! I want to know how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi, friends here!

It's doesn't metter how you all count the floors but what I should say is our country never use to count ground floor as 1th floor.

I'm very sure about this and peoples there still speak in France E0, E1, E2....!

And now my house and GT42 just take 5 minute to walk there only.


----------



## SeeMacau

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi, friends here!
> 
> It's doesn't metter how you all count the floors but what I should say is our country never use to count ground floor as 1th floor.
> 
> I'm very sure about this and peoples there still speak in France E0, E1, E2....!
> 
> And now my house and GT42 just take 5 minute to walk there only.


we live very close to each other


----------



## Rudravarman

WHY THE **** YOU GUYS ARGUING OVER HOW MANY FLOORS? WHO CARES! JUST CARE ABOUT THE PROJECT BEING BUILT NOT JUST SOME STUPID FAKE RENDERING!


----------



## kvaaa

Let me throw in my 2 cents again regarding the floor and story.
A floor is an inhabitable area of a building.
A one-story house or building has only one floor located at the ground level.
A two-story house or building has two floors, the ground (first) floor and the second floor.
Thus, one story= one floor.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Rudravarman said:


> WHY THE **** YOU GUYS ARGUING OVER HOW MANY FLOORS? WHO CARES! JUST CARE ABOUT THE PROJECT BEING BUILT NOT JUST SOME STUPID FAKE RENDERING!


We are here no arguing each other but we just talking something invold with our country. And counting the floors it's also invold with house or building that we all here talking about.

You know, the word that you are using (****) it is not suppose to used in this forum at all.

As a Cambodian we should respect each other...I don't mind because you are maybe just a kiddy.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

MBRkhmer said:


> We are here no arguing each other but we just talking something invold with our country. And counting the floors it's also invold with house or building that we all here talking about.
> 
> You know, the word that you are using (****) it is not suppose to used in this forum at all.
> 
> As a Cambodian we should respect each other...I don't mind because you are maybe just a kiddy.


I agree, no porfanity! And I don't want any problem!


----------



## KlaKhmer

Rudravarman said:


> WHY THE **** YOU GUYS ARGUING OVER HOW MANY FLOORS? WHO CARES! JUST CARE ABOUT THE PROJECT BEING BUILT NOT JUST SOME STUPID FAKE RENDERING!


I think it is important to know what means first floor in Cambodia. No ? For culture and for business.

For example, If you already give money to buy an new apartment at the first floor in a new building that is under construction. After, they give you keys and you discover your first floor is in fact ground floor for Cambodian ! Oh, You are in illegality ! So you can loose appartment or something else like that because the law is clear foreigner can't buy at ground floor.hno::bash:


----------



## YSovann

In cambodia we count ground floor, first floor or........

For the apartment the ground floor or first just for parking only.
For the flat or town house are different.


----------



## MBRkhmer

KlaKhmer said:


> I think it is important to know what means first floor in Cambodia. No ? For culture and for business.
> 
> For example, If you already give money to buy an new apartment at the first floor in a new building that is under construction. After, they give you keys and you discover your first floor is in fact ground floor for Cambodian ! Oh, You are in illegality ! So you can loose appartment or something else like that because the law is clear foreigner can't buy at ground floor.hno::bash:


Yes correct! That's why we need a forum.

If we are Cambodian but don't know even how to count the floor, 
So how difficult for foriengner ???

Difference country difference culture,
so why friends here not accepted what is cambodia standard or culture??


----------



## MBRkhmer

Or maybe difference counting between condos/apartment with flat house???

If so...!!! I have no any idea because Cambodia just got condos/apartment.

Anyways, ok at least we have find out what is...,! 
If any friends know clear about this please share information!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It goes 

L ( lobby ) then 2 > 3 > 4 etc etc

Some cultures skips "unlucky number" floors. USA skips 13 and just goes from 12 to 14. 
I think China skips 4th floor


----------



## kvaaa

KlaKhmer said:


> I think it is important to know what means first floor in Cambodia. No ? For culture and for business.
> 
> For example, If you already give money to buy an new apartment at the first floor in a new building that is under construction. After, they give you keys and you discover your first floor is in fact ground floor for Cambodian ! Oh, You are in illegality ! So you can loose appartment or something else like that because the law is clear foreigner can't buy at ground floor.hno::bash:


Very good point.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

MBRkhmer said:


> Yes correct! That's why we need a forum.
> 
> If we are Cambodian but don't know even how to count the floor,
> So how difficult for foriengner ???
> 
> Difference country difference culture,
> so why friends here not accepted what is cambodia standard or culture??


When are we going to have a forum? I can't wait to see how many people in that forum?


----------



## Rachna

*How to count the floor in Cambodia.*

We as Cambodian who live in Cambodia normally call the floor that stick to the ground is " Ground Floor ", the floor is under the ground is " Under Ground Floor ", the first floor is the floor above the ground floor, the second floor is the floor above the first floor and so on.

So we start from ground floor, first floor, second floor, and so on. Why I start with ground floor because in Cambodia there are not many building have the under ground floor, just now. I hope our friends here get it now.

Good Luck for Khmer New Year !


----------



## Rachna

I hope our friends here can share more photos, not just words


----------



## Rudravarman

Rachna said:


> I hope our friends here can share more photos, not just words



Your in Phnom Penh why can't you take pic for us! What about star river?


----------



## camtv03

Just wondering any member of this thread living in Phnom penh right now? Please identity yourself or maybe help us with any update photos of current projects...like phnom penh tower, de castle, or may other construction sites. I think we should form a small base or member in phnom penh to update any projects or photos update in pp.
What do you think of this idea?


----------



## LuvKhm3r

camtv03 said:


> Just wondering any member of this thread living in Phnom penh right now? Please identity yourself or maybe help us with any update photos of current projects...like phnom penh tower, de castle, or may other construction sites. I think we should form a small base or member in phnom penh to update any projects or photos update in pp.
> What do you think of this idea?


Great! I'm in! I just want to see how much Phnom Penh has change?


----------



## AsianDragons

Rachna are you in Cambodia, if your going to Bavet can you a pic of Titan King I heard it's hugw


----------



## SeeMacau

Sorry if the pic is a bit blurry

2 mins ago


----------



## Imperfect Ending

If it goes underground then that's B1 > B2 > B3, higher the number, the deeper it is.


----------



## Chadster93

Where was that photo of GT 42 taken at SeeMacau?


I'm kind of disappointed that the government allow this kind of building to be placed in it's current location, that is, in the center of Phnom Penh around important Khmer buildings, temples, and monuments. You can see GT 42 from nearly all spots in Phnom Penh and it's only 18 storey so far. Imagine when it's finish, GT 42 is going to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Rudravarman

When is Star River going to be build?


----------



## SeeMacau

Chadster93 said:


> Where was that photo of GT 42 taken at SeeMacau?
> 
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed that the government allow this kind of building to be placed in it's current location, that is, in the center of Phnom Penh around important Khmer buildings, temples, and monuments. You can see GT 42 from nearly all spots in Phnom Penh and it's only 18 storey so far. Imagine when it's finish, GT 42 is going to stick out like a sore thumb.


On the top floor (3rd floor) of an office building, very close to the independent monument. 

The Rose Condo is so visible if you view towards the independent monument from Norodom Boulevard. Height restriction only impose to area within 400 meters from the independent monument.


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> When is Star River going to be build?


Construction Progress Photo (2010.01.12)
http://poscostarriver.com


----------



## KlaKhmer

SeeMacau said:


> Construction Progress Photo (2010.01.12)
> http://poscostarriver.com


Thank you for the link.
I was there and there was only land under construction.

I'm suprise Rose Condominium is near Star River ? But I didn't notice building


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi, any friends staying in phnom penh??? Post some pictures please!!!


----------



## SeeMacau

KlaKhmer said:


> Thank you for the link.
> I was there and there was only land under construction.
> 
> I'm suprise Rose Condominium is near Star River ? But I didn't notice building


It is actually very close, Star River is on the left hand side of IFC and Rose Condo is on the right hand side.


----------



## RonnieR

yangkhm said:


> So what about the International Count???????????????


It is ground floor as 1.


----------



## SeeMacau

Pannasastra University

It is completed


----------



## kvaaa

thekh said:


> GT 42 located in CBD which means central business district; this is where all the big businesses locate at (CBD is the same thing as Americans call downtown). I think that the reason our govt want GT 42 to be build there. They want GT 42 to be there, so big businesses can come and build more tall buildings around those area.This is so sample; if i have to open a store, i want my store to be build where all the people want to buy my stuff. And if my business is success, I'm sure other businesses will follow me. Furthermore, This is just the begin of Phnom Penh skyscrapers. GT 42 is not a lone, i think De Castle Royal is like a few blocks away from GT 42 and Phnom Penh Tower is like 5 or 6 blocks away. This area soon will have a lot of tall buildings. :banana:


I admired your businese intuition. I am with you 100%. All the old and low-rise buildings will be torn down and replaced with similiar high-rise ones somedays when the city is fully developed.


----------



## kvaaa

June opening for mekong building 
Friday, 09 April 2010 15:00 Soeun Say 

Mekong Condominium, a US$15 million residential development in the capital’s Russey Keo District, will be completed in June, a company official said Wednesday. “We have already completed the whole 18 stories and 146 units, but only the interior design [remains],” said Chhim Chanvirak, the condominium’s project manager. Construction began on the Mekong Condo project, located about one kilometre from the Cambodian-Japanese Friendship Bridge, in 2008, and it is set to open in June. Sale price will be around $1,000 per square metre, with units for rent at an undetermined price. Once the company sells out of condos, it will develop another project later this year, Chhim Chanvirak said. Recent figures from the National Valuers Association indicate that Cambodia’s property market is still on a downward slide, but market analysts say it could improve later in 2010.


----------



## MBRkhmer

AsianDragons said:


> Chom Hean King Kook
> What that mean?
> Is that khmer?


That is in khmer word.
King kook mean a kind of animal look like frog but jumb very slow.
Jumb 1 step and relax than jumb again!!!

That is a Hun Sen's policy but better than sleeping without get up!


----------



## AsianDragons

MBRkhmer said:


> That is in khmer word.
> King kook mean a kind of animal look like frog but jumb very slow.
> Jumb 1 step and relax than jumb again!!!
> 
> That is a Hun Sen's policy but better than sleeping without get up!


sorry i cant read khmer written in english, only english and khmer in khmer
i get confused


----------



## AsianDragons

Does any one know how rich Kith Meng is? he's the one behind some of the projects o he must be very rich but how rich.


----------



## sonyan

AsianDragons said:


> Does any one know how rich Kith Meng is? he's the one behind some of the projects o he must be very rich but how rich.


I would say he's a billinair


----------



## Rudravarman

Kith Meng is a multi-billionaire businessman! He is one of the richest guy in the world according to Ford magazine! He was in the front cover Magazine of Ford businessman!


----------



## mailguy

Very nice.


----------



## yangkhm

PhnomPenh will look wonderful in the near future............
thanks for sharing photo


----------



## KDean

:banana::banana::banana::banana:Thanks for video of the new bridges. I like it a lot.it looks great, and thanks for the nice photos of Phnom Phenh. It looks clean and beautifull.:banana::banana::banana::banana:
PLEASE KEEP SHARING PICTURE.


----------



## thekh

kvaaa said:


> I admired your businese intuition. I am with you 100%. All the old and low-rise buildings will be torn down and replaced with similiar high-rise ones somedays when the city is fully developed.


Yes, this is how developing cities are, those low-rise buildings soon will be place with tall buildings.


----------



## Rudravarman

For 30 years they still haven't knock down those old ugly French buildings! Let's replace it with Khmer architecture! I hate French buildings and the The people! :bash::bash:


----------



## MBRkhmer

Rudravarman said:


> For 30 years they still haven't knock down those old ugly French buildings! Let's replace it with Khmer architecture! I hate French buildings and the The people! :bash::bash:


Not only building but I really wish my government to remove the France language from my passport too.

This france language should using only in Africa country.

You know south Africa is a rich country because they all speak English, but other Africa country including one country I have been there 5 years ago also very poor country because they all speak France.

English is bussines language. 10 Asian country also using english.!


----------



## Rudravarman

MBRkhmer said:


> Not only building but I really wish my government to remove the France language from my passport too.
> 
> This france language should using only in Africa country.
> 
> You know south Africa is a rich country because they all speak English, but other Africa country including one country I have been there 5 years ago also very poor country because they all speak France.
> 
> English is bussines language. 10 Asian country also using english.!


^^^ I hate the stupid French! I hope we knock all the french buildings down and build more temples and park to replace those ugly buildings


----------



## MBRkhmer

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ I hate the stupid French! I hope we knock all the french buildings down and build more temples and park to replace those ugly buildings


It's will be collapse one by one don't worry!!!
Because it's too old already.

And I think government also not lat our peoples there die because of that building collapse!!?

If I'm not mistaken the central market (Phsar Thmey) suppose to invest by Malaysian investor to make high building and shopping center there, but in the end France spend some moneys to paint and doing something there to keep this market alive. 

Phsar Thmey is a very big land in center of phnom penh.


----------



## AsianDragons

MBRkhmer said:


> Not only building but I really wish my government to remove the France language from my passport too.
> 
> This france language should using only in Africa country.
> 
> You know south Africa is a rich country because they all speak English, but other Africa country including one country I have been there 5 years ago also very poor country because they all speak France.
> 
> English is bussines language. 10 Asian country also using english.!


Myanmar is an exception since they have a shit government


----------



## YSovann

Rudravarman said:


> For 30 years they still haven't knock down those old ugly French buildings! Let's replace it with Khmer architecture! I hate French buildings and the The people! :bash::bash:


I think so!! But the government should checking for detaill about the parking space before CDC approval all the new develpment:bash::bash: Every day we have the problem with the parking area in PP:nuts::nuts:


----------



## YSovann

Phsa Tmey (Central market) needs more space for parking.hno:hno:
All the new building in the compound they should build the parking underground.


----------



## MBRkhmer

YSovann said:


> Phsa Tmey (Central market) needs more space for parking.hno:hno:
> All the new building in the compound they should build the parking underground.


Yes, if depend on France or our government I think can't be build the under ground parking accept any foriegn investor.

You remmember my word!!!!!!! Once Phsar Thmey 100% open there will be everyday traffic jam surrounding the market.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Somemore our government is always learn from mistake.

Make mistake and learn from mistake!!!!

Our country has so many masters but they are never learn from successful.


----------



## KDean

I trust our government to make its own decision about old buildings. I wish too see my beautiful country someday soon.
* WE are so proud about developing in **Cambodia so far.*.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## YSovann

Anyone can update the new picture in PP


----------



## heavyrain2408

yangkhm said:


> how can we go to destroy all those buildings? we would in jail, if we have done...:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> keep it to show that our country were colonized by France.:lol::lol::lol:


The colonial era is the fact and you can't twist it by destroying buildings. If they don't look attractive to the Cambodian, you are free to do to that because they belong to you now.

But to me, the French buildings and structures are so beautiful that they deserve some preservation.


----------



## khmer_angkor

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Just knock down all them ugly French buildings! They are useless and doesn't look too pleasing to the eyes!


you know that you guys starting to sound like a Terrorist keep it up someone wiil end-up in jail soon i just hate to see that. knocking down building or destroying building is not for us to talk about let the gov. do it


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Wow.. look at you guys being angry about things 200 years old.
I guess we know what the Cambodian forum will be like, if they grant you one.

Stay on topic, improve your country and cities and stop crying about the past. 
( And please withhold your racist remarks. )

You're not showing love for your nation by making yourself an ass towards others.


----------



## thekh

I think French buildings are fine! It's also make great history for Phnom Penh.


----------



## AsianDragons

Imperfect Ending said:


> Wow.. look at you guys being angry about things 200 years old.
> I guess we know what the Cambodian forum will be like, if they grant you one.
> 
> Stay on topic, improve your country and cities and stop crying about the past.
> ( And please withhold your racist remarks. )
> 
> You're not showing love for your nation by making yourself an ass towards others.


Come on, development is about like because it is relative to the individual, so expressing such ideas is fine, some don't like but some like, if majority don't like french buildings then knock them and start a new era


----------



## AsianDragons

Confucious saying, learn the past if you are to define the future .....
It doesn't matter what happened in the past because there is the future but the future is explained by the past but the future is nothing if there is no present, it is a gift that must be taken to improve the current situation. Therefore those you know the history i respect but they must consider the present and do something.

Please donate to Poverty Aid 4 Cambodia! Tank Q


----------



## Rudravarman

Imperfect Ending said:


> Wow.. look at you guys being angry about things 200 years old.
> I guess we know what the Cambodian forum will be like, if they grant you one.
> 
> Stay on topic, improve your country and cities and stop crying about the past.
> ( And please withhold your racist remarks. )
> 
> You're not showing love for your nation by making yourself an ass towards others.


^^ Don't worry about us! It's just an opinion! Mind you that Thailand doesn't look too good right now! Just keep your nose in your own problems! Wait until this economic crisis end and you will see a full scale development of Skyscrapers in Phnom Penh! We will build just like the past with our temples!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ With mud and rocks?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

AsianDragons said:


> Come on, development is about like because it is relative to the individual, so expressing such ideas is fine, some don't like but some like, if majority don't like french buildings then knock them and start a new era


Well... talking about your "lost land" because of the 'stupid' French, Thais and Vietnamese has nothing to do with projects and constructions .


----------



## MBRkhmer

kvaaa said:


> Thekh,
> 
> You are very intelligent. Sooner or later, we will need help from the French again. Who signed the treaty with Siam? Without the help from the French, we would never get Preah Vihear to be listed as a World Heritage Site. Thekh, I stopped arguing with that one person. Someone mentioned that he is just a kid, possibly a member of a gang in the US.


Yes France very smart, 

They kill so many Khmer intelligent persons,

They make our big house become smaller and nowsday they still keeping the door key, so without France we can't talk to neighbor house,

yoooou, without France we suppose not lose so many province,

without France we also can fine our temple sooner or later,

you know Khmer not crazy big big temples like that can't find???

That time France the one who not allow Khmer to move, they scared Khmer went to jungle to joint the (IS SA RAK) force to attack them,

You know khmer also smart, even no road to go to jungle but they still can go and cut a lot of best wood like...(Kro Nhoong, Neang Noon, Beng...) it's almost finished from the forest, maybe our next generation don't know this kind of tree were grow in Cambodia because most of rich peoples in VN using it,

Don't think Cambodia has a lot of jungle also has a lot of best wood!!! This kind of wood just grow some area only and some big and green forest that you have seen it no even one pec of the said tree.

Totally not easy to find it but Khmer can, so don't said again about temples were found by France!!!!! 

So just asking France to give our house key back than we can remove their language from our official language too.


----------



## SeeMacau

Let's Stick to the Topic .. this thread is only refer to Project and Constructions, not history.


----------



## SeeMacau

Pannasastra University - New extension


















The prime minister house


----------



## MBRkhmer

When France was here, VN got so many provinces from Khmer but VN don't care France much!!!

Why we lose a lot of thing included land but why we need to respect and thanks them???

Ohh!! Because they have signed with Siam, VN, Lao about The border!!!

So that France very proud, and waiting somemore Khmer to please to ask to respect them and want them to acknowlege our past story.

Totally France very goooooooood to Khmer. (So mean Khmers staying in the house but door key is in France hands!!!!!)

So Khmer not yet independence on country border????

Oh!!! I See!


----------



## AsianDragons

SeeMacau said:


> Pannasastra University - New extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prime minister house


Thats the prime ministers small house, he has a 6 storey house in Ta Kamao but you can't take pictures of it, it is forbidden.


----------



## Chadster93

SeeMacau said:


> The prime minister house


As of right now, this is the residence of H.E. Thaksin Shinawatra, that is, when He is in Cambodia. :lol:


----------



## SeeMacau

Chadster93 said:


> As of right now, this is the residence of H.E. Thaksin Shinawatra, that is, when He is in Cambodia. :lol:


Is it? I thought this house will only serve as a meeting place for the prime minister. The North Korea embassy is just right next to it.


----------



## Chadster93

SeeMacau said:


> Is it? I thought this house will only serve as a meeting place for the prime minister. The North Korea embassy is just right next to it.


Nevermind. I may have mistaken this house for another place in Phnom Penh.


----------



## camtv03

Why talked about destroying building from France Colonization era. I think we should preserved it for our next generation learn about past history so that they will learn not make mistake in the future. No country in the world that doesn't has history...people learn from their history.hno:


----------



## KoolKool

camtv03 said:


> Why talked about destroying building from France Colonization era. I think we should preserved it for our next generation learn about past history so that they will learn not make mistake in the future. No country in the world that doesn't has history...people learn from their history.hno:


yes, you right! preserve not destroy!


----------



## camtv03

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ Don't worry about us! It's just an opinion! Mind you that Thailand doesn't look too good right now! Just keep your nose in your own problems! Wait until this economic crisis end and you will see a full scale development of Skyscrapers in Phnom Penh! We will build just like the past with our temples!


Rudravarman...Cambodia is veryone problem. If everyone wants to come to Cambodia and help we should all welcome them. Without them do you think skyscraper going to go up? So I think anything donation, help, ideas, skills, technologies, or investment etc. We need to welcome all of them to build our poor country. We need help from any direction...


----------



## kvaaa

camtv03 said:


> Rudravarman...Cambodia is veryone problem. If everyone wants to come to Cambodia and help we should all welcome them. Without them do you think skyscraper going to go up? So I think anything donation, help, ideas, skills, technologies, or investment etc. We need to welcome all of them to build our poor country. We need help from any direction...


yes, come on down, our Vietnamese brothers, Korean sisters, Chinese uncles,
French grandmas, Malaysian business intellects. You are all welcome here!!


----------



## kvaaa

Imperfect Ending said:


> Wow.. look at you guys being angry about things 200 years old.
> I guess we know what the Cambodian forum will be like, if they grant you one.
> 
> Stay on topic, improve your country and cities and stop crying about the past.
> ( And please withhold your racist remarks. )
> 
> You're not showing love for your nation by making yourself an ass towards others.


There is one person in this forum I wish will just disappear. He makes cambodians look bad!! I regretted that my country had been run by people like him for a long time. This person and a few others just don't like what is happening in Cambodia. They wish to see Pol Pot type of people running the country again. I am so ashamed!!


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Stop al these stupidities talk already! Please go back to talk about the develoment in Cambodia. I don't see any updated pixz, but talk about the past, where the develoment? Please sharing seme pixz I would very appreciate it.


----------



## NICALO

KoolKool said:


> yes, you right! preserve not destroy!


I agree ... We should not forget the past . Actually colonize style and modern building will make the city remain unique with charmful. Especially keep the identity of PhnomPenh ...


----------



## MBRkhmer

NICALO said:


> I agree ... We should not forget the past . Actually colonize style and modern building will make the city remain unique with charmful. Especially keep the identity of PhnomPenh ...


Ok start from now on I will not talking about politic.

Totally I'm happy to get more information and know that you all care about Cambodia.

Currently I have so many foriegner friends and they all talking about their own country so many deverloping but all of them are Asian nationality, accept me and some of my Vietnames friends we try to prevent our country,

And the reason why poor or a litle bit deverloping??? We said because of war!, if no war our country more rich than other Asian country!!!

Ok just back to our topic and share picture!

Happy Khmer new year to all of you here!


----------



## Rudravarman

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ With mud and rocks?


^^ Lolz...... Fail!


----------



## MBRkhmer

http://www.rfa.org/khmer/multimedia/authorities-2fine-who-litters-rubbish-04082010001316.html

Visit phnom penh must know this or they will find you!!!


----------



## MBRkhmer

http://www.rfa.org/khmer/multimedia/authorities-2fine-who-litters-rubbish-04082010001316.html

Visit phnom penh must know this or they will find you!!!


----------



## Chadster93

MBRkhmer said:


> http://www.rfa.org/khmer/multimedia/authorities-2fine-who-litters-rubbish-04082010001316.html
> 
> Visit phnom penh must know this or they will find you!!!


Very good move for Phnom Penh. I hope that people there will start taking care of Phnom Penh better and not throw trash on the streets.


----------



## thekh

POSCO Engineering & Construction (President Induction Motor), a real estate development company in Cambodia batanak property (Vattanac Properties Co., Ltd.) Batanak ordered the Capital Tower (Vattanac Capital Tower) Announced on May 29 an order for the project.

This project in Cambodia's capital Phnom Penh is underground in the heart drawn in the 4th floor, 38 floors above ground ball pick-scale intelligent building construction. 04 The amount of the total $ 66,000,000 (approximately 75 billion won) and the construction of two months, aiming for completion in September 2012 will be promoted.

Capital Tower Vatannac of the Cambodia's first stock exchange and banks including Vnatanac being planned move into a symbol of Cambodian Finance is expected to be a landmark tower.

Incheon International Airport, designed by Terry Farrell in the famous British Partnership (TFP-Terry Farrell Partnerships) undertook the design of the Vatannac Capital Tower. A symbol of good luck and health for the (dragon) is reminiscent of the design features.

Established an overseas office in Cambodia in 2007 POSCO brisk business activities in addition to the local kindergarten free educational support for children in Cambodia, such as construction activities have been held active.


----------



## Rudravarman

Phnom Penh is the dirtiest city in the world probably! People just throw trash everywhere! They don't give damn about the environment! It's disgusting! hno:hno:


----------



## Micronta

thekh said:


> POSCO Engineering & Construction (President Induction Motor), a real estate development company in Cambodia batanak property (Vattanac Properties Co., Ltd.) Batanak ordered the Capital Tower (Vattanac Capital Tower) Announced on May 29 an order for the project.
> 
> This project in Cambodia's capital Phnom Penh is underground in the heart drawn in the 4th floor, 38 floors above ground ball pick-scale intelligent building construction. 04 The amount of the total $ 66,000,000 (approximately 75 billion won) and the construction of two months, aiming for completion in September 2012 will be promoted.
> 
> Capital Tower Vatannac of the Cambodia's first stock exchange and banks including Vnatanac being planned move into a symbol of Cambodian Finance is expected to be a landmark tower.
> 
> Incheon International Airport, designed by Terry Farrell in the famous British Partnership (TFP-Terry Farrell Partnerships) undertook the design of the Vatannac Capital Tower. A symbol of good luck and health for the (dragon) is reminiscent of the design features.
> 
> Established an overseas office in Cambodia in 2007 POSCO brisk business activities in addition to the local kindergarten free educational support for children in Cambodia, such as construction activities have been held active.



This looks like a nice building.

Is the IFC still on hold?


----------



## India101

Congrats Guys. You got your long waited forum!

*Cambodia Forum*


----------



## SeeMacau

Here is the link of the new forum 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


----------



## India101

^^I just posted one above.


----------



## SeeMacau

OK, I didn't see that before, thanks for remaining.


----------



## yangkhm

we:banana::banana:We got a forum! Thanks for all voters and especially thanks to India101:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kvaaa

Thank you everyone for making the Cambodia Forum a reality.
Now, lets populate the board with economic activities and refrain from
posting anything political here. Refrain from expressing hatred toward
any nationality, please.


----------



## SeeMacau

What project is this? doesnt look like GT42 to me ..


----------



## sopheaktr

*Its not G42, and I couldnot figure out where is it too,.
i've just back from Phnom Penh last night and have few pixes for you guys too *




SeeMacau said:


> What project is this? doesnt look like GT42 to me ..


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks sopheaktr, haven't seen u in this forum for a while 

I guess this twin towers are not located in the city


----------



## MBRkhmer

http://i42.tinypic.com/35cmtyr.jpg

Hi Rachna, Where this picture is ? Koh Pich or Chroy Chang Wa ??

If at (Chroy Chang Wa) this project should be what...Paros???

But this project hold on so long already or it's just restart ??

Actually, I try to post that picture also but I don't know how post by my cell phone yet because now I'm not using my computer now, sorry..!


----------



## Rachna

sopheaktr said:


> *Its not G42, and I couldnot figure out where is it too,.
> i've just back from Phnom Penh last night and have few pixes for you guys too *


This twin building is near Hang Neak resturane along the way to Backieng. I hope u know it. I don't know it too, but i ever see it's photo on our forum at some page. If u want to know about this building, u can search on our pages then u will see it.


----------



## Rachna

car parking building of the above building








Bayon Market near Canadia tower and next to TV3 (nearly finish)
















the second bridge of Koh Pech.


----------



## Rachna

new bridge own by Uokga Li Young Pat (nearly finish).








Kbal Thnall Sky Bridge (nearly finish)








Royal Decastle


----------



## Rachna

New Bridge fund by Chinese Gov. ( can u see Udong mountain? if u ever visit Udong mountain)


----------



## Rachna




----------



## Rachna

New project near Louksang Hospital along the way to the airport. (not start yet)


----------



## thekh

Rachna, thanks for posting the pictures.

You should post those pictures in our new forum.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2521
or 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


----------



## Rachna

Vatanak bang (not start for the ground floor yet, but progressing with the under ground floor)


----------



## Rachna

IFC (not start the ground floor yet, or even the ground floor) next to star river tower.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Thanks SeeMacau,

For copy the picture here and post it on the Cambodia sub forum.
The way you doing will make all the project in Cambodia up to date.

So next time we will more easy to find the project since first start till it finished.


----------



## MBRkhmer

thekh said:


> Rachna, thanks for posting the pictures.
> 
> You should post those pictures in our new forum.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2521
> or
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


Hi, thekh

If Rachna direct post it into our new forum it will make this thread become dry soon, better we should post here first than we copy it to our sub forum to make it up to date, if no one do it yet.

That's why I said thanks to SeeMacau!


----------



## yangkhm

Great Post! Thanks Racha, but why all pics seem small?
Much thanks!


----------



## yangkhm

I think, this one is the Makong Condos.


----------



## yangkhm

This project on the build board, I saw it many year ago.
Maybe It cheat Cambodians eyes.


----------



## cortneyrmason

i really like those buildings! keep them posting up. i always wanted to be an engineer or an architect.  anyways. thanks for the pic. it really help me with the projects.


----------



## sopheaktr

*i have some update
but where should i post? here or the new forum?
and the new forum i found no where to post!
dont know which thread should be post in!~ hno:*


----------



## thekh

^^
Sopheaktr, you can post both.


----------



## MBRkhmer

sopheaktr said:


> *i have some update
> but where should i post? here or the new forum?
> and the new forum i found no where to post!
> dont know which thread should be post in!~ hno:*



Sopheaktr, you can go to Cambodia forum, than you click on subforum and you will see so many building name or project name.

Ex. You got picture of GT42 than you just click on it's name and post it but please put date of taking photo too, try it. Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

thekh said:


> ^^
> Sopheaktr, you can post both.


Yes better if we all can post both, but sure I will come this thread first because here like classroom or meeting room too because anything I can ask can learn from here,
It's better before I go to Cambodia forum and follow up in one standard.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Thanks Rachna, 
For all your posting picture, it's very nice but pictures a bit small.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Sorry, I try to post picture for testing by copy the photo's link and paste here but the photo not show unless we click on the link. So anybody tell me how to do it and also adjust the photo size.

Now I using photobucket I try to resize but still can't.


----------



## thekh

If you are using Photobucket, just click on *IMG Code*(the link) then copy the link and paste it here. 

Here for example:


----------



## MBRkhmer

thekh said:


> If you are using Photobucket, just click on *IMG Code*(the link) then copy the link and paste it here.
> 
> Here for example:


thanks i will try it, so can tell me more about how to resize?


----------



## MBRkhmer

thekh said:


> If you are using Photobucket, just click on *IMG Code*(the link) then copy the link and paste it here.
> 
> Here for example:


thanks i will try it, so can tell me more about how to resize?










Yes it's working now thanks!


----------



## thekh

MBRkhmer said:


> thanks i will try it, so can tell me more about how to resize?


Resize photos in Photobucket? i think you can only resize big to small. 

Here how you do it. First, before you upload your photos, you will see *upload images & videos* under that you will see *more options* just click on it and it will give you what size do you want.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Thanks again I will try.


----------



## thekh

MBRkhmer said:


> Thanks again I will try.


Ur welcome! if you have any question, you can ask me.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Sophear maternity underconstruction.









Sophear maternity nowaday opening.


----------



## camtv03

*What a Cambodia forum?*

I think i like this old thread much better than the new Cambodian forum. The new Cambodian forum divided into many difference category which is pretty hard to go back and forth. I think it would be nice he/she can update both. What do you think?


----------



## yangkhm

I think, divided into many difference category is better.
We keep this one to general discussion.


----------



## yangkhm

It is not very hard to go back and front but it is so boring when internet slow.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Demand builds for construction material
TUESDAY, 20 APRIL 2010 15:00 SOEUN SAY 

DEMAND for construction materials has risen this year as signs of increased building activity spread through the sector, suppliers told the Post Monday.

Representatives from leading companies reported a growth in sales coupled with increased steel prices in the Kingdom.

Seng Leakhena, sales project manager of Chip Mong Import Export and Construction Co, said steel prices had risen this year, to between US$710 and $720 per tonne from January levels of around $600 to $630 per tonne. Chip Mong imports steel from Vietnam, Thailand and China to sell wholesale to construction suppliers. 

Seng Leakhena said that the company had also seen stronger sales in 2010 as some delayed constructions projects have restarted. She was unable to give exact figures, citing commercial sensitivity.

“I hope that the prices will increase more this year because of the demand we are seeing from new housing construction projects,” she added.

Sou Na, sales representative of Thai Heng Long Selling Building Materials Co, also claims to have seen housing developers re-enter the market after delaying building projects in 2009.

Firms selling decorating products have also noted market improvement. 

Executive director of Cam Paint Manufacturing Co, Soum Sambath, said demand for paint had increased between 25 to 30 percent since January, with daily sales now reaching 3,000 to 4,000 litres daily. 

However, Sung Bonna, president and CEO of Bonna Realty Group, warned that while numbers of independent housing projects seems to be on the rise, large scale project development are still struggling to rebound from the crisis which hit the sector hard last year. 

The first nine months of 2009 saw steel imports at Sihanoukville Autonomous Port fall 78 percent on the same period of 2008.


----------



## KDean

THANKS, FOR SHARING PHOTOS AND NEWS FROM CAMBODIA.WE ARE HAPPY TO SEE OUR COUNTRY PROGRESSING.HERE ARE ANOTHER NEWS . http://kohsantepheapdaily.com.kh/article/20100420-02266.html:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

MBRkhmer said:


> Sophear maternity underconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophear maternity nowaday opening.


Where exactly is the location?


----------



## MBRkhmer

This one located on the street #141 infront of ex-Kirirom cinema.

And the street near by Sophear maternity got some apartments and hotels most around 10 floors. And some underconstrution. I think that area will change fast with new building in the near future.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Diamond Island build rescheduled
WEDNESDAY, 21 APRIL 2010 15:01 SOEUN SAY 

DEVELOPERS of a US$100 million housing development in Phnom Penh’s Diamond Island are trying to complete the build ahead of schedule, a company project manager told the Post Tuesday.

Touch Samnang, project manager and architect for developers Overseas Cambodia Investment Corp (OCIC), said the first stage of the Elite Town build, comprised of 168 homes, would be completed at the end this year. 

“After we finish the first project we are jumping ahead [of schedule] to have the second and third phase ready in three to four years,” he said.

The Diamond Island project, which lies on 75 hectares of the isle in the Tonle Bassac River, Chamkarmon district, was originally slated for completion by 2016 when it was granted approval in 2006. 

Touch Samnang added that 50 percent of homes set to be built in the first phase have been sold, at price tags between US$200,000 and $1 million per unit. 

Director of Visal Real Estate Co, Sear Chailin, said there is active demand from buyers for homes, but that the business property market is still stagnant.

“I hope that that [Elite Town] will get enough of clients to buy,” he said.

The Koh Pich, or Diamond Island, development project is one of five satellite cities planned for Phnom Penh. 

The others are the $2 billion Camko City project, the $600 million Grand Phnom Penh International City, the $2 billion Malaysian-backed Sunway City and the $300 million Boeung Snor Satellite City.


----------



## MBRkhmer

yangkhm said:


> It's very bad design.......


lt look very simple, since this (Beng Kak) hard to take from peoples there,

For me they should be build some wonderful building...something like highest tower or any special one....! But that project maybe designed by some old local designer because it's look not a modern city.

And if they do simply designed like this can make peoples who leaving there regret...hno:


----------



## MBRkhmer

This is some special of (Koh Pich) without these also very bad too.


----------



## YSovann

AsianDragons said:


> ^ i think Rachna is refering to the one directly under it not the other two


I am sorry

Becuase of my office coputer cannot see another 3 picture above. she is right.


----------



## YSovann

MBRkhmer said:


> This is some special of (Koh Pich) without these also very bad too.


I think they going to build these building soon due to they jump the pase 2


----------



## YSovann

Rachna said:


> New project near Louksang Hospital along the way to the airport. (not start yet)


The top pic one call Boo Young Khmer and now they open the Bank near Department of education


----------



## YSovann

MBRkhmer said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/35cmtyr.jpg
> 
> Hi Rachna, Where this picture is ? Koh Pich or Chroy Chang Wa ??
> 
> If at (Chroy Chang Wa) this project should be what...Paros???
> 
> But this project hold on so long already or it's just restart ??
> 
> Actually, I try to post that picture also but I don't know how post by my cell phone yet because now I'm not using my computer now, sorry..!


The pic that she mention is Paros mekong is tis Sokha Hotel


----------



## MBRkhmer

YSovann said:


> I think they going to build these building soon due to they jump the pase 2


Hi, Yem Sovann

I really want to see these building grow up soon!

For all the local investment company only Canadia Bank (OCIC) that I always trust and support. Hope that I will get some news from you once the above pic starting construction. Thanks!


----------



## Rudravarman

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi, Yem Sovann
> 
> I really want to see these building grow up soon!
> 
> For all the local investment company only Canadia Bank (OCIC) that I always trust and support. Hope that I will get some news from you once the above pic starting construction. Thanks!


^^ It's own by Chinese/Cambodian people that's the reason why we move in lightning speed! You know how us mix Chinese/Cambodian do it! We don't wait until 10 years to build and for the economy to recover because we know that the economy will get better soon might as well start building now! :cheers:


----------



## YSovann

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi, Yem Sovann
> 
> I really want to see these building grow up soon!
> 
> For all the local investment company only Canadia Bank (OCIC) that I always trust and support. Hope that I will get some news from you once the above pic starting construction. Thanks!


The Sokha Hotel Is under Heavy construction but the Paros mekong is sleeping


----------



## MBRkhmer

YSovann said:


> The Sokha Hotel Is under Heavy construction but the Paros mekong is sleeping


About (Paros housing complex) has one pic recently post by Rachna and I saw that area got so many long steel inserted inside the land, it look something like they doing underground floor foundation.

So everybody please check it out, something like what i said or not ?


----------



## aatsau

This Photo taken of the North side of Gold Tower 42 on April 14 from Monivong - about halfway to it's 42 floors.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Thanks! For this nice photo. 

Do anybody know about how they buy condo or villa in Camko city? Or grandphnompenh city??

I just ask my Malaysian and Indonesian friends they all told me the same thing about their country, people there can buy it by the first they need to pay (how many % of house price) then they will pay it monthly a bit more and more untill it's full the amount of the house price then they will own it 100%. 

So how about Cambodia? I really want to invest on it ,please share some information. Thanks!


----------



## aatsau

This might help regarding the current land law for foreigners;
http://www.nuwireinvestor.com/artic...state-law-allows-foreign-ownership-54996.aspx



Pending its passage, Cambodia's long anticipated Foreign Ownership Property Law would open the door to this emerging market while giving a boost to construction and investment. A number of restrictions will still apply, disallowing foreign ownership of land, border real estate, or a majority share of any single property. See the following article from Property Wire for more on this. 




Foreigners will be able to buy real estate in Cambodia as long as it’s above the ground floor under a new law approved by the country’s parliament.

The much awaited Foreign Ownership Property Law has been passed by a large majority in Cambodia’s National Assembly and is set to transform the real estate market.

It now needs to pass the country’s Senate and then King Norodom Sihamoni has final approval before it becomes law but both are considered formalities.

Until the law becomes fully operational foreigners cannot own land or property in their own right and had to set up a deal with a native Cambodian buyer. With demand increasing from foreign property investors the new rules are expected to revolutionize the real estate sector.

‘It increases confidence in the market. It sets things within the law,’ said Daniel Parkes, Cambodia country manager of global property agency CBRE Richard Ellis. He added that it will help spur foreign interest and that those preparing to invest now will benefit from an upswing by 2011.

‘The next six months are a good time to buy. Comparatively, it’s more appealing than Thailand and Vietnam for foreign investors,’ Parkes added.

The law gives foreigners the right to buy real estate at least one floor up due to the fact that owning land will still be banned. Buying property within 20 miles of the Cambodian borders will also be banned for reasons of national security.

Other restrictions include limiting the foreign ownership of any one building to 49%. And those who have bought by setting up a holding company in the name of a Cambodian national will have two years to move the property into their own name.

Im Chhun Lim, Minister of Land Management, said that the adoption of the law would help attract foreign buyers and strengthen Cambodia’s economy. ‘This law will promote the investment sector by encouraging the construction of luxury, high rises,’ he said.

Cambodia’s economy relies mainly on the agriculture and tourism sectors, but foreign investors have helped the economy’s rapid growth and there is a surge in interest in it as an emerging real estate market.


----------



## pung10

^^

Great GT42 photo! Thanks!


----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi, everybody please look at this picture carefully then you will see the logo on left hand side of the road got 2 product name one is Susuki and an other one is *Siarp* it's suppose Sharp! Maybe the owner never check or no money to fix it.

Like this can make japanes wondering, because the original name is Sharp but here become Siarp.

Monivong raod is the main raod of the p-penh capital!! They should take sometime to care all this thing.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

It does said Sharp. If you look at the shop sign, instead of the sign that hanging. Because the H is broken, so all you see is half of the H. Wich mean you see I instead!


----------



## pung10

MBRkhmer said:


> Hi, everybody please look at this picture carefully then you will see the logo on left hand side of the road got 2 product name one is Susuki and an other one is *Siarp* it's suppose Sharp! Maybe the owner never check or no money to fix it.
> 
> Like this can make japanes wondering, because the original name is Sharp but here become Siarp.
> 
> Monivong raod is the main raod of the p-penh capital!! They should take sometime to care all this thing.


Are you trying to make a mountain from a molehill? :bash:


----------



## KDean

Somebody knows about Phnom Phenh plaza.Tell us about it please.


----------



## NICALO

aatsau said:


> This Photo taken of the North side of Gold Tower 42 on April 14 from Monivong - about halfway to it's 42 floors.


WOW ....this is amazing ! i think its almost 20 floors ! half way to go !! :banana:


----------



## sichoeun

Kok Pich garden


----------



## sichoeun

I want to share the updated photoes with you guy.Can anyone tell me how to post the picture to thread?. I don't know why the picture I have post can not be seen....


----------



## MBRkhmer

pung10 said:


> Are you trying to make a mountain from a molehill? :bash:


What did you mean???:nuts:


----------



## pung10

MBRkhmer said:


> What did you mean???:nuts:


Well, there should be bigger issues to talk about, apart from that "H" character.


----------



## pung10

sichoeun said:


> I want to share the updated photoes with you guy.Can anyone tell me how to post the picture to thread?. I don't know why the picture I have post can not be seen....


From your photo album, Right-Click the photo that you want to share and select Properties, then copy the URL (starting with http://) and insert it to the "Insert Imaage" Icon!

Hope it helps!


----------



## sichoeun

Prek Kdam bridge










Thanks Pung 10............. I did it !


----------



## camtv03




----------



## MBRkhmer

Hi, Sichoeun you are welcome!

Exuatly I have some also picture and video of Prek Kdam bridge but I don't want post it yet because most of pic & video are took while the bridge just opening,
*The reason why I'm not post it because I saw a lot of trash on the bridge.*

but your pic I don't know when you have took it but this pic show that no people collected it yet.


----------



## MBRkhmer

Sorry for showing this, it's just my own idea. Thanks!


----------



## KlaKhmer

Hey guys, You are still here ?! we have our own Cambodia forum now ;-)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2521


----------



## MBRkhmer

KlaKhmer said:


> Hey guys, You are still here ?! we have our own Cambodia forum now ;-)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2521


Hi klakhmer,

Sometime I go to Cambodia forum also but we have so many topic there and I think very hard to find all of you too, sometime I post but no reply.

But here just only one way to meet each other.

Anyways, I still keep going to Cambodia forum.


----------



## skyscraper100

gt tower 42 is progressing well. nice kay:


----------



## AsianDragons

Dont forget this thread guys! It's Special


----------



## KDean

AsianDragons said:


> Dont forget this thread guys! It's Special


 I like this thread.


----------



## LuvKhm3r

Yea, me too! I love this one the most.


----------



## SeeMacau

Construction continues at Gold Tower 42 on Thursday

The Phnom Penh Post 
Friday, 30 April 2010 15:00 
Soeun Say


----------



## camtv03

If you guys happen to updat something...update this thread first. OK?


----------



## Rachna




----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower
2010/5/2


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium
2010/5/2


----------



## SeeMacau

Vatannac Capital Tower
2010/5/2


----------



## sonyan

it looks like nobody come to this thread anymore


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks our new forumer Riet for the map 

It shows the locations of all the major construction in Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

Where is everyone?


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/5/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Grand Phnom Penh International City

Apartments 









Shop-Houses









Waterpark


----------



## SeeMacau

Hilton Park Villa
Location : Sihanouville


----------



## KDean

Have road ,have hope.
Thank SeeMacau for all photos.:cheers:


----------



## going-higher

SeeMacau said:


> Grand Phnom Penh International City


Wow! i like this project :cheers:


----------



## AsianDragons

This thread is nearly dead


----------



## pung10

[/QUOTE]

Does anyone know how far this Rose Condo is behind the schedule???

-PU


----------



## yangkhm

It almost top floor, great!


----------



## Rachna

*Kbal Thnal Sky Bridge is finished*









Photo from dap-news website.


----------



## KDean

THERE IS ROAD, THERE IS HOPE.THANK RACHNA.
Nice bridge.:cheers.


----------



## AsianDragons

Thanks Rachna, its a nice pic


----------



## SeeMacau

This was the original design of Rose Condo


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

2010/6/5


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Towers 42


This Morning 
2010/6/5


----------



## Rachna

It's seem quiet here hno:


----------



## camtv03

Can't believe nobody is come here or posting anything anymore. This is my favorite thread so far because this thread gether every constructions or building all over the country.


----------



## KDean

camtv03 said:


> Can't believe nobody is come here or posting anything anymore. This is my favorite thread so far because this thread gether every constructions or building all over the country.


You are right. I LIKE THIS ONE THE MOST, I ALWAYS CHECK THIS ONE FIRST.


----------



## AsianDragons

lets overtake the Paris thread in one week, can we do it?


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> IFC is own by GS E&C. The scale of this project is larger than Star River.
> 
> The developer probably want to start on ''Star River'' first and see how the market reacts.


Oh I'm sorry! I thought IFC own by posco E&C but it's not. Thanks for your information.


----------



## SeeMacau

AsianDragons said:


> lets overtake the Paris thread in one week, can we do it?


My own conservative estimation

Number of Views - within this week !! 
Number of Posts - at least one more month, or 15 days if we have 10 to 15 replies per day in this thread.


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I thought IFC own by posco E&C but it's not. Thanks for your information.


This is what I came up with:

Big 4 developers in South Korea:

1) Hyundai E&C : owns Phnom Penh Tower
2) GS E&C : Phnom Penh IFC 
3) Daewoo E&C : any projects ??
4) POSCO E&C : Star River and Vattanac Tower


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> This is what I came up with:
> 
> Big 4 developers in South Korea:
> 
> 1) Hyundai E&C : owns Phnom Penh Tower
> 2) GS E&C : Phnom Penh IFC
> 3) Daewoo E&C : any projects ??
> 4) POSCO E&C : Star River and Vattanac Tower


Regarding your previous posted said something like Star River and IFC are just only one investor but they build the Star River and see how the market reach... before they build the IFC.

So that's mean this investor choose GS E&C to build IFC and Star River build by posco E&C right???


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Regarding your previous posted said something like Star River and IFC are just only one investor but they build the Star River and see how the market reach... before they build the IFC.
> 
> So that's mean this investor choose GS E&C to build IFC and Star River build by posco E&C right???


Yes, I wrote something few days ago about the Star River and IFC. Unfortunately this was based on an article from a Chinese newspaper in Cambodia (not so reliable!! hno

However, I check out the press release from the developer websites today, and I finally figure out Star River and Phnom Penh IFC are owned by separate developers (they are competitors back in Korea :nuts. POSCO E&C owns Star River , whereas GS E&C owns Phnom Penh IFC.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Thanks SeeMacau, for your additional informatiom.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ You are welcome !!


----------



## SeeMacau

Golden Tower 42

2010/6/10


----------



## SeeMacau

Camko Bank Tower

2010/6/10


----------



## SeeMacau

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development

2010/6/10


----------



## Rachna

SeeMacau said:


> Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development
> 
> 2010/6/10


Is it " Pharos Housing Project " ?

*(8) Project at Sangkat Chroy Changva Khan Roessei Kev - 3x25 floors*
WEB: http://www.bkglobal.net/Partners/Partner02.asp
http://www.bkglobal.net/Operations/Operations02.asp
Location : Sangkat Chroy Changva Khan Roessei Kev, Phnom Penh (as per Map Sheet No. 0184) 
Area: 49,062㎡ 
Units: Over 900 (apartments plus serviced residences / space of each unit: several types of 120m2 to 300㎡) 
Total floor space: 266,463㎡ (195,041㎡ above the ground plus 71,422㎡ below the ground) 
Buliding Type: 2 stories below and 25 stories above the gorund 
Expected time to put up for sale: August, 2007 
Expected time to complete: August, 2010 
Project Period: 2007 through 2010


----------



## SeeMacau

Rachna said:


> Is it " Pharos Housing Project " ?


Have you been to our Cambodia forum?? 

Here is the link of the Cambodia Forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517

We all agree this project belongs to the Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development, Pharos Housing Complex is located behind. 

Pharos Housing Complex
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112081

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1147893


----------



## Rachna

Ohh Thank you.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Rachna said:


> Ohh Thank you.


Hi, Rachna,
Since we have our Cambodia forum I never see you visit at all, Try it some day.


----------



## yangkhm

Maybe, He is busy............


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Hi, Rachna,
> Since we have our Cambodia forum I never see you visit at all, Try it some day.


I never see Rachna, VRS001, NICALO and pung10 in the forum


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Royal Tower | 36fl | Approved*

*Name : *Royal Tower
*Location : *Corner of Monivong Boulevard and Confederation de la Russie (opposite OCIC Tower)
*Number of Floors : *36
*Project Cost : * US $80 million
*Expected Construction Start : *2010
*Expected Completion Date : *2012 or 2013


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> *Name : *Royal Tower
> *Location : *Corner of Monivong Boulevard and Confederation de la Russie (opposite OCIC Tower)
> *Number of Floors : *36
> *Project Cost : * US $80 million
> *Expected Construction Start : *2010
> *Expected Completion Date : *2012 or 2013


^^Nice tower! but do you think It is the real news?:cheers:


----------



## SeeMacau

Here is the updated detail

*Name : *Royal Tower
*Location : *Corner of Monivong Boulevard and Confederation de la Russie (opposite OCIC Tower, previous known as the Traffic Police site)
*Land Area : *4036 sq m 
*Retail Spaces : *4800 sq m (B1, L1, L2 and L6)
*Unit Size : *Studio - 47.3 sq m, 1 bedroom - 94.5 sq m, 2 bedroom - 123.5 sq m, 3 bedroom - 218 sq m or 263.8 sq m 
*Number of Floors : *36 (17 floors of office spaces + 13 floors of residential spaces - Office Level 7-23, Residences Level 24-34, Penthouses Level 35-36 plus roof)
*Number of Parking Spaces : *270 (B1, L3, L4 and L5)
*Project Cost : * US $80 million
*Expected Construction Start : *2010
*Expected Completion Date : *2012 or 2013
*Description : *The two penthouse apartments will be made available for sale - either individually or en-bloc, with private roof decks and swimming pools. Part of the retail podium is available for retail banking activities - with secure basement loading and vault areas.


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> ^^Nice tower! but do you think It is the real news?:cheers:


Yes, it is real and already publish on the newspapers. Construction supposed to begin on Feb this year.

Check out this thread. I will upload photos hopefully by tomorrow 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1151237


----------



## SeeMacau

AsianDragons said:


> lets overtake the Paris thread in one week, can we do it?


We did it today !!


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> Yes, it is real and already publish on the newspapers. Construction supposed to begin on Feb this year.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry! What year? 2010 or 2011 because this year is already month of June.


----------



## AsianDragons

:cheer: :cheers: 100 pages and most viewed


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Sorry! What year? 2010 or 2011 because this year is already month of June.




I mean Feb 2010. This project has been delayed, and I am 100% sure construction will go ahead very soon.


----------



## SeeMacau

Royal Tower - New Design


----------



## SeeMacau

A bigger pic of Royal Tower


----------



## Rachna

Can u specify the location of the Royal Tower?

This picture look different from the previous picture on page 99 and the previous picture look nicer than this one.

Ohh thank you. I start to know this place. Now a day it is a garage for car selling.


----------



## SeeMacau

Rachna said:


> Can u specify the location of the Royal Tower?
> 
> This picture look different from the previous picture on page 99.


This one is a new design 

Go to the link below and scroll down, you will see the location 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58592223#post58592223


----------



## SeeMacau

My thought about this tower - the new design will turn out better than the previous design once the actual building is completed.


----------



## AsianDragons

Is Amarapura the builder, it sounds India, I know there is a city in Burma called Amarapura but it cant' be from there.


----------



## Rachna

*Here is the location.*

The garage that have many cars selling on the right hand side.



SeeMacau said:


> Royal Tower - New Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I have this picture when I visited home last time.


----------



## Rachna

*Enjoy with my photos when I visited home last month.*









































































Many villas being build in Koh Pech Island.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> I mean Feb 2010. This project has been delayed, and I am 100% sure construction will go ahead very soon.


Thanks for your information !

I think Cambodia economy is getting better so that some project were hold on but now some are ready to start!:cheers:

Good news!:banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ You're welcome !! Pharos Housing Complex is one very good example


----------



## SeeMacau

Golden Tower 42

2010/6/14



























Golden Tower 42 and Phnom Penh Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

2010/6/14


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh International University New Campus 

2010/6/14


----------



## SeeMacau

Studio BKK-1

2010/6/14


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Buildings at Boeung Keng Kang

2010/6/14


----------



## camtv03

Thanks SeeMacau for all of these great building pictures. Can't wait to see all of these finished.


----------



## SeeMacau

AsianDragons said:


> Is Amarapura the builder, it sounds India, I know there is a city in Burma called Amarapura but it cant' be from there.


Quote from The Royal Tower Ltd

''Amarapura Properties was establised by MAP (Architects and Planners Hong Kong Ltd), and has completed a number of projects as developers, (designers and builders), in Hong Kong and Thailand.''


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> ^^ You're welcome !! Pharos Housing Complex is one very good example


So, What is going on with Pharos housing complex ?
Or this project still sleeping ??
Or already dead ???

Thanks for nice photos.:cheers:


----------



## KDean

God bless all of you!
Thanks SeeMacau and Rachna for your photos and infor.
PP will be the pearl city.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> So, What is going on with Pharos housing complex ?
> Or this project still sleeping ??
> Or already dead ???
> 
> Thanks for nice photos.:cheers:


Sorry, I dont mean Pharos Housing Complex, but Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development. I always mix up with these two 

This project was on hold before, construction only resume recently

2010/6/10


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Thanks SeeMacau!

I asked because Pharos H C is my interested project, and I really wish this project wake up soon!

What I knew is a lot of rich Cambodian are still keep studying the world economy, but in one day everything will be ok,

For me if I'm a rich man I will invest some real estate now because this's a good time and I believe that the price will up again early 2011.


----------



## YSovann

I have another huge project at the Chroy Changva. I will give you SeeMacau.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks very much YSovann !! 

You are indeed one of our forum biggest contributor


----------



## SeeMacau

Property law changes in pipeline

Thursday, 17 June 2010 15:03 
Soeun Say

THE government is set allow foreign citizens to own up to 80 percent of *private units in co-owned buildings* as part of a new sub-decree due to be approved within the next month, an official from the Land Ministry said Wednesday.

“In one week or a month’s time, the government will approve a sub-decree for an 80 [percent] limit for property that a foreigner can own,” Nun Pheany, spokeswoman for the Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction, told the Post.

The sub-decree is linked to the foreign property ownership law, which was passed earlier this year, she said. The law permits foreigners to own property above the ground floor of a building that is not within 30 kilometres of a border.

Despite early drafts of the law stipulating that foreigners would be able to own only 49 percent of a complex, the final law passed left the exact proportion open-ended, stating: “A sub-decree shall determine the proportion and percentage of private units that can be owned by foreigners.”

A sub-decree is generally considered easier than a law to review.

Nun Pheany said that the sub-decree is awaiting approval by the Council of Ministers. Council spokesman Phay Siphan could not be reached for comment on Wednesday.

Sung Bonna, president and chief executive officer of the Bonna Realty Group, welcomed the move on Wednesday.

He said that setting a cap on foreigner ownership would take some of the uncertainty out of investing in the Kingdom’s property market.

He added that although the Cambodian real estate market has yet to recover from the fallout of the global economic crisis, there are positive signs for recovery in the Kingdom’s urban centres.

He added that so far this year, the number of real estate transactions is on the rise – which he believes is a positive sign for the industry.
“Now, it’s good time to buy and sell property in any town in Cambodia,” he said.

The foreign property ownership law is intended to “guarantee to protect rights of legal holders in apartments or condominiums for co-ownership. It also will facilitate management work of co-ownership of apartments and co-owners who live in the apartments or condominiums”.

The law has nine chapters and 24 articles and covers all types of apartments and condominiums across the country.


----------



## Rachna

my eyes have no food to eat sos! hno:


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Real estate boost predicted
FRIDAY, 18 JUNE 2010 15:01 CATHERINE JAMES AND SOEUN SAY 

Analysts say property law sub-decree would boost foreign investment potential

Photo by: Sovan Philong
Construction work on apartments on Sisowath Quay, Phnom Penh, continues Wednesday.

Developers have welcomed a government move towards allowing foreign property ownership in private units to be up to 80 percent of a building, with stakeholders applauding it as a sign that Cambodia is opening up to more investment.

The government is considering a sub-decree on the foreign property ownership law to clarify the percentage of a building that can be privately owned by a foreigner, the Land Ministry said Wednesday. Previously the law had no limit, and it was not clear what the allowances were. 

Reactions among key players in the property market and investment experts, interviewed by the Post on Thursday, were largely positive. Many predicted that the sub-decree would boost Cambodia’s market potential; however, some are uncertain of the time frame for change.

Douglas Clayton, chief executive officer of fund manager Leopard Capital, which has a US$1.5 million investment in residential housing in Siem 
Reap, said the sub-decree would be a positive indication the government was opening to foreign direct investment.

“This will obviously be very favourable news if they pass this sub-decree,” he said.

Although he did not expect immediate results, at least not in cities such as Phnom Penh and Siem Reap, he pointed to Cambodia’s coastline as an area of potential growth.

“I’m not sure it would immediately stimulate the foreign property market – at the moment there’s not as much interest because of the global financial crisis,” he said.

“I think what we’ll see is the demand for property along the coast will increase. Foreigners tend to want to have a place more for the holidays, so I think that’s where you’ll see more developers targeting.”

Matthew Rendall, partner at law firm Sciaroni & Associates, said there is definitely a market for foreign ownership – “we get enquiries about that all the time” – but that just how big the market is, or could become, isn’t clear.

He said that demand from developers would probably increase as their sales scope went from being concentrated in Cambodia to global in nature.

“The higher the government makes the level of foreign ownership, the better it is for the property market generally because it increases the customer base,” he said. 

Daniel Parkes, country manager for Cambodia at global property firm CB Richard Ellis, agreed. He said an 80 percent limit would help expand the market, opening it up to new foreign investment, which he deemed “very important” to the sector.

However, he said that only “time would tell” how it would affect the property market in terms of levels of both construction and development.
“This doesn’t give all the answers, but it is a good step along the way,” he added.

Commentators, however, said that some points remained to be clarified in the sub-decree to prevent a “dual economy” within a single apartment block.

“The idea 100 percent cannot be sold to foreigners will be a factor developers take into consideration when they design these apartments. If x amount can be sold to Cambodian’s only and the rest to foreigners, it would potentially create two different pricing structures,” Rendall said.

He said details of whether the 80 percent refers to the number of units or floor space could also have similar design ramifications. 

But he played down fears that a broader customer base could inflate housing prices to the detriment of local Cambodians, saying there will always be a market for different levels of income.

Among property developers, the reaction was overwhelmingly positive.

Un Mouy, sales and marketing manager for Tow Town Co, a Taiwanese developer behind Bali Resort housing development project, said it has already seen a jump in demand from foreigners following the foreign property law’s introduction earlier this year and expects the sub-decree to drive demand.

“It is good news for us to build more apartments and condominiums to sell,” she said.

She said the company is preparing documents to ask permission for the Ministry of Land Management to build another apartment to meet client demand.

Kheng Ser, assistant to South Korean developer World City’s vice president, said the move would attract more investors as property opportunities opened up.

“I think it’s a good idea to allow up to 80 percent of units to be owned by foreigners,” he said. He added that his company had also sold the vast majority of condos at its $2 billion development in Camko City. 

Foreigners “will come more and more to invest and live in our country because they can own property here,” he added.

According to the Ministry of Land Management, the sub-decree is awaiting approval from the Council of Ministers and is set to be passed within 
the next month. ADDITIONAL REPORTING BY ELLIE DYE


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks for News.


----------



## SeeMacau

Two more sites are being fenced off. Demolition can be scheduled soon and we may expected to see some high-rise popping up 

1) Samdech Pan (about 50 meters from the Golden Tower 42 sales office)
2) Monivong Road (few blocks away from the Phnom Penh Tower)


----------



## SeeMacau

I support the idea of amendments in the foreign property ownership law. This law will bring a lot more choices to foreigners who want to invest, or having their holiday homes in Cambodia.


----------



## Rudravarman

the developer is right! The coastline is the best potential to build condos and high rise! Take for example Cambodia's Koh Kong province! I mean who doesn't want to live there lolz! It's freaking beautiful! They got the largest Intact mountainous rain forest in South East Asia!


----------



## camtv03

KOH Puos investment group to develop tourism centre in Cambodia.
Tuesday, 22nd June 2010
Source : HVS International 

KOH Puos Investment Group (KPIG), funded by a group of Russian investors, will invest more than US$1 billion to develop a tourism and residential centre on a southern Cambodian island. 

Located off the coast of Sihanoukville, this mixed-use development will occupy the 120-hectare Koh Puos Island. 

The mixed-use development, featuring hotels, a casino complex, sports facilities, luxury residential villas and apartment buildings, and extensive leisure attractions, will be carried out in phases throughout 2016.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^

*Sand Beach Area*, with the gross area making 5.38 hectares, is comprised of 24 bungalow-on-water with transparent sun-lounge floors and various structures to provide with relaxation on beach as well;

*Coastal Activities Zone*, with the gross area making 9.98 hectares, is comprised of the first line hotels in redeveloped area with hardscape elements, economy-class bungalow, playing grounds and small restaurants and bars;

*Public Area*, with the gross area making 10.66 hectares, is comprised of the second line hotels, buildings of social and recreational designation (disco, cinema and concert hall), museum of the national culture and pagoda.

*High-Rise Area* makes 5.84 hectares. Business center, administrative building, hotel and apartments with parking lots constitute the area.

*Sightseeing Platform with the Statue of Buddha* makes the area of 1.03 hectares in the highest point of the island and the stop-over point for tourist groups. The Statue of Buddha, a chapel, a souvenir shop, bars and bus stop will comprise the place.

*Casino Complex* makes 6.28 hectares. Constituting the gates to the island this area will comprise the central square with fountains and park, casino complex with VIP hotel, restaurants and parking lots;

*Shopping Area*, with the gross area making 8.82 hectares, is comprised of malls and various shops, antiquarian and ethnic as of, also parking lots, domestic products and sea food market;

*Residential Area*, with the gross area making 10.98 hectares, will constitute housing estate with related urban infrastructure (school, health center and municipal buildings);Recreation Facilities & Park Area makes 14.87 hectares. This area is the most distant from the active part of the island with VIP villas, golf club, SPA and park comprising it;

*Sport Facilities Area*, with the gross area making 6.32 hectares, is comprised of a complex of sport facilities (tennis courts, arena for football and rugby), fitness center and massage cabinets;

*Area of Preserved Wild Nature with Pedestrian Trails* making 2.94 hectares. This area will be redeveloped from wild vegetation with preserving of valuable spices and constructing of rest areas, alleys and promenade trails and installation of local lighting for vegetation;

*Residential Area in Preserved Wild Nature* making 15.3 hectares. The excess of 130 private bungalow and villas shall be constructed in the area upon redevelopment of jungles from weed trees;

*Preserved Wild Nature Area* making 17.89 hectares. It is envisaged to keep this territory virgin.

*Place on the mainland coast for connection with Koh Puos island* (adjacent to the bridge). A complex comprising gas station, shops, parking lots and bridgework service buildings shall be located here.


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh International University New Campus

7th floor

2010/6/22


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

Rising up !! 

2010/6/22


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower

23rd to 25th floor 

2010/6/22


----------



## topmodelhi5

It's d first international bridge in Cambodia, and the longest one! the length is more than 2km!

Btw, I drove along riverside and Koh Pich yesterday, it was quite awesome! I saw a lot new shop under renovation. More importantly, tell y'all one good new, Paros Apartment Complex already started with their constuction! They almost finish groundbreaking!


----------



## Rachna

topmodelhi5 said:


> Btw, I drove along riverside and Koh Pich yesterday, it was quite awesome! I saw a lot new shop under renovation. More importantly, tell y'all one good new, Paros Apartment Complex already started with their constuction! They almost finish groundbreaking!












Please take some photos of the construction progress and share with us, friend! I hope to see some photos soon.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

What's the god!!! Why you all still talking about Paros H C. This is a dead project. Don't suprise me with this project again if you all no have evidence or picture to post up here.
Just forget it!!!


----------



## topmodelhi5

My friend told me, I have no time to go there though! Sorry if I cant take photo! You believe or not, it's up to u!


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

topmodelhi5 said:


> My friend told me, I have no time to go there though! Sorry if I cant take photo! You believe or not, it's up to u!


This is not the first time that I heard this..! 
And also not the first time that I have disappointed..!

Friend! Please remmember that the Paros Housing Complex you can't see it from p-penh riverside at all unless the building already grow up but you only can see this project construction side from Arey Khsat.

And those scanes that you saw from p-penh riverside are belong to Sokha hotel resort.


----------



## SeeMacau

Pannasastra University is now turning into Landscape Hotel


----------



## SeeMacau

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development | U/C

Working on the ground floor


----------



## SeeMacau

PM cuts ribbon on overpass 

Friday, 25 June 2010 15:02 
Cheang Sokha 

*Hun Sen also calls for citizens to follow traffic laws and wear helmets on bikes*

PRIME Minister Hun Sen on Thursday inaugurated Phnom Penh’s first overpass, which he said would help to ease traffic jams along Preah Monivong Boulevard and serve as a model for future overpasses in the capital.

After cutting a ribbon to officially open the US$6 million “sky bridge”, the premier declared that traffic along Monivong “will not be jammed or crowded any longer”.

“Today we inaugurate the first overpass in the history of Cambodia. The first overpass is now born,” he said to the applause of several hundred observers.

*“Now that we have the first, there should be a second, third, fourth and so on.”

Hun Sen then announced that the municipality is conducting a feasibility study for a second overpass – this one to be built on Russian Federation Boulevard near Preah Kossamak Hospital – that he said would help to facilitate the daily commute of around 170,000 vehicles and 800,000 motorbikes.*

*Traffic safety appeal*
The prime minister also used the occasion to highlight the importance of road safety, appealing to motorbike drivers to wear helmets and asking all drivers to obey traffic laws.

“To avoid traffic accidents, drivers should respect the law, and as required, they should wear helmets,” he said. “I would like to appeal to all drivers to respect and love your lives.”

Sem Panhavuth, Road Crash and Victim Information System project manager at Handicap International Belgium, said the premier was wise to draw attention to the benefits of wearing a helmet.

“According to our data ... the number of motorbike fatalities from head injuries decreased from 86 percent in 2008 to 76 percent in 2009 because more people are wearing helmets,” he said.

In 2008, there were 297 road fatalities in Phnom Penh and 1,638 throughout Cambodia, while last year saw 243 road fatalities in the capital and 1,717 throughout the Kingdom, he said.

Phnom Penh traffic police chief Heng Chantheary said he estimated that 90 to 95 percent of the public obeyed traffic laws, and that most violators were young people.

“In general, we have seen that the number of traffic accidents has decreased because more people are respecting the laws these days,” he said.
“Accidents usually occur when people are driving drunk or driving over the speed limit.”


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> Pannasastra University is now turning into Landscape Hotel


:bash::bash:This is the crazy project.:bash::bash:


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

yangkhm said:


> :bash::bash:This is the crazy project.:bash::bash:


Since this building growing up I already knew that its design is a hotel :lol:
It's not a shcool or university:lol: in the end it is a hotel:nuts:

I think if they had name it as a hotel since the begining.... maybe this hotel can't completed its construction.hno: 
This is Cambodia's standard:bash:


----------



## kmr

VRS001 said:


> Dear kmr,
> 
> I know how frustrated you are whenever you don't see anything progress, especially, something that you love. Starriver is in progress. Ground work and foundation for the highrise build are the most important. The time and the cost take almost 1/3 of the whole construction. Give another 18 month, you will see the difference.
> 
> Thanks for your update. Please post more kmr.


Thanks VRS001 for your reply maybe i saw it only the out side.but i didn't saw any worker at the out side of the construction.but if like you say i'm very happy because i want cambodia have its moden city and people in the world can know Phnom Penh.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

I totally, agree with VRS001!

Everything is just the same with GT42 the begining look very slow but when ground foundation finished the 1th floor and next growing up very fast until nowaday.


----------



## yangkhm

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Since this building growing up I already knew that its design is a hotel :lol:
> It's not a shcool or university:lol: in the end it is a hotel:nuts:
> 
> I think if they had name it as a hotel since the begining.... maybe this hotel can't completed its construction.hno:
> This is Cambodia's standard:bash:


^^:lol:Yes, I think so. That is they standard.:lol::lol:


----------



## bokator

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Since this building growing up I already knew that its design is a hotel :lol:
> It's not a shcool or university:lol: in the end it is a hotel:nuts:
> 
> I think if they had name it as a hotel since the begining.... maybe this hotel can't completed its construction.hno:
> This is Cambodia's standard:bash:


Why they can't complete it if it were name as hotel since the start of the project ?


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

OK, SeeMacau!

I'm understand it.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ better not discuss anythings too sensitive.

I am afraid of Internet tracking !!


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Any friends in phnom penh ? Post some photos please !

Specially pictures that invold with construction ! Thanks !


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Skyscraper expo on diamond island 
Monday, 28 June 2010 15:00 Soeun Say 

CAMBODIA’S first international skyscraper expo, CamBuild 2010, will take place later this year, it was announced Sunday. The show will be an international trade show open for architects, civil and building constructors, building consultants and designers, engineers, government departments, interior designers and distributors. It will take place on Phnom Penh’s Diamond Island in October. Organiser Richard Yew, who is Vice President of AMB Events SDN, said Sunday that more than 200 exhibitors are expected at the event including pavilions from Singapore, China, Taiwan, the European Union and the US.


----------



## yangkhm

It's a good new.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ I am going to attend !!


----------



## VRS001

That is good news SeeMacau. Do you have any update on Koh Pos bridge and its construction?

Sopheakr, where are you. I haven't heard from you so long. Please don't leave thread.


----------



## thekh

SeeMacau said:


> ^^ I am going to attend !!


Dont forget to take some pics!


----------



## camtv03

Man! it has been quiet lately? Nobody taking pictures of anything or an update of Grand phnom penh international or Kos Pich or Camko city...etc.


----------



## kmr

*Mekong veiw*


----------



## SeeMacau

VRS001 said:


> That is good news SeeMacau. Do you have any update on Koh Pos bridge and its construction?
> 
> Sopheakr, where are you. I haven't heard from you so long. Please don't leave thread.


I will go and take some photos !! 

I think I don't have to explain this again. Any enquiries please read the Cambodia Forum !! 

Sopheakr is still here


----------



## SeeMacau

camtv03 said:


> Man! it has been quiet lately? Nobody taking pictures of anything or an update of Grand phnom penh international or Kos Pich or Camko city...etc.


Grand Phnom Penh International City and Camko City are too far away from where I stay. I will go and take some photos if I pass there


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

After the construction sector has gradually recovered, the 
Bassac park City Company is hurriedly constructing their 
house buiding to sell for its client.This high building is in 
Sangkat Tonle Bassac , ChamKa Morn District, Phnom Penh city.








from www.everyday.com


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Topping out !!


----------



## SeeMacau

OCIC builds shops on diamond island 

Thursday, 01 July 2010 15:00 
Soeun Say 

OVERSEAS Cambodia Investment Cooperation (OCIC) is set to complete building more than 100 shops in the Diamond Island project in the next month, according to Prak Chan Long, general manager of Diamond Island Convention Exhibition Centre. He said he did not know how much it cost to build. “We’ve built the shops for rent, not for sale, and will charge about US$500 per month. We’ve rented out most of the shops already,” he said. The Diamond Island Convention Exhibition Centre is part of a larger $200 million development being built by OCIC, which has the same owners as Canadia Bank. It is slated for completion in 2016, and is expected to occupy 75 hectares, according to government approval in 2006. The island, called Koh Pich in Khmer, is in Phnom Penh.


----------



## SeeMacau

Vatannac Capital Tower (Old Proposal)
Pic: mgdesignhk


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Pearl 
Pic: mgdesignhk


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> Phnom Penh Pearl
> Pic: mgdesignhk


where this project located?^^


----------



## KDean

SeMacau, Thank you for the nice project that you share, I like it so much and it looks new to me.Is it the new project?
PEACE MAKES PROGRESS FOR CAMBODIA.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

KDean said:


> SeMacau, Thank you for the nice project that you share, I like it so much and it looks new to me.Is it the new project?
> PEACE MAKES PROGRESS FOR CAMBODIA.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU.


This phnom penh pearl always show up its new designed so many years already but untill now do nothing.hno:


----------



## Rachna

*new update!*


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> where this project located?^^


*Former Name : *Sun Wah International Finance Centre (Phnom Penh Sun Wah IFC)

*Location : *Street Samdech Hun Sen Park


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> This phnom penh pearl always show up its new designed so many years already but untill now do nothing.hno:


We may expect some good news for this one !! Just wait ..


----------



## topmodelhi5

SeeMacau said:


> Vatannac Capital Tower (Old Proposal)
> Pic: mgdesignhk


I like d old project more than a new one.


----------



## thekh

@ Rachna thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## kmr

*Decastle Royal slow construction*

Anybody know about Decastle Royal progress.i look it so slowly progress, it stil progress or has problem.


----------



## bokator

Thanks Rachna for sharing !


----------



## KDean

bokator said:


> Thanks Rachna for sharing !


Me too.Thanks.


----------



## Rachna

kay:


----------



## Montrealboy

*Phnom Penh Pearl and Embassy Center*


----------



## SeeMacau

Golden Tower 42

2010/7/4


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

I take these pics from the car, sorry for the qualities
2010/7/4


----------



## Rachna

Thank you so much, SeeMacau . I am always waiting to see your post photos.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ My picture qualities aren't good enough / not as good as yours


----------



## camtv03

Thanks Seemacau for your current updating of these construction projects.


----------



## AsianDragons

effort > picture quality > no effort


----------



## SeeMacau

Royal Tower

I'll post up the remaining pictures I've got from the computer I am using now


----------



## SeeMacau

Royal Tower

Studio (Unit F, G, H, I) and 1 Bedroom (Unit B, C and J) units - Floor Plan









2 bedrooms (Unit E) and 3 bedrooms (Unit A) units - Floor Plan









3 bedrooms (Unit D) units - Floor Plan


----------



## SeeMacau

Podium (Basement) - Floor Plan
1 retail shop









Podium (Ground Floor) - Floor Plan
2 retail shops and a specific area for banking services









Podium (Level 1) - Floor Plan 
5 retail shops


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Thanks, SeeMacau!

For all your picture, anyways I wish some friends who living in phnom penh to post some more pictures here. Thanks!


----------



## camtv03

Well, I think SeeMacau did his best about updating pictures of new building that's under construction. I don't know where he found all of these informations but i'm sure he did lots researched about it.


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Thanks, SeeMacau!
> 
> For all your picture, anyways I wish some friends who living in phnom penh to post some more pictures here. Thanks!


We need more updates in places like Camko City, Grand Phnom Penh International City, Central City etc.


----------



## SeeMacau

camtv03 said:


> Well, I think SeeMacau did his best about updating pictures of new building that's under construction. I don't know where he found all of these informations but i'm sure he did lots researched about it.


You have to thank Ysovann, one of our forumers

He's the one who gave me all the details of Royal Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Anyway, thanks everyone !! 

Ministry of Economy and Finance

2010/7/8


----------



## AsianDragons

Havent seen Mr Ysovann in the Cambodia forum ???


----------



## VRS001

Thank SeeMacau for your updates.
Is there any way that you can take photo of the ground work at Vatanac Capital?

Thank again,


----------



## SeeMacau

3 mid-rise apartment buildings (11 floors eaach) + townhouses developed by Mean Chey Foods

2010/7/12


----------



## SeeMacau

Showroom of the above apartment 

Price Starting from US$19900

2010/7/12

Toilets


















Ktichen









Dining Room









Bedroom









Living Room


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42

Sale has been postponed until the market recovers.

A 3 to 4 bedrooms unit, size ranging from roughly 200 to 250 sq m would cost between US$500000 to $600000. 

2010/7/12
At the Showroom

Clubhouse Facilities









One of the unit models


----------



## SeeMacau

Camko City

*First Phase*

The first five high rise condominiums, and two mid-rise condominiums are almost completed (Tower 1 to 5 + 2 mid-rise condo)

The remaining six high rise condominiums and two mid-rise condominiums are still under construction (Tower 6 to 11 + 2 mid-rise condo)

Townhouses are all completed 

2010/7/12

*Show Units *


----------



## SeeMacau

Camko City

Unfortunately I was not allowed to take any photos in the showroom

2010/7/12
Sorry for the quality 
Mid-rise Condominium









First 5 High-Rise Condo Towers










Other 6 towers


----------



## Rachna

*So fantastic to see CamKo city in colour!*

Wow CamKo City!. Giant Project!. Thank you so much, SeeMacau. :cheer:


----------



## bokator

Thank you SeeMacau for the photos !


----------



## camtv03

*Thanks SeeMacau*

Thanks SeeMacau for all of these buildings updated of Camko City. These buildings are progressing forward but not as fast as i expected but exceptable for world economy as right now. Thanks once again


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

According to apartment invest by local name ( Mean Chey food 999) is a very good news for Cambodia, this is what I want! We can't waiting for foriegner investor at all the time our rich local investors also can do it!

100% support the above project! Maybe I'm became a buyer too!!!

Thanks SeeMacau for the good news!


----------



## KDean

Se Macau, YOU DID THE GOOD JOB. WE LOVE YOU.Thanks.
God bless you.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks to all of you - Rachna, bokator, camtv03, MYPHNOMPENH and KDean !! 

These are the projects I'll go and visit with Ysovann when we have time:
* Central City (Cambodia Plaza)
* Grand Phnom Penh International City
* Top of the Canadia Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> According to apartment invest by local name ( Mean Chey food 999) is a very good news for Cambodia, this is what I want! We can't waiting for foriegner investor at all the time our rich local investors also can do it!
> 
> 100% support the above project! Maybe I'm became a buyer too!!!
> 
> Thanks SeeMacau for the good news!


I met up the boss outside the showroom yesterday, and I was going to ask him for a free unit :lol:

Just kidding !!


----------



## SeeMacau

VRS001 said:


> Thank SeeMacau for your updates.
> Is there any way that you can take photo of the ground work at Vatanac Capital?
> 
> Thank again,


I think they are currently moving in all the construction equipments and setting up cranes. That's all I can see from outside (I cannot access to the constructino site)


----------



## SeeMacau

From millenniumgroup
Location: Plot 21, Cnr 61,67 & 102, 106 Sts, Phnom Penh.
Size: 4,092 m2
Frontage 71.5m nom. Side 56.5m nominal.

Proposed Land Use: Retail Plaza and Commercial Office Towers 
Number of floors: 20 

The location of this project (Currently used as a carpark) is right next to the Vattanac Capital Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

AIS (American International School) Cambodia

Name: AIS (American International School) Cambodia
Number of Floors: 14
Address: Mao Tse Tong Boulevard

Currently progressing on the 2nd and 3rd floors 
Cannot take any photos because of the rain


----------



## camtv03

Hay! SeeMacau...you're the most active member for this forum or thread. If I have a chanced to go to cambodia i'll get you a better digital camera for you so that you could take a clearer pictures for any construction sites. Stay active and update. Thanks again


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

Wow.. thanks everyone that bring here with updating development project in our country :banana:. Our country will be developed in the nearest future. Please try to post more information and also updating project then we can see the progress of developing our country. 

I heard about Lyong Phat project (bridge & road) that almost complete. Anyone know that what are they going to develop along that road? Someone told me that they plan to develop residential, commercial, factory, and so on... Can anyone bring us more information about that project???


----------



## VRS001

Thank SeeMacau for your repply and update.
Wishing you good luck!


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> Showroom of the above apartment
> 
> Price Starting from US$19900
> 
> 2010/7/12
> 
> Toilets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ktichen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dining Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Room


^^^^It is not classic style or it is khmer style...hno:hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> ^^^^It is not classic style or it is khmer style...hno:hno:


A bit of both


----------



## khmer_angkor

Thanks SeeMacau for all the update and photo thanks for making cambodia forum possible may GOD bless you
I really love that Chroy Changva project im hoping they will start on it soon


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks everyone !! 

This project will definitely go ahead if the 2008 financial crisis didnt happen


----------



## SeeMacau

bokator said:


> That must be a lot of work for you SeeMacau ! Thanks !


Scanning + Editing + typing all the words = 2 hours

That was fine because I did all these at night


----------



## Rudravarman

SeeMacau said:


> Thanks everyone !!
> 
> This project will definitely go ahead if the 2008 financial crisis didnt happen


^^ If that Chrouy Changvar project goes ahead we will see alot of tall buildings lolz! Do you have any information about Vattanac Tower and Star River?


----------



## yangkhm

that great project!


----------



## YSovann

Thanks, SeeMacau for your posting!!

I will find out if the the project is finalized


----------



## camtv03

SeeMacau...based on what you saying Chroy Changva project is an old project that has never been proposed or summited to the city hall? Maybe it is just a future concept projects for the next 10-15 years from now?


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

camtv03 said:


> SeeMacau...based on what you saying Chroy Changva project is an old project that has never been proposed or summited to the city hall? Maybe it is just a future concept projects for the next 10-15 years from now?


You are rigth !

If this project is still alive it's suppose already summited to the city hall...then it suppose to have a big announcement.

Just remmember that no one know any proposed or project before city hall.


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ If that Chrouy Changvar project goes ahead we will see alot of tall buildings lolz! Do you have any information about Vattanac Tower and Star River?


Vattanac Capital Tower - under construction, cannot see what is going on inside because the fence is too high. 

Star River - I'll go there and see how it progress, no updates in their website hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

camtv03 said:


> SeeMacau...based on what you saying Chroy Changva project is an old project that has never been proposed or summited to the city hall? Maybe it is just a future concept projects for the next 10-15 years from now?


This is not a future concept project. But construction was postponed because of the financial crisis. Eveything was almost settled and it is up to the developer decisions when to start off this project. 

The first thing developer need to do is land reclamation.

Any investors or developers interested in this project??


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> You are rigth !
> 
> If this project is still alive it's suppose already summited to the city hall...then it suppose to have a big announcement.
> 
> Just remmember that no one know any proposed or project before city hall.


I agree with you, there should be an announcement fo this project


----------



## SeeMacau

*Bad news*

Office rental prices decline as supply exceeds demand hno:

A man rides past the Icon Professional Centre on Norodom Boulevard in Phnom Penh yesterday. Though Icon has seen occupancy rise, many property managers are cutting rent rates this quarter.









Friday, 16 July 2010 15:01 
Soeun Say 

SUPPLY of office space continues to outstrip demand in Phnom Penh, putting pressure on already squeezed rental prices, with rates down 25 percent in the second quarter, compared to the same of period last year, an official said.

Keuk Narin, secretary of the National Valuers Association of Cambodia and general manager of Bonna Realty Group, said yesterday that increasing office space for rent in Phnom Penh was forcing a cut in rental prices.

A quarter-on-quarter comparison of rental rates showed that 2010 second quarter prices fell 2 percent from the first three months of the year, when rates were already 10 percent lower than the 2009’s fourth quarter.

A year-on-year comparison shows office rent is between 20 percent and 25 percent lower than in the second quarter of 2009.

“This year the supply of office space for rent has increased 15 percent – much more than the demand – and I think that has pushed prices still lower this year,” he said.

The valuers association estimated that monthly rent for A-grade office space ranged between US$20 to $30 per square metre, down from first quarter rates of $25 to $35. The average occupancy rate for the first six months of this year was around 50 to 60 percent. Rental rates in B-grade offices now ranges from $8 to $12 per square metre, down from $10 to $15, with an average occupancy of about 66 percent.

Chheang Meng, general manager for Phnom Penh’s Bayon Building Center said he had slashed his asking price for office space from $17 per square metre to $12 – but buyers wanted it even lower. “Many people are looking for office space, but they need cheaper prices, and we cannot offer it to them,” he said

However, some sites have managed to increase their market share despite the slackening demand.

NVAC figures show that Icon Professional Centre on Norodom Boulevard increased its occupancy from 30 percent to 50 percent quarter-on-quarter, while Canadia Tower increased from 20 percent to 35 percent.

“It is a good sign for Canadia Tower and Icon Professional Center,” Keuk Narin said.

*CB Richard Ellis (CBRE) Cambodia predicted earlier this year that office supply in Phnom Penh could reach as much as 200,000 square metres by 2013, almost double the current space, if the majority of office stock slated for development was completed.*


----------



## YSovann

[IMBridging the gap 
THURSDAY, 15 JULY 2010 15:00 MAY TITTHARA 


Photo by: Pha Lina 

Workers connect two pieces of the Prek Phnov bridge in Kandal province’s Ponhea Leu district yesterday. Phnom Penh Deputy Governor Nuon Sameth was to meet yesterday with Cambodian People’s Party Senator Ly Yong Phat, who financed the project, over the collection of toll fees.


----------



## YSovann

I like the show room of CamCo City very much


----------



## SeeMacau

*Prek Phnov bridge in Kandal province - Ponhea Leu district*


----------



## SeeMacau

YSovann said:


> I like the show room of CamCo City very much


Unfortunately they won't allow us to take any photos .. hno:


----------



## yangkhm

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> You are rigth !
> 
> If this project is still alive it's suppose already summited to the city hall...then it suppose to have a big announcement.
> 
> Just remmember that no one know any proposed or project before city hall.


^^^^Maybe, just the concept, i never here about this project too. some projects in Cambodia are like imagine. hno:


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> Unfortunately they won't allow us to take any photos .. hno:


if the show room are best they will allow you to take photo, but i think the room designing are not very nice.:bash::bash:


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.equitycam.tv/index.php?o...cts&catid=60:infrastructure&Itemid=91&lang=en


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> if the show room are best they will allow you to take photo, but i think the room designing are not very nice.:bash::bash:





YSovann said:


> I like the show room of CamCo City very much


----------



## kvaaa

Rudravarman said:


> ^^ I'm speaking the truth! For over 35 years none of the money from his pockets went into developing the country!


 Clown,
if you don't know the **** what you are talking about,
shut the **** up!


----------



## BetterForAll

From 1979 ( started from zero) and we've just had fully peaceful for 12 years since 1998. I do agree that there are corruptions in Cambodia, but we are improving. Every country has corruption, but they're improving from time to time. 
Pls Leave sometime For Cambodia n keep think positive friends Let move on


----------



## Rachna

*Thank for your participation!*

This forum will be nicer with many more photos friends! I hope our friends try to post as many photos as they can. I hope to see every pages can continue with more photos.


----------



## topmodelhi5

kvaaa said:


> Clown,
> if you don't know the **** what you are talking about,
> shut the **** up!


I agree with Kvaa, Rudravaraman knows nothing! You don't know how hard we start from point zero! You'd better think before criticize!


----------



## Rudravarman

topmodelhi5 said:


> I agree with Kvaa, Rudravaraman knows nothing! You don't know how hard we start from point zero! You'd better think before criticize!


^^ What do you mean I know nothing! You guys don't know how to handle criticism! If Cambodia have people like you run the country it will look the same lolz! Learn how to take criticism and learn how to point the good and bad! Not just the good side! :bash::bash:


----------



## StrongAngkor

Thanks seemacau alot for help me to know about the reason why our skyscraper progressing so slow. Now i learn new lesson from u that the infrasstructure n situation of a country is the factor that investors think much about it. So we hope our infrasstructure will be better soon. Now our national road is improving. But i live in Battambang province, i dont know how can they improve infrastructure coz even few roads in city still be muddy when raining. N they never think about it. Sometime the residents hav to share money each other in order to repair the road around their houses. Last year i saw the few main roads in city were repaired. But still the same quality. Lolzz


----------



## BetterForAll

http://www.sangkhimcanaan.org/Development.htm

I just found a new school project in K.Chhnarng..sorry this is my first time posting.


----------



## SeeMacau

StrongAngkor said:


> Thanks seemacau alot for help me to know about the reason why our skyscraper progressing so slow. Now i learn new lesson from u that the infrasstructure n situation of a country is the factor that investors think much about it. So we hope our infrasstructure will be better soon. Now our national road is improving. But i live in Battambang province, i dont know how can they improve infrastructure coz even few roads in city still be muddy when raining. N they never think about it. Sometime the residents hav to share money each other in order to repair the road around their houses. Last year i saw the few main roads in city were repaired. But still the same quality. Lolzz


You don't have to thank me 

Infrastrcuture is just one of the factor associated with. However, market demands and affordabilites (ex. % of middle income / high income households), government policies are need to be considered.


----------



## SeeMacau

BetterForAll said:


> http://www.sangkhimcanaan.org/Development.htm
> 
> I just found a new school project in K.Chhnarng..sorry this is my first time posting.


Thanks very much !! Very nice


----------



## SeeMacau

I agree both of you - topmodelhi and Rudravarman

The war was ended in 1998. Consider the progress and achievement made in the past 12 years, Cambodia has made sigificant improvements. However, if Cambodia wants to shorten the gap with other neighbouring countires and stand out against countries like Laos or Myanmar. The government must work a lot harder to make this country a great place to live, work and play in. Good educated people should be hired for public service, instead of those selected from army ..

But I think we don't have to bring this issue up in this thread, because this is an international forum and everyone is reading it


----------



## Rachna

Good news! I don't know whether the information on the website below is about this project or not. Please check!
http://www.cen.com.kh/localnews/show_detail/20?token=NDNhYmM3MTllY2U1NzQ0ZDI1MGQwOTAyOGYxMjRh








:banana:


----------



## BetterForAll

http://cen.com.kh/localnews/show_detail/20?token=NDNhYmM3MTllY2U1NzQ0ZDI1MGQwOTAyOGYxMjRh

The Korean Company (HAEDA CITY GROUP) Will start their 470 millions Dollars "Angkor Resort city" which was delayed because of the global economic crisis in October this Year. The company chief executive met the prime minister On Friday 29th. He said the project (200millons dollars) will finish its first phase in mid 2012. This project included 4 n 5 stars Hotels, Golf, shopping n entertainment centers...etc (sorry if my english is not good, just 1 2 share to who cant read Khmer)
Great news:banana:


----------



## BetterForAll

http://cen.com.kh/localnews/show_detail/20?token=NDNhYmM3MTllY2U1NzQ0ZDI1MGQwOTAyOGYxMjRh

The Korean Company (HAEDA CITY GROUP) Will start their 470 millions Dollars "Angkor Resort city" which was delayed because of the global economic crisis in October this Year. The company chief executive met the prime minister On Friday 29th. He said the project will finish its first phase (200millons dollars) in mid 2012. This project included 4 n 5 stars Hotels, Golf, shopping n entertainment centers...etc (sorry if my english is not good, just 1 2 share to who cant read Khmer)
Great news:banana:


----------



## camtv03

*Big Las Vegas Developers Sought For New Cambodia Casino*

Thu Jul 29th, 2010
By Daniel Ten Kate
Bloomberg


The tourist draw of Angkor Wat, the 12th century Hindu temple, an international airport and “tons” of incentives from the government, including corporate tax holidays and low gaming levies, will make the project viable, Cho said.
South Korean developer Intercity Group plans to start construction in October on a $400 million casino resort complex near Cambodia’s Angkor Wat temples that aims to draw high rollers from Macau and Singapore.

Harrah’s Entertainment Inc., the world’s biggest casino owner, and MGM Resorts International, the largest casino owner on the Las Vegas strip, are among potential investors to visit the site, James Cho, Intercity’s vice president, said in an interview yesterday. The first phase of the project, Cambodia’s largest casino to date, is set to finish in 2012, he said.

“All these big guys are interested in operation management deals,” said Cho, who holds a graduate degree from Columbia University. “We’re confident because the feasibility is there and gaming concessions in this region are so rare.” 

Intercity is betting the casino complex, with an investment value equivalent to about 4 percent of Cambodia’s gross domestic product, will draw Asian gamblers looking for an alternative to more established gambling centers. Singapore opened Resorts World Sentosa in February and Marina Bay Sands in April, and Vietnam has approved a $4.2 billion casino set to open in 2013.

Raising funds may prove difficult in the current financial climate given the project’s scale, which is bigger than most casinos outside Singapore and Macau, said Sean Monaghan, an industry expert who formerly worked as a gaming analyst at Merrill Lynch & Co. Success may hinge on showing investors ties to junket operators in Thailand and China, he said.

“Even though Siem Reap sounds goods, most of the people that go there aren’t really casino players,” Singapore-based Monaghan said. “You have to have a very, very solid team to pull that financing off.”

Temples, Incentives 

Yvette Monet, an MGM spokeswoman, and Jacqueline Peterson, a spokeswoman for Las Vegas-based Harrah’s, didn’t immediately respond to e-mails sent after regular office hours or answer calls to their mobile phones.

Intercity declined to reveal how much funding has been raised so far. The tourist draw of Angkor Wat, the 12th century Hindu temple, an international airport and “tons” of incentives from the government, including corporate tax holidays and low gaming levies, will make the project viable, Cho said.

“Not everybody’s going to gamble in Macau or Singapore,” Cho said. “Cambodia is family friendly and it’s cheaper.”

Hyung Joo Kim, Intercity’s chief executive officer, is scheduled to meet Prime Minister Hun Sen today in Phnom Penh, Cho said. He will be accompanied by several partners in the project, including Tobin Prior, a former executive with Kerzner International Ltd. who led the company’s bid for the Singapore concession in 2006 that was eventually awarded to Genting Bhd.

Golf Courses, Water Park 

Cambodian government spokesman Phay Siphan referred questions to the country’s investment board. Sok Chenda, secretary-general of the Council for the Development of Cambodia, declined to comment on the project when reached by phone.

Intercity Group is a Seoul-based global real estate and investment firm founded in 1994, according to its website. It has developed $387 million worth of commercial and residential properties in South Korea, according to the site.

Intercity received a license to develop the Angkor casino in 2008, according to the website.

The Bellus Angkor Resort & City will feature the casino, three hotels, three golf courses and a water park. The 18-hole course will be designed by David McLay Kidd, who created the Bandon Dunes course in Oregon and Castle Course in St. Andrews, Scotland, Cho said.

Cambodia attracted 2.2 million tourists last year, with about 580,000 flying directly into Siem Reap, according to government statistics. The resort will be located about 20 kilometers (12.4 miles) north of Angkor, about a 30-minute drive from the airport, Cho said.

To contact the reporter on this story: Daniel Ten Kate in Bangkok at [email protected]


----------



## BetterForAll

Thank for sharing *Rachna* 
Pls sorry I confused posted 2 the same, Pls delete for me:bash:


----------



## Rachna

Welcome BetterForAll! Be enjoy with this forum and be active to share photos of PHNOM PENH |Projects & Construction.:lol:


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

> Good educated people should be hired for public service, instead of those selected from army .


This is a good idea

And government should remove all the bull shit .....!:bash: one by one or all at the same time.:cheers:

And some of them always sleeping! And wake up only when PM Hun Sen knock the door. Lolz


----------



## Rudravarman

See this is why I like Koreans lolz! You know what they should do for the slot machines! Put stuff that relates to Angkor in the slot machines like golden Angkor or Bayon face on the slot machine! It's going to look kool! Like over here in the U.S. we have slot machines for the Egyptian Pyramids, Mayans, Romans. etc! It's time to put Angkor in there lolz! This way it will make Angkor more famous across the Globe! Also I heard Las Vegas is going to open up a Casino called Angkor Encore but I don't know if they built or not!


----------



## BetterForAll

http://3d4u2c.blogspot.com/










I found this Proposal for Malaysian Embassy in Cambodia. I don't know whether it's real or not.


----------



## bokator

I hope it's real. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## camtv03

Rachna! Don't you live in srok khmer, phnom penh too? If not where are you now?


----------



## Rachna

Hi Camtv3! Now I'm studying MD in our best neighboring country. Why u 1 2 know my location?


----------



## KDean

Thanks for all information. we are happy to see all projects of developing in CAMBODIA.GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU.WE WISHES ALL INVESTORS TO SUCCEED IN THEIR BUSINESS IN CAMBODIA.KEEP SHARING,PLEASE
:cheers:


----------



## SeeMacau

Rachna said:


> Welcome BetterForAll! Be enjoy with this forum and be active to share photos of PHNOM PENH |Projects & Construction.:lol:


Yes, please keep this forum with discussions on ''Phnom Penh Projects and Constructions'' only 

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## SeeMacau

BetterForAll said:


> http://3d4u2c.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Proposal for Malaysian Embassy in Cambodia. I don't know whether it's real or not.





bokator said:


> I hope it's real. Thanks for sharing !



It is ''real'' and almost completed 

Location : Norodom Boulevard


----------



## SeeMacau

''Golden Tower 42'' - working on level 23-25

Construction has slow down .. I wish it can speed up !!


----------



## camtv03

Rachna...because i saw you used to post some construction pictures and I didn't see you post any picture lately. I don't live in Cambodia so i'm just wondering why.


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

2010/7/30

Sorry for the quality ..


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown building at Czechoslovakia Street

2010/7/30


----------



## SeeMacau

A new Spanish clothing boutique based in Barcelona - 'Mango' will soon be open, right next to the Axara Paris at Sihanouk (St. 274) :cheers:

*Mango*


----------



## SeeMacau

Photos of Axara fashion boutique from Paris, at Sihanouk St. 

Photos : AXARA - Facebook


----------



## bokator

Phnom Penh Tower is growing fast !


----------



## StrongAngkor

Phnom penh tower will be the glass-building? Then If like that, though it bit lower building If compare to other constructions, but it still look good design wit its glass.. I love glass-buildings..


----------



## SeeMacau

Their facades are not fully cover in glass


----------



## leekhmer

anyone have any Mekong Renaissance update? I heard that the project will complete by 2020.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

leekhmer said:


> anyone have any Mekong Renaissance update? I heard that the project will complete by 2020.


It is just a dead project only! That one nothing difference with Chroy Changva project hno: 

They will start the construction in year 2200:lol:

I'm working very close to foriegn investor and when they are talking about our country I'm very hno:

But WHAT to do???? just read *Koh Santepheap daily* it's enough. hno:


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Hi friends!! see the rubbish!!! this is daytime..! if nighttime it will be more then this.

Who will care this???


----------



## bokator

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Hi friends!! see the rubbish!!! this is daytime..! if nighttime it will be more then this.
> 
> Who will care this???


Centri ?


----------



## camtv03

SeeMacau said:


> Phnom Penh Tower
> 
> 2010/7/30
> 
> Sorry for the quality ..


Wow! Phnom penh towner progress very fast and it's almost complete. Maybe another 6-8 most month it'll done.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

bokator said:


> Centri ?


That crazy Centrihno: Make a cake without flourhno:


----------



## thekh

Phnom Penh Tower is very fast!


----------



## BetterForAll

SeeMacau said:


> It is ''real'' and almost completed
> 
> Location : Norodom Boulevard



WOW @@ Phnom Penh Tower is progressing so fast. I hope the Gold Tower 42 envies n start building faster LOL Joking :banana: 
Thank SeeMacau for the info and the new photos


----------



## camtv03

Hay! Seemacau...Any new photo of GT42? We're counting on you


----------



## SeeMacau

camtv03 said:


> Hay! Seemacau...Any new photo of GT42? We're counting on you


I went to Monvivong this morning 

Golden Tower 42

2010/8/4


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

2010/8/4


----------



## SeeMacau

The ''Green mesh'' under demolition right next to Phnom Penh Tower and Posco Star River sales office at Monivong .. 

We may expect a new high-rise tower on that loation 

2010/8/4


----------



## SeeMacau

Delta Garden

*Over 100 Townhouses + 3 Service Apartments *

Developer: Delta Garden
Project Management Consultant: Delta Gardent and Domain Resources Sdn. Bhd. (Malaysia)
Civil & Structural Engineer: Perunding PuncakReka (Malaysia)
Mechanical & Electrical Engineer: HC Chee Consult (Malaysia)
Architect: Architect: A. Idea International Sdn. Bhd.

Clubhouse:
1. Pool, gymnasium, SPA, sauna and massage.
2. Meeting facilities.
3. Tennis, squash courts and basketball court.
4. Reading room and game rooms.
5. Convenient store.
6. Children’s room.
7. Restaurants (indoor and outdoor)
8. Cinema
9. Karaoke
10. Banquet with a capacity of 800 pax.


----------



## SeeMacau

*Site Plan *


----------



## SeeMacau

*Location*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unit Type A*









*Unit Type B*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unit Type C*









*Unit Type D*


----------



## BetterForAll

Thank SeeMacau For the new GT 42, PP Tower Photos n a new project detail "Delta Garden". Do you have any idea about the price of the Units??


----------



## Rachna

Thanks SeeMaCau! Stay away from the country always want to know the progressing! Hope to share photos when finish study and go back!


----------



## StrongAngkor

Wow! Pp tower grows very fast, good job pp tower! I cant wait to see all buildings along Monivong boulevard completed. M sure they will change pp skyline.. Gold tower 42 will become the tallest building in phnom penh instead of currently OCIC tower. Does anyone know will the shopping center of the base level of GT42 let the public join? Or just only for thier resident? Lol at least they should open its sky lounge for the public see..


----------



## camtv03

Thank you SeeMacau for your effort and all the photos... you are the man we can count on. Very helpful


----------



## camtv03

SeeMacau said:


> Delta Garden
> 
> *Over 100 Townhouses + 3 Service Apartments *
> 
> Developer: Delta Garden
> Project Management Consultant: Delta Gardent and Domain Resources Sdn. Bhd. (Malaysia)
> Civil & Structural Engineer: Perunding PuncakReka (Malaysia)
> Mechanical & Electrical Engineer: HC Chee Consult (Malaysia)
> Architect: Architect: A. Idea International Sdn. Bhd.
> 
> Clubhouse:
> 1. Pool, gymnasium, SPA, sauna and massage.
> 2. Meeting facilities.
> 3. Tennis, squash courts and basketball court.
> 4. Reading room and game rooms.
> 5. Convenient store.
> 6. Children’s room.
> 7. Restaurants (indoor and outdoor)
> 8. Cinema
> 9. Karaoke
> 10. Banquet with a capacity of 800 pax.


Hay! SeeMacau,
Do you know how much this project cost? Look like it's big project and any idea when it's going to start?


----------



## SeeMacau

BetterForAll said:


> Thank SeeMacau For the new GT 42, PP Tower Photos n a new project detail "Delta Garden". Do you have any idea about the price of the Units??





camtv03 said:


> Hay! SeeMacau,
> Do you know how much this project cost? Look like it's big project and any idea when it's going to start?


Sorry, I don't have the price list with me.


----------



## SeeMacau

StrongAngkor said:


> Wow! Pp tower grows very fast, good job pp tower! I cant wait to see all buildings along Monivong boulevard completed. M sure they will change pp skyline.. Gold tower 42 will become the tallest building in phnom penh instead of currently OCIC tower. Does anyone know will the shopping center of the base level of GT42 let the public join? Or just only for thier resident? Lol at least they should open its sky lounge for the public see..


Of course the shopping center will open to public, but not the clubhouse facilities. 

Judging the ''quality'' of this building and height per floor, I would say high-end brands like Louis Vuitton, Burberry, Omega, Gucci, Prada, Salvatore Ferragamo etc will sign a lease with the developer to open their boutiques or flagship stores in this shopping center - a ''mini'' version of Champs-Élysées from Paris


----------



## SeeMacau

Rachna said:


> Thanks SeeMaCau! Stay away from the country always want to know the progressing! Hope to share photos when finish study and go back!


I'll visit your country (probably next weekend or the week after - weekend) once I got everything settle down


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks everyone !! 

If you guys want to know about prices of townhouses and units around Phnom Penh, here is the price list for Camko City. 

*Townhouses*


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh International University New Campus

2010/8/4










Unknown building U/C beside PPIU


----------



## yangkhm

thanks for up date...


----------



## leekhmer

*New Phnom Penh Municipal Court*











The former building of Phnom Penh Municipal Court has been
demolished but the construction of a new building on the
same site has not yet started.This is the structure of the new
court buiding which will be constructed in the near future.

from: www.everyday.com.kh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Name: *Maison Ruby Condominums
*Address: *Chom Chao Commune, Dangkor district, Phnom Penh
*Number of floors: *7
*Number of units: *56 (All the condos sold so far have been bought by South Koreans)
*Completion: *2011
*Prices:*ranging from US$65,000 to $79,000 each
*Construction Costs: *US$4 million


----------



## SeeMacau

Developers attribute sales to property law 

Thursday, 05 August 2010 15:00 
Soeun Say 

A SOUTH Korean housing developer has sold almost half of its US$4 million condominium development project in Phnom Penh’s Dangkor district, and the foreign property ownership laws passed three months ago has helped sales, an official said yesterday.

“We have already sold 25 units out of 56. We sold our condos since the National Assembly approved the foreign ownership law, and we hope to sell all of them by the end of the year,” Sy Veacha, personal secretary to the Maison Ruby condominium developer In Keun Oh, said yesterday.

The National Assembly passed the law providing foreigners with ownership rights in private units above the ground floor in April. It was followed by a sub-decree last month capping foreign ownership of such buildings at 70 percent.

Sy Veacha said the law had paved the way to attracting foreigners to buy the Maison Ruby condos, slated for completion early 2011. All the condos sold so far have been bought by South Koreans.

“Despite the economic crisis affecting Cambodia’s property market, we never delayed our project construction because we were confident of the foreign co-ownership law,” she said.

Once complete, Maison Ruby will be seven storeys high, with 56 units ranging from US$65,000 to $79,000 each.

The site spans over 1,595 square metres at Chom Chao Commune, Dangkor district.

Mang Savandara, property manager of the Cambodia Property Ltd Co, agreed yesterday that the foreign property co-ownership law had boosted confidence.

“Our company has received calls from so many foreigners since the law was approved,” he said.


----------



## BetterForAll

Thank SeeMacau for the price lists and the new information...
Thank LeeKhmer as well for the Municipal court building project photo..


----------



## SeeMacau

Boeung Kak land reclassified 

Thursday, 05 August 2010 15:02 
May Titthara and Sebastian Stran

An aerial view of the south side of Boeung Kak lake, as seen from the Canadia Bank tower in October last year.
Photo by: Sovan Philong









LARGE portions of the city’s Boeung Kak lakeside have been reclassified as state private property under the joint control of City Hall and the local company behind the controversial filling of the lake, according to a recent sub-decree.

The document, signed by Prime Minister Hun Sen on July 20, states that 126.85 hectares of the lake and its surroundings are to be “considered as a state private property for Shukaku Inc Company to develop based on the government’s purpose”.

“The area mentioned above is legally managed and controlled by related Ministries and Phnom Penh Municipal Hall with the cooperation of Shukaku Inc Co Ltd,” the sub-decree states. Unlike state public land, which includes lakes, rivers, roads and parks, state private land can be legally leased or sold to companies or individuals.

In February 2007, Shukaku, an obscure local firm owned by Cambodian People’s Party Senator Lao Meng Khin, signed a lease agreement with the municipality giving it the right to develop the lakeside, then a state public property. The following year, it began filling in the lake to make way for a 133-hectare housing and commercial development at the lakeside. Housing rights advocates say that more than 4,000 families will be displaced by the project.

Phnom Penh Deputy Governor Pa Socheatvong confirmed that the area contained in the sub-decree had been classified as state private land for some time, but did not give any reason for the reclassification.

“Before [the lake] was state public land, so government could not rent it to a private company to develop it. They have to reclassify it as state private land in order that the private company gets the legal right to develop that area,” he said.

The recent sub-decree followed a similar subdecree issued in August 2008, which also claimed to have reclassified the lake as state private land.
David Pred, executive director of Bridges Across Borders Cambodia, said yesterday that the new sub-decree – like the earlier sub-decree – was an attempt to provide “retrospective legal cover” for the 2007 lease agreement.

“The state did not have the right to lease the lake and surrounding land at that time, because the lake is state public property, which cannot be subject to long-term leases,” he said. He said that many of the lakeside families had a legal right to their land.

Pred also described the new sub-decree as “puzzling” in that it referred to 126 hectares rather than the 133 hectares that were leased in 2007.

“This may be an indication that the Council of Ministers recognises some of the land that was originally leased to Shukaku as private land,” he said, and called on the Council to disclose to residents the exact boundaries of the development area.

“Those who fall outside those boundaries should be given land titles without further delay,” he added.

Representatives of Shukaku Inc could not be reached for comment yesterday. The company’s office address, as listed in the Yellow Pages, is an empty lot on Street 114, and the phone number connects to a restaurant in another part of the city.

Duy Thov, deputy secretary general of the Council for the Development of Cambodia, declined to comment.


----------



## SeeMacau

Golden Tower 42 and Phnom Penh Tower 
From Soriya Shopping Centre Carpark

2010/8/8


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Building (Mid-rise, 10-12 floors?)

2010/8/8


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

SeeMacau said:


> Golden Tower 42 and Phnom Penh Tower
> From Soriya Shopping Centre Carpark
> 
> 2010/8/8


So what is that mid rise building name ? 

It's located between GT42 and P-Penh Tower in this picture.

According to some pictures just posted by SeeMacau, Show that p-penh has so many mid rise growing up but we are don't know what does building name...!!!???:cheers:


----------



## yangkhm

Phnom Penh tower may reach the top. Thanks for update!


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> So what is that mid rise building name ?
> 
> It's located between GT42 and P-Penh Tower in this picture.
> 
> According to some pictures just posted by SeeMacau, Show that p-penh has so many mid rise growing up but we are don't know what does building name...!!!???:cheers:


Many of them are service apartments ..


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> Phnom Penh tower may reach the top. Thanks for update!


They are working on level 19/20


----------



## YSovann

Thank you SeeMacau for you update:banana:

There are many unknown mid rise building under construction and there mostly service apartment


----------



## AsianDragons

^^ do you guys know how many towers are going to be >100m, Gold Tower ...


----------



## topmodelhi5

192m


----------



## SeeMacau

YSovann said:


> Thank you SeeMacau for you update:banana:
> 
> There are many unknown mid rise building under construction and there mostly service apartment


Yes, this is because of the increase number of exptatriates residing in Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

AsianDragons said:


> ^^ do you guys know how many towers are going to be >100m, Gold Tower ...


Golden Tower 42
ANZ Royal Tower
Vattanac Tower
Star River (3 towers)
Phnom Penh IFC Main Office Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium

*2010/7/12*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Koh Pich second bridge opens (from Agence Kampuchea Press - AKP)*


----------



## camtv03

Hay SeeMacau, 
Good job dude...appreciate your hard work for this tread. I think PP tower will be completed before GT 42. Happy to see these building progress.


----------



## Asian

SeeMacau said:


> Now we overtake "Paris'' thread - the largest thread in number of posts !! :cheers:
> 
> :dance:


Is that right? It is sweet!


----------



## khmerpride




----------



## bokator

khmerpride said:


>


what's this building ? GT42 ?


----------



## khmerpride

yeah that is GT42 I found this pic on Google


----------



## StrongAngkor

It is old pic. Since the building still low now it has grown nearly 50% already.. :-D


----------



## khmerpride

StrongAngkor said:


> It is old pic. Since the building still low now it has grown nearly 50% already.. :-D


ohh I did´nt know it , someone can post current pic´s of GT42 ?


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

khmerpride said:


> ohh I did´nt know it , someone can post current pic´s of GT42 ?


Please back to page #116 has some pic of GT42 just posted by SeeMacau.


----------



## yangkhm

It look tall...


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

The construction of high-rise buildings in Phnom Penh has 
increasing thanks to many foreign investors come to invest in 
this field.It is expected that, in the future the tall buidings will 
bloom in the Capital City.


----------



## SeeMacau

VRS001 said:


> SeeMacau, you are really working hard for this thread.
> Thank for your updates. I really appreciate your hard work.
> Do you have any update of Koh Pos bridge?
> 
> Thanks,


No, haven't been to Sihanoukville since I came to Cambodia


----------



## SeeMacau

khmerpride said:


> Why needs The Castle Royal Condominium so long ?
> GT42 and PP tower moving fast but De Castle Royal Condominium not
> and De Castle Royal Condominium is not a big building like GT42


The project is ''on hold'' ..


----------



## SeeMacau

khmerpride, please post ''new pics'' only, otherwise people from other forums may get confuse.

Thanks very much !!


----------



## SeeMacau

Pharos Housing Complex

No Activities hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

River Palace 31

No progress at all hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

Bellevue Apartment


----------



## SeeMacau

Bellevue Apartment


----------



## SeeMacau

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development

*Level 2*


----------



## SeeMacau

*A new hotel*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Opposite Paññāsāstra International School *


----------



## SeeMacau

Yellow Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

New Mosque at Tonle Sap Road


----------



## khmerpride

SeeMacau said:


> khmerpride, please post ''new pics'' only, otherwise people from other forums may get confuse.
> 
> Thanks very much !!


sry its my bad !

and thanks for this new updates and pic´s


----------



## leekhmer

Construction Progress of CAMKO CITY

182 Units of Townhouses and Villas have been completed in April 2009. The 1st stage of High-rise condominiums has been being completed in phases. Two high-rise condominiums have been completed on May 2010 and remains will be completed by September 2010. The 3rd stage of High-rise condominiums is planned to be completed by March 2011.





















1st stage of Condominium










Townhouses & Villas









Townhouses & Villas









Townhouses & Villas









New Roundabout in front of CamKo City



from: http://worldcitycambodia.com/


----------



## Rachna

Thank you LeeKhmer! Nice job! :nuts:


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> Pharos Housing Complex
> 
> No Activities hno:


^^This so pitty project..hno:hno:hno:


----------



## khmerpride

its look nice but hard to believe that it only phase 1 , it will look good when it is complete


----------



## yangkhm

Rachna said:


> Thank you LeeKhmer! Nice job! :nuts:


:banana::banana:Comko city very beautiful:banana::banana:


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks for good photos update...


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> *Opposite Paññāsāstra International School *


No..I think this building is not Pannasastra but it is the Norton University ....if i am not wrong...:cheers:


----------



## Rudravarman

^^^ They need to smash all of them old houses down and widen the roads more to ease traffic congestion!!


----------



## leekhmer

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ They need to smash all of them old houses down and widen the roads more to ease traffic congestion!!


totally agree!


----------



## khmerpride

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ They need to smash all of them old houses down and widen the roads more to ease traffic congestion!!


They already do it but its worse for the People they lost their Houses and they don´t have enough money to buy a House like in Camko City now they live on the streets and tried everyday to Survive ,because of the government were 
23 000 people displaced and poverty rising again it does not matter if the houses
look ugly and dirty but to smash Houses of poor people is not a solution


----------



## bokator

Camko City is looking good !


----------



## camtv03

*Cambodia plans sustainable resort island*

Cambodia plans sustainable resort island
Christy Wyatt , 17 August 2010

Be the first to comment on this article 

Cambodia has unveiled plans to boost its events appeal with the development of a sustainable resort island.


Development conglomerate the Royal Group of Cambodia announced plans to transform Koh Rong island into a eco-friendly tourist destination with the development of an airport, marina, port, resorts, hotels and golf courses. 
The island is less than one hour’s flight from Bangkok, and the project will focus on high-end, sustainable tourism, with the first phase of development set to be completed within five years.

"Key to the eco-strategy is that all development partners conform to recycling and low-energy use, with minimal use of high-energy consuming materials," said David Simister, chairman of CBRE Thailand, the advisor and agent for developing the island. 


Koh Rong island development plans include:
An international airport in the centre of the island 
A working seaport to service ferries, equipment and supply shipments 
A separate marina to accommodate pleasure boats, yachts and cruise ships, with a boardwalk of boutiques, restaurants, bars and guesthouses. 
Three golf courses


----------



## khmerpride

thanks for this good news , a resort Island sounds very cool


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> No..I think this building is not Pannasastra but it is the Norton University ....if i am not wrong...:cheers:


Yes, this is the new campus of Norton University


----------



## SeeMacau

khmerpride said:


> its look nice but hard to believe that it only phase 1 , it will look good when it is complete


It supposed to be completed by 2009. But the good news is .. everything is progressing well !!


----------



## Rachna

Thank you everyone that be so actived in this forum! I am looking forward to see more progressing photos from our friends like Vatanak Capital, Star River, Rose Condominium, second building of council minister..etc,. :lol:


----------



## wenhal

love the River Palace 31 - 31 floors


----------



## khmerpride

wow thanks for these pic´s


----------



## AsianDragons

the new rail line looks quite reliable, hope they finish it soon


----------



## Masterfully

Wonderful of Cambodia


----------



## khmerpride




----------



## khmerpride

Phnom Penh skyline GT42 and Phnom Penh Tower


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Phnom penh, Monivong road. 








Decastal Royal, no action.


----------



## YSovann

Thanks Rachana :banana::banana:

Cambodian wants to see the railway improvement


----------



## YSovann

Hi ! MYPHNOMPENH i see the Decasle is under progressing but it just slowly


----------



## khmerpride

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Phnom penh, Monivong road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decastal Royal, no action.


is this road new ?


----------



## bokator

No it's not. Just cleaner !


----------



## Rachna

source: http://kohsantepheapdaily.com.kh/article/20100822-203633.html


----------



## Rachna

Hydroelectricity at Tatai small river at Porsat province will start to privide electricity in the mid of 2011 to Phnom Penh (most electricity hunger), Kopong Chnang, and Batambang.


















source: http://kohsantepheapdaily.com.kh/article/20100822-202445.html


----------



## topmodelhi5

very nice design!



Rachna said:


> source: http://kohsantepheapdaily.com.kh/article/20100822-203633.html


----------



## khmerpride

Cambodia buy more locomotives from China for the new ASEAN Railway


----------



## Rudravarman

khmerpride said:


> Cambodia buy more locomotives from China for the new ASEAN Railway


^^^ Kool! We need more of that!


----------



## yangkhm

New railway station plan to build outside Phnom Penh. That the good news...


----------



## khmerpride

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ Kool! We need more of that!


The Gouverment want buy new modern locomotives from China in 2011


----------



## Montrealboy

I can't upload my pic !


----------



## Rachna

*I have one option to upload picture as my experiences.*

1-http://photobucket.com/
2-find the words "sign up" at the right hand side of the screen.
3-from that you can make your own account
4-from you own account, you can upload your photos one per time or many per time by hold the Ctrl key
5-then save your photos upload
6-you can copy the "image code" then past it in your Skypscrapercity account  try it!


----------



## Montrealboy

Thanks Rachna


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ When was it?


----------



## StrongAngkor

Oh what were they doing there?


----------



## bokator

Look like a protest to me.


----------



## Rudravarman

They are protesting against the Beung Kak Lake project!


----------



## StrongAngkor

Ah.. I see. Hope the company give a fair compensation for the eviction. Development alway has this kind of problems. But it will good If the investor know the way how to solve wit this.


----------



## yangkhm

No idea!


----------



## camtv03

Skyscraper nearly finished 
Thursday, 26 August 2010 15:01 Soeun Say 
Photo by: Pha Lina 
Company officials say the Phnom Penh Tower, seen yesterday, is expected to be complete next week.
STRUCTURAL work on the US$60 million Phnom Penh Tower will be completed next week, according to an official.

“We will complete the structure on September 2 this year. We’re now working the top floor,” said Sung Soo Kim, director of Hyundai Amco Company, the firm that is building the tower, yesterday.

The 22-storey skyscraper on the capital’s Monivong Boulevard is on course for a grand opening on April 1.

The high-rise is just one of a number of towers being constructed across Phnom Penh, and buildings such as Gold Tower 42 are taking shape nearby. Phnom Penh Tower is to host commercial office space. 

Representatives from Korea’s Hyundai Amco say they have already contacted 250 potential clients.

“Around 50 percent of clients will be signing contract soon. They are international organisations,” said Sung Soo Kim, but he declined to name interested firms.

Phnom Penh Tower developers say they remain confident about the Kingdom’s real estate sector.

“ I can see that foreign direct investment, tourism, import-export is increasing together with the number of companies registered to do business here,” he said. 

“Cambodia’s real estate sector is not in a downturn anymore.”

The targeted rent for the tower runs from about $20 to $40 per square metre. 

Sung Bonna, president and CEO of Bonna Realty Group, said he believed that the tower was situated in the right location to attract clients.

Lao Tip Seiha, construction director at the Ministry of Land, said his department welcomed such investments.


----------



## camtv03

Skyscraper nearly finished 
Thursday, 26 August 2010 15:01 Soeun Say 
Photo by: Pha Lina 
Company officials say the Phnom Penh Tower, seen yesterday, is expected to be complete next week.
STRUCTURAL work on the US$60 million Phnom Penh Tower will be completed next week, according to an official.

“We will complete the structure on September 2 this year. We’re now working the top floor,” said Sung Soo Kim, director of Hyundai Amco Company, the firm that is building the tower, yesterday.

The 22-storey skyscraper on the capital’s Monivong Boulevard is on course for a grand opening on April 1.

The high-rise is just one of a number of towers being constructed across Phnom Penh, and buildings such as Gold Tower 42 are taking shape nearby. Phnom Penh Tower is to host commercial office space. 

Representatives from Korea’s Hyundai Amco say they have already contacted 250 potential clients.

“Around 50 percent of clients will be signing contract soon. They are international organisations,” said Sung Soo Kim, but he declined to name interested firms.

Phnom Penh Tower developers say they remain confident about the Kingdom’s real estate sector.

“ I can see that foreign direct investment, tourism, import-export is increasing together with the number of companies registered to do business here,” he said. 

“Cambodia’s real estate sector is not in a downturn anymore.”

The targeted rent for the tower runs from about $20 to $40 per square metre. 

Sung Bonna, president and CEO of Bonna Realty Group, said he believed that the tower was situated in the right location to attract clients.

Lao Tip Seiha, construction director at the Ministry of Land, said his department welcomed such investments.[/QUOTE]


----------



## camtv03

Delay for bridge to $1bn isle 
Thursday, 26 August 2010 15:04 Soeun Say 

THE company behind a US$1 billion island development off Sihanoukville has pushed back the completion date of a multi-million-dollar bridge linking it to the mainland.

Citing the economic crisis as the cause for missing an earlier deadline, Koh Puos (Cambodia) Investment Group (KPIG) said it had received permission from the government to amend the schedule for its US$31 million bridge by a year to finish next June.

Andrew Halturin, project director and KPIG board member, said the bridge was already 70 percent complete.

“Unfortunately the difficult economic situation and financial crisis affected all businesses throughout the world. Real estate and construction industries became some of the worst victims of these events,” he said.

Otherwise, the “exclusive” development – planned since 2007 – is progressing on schedule, with phase one of villa construction set to begin this year. Hotels, a casino and other entertainment venues are to be developed from 2011 to 2016.

Halturin likened the Koh Puos development, which takes up the entire island and will be marketed as Morakot Island, to Sentosa Beach in Singapore.

“The purpose of the project is the creation of a world-class recreational resort,” and plans included residential accommodation, offices, shopping malls, a casino, a water park, sport facilities, museums and a convention centre, he said.

Phase one of construction, comprising 100,000 square metres of residential sea-front villas and low-rise apartment buildings, will begin in November along with utilities infrastructure and a ring road.

The company, backed by European and Russian investors, will open a sales office and showroom in Phnom Penh in October.


----------



## khmerpride

Phnom Penh Tower looks know very nice


----------



## yangkhm

khmerpride said:


> Phnom Penh Tower looks know very nice


yes, I think so...:banana:


----------



## charlee

Correct, it’s not fixing with the other buildings!


----------



## StrongAngkor

Huh? Will the phnom penh tower completed next week? That s great news.. But the glass is not covered yet on the building?


----------



## khmerpride




----------



## Rachna

*It's nice to see it finish.*


----------



## SeeMacau

StrongAngkor said:


> Huh? Will the phnom penh tower completed next week? That s great news.. But the glass is not covered yet on the building?


Not completed, but ''topping out''


----------



## SeeMacau

I saw a new residential project, consist of a few apartment towers (not far from the Camko City, near the Police Multicipal Office) 

I didnt take any photos because it was raining


----------



## Rachna

SeeMacau said:


> Not completed, but ''topping out''


Yesh...for me i think they didn't mention about the whole building completion but just the completion of the building structure like the building body. they need more time for make up to make this building completely finish such as put on the glasses, decorating every floors, put on electricity system, put on water system, internet system, put on furnitures, etc,.


----------



## bokator

The article said the opening date is April 1. I assumed it's April 1, 2011, so it's not complete any time soon.


----------



## Rudravarman

SeeMacau said:


> I saw a new residential project, consist of a few apartment towers (not far from the Camko City, near the Police Multicipal Office)
> 
> I didnt take any photos because it was raining


^^^ Hey SeeMacau! I think that residential Project you just saw is probably the Hi-Sun Korean group company that is building a 300 million dollar new city! The towers are around 25 stories tall each! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Chadster93

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ Hey SeeMacau! I think that residential Project you just saw is probably the Hi-Sun Korean group company that is building a 300 million dollar new city! The towers are around 25 stories tall each! :cheers::cheers:


Any more details on this project? Photos would be nice...


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Phnom Penh river state overview.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Koh Pich.


----------



## YSovann

Rachna said:


> Yesh...for me i think they didn't mention about the whole building completion but just the completion of the building structure like the building body. they need more time for make up to make this building completely finish such as put on the glasses, decorating every floors, put on electricity system, put on water system, internet system, put on furnitures, etc,.


Wow:banana::banana: I never hear this news.

So that is the good news for us.

I have the new huge project at Siam Reap Call ANGKOR HILLS


----------



## SeeMacau

Rudravarman said:


> ^^^ Hey SeeMacau! I think that residential Project you just saw is probably the Hi-Sun Korean group company that is building a 300 million dollar new city! The towers are around 25 stories tall each! :cheers::cheers:


According to the newspaper, it said the tallest apartment tower in this project has 25 floor. But I still don't know what is the exact name of this project hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

Chadster93 said:


> Any more details on this project? Photos would be nice...


Hi Chadster93 !! Welcome back


----------



## SeeMacau

YSovann said:


> Wow:banana::banana: I never hear this news.
> 
> So that is the good news for us.
> 
> I have the new huge project at Siam Reap Call ANGKOR HILLS


Any high-rise??


----------



## Chadster93

SeeMacau said:


> Hi Chadster93 !! Welcome back


Thank you! I been working crazy hours so I have been extremely busy. Been snooping around the website but I haven't logged on for a while. 

Thanks for all your photos and updates. You are keeping this thread and the Cambodian Forum alive and booming. :cheers:


----------



## Rachna

Hi all friends! I feel that we haven't post any photos of Vattanak Tower for long time. I hope some of our friends can share some latest photos of Vattanak Tower soon. Are there any progressing?


----------



## yangkhm

Where is the project that all you guys talk about?


----------



## Rudravarman

SeeMacau said:


> According to the newspaper, it said the tallest apartment tower in this project has 25 floor. But I still don't know what is the exact name of this project hno:


^^ The article say's buildings with an "s" which means 25 stories each! I'm pretty sure it is this project because it's next to the Keo Russei district!


----------



## khmerpride

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Phnom Penh river state overview.


wow thanks for this nice pic´s


----------



## khmer_angkor

YSovann said:


> Wow:banana::banana: I never hear this news.
> 
> So that is the good news for us.
> 
> I have the new huge project at Siam Reap Call ANGKOR HILLS







Angkor Hills
http://angkorhills.com/test6/main.html


----------



## Masterfully

Wonderful !!


----------



## StrongAngkor

Oh so great wit mixed modern n cultural style.. Though dont hav any high rise i think. They wont allow high rise building to be built in siemreap city or in Angkor area. Buildings in city can not be higher than 60m. Coz it can effect to Many temples in Angkor area..


----------



## yangkhm

wow...look really great. Thanks YSovann,


----------



## Rudravarman

Great!!! Developers can't build skyscrapers here that pass 65 meters because it's a sign of disrespect towards Angkor Wat! The government really did a good job on this issue which i respect not like some other countries where they turn an Old city into a new High rise city!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## khmerpride

Angkor Hills looks great but it is a Hotel,Resort.... ??


----------



## SeeMacau

Rachna said:


> Hi all friends! I feel that we haven't post any photos of Vattanak Tower for long time. I hope some of our friends can share some latest photos of Vattanak Tower soon. Are there any progressing?


Don't worry, our first SSC Forum Meet is coming this Saturday at OCIC Tower, right next to Vattanac Bank


----------



## SeeMacau

yangkhm said:


> Where is the project that all you guys talk about?


Old project with unknown name ..


----------



## SeeMacau

Chadster93 said:


> Thank you! I been working crazy hours so I have been extremely busy. Been snooping around the website but I haven't logged on for a while.
> 
> Thanks for all your photos and updates. You are keeping this thread and the Cambodian Forum alive and booming. :cheers:


Its great to see you around this thread and the Cambodia Forum, I wish you can be here more often


----------



## khmerpride

Hey , I found this Pic in Google anyone knows how this Project called ?


----------



## bokator

Look like a hotel in Phnom Penh Special Economic Zone. I'm not sure. Anyone else know ?


----------



## khmerpride

*Grand Phnom Penh*
I hope that are not old pic´s ^^


----------



## Chadster93

khmerpride said:


> Hey , I found this Pic in Google anyone knows how this Project called ?


That project was the old design for Gold Tower 42.


----------



## Chadster93

SeeMacau said:


> Its great to see you around this thread and the Cambodia Forum, I wish you can be here more often


I will try my best.


----------



## Rudravarman

That khmerpride Kid keeps on posting old pictures!! Post New ones dude! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## khmerpride

Rudravarman said:


> That khmerpride Kid keeps on posting old pictures!! Post New ones dude! :bash::bash::bash:


sorry


----------



## SeeMacau

Those pictures from Grand Phnom Penh International City were taken in Feb this year, I don't think there are much differences compare to now.


----------



## yangkhm

khmerpride said:


> sorry


^^Even thoughh, You had tried to share those pic for us. Thanks..:banana::banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Yes, thanks very much !!


----------



## Rachna

:banana: MP Hun Sen has a plan to build the 555m technical building in Kohpech, " Woow woow the highest building in Southeast Asia ". 










sources:

http://dap-news.com/typography/the-...ssit-sklvituealfy-fnfanmnussgggnbntptalb.html

http://www.dap-news.com/typography/...yy-xtscagekenagasiu-temocag-200landuloar.html


----------



## YSovann

khmer_angkor said:


> Angkor Hills
> http://angkorhills.com/test6/main.html


Yes,


----------



## yangkhm

great!


----------



## SeeMacau

Cambodia boasts plans for Asia's tallest building

By SOPHENG CHEANG (AP) – 1 hour ago

PHNOM PENH, Cambodia — Impoverished Cambodia plans to build a 1,820-foot (555-meter) skyscraper, its prime minister said Wednesday, a feat that would give one of the region's least-developed capitals the tallest building in Asia.

Prime Minister Hun Sen said he had approved a master plan for the skyscraper, which would be located about half a mile (one kilometer) from the Royal Palace in Phnom Penh — a dusty city of colonial villas, slums and one standout skyscraper, the recently completed Canadia Tower that is about 377 feet (115 meters) high.

Hun Sen did not say when construction would start, how much it would cost or give any other details, except that it would be built by a Cambodian company, Overseas Cambodia Investment Corp., owned by tycoon Pung Khiav Se.

The company's project manager, Touch Samnang, said preliminary estimates suggest the building would cost $200 million, but the project was being studied by experts and government ministries. He said it would include a shopping mall, hotel, apartments and an entertainment center.

That figure is dwarfed by the sum for what is currently Asia's tallest building, the Taipei 101 in Taiwan. Rising 1,667 feet (508 meters), it cost about $1.6 billion. It had been the world's tallest since 2004 but was overtaken in January when Dubai unveiled the Burj Khalifa, which rises 2,717 feet (828 meters) from the desert.

Cambodia, whose commerce is tiny by international standards, has been experiencing a real estate bubble for the past few years, but several ambitious construction projects have been delayed or suspended.


----------



## topmodelhi5

wow...amazing news! Wish it will start soon!


----------



## pung10

I'm one with the opinion that Cambodia doesn't need the "TALLEST" building title. Why join the rat race when one doesn't have to? It should concentrate promoting Cambodia as one of the greatest tourist destination. Tallest building will not left its citizens out of poverty but tourism is.


----------



## Rudravarman

That One Eye PM better keep his words and build it! Just don't open your mouth and do nothing I wanna see action! 200 million they can build it but the quality is probably cheap but affordable!


----------



## topmodelhi5

whatever, the height is important! Dont you want to see any iconic building for Phnom Penh? If you dont like, why you join skyscrapercity forum? I recommend you shall stay away from this site! Thank you!


----------



## pung10

topmodelhi5 said:


> whatever, the height is important! Dont you want to see any iconic building for Phnom Penh? If you dont like, why you join skyscrapercity forum? I recommend you shall stay away from this site! Thank you!


Wow... that's pretty strong words. You probably don't know and understand the word "democracy". Perhaps you should ban me from this forum! :nuts:


----------



## topmodelhi5

Why shall I be banned while I love skyscraper but u! It seems you have no interest in skyscraper, then why waste your time reading these stuffs? Don't u agree?


----------



## yangkhm

The title of news say that :Cambodia boasts plans for Asia's tallest building.
I'm feel so shy that the title of news say that. They should say: Cambodia boasts plans for ONE OF Asia's tallest building or Cambodia boasts plans for Asean's tallest building. 
hahaha...the writer of this news maybe lack of general knowledge or even speaker.


----------



## yangkhm

But we continue dreaming about this tallest till our dream become true.


----------



## Rachna

Open your mind to the world and see other countries, learn more knowledge to analyze the situation of the society!

Developing the country not only relying in one direction, but all direction and resources.

Cambodia having vision to:

1- be one of the biggest rice export in the world by 2015
2- build the tallest building in Asia, not only Southeast Asia
3- be one of the most tourism destination in the world
4- ..etc,.

Only Khmer will be proud of their own country to have all those thing mention above, but khmer anemy will not happy with it.


----------



## topmodelhi5

I totally agree with u! Why do the others think Cambodian cannot do it???? If you dont dream big, how can u achieve big? Be optimistic for the ones who are so pessimistic! 



Rachna said:


> Open your mind to the world and see other countries, learn more knowledge to analyze the situation of the society!
> 
> Developing the country not only relying in one direction, but all direction and resources.
> 
> Cambodia having vision to:
> 
> 1- be one of the biggest rice export in the world by 2015
> 2- build the tallest building in Asia, not only Southeast Asia
> 3- be one of the most tourism destination in the world
> 4- ..etc,.
> 
> Only Khmer will be proud of their own country to have all those thing mention above, but khmer anemy will not happy with it.


----------



## Rudravarman

If we can build Angkor Wat we can build anything. We built the largest Pre-industrial city in the world wayyyyyy before the White people why can't we build this Little Skyscraper!! :nuts::nuts:


----------



## khmerpride

Rudravarman said:


> If we can build Angkor Wat we can build anything. We built the largest Pre-industrial city in the world wayyyyyy before the White people why can't we build this Little Skyscraper!! :nuts::nuts:


yeah you right , Khmer People build Angkor Wat only in 35 years and in this century was it almost impossible to build so fast.


----------



## KDean

CONGRATULATON! FOR CAMBODIA.
Thank RACHNA FOR THE VERY GOOD INFORMATION.
WISHES CAMBODIANS, INVESTORS IN CAMBODIA,ALL OF YOU , ESPECIALLY THE CAMBODIAN SOLDIERS WELL.
PEACE MAKES PROGRESS.
THERE IS ROAD , THERE IS HOPE. 
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## StrongAngkor

Yangkhm, i also listened to his speech, he also said that" it will be the tallest building in Asia. We will top out the currently Tai pei 101 that is the presence tallest in Asia." he added " it will be shorter than the one in Dubai but will be taller than any buildings in Asia.


----------



## YSovann

Wow:banana::banana: i want to see this building come up soon!

I think this building is BAYON tower:banana::banana:


----------



## yangkhm

StrongAngkor said:


> Yangkhm, i also listened to his speech, he also said that" it will be the tallest building in Asia. We will top out the currently Tai pei 101 that is the presence tallest in Asia." he added " it will be shorter than the one in Dubai but will be taller than any buildings in Asia.


That Okey, I just wonder that why he didn't say ONE of the tallest building in Asia. 

Or he just say for some people who don't anything outsite Cambodia. (sorry to say that)
Or he just say for some benefit of his politic. 

Just think that: 
Tallest Building in the world like in Dubia. (or Dubia is not Asia country?)
How many Tall buildings are under construction in China. 
Or even how many buildings are under construction in S Korea.:bash::bash:


----------



## yangkhm

And do you guys think $200 million is possible to build 555 matters of this building?

But at least it is the good news for Cambodia. and i hope it will be true.


----------



## StrongAngkor

Yeah, i dont understand what he mean too. But that is what he said. The currently construction in tokyo 624m. And it will complete soon. And even some project in malaysia, phillipine, Thailand, they are all around 600m up. So how can this kind of 555m become the tallest while it is just approved?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

yangkhm said:


> And do you guys think $200 million is possible to build 555 matters of this building?
> 
> But at least it is the good news for Cambodia. and i hope it will be true.




$200 is possible for an observation tower.
the CN Tower cost $330 million for 553.33 m


----------



## Rachna

*It will happen bz everything already planed*

I think the building that he mentioned is the one at the right side of the image below " *It is called the observation tower* " 
Listen to what he said carefully then you will know. It dosen't matter whether it will be the highest tower in Asia or not. The thing is it will be one of the highest tower in Asia that are going to be build in Cambodia and we are Cambodian, so we feel happy about it. 










Asking whether it is going to happen or not, you can discover every pages of this forum then you will see Canadia tower, Gold Tower 42, Camko City, Vatanak tower...etc,. from this will answer to your question.
It dosen't matter whether those projects are going to finish soon or not, but for sure it will be finish and located in Cambodia.

Cambodia is going to be one of the country that produce oil or gass.
Cambodia is going to has it's own hydroelectric.
Cambodia is going to has it's own brand of rice.
manny other thing....

I hope our friends can post more progressing photos on every pages so the other friends can get the answer from their wonder.
Why Cambodia is the kingdom of wonder: 

* Angkorwat the world biggest religiouse temple.
How many places that you can find the river that flow with two directions but Makong river.
Phnom Penh, one of the oldest city in Southeast Asia.
Dinosoure had been found by Khmer ancester since Angkor period by carve it's picture on the stone wall of Angkor and still exist today.
Where else in the world that you can find Koprey (wild cow), but Cambodia ...etc,.*

bz you never expect about it to happen, but it is true to happen.

Welcome to explore your wonder ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_3oLBuQ6Y


----------



## Rachna

*Not some, but most people talking about it and sure it will be !*




















sources: 
http://www.dap-news.com/typography/...elig-rsbeblkmtuca-mangkarxtss-kanetercin.html


----------



## camtv03

*Tower may not be tall order*










Thursday, 02 September 2010 15:01 Soeun Say and Catherine James 

INDUSTRY experts from around the world said yesterday that a proposed 555-metre tower on Phnom Penh’s Koh Pich was technically possible, but raised questions about the economics of the plan.

Dennis Poon of Thornton Tomasetti, the company behind some of the highest buildings in the world, including Taipei 101, said the project was possible with the right team and materials to contain costs and avoid problems down the track.

Key considerations for Poon were the choice of materials and necessity for cooperation between structural engineers, architects and the owner.

Having built at least eight 100-plus-storey buildings, he emphasised that local conditions were key to any design. 

“According to my experience, each project of this type must be designed specifically to fit the local site conditions, its local construction constraints, soil conditions, materials availability and the country’s culture.”

The proposed location of the tower, Diamond Island, was also discussed by engineers contacted by the Post.

Rainer Israel, director of Cambodian engineering firm iLi Consulting Engineers Mekong, said that the proposal was ambitious, but not impossible, despite Cambodia’s less-developed construction sector.

“You will certainly not be able to do it with Cambodian resources only, but that’s not unusual. Even Dubai [which built the world’s tallest building] had to import materials,” he said yesterday. 

“It’s quite normal to have foreign contractors, designers etc.”

He said that if the site was to be Diamond Island, developers would need to be mindful that the isle was not stable, having formed less than 100 years ago.

“The Mekong keeps reshaping. In the long run, the island sure wouldn’t stay an island,” he said.

“You would have to protect it – which is possible. If you had a high value of property on it then it makes sense to protect it from erosion,” he said. The road infrastructure would also need serious consideration, he said.

However, he felt that a more interesting question related to its economic viability.

“This question [of economic feasability] is not the business we are in, but I think the more interesting question here is will you have a market for it? Where are the tenants? How would you even fill a place like that, given all the other places we still haven’t filled?”

Yim Sovan, spokesman for the opposition Sam Raisey Party, posed similar questions, voicing concern about building such a tower when the capital’s current high-rises were plagued with vacancies.

He said it was more economically important for the government to develop the agriculture sector, education and healthcare.

Nick Owen, Shanghai-based Asia editor for the Economist Intelligence Unit, raised his own questions about financing such an enormous 
endeavour.

“I haven’t seen details of the project, but I’m slightly surprised by the amount [US$200 million for stage one] because the construction industry in Cambodia and indeed globally has faced increasing challenges in securing financing for these projects,” he said yesterday. 

“Investors have been looking much more carefully before committing capital to these sort of projects.”

But local businessmen and interested domestic parties welcomed the idea. Sung Bonna, president and CEO of Bonna Realty Group, said yesterday that the plan was “a good sign”, and that he hoped that construction on the building would start soon. 

Ching Chhom Mony, dean of architecture at the Royal University of Fine Art, said that building on site would have “no problems” as a result of advances in both science and technology.


----------



## Rudravarman

*Hun Sen unveils plan for world’s second-tallest tower*


Thursday, 02 September 2010 15:00 Soeun Say and Catherine James


PRIME Minister Hun Sen yesterday outlined plans to build a 555-metre-tall tower on Phnom Penh’s Diamond Island.

*The structure, if built today, would be the second-tallest in the world, according to Post research.*

“Cambodia will build the tallest private building in Asia,” the premier said at the graduation ceremony for the Human Resources University, held at the National Institute of Education.

He said talks about the construction and value of the project would be held with ministries, institutions and authorities. If built, the high-rise would dwarf the Kingdom’s tallest skyscraper, 118.1 metre Canadia Tower.

Discounting towers now under construction, it would be the second-tallest in the world, overtaking Taiwan’s Taipei 101 tower at 509 metres. The world’s tallest building is Dubai’s Burj Khalifa tower, standing 828 metres.

Dennis Poon, managing principal of Thornton Tomasetti, who led the structural engineering team for the design of Taipei 101, estimated that costs for a building of this size would range from US$500 million to $900 million, depending on complexity. He said designing such a building could take a year, with another four years for construction.

Representatives for developer Overseas Cambodia Investment Corp – the firm behind Canadia Tower – said that plans were already afoot.

Touch Samnang, project manager and architect of OCIC’s Diamond Island, said that the company was preparing for construction and had an architectural proposal in place.

*“We are studying the land,” he said, and the firm planned to spend $200 million on the building’s first step. “We have enough possible [capital investment] to build. We are not looking for investment partners. But for the technical construction we will need [help] from abroad.”*

“We’re looking for a construction company to build it,” he said, and highlighted Korean firms’ expertise.

*The building would house commercial areas such as shopping and exhibition centres, residential space and an observation area, Samnang said.*


^^^ It's the Observation Tower they are building so it is possible for 200 million!!


----------



## Rachna

Hi every friends here! If you 1 2 know the 555m technical building that is going to build in Kohpech, let's review the photo that i posted then you will know how that technical building is look like.

MP Hun Sen mentioned about that technical building called " *The Observation Tower* ". So, don't confuse.


----------



## SeeMacau

pung10 said:


> I'm one with the opinion that Cambodia doesn't need the "TALLEST" building title. Why join the rat race when one doesn't have to? It should concentrate promoting Cambodia as one of the greatest tourist destination. Tallest building will not left its citizens out of poverty but tourism is.


hi pung10 !! Welcome back .. 

This project is built by a private company, so it is up to them and decide whether or not to go ahead with the project.


----------



## SeeMacau

Embassy Center

A huge site - with ''no'' construction activities 

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

Embassy Center

2010/9/25


----------



## SeeMacau

International Finance Complex

2010/9/5

Again, I was told by the guards not to take any photos


----------



## SeeMacau

International Finance Complex

2010/9/5

Front Gate


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/9/5

1st and 2nd Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/9/5

3rd and 4th Towers


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/9/5

The area in front of Rose Condominium is now fence off 

2nd Phase of development??


----------



## SeeMacau

Cell Card Office Tower (Extention)
Unknown Height

Sihanouk Boulevard

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

BS Department Store
2010/9/5

Intersection of Monivong Boulevard and Kampuchea Krom


----------



## SeeMacau

Colonial Mansion

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

Colonial Mansion

Working on the interior

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

*New Project at Norodom Boulevard*

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise Tower behind Camko Bank at Norodom Boulevard*

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown building construction site at Norodom Boulevard *

2010/9/5


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Radio Station Site | 20 fl | Approved*

*Name: *Radio Station Site (Unknown)
*Location: *Plot 21, Cnr 61,67 & 102, 106 Sts, Phnom Penh
*Size: *4,092 m2
*Number of floors: *20
*Land Use As: *Retail Plaza and Commercial


----------



## SeeMacau

Radio Station Site

2010/9/5

This project is ready for under construction !! 

The guard was talking on the phone when I took the photos ..


----------



## SeeMacau

Radio Station Site

2010/9/5


----------



## camtv03

Great job SeeMacau...thanks for your photos


----------



## VRS001

You are amazing, SeeMacau. Thanks.


----------



## camtv03

SeeMacau...Is it possible to see ya when I'm in cambodia? I'm sure i'll take a lot of pictures of camko city, grand phnom penh, Kompong som, and many other city in cambodia. I'll be in Cambodia in Mid-November I can't wait man


----------



## kmr

SeeMacau said:


> Radio Station Site
> 
> 2010/9/5
> 
> This project is ready for under construction !!
> 
> The guard was talking on the phone when I took the photos ..


Hard work SeeMacau, Thanks
and i want to know where is location? and you really is the Radio Station Site?
if is near the Vattank Capital i think it the stock of vattank construction.


----------



## thekh

Thanks for your hard wrok, SeeMacau.


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks camtv03, VRS001, kmr and thekh !!


----------



## SeeMacau

camtv03 said:


> SeeMacau...Is it possible to see ya when I'm in cambodia? I'm sure i'll take a lot of pictures of camko city, grand phnom penh, Kompong som, and many other city in cambodia. I'll be in Cambodia in Mid-November I can't wait man


Sure, PM me before you arrive Cambodia, so I can arrrange a time for meet up !!


----------



## SeeMacau

kmr said:


> Hard work SeeMacau, Thanks
> and i want to know where is location? and you really is the Radio Station Site?
> if is near the Vattank Capital i think it the stock of vattank construction.


This is what I am thinking of: 



SeeMacau said:


> Sorry to make everyone of you confuse.
> 
> By looking at this photo, the park is actually behind the site. So I am not quite sure if this site is belong to Vattanac Bank or another new project under construction. But when you look at the fence and gate, the site does look like there is another project coming up soon, instead of using it to store equipments and machines for Vattanac Capital Tower.


----------



## SeeMacau

More photos are coming up from our first SSC Cambodia Forum Meeting 


Studio BKK-1

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Studio BKK-1

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Elite Town

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Unknown Apartment Name | 12 fl | U/C*

*Name: *Unknown (The owner will decide later)
*Number of floors: *12
*Address: *Intersection of Phsa Doem Dkov and Beong Trabek


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Apartment Name

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Apartment Name

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Apartment Name

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | AIS (American International School) - Tower 1 | 14 fl | Completed*

*Name:* AIS (American International School) Cambodia
*Number of Floors:* 14


----------



## SeeMacau

AIS (American International School) - Tower 1

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

AIS (American International School) - Tower 2

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

AIS (American International School) - Tower 2

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Ministry of Land Management / Urban Planning and Construction

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

Ministry of Land Management / Urban Planning and Construction

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Other Buildings Under Construction (Not far from AIS School)*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Other Buildings Under Construction (School)*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Other Buildings Under Construction (St 271)*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Other Buildings Under Construction (Toul Tom Bong)*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Service Apartment Under Construction at Boeung Keng Kang*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Service Apartment (2) Under Construction at Boeung Keng Kang*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Service Apartment (3) Under Construction at Boeung Keng Kang*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

*Service Apartment (4) Under Construction at Boeung Keng Kang*

2010/9/7


----------



## SeeMacau

After readin the floor plan I got from Gold Tower 42 salesperson during our meeting yesterday, I can confirm the high ceiling floor is level 10

The tower is now progressing on level 25-27


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42

From Level 11 to Level 38: 336 units (A type 112 units, B type 112 units and C type 112 units)
Average Price: US$550,000 (This price is going to change)

From Level 39 to Level 42 (Penthouses): (D type 16 units and E type 8 units)
Average Price: US$1.3 million (This price is going to change)


----------



## Masterfully

Wonderful Cambodia !!


----------



## kmr

SeeMacau said:


> AIS (American International School) - Tower 2
> 
> 2010/9/7


where is location of this tower?


----------



## kmr

SeeMacau said:


> *Other Buildings Under Construction (Not far from AIS School)*
> 
> 2010/9/7


I think it (AIS) Tower, because AIS has 3 tower in project and now just completed 1.


----------



## AsianDragons

^^ has construction on the 3rd tower begun yet???


----------



## SeeMacau

kmr said:


> where is location of this tower?


Mao Tse Toung Boulevard, opposite to the current AIS School


----------



## SeeMacau

kmr said:


> I think it (AIS) Tower, because AIS has 3 tower in project and now just completed 1.


Most likely ''Yes'', but they don't stand next to each other ..


----------



## SeeMacau

These are photos taken by one of our forumer - Willem from Australia. 

He went back to Australia yesterday

Photos by Willem:


----------



## SeeMacau

Photos by Willem:


----------



## SeeMacau

Photos by Willem:


----------



## SeeMacau

Photos by Willem:


----------



## SeeMacau

Photos by Willem:


----------



## Rachna

:lol: I think Cambodia is going to have the 555m building *not the first, second, third etc., tallest building in the world*. Don't think about that! We just proud to have that 555m building!


----------



## khmerpride

leekhmer said:


>


Wow Thai Company ^^
this project look nice


----------



## sth_Auk

khmerpride said:


> Wow Thai Company ^^
> this project look nice


Not Thai Company, The Company is called Thai Bon Rong! The owners name! a cambodian company.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Their boss used to be the wealthiest man in Cambodia during the 90's


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

A huge site at St 294 - Boeung Keng Kang


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

A new building under construction between St. 322 and St. 51 - Boeung Keng Kang

Great Progress !!


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

Building Under Construction at St. 322 - 11 floors??


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

Studio BKK-1
Corner of St. 322 and St. 57 - Boeung Keng Kang


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

Unknown Building U/C at the corner of St. 380 and St. 51 - Boeung Keng Kang


----------



## SeeMacau

Bonus 

2010/9/12

*de grand Salon from Japan*
Boeung Keng Kang


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/12

St. 51

The first Music School in Cambodia 
Open three months ago 

*Symphony Music Studio *


----------



## SeeMacau

To view more photos, click the following link : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1191981


----------



## yangkhm

thanks for pic...


----------



## khmerpride

thanks for the pic´s


----------



## SeeMacau

You are welcome !!


----------



## SeeMacau

Construction of Cambodia's tallest building suspended









The Gold Tower photographed here on 18th July 2010.

By Khmerization
Source: RFA

The construction of the 42-storey Gold Tower, touted to be the tallest building in Cambodia, has been temporary suspended.

Mr. Kim, a Korean national who is the construction manager of the building, said on Sunday that the construction of the building has completed up to the 31st floor, but he refused to reveal the reason for the suspension of the construction.

The construction of the $240 million 42-storey Gold Tower commenced in January 2008 and was scheduled to be completed in 2012. The building is owned by the Korean company Yon Woo Co., and the construction works are being done by Hanil Engineering & Construction Co.,. Yon Woo Co., said 60% of the building blocks had already been sold to Cambodian and Korean investors.


----------



## SeeMacau

Some provisional customers gave up their units 


This is the news from 13rd September, 2010



WhiteElephant said:


> The building is owned by the Korean company Yon Woo Co., and the construction works are being done by Hanil Engineering & Construction Co.,. Yon Woo Co., said *60% of the building blocks had already been sold to Cambodian and Korean investors*.




Compare to the news from 22nd July, 2009



soc.culture.cambodia said:


> Sun Hum Lee, the director of developer Yon Woo Cambodia Co, said 55
> percent of the residential units in the 42-storey tower were still on
> the market, despite *the company's saying in May last year that between
> 70 and 75 percent of the units had by then been sold*.


----------



## Rachna

Wish it to finish soon! hno:

Source: http://www.cen.com.kh/localnews/show_detail/20?token=N2NjNzE2MDkwZDkzMDQxZDY0N2I4M2NjN2VjYzQ1


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Rachna said:


> Wish it to finish soon! hno:
> 
> Source: http://www.cen.com.kh/localnews/show_detail/20?token=N2NjNzE2MDkwZDkzMDQxZDY0N2I4M2NjN2VjYzQ1


I just read it also, According to this Cambodia Express News said some of the Building and Construction official went to the construction site and check,

The reason of suspension is they need to install the main power system and they don't need much worker at the time and after 15 days to 1 month later they will resume the construction.

So just wait and see...! hope this GT42 going to finished on time...!:cheers:


----------



## yangkhm

Don't worry much, It will finish soon but maybe little late...


----------



## KlaKhmer

Wow. Long time I didn't come on this thread !
Thank you for photos.


----------



## camtv03

Well, How is this building look like a dragon? I see it more like a shoe instead of a dragon. hahha


----------



## kmr

Rachna said:


> *Master Plan of Grand Phnom Penh International City*


i don't care about this project.it look good but not happen


----------



## gmtkt111

i'm new to this, i'm interested in sky train in phnom penh, anyone can show me about sky train update?? it seem a dead project!


----------



## AsianDragons

^^ welcome to SSC
visit the two pages in the cambodia infrastructure forum for more info, it does seem dead

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648569&page=135


----------



## Montrealboy

khmer_angkor said:


>


ANZ's Royal Tower will be 25% taller than Canadia Tower. This area of PP will definitely become the banking sector. They could also use the little triangle-shaped block (on the left) to make a basement parking entrance or something...


----------



## StrongAngkor

So there are many big banks in this block. Canadia bank, Vattanak bank, Cambodia public bank, Commercial bank, ANZ royal bank. And include china bank plan to choose OCIC tower as thier office. This block will create phnom penh skyline view of bank building.. Great


----------



## SeeMacau

Thanks Khmer Angkor !!


----------



## SeeMacau

gmtkt111 said:


> i'm new to this, i'm interested in sky train in phnom penh, anyone can show me about sky train update?? it seem a dead project!


Hi gmtkt111 !! 

Welcome to this thread and Cambodia Forum


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/17

Unknown Building Under Construction


----------



## SeeMacau

Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction 
(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)

2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction
(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)

2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/17

Government Office right next to the Office of the Council of Ministers


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Building Under Construction 

(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)

2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

2010/9/17

Government Office right next to the Office of the Council of Ministers


----------



## SeeMacau

Royal Phnom Penh Hospital

2010/9/17


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Building
(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)

2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower and Gold Tower 42

2010/9/17


----------



## SeeMacau

(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)
2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

(Photo taken from the top floor of Smart Building at Monivong)
2010/9/18


----------



## SeeMacau

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> I copy from one of Khmer magazine.
> 
> The 2nd tallest building below is the one will become the tallest building in Asia 555m.


555m and only 90-100 floors. 5 meters per floor?????

I think there will be a mast on top of this building.


----------



## PinPeat

Khmer 555 building should have a Khmer style architect or Khmer style design to preserv Khmer identity.

SeeMacau ...THANK YOU for all your hard work for update photos!! ..really enjoy the pictures.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

yangkhm said:


> Are you sure ?


I'm not sure, I just copy it from the local magazine only.

And I very wonder..! How come 555m building just only 90>100 floors ????:nuts:

According to our prime M. Hun Sen said that building will be 90>100 floorhno: or they are going to build the observation tower on top of it?????


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Hi everyone!!!

*Google earth* recently have updated (satellite map) some part of P-penh if someone interesting please try it.

I have been waiting so long...for this update, but now I really can see most everywhere in P-penh 
has nice roads if compare to the previous map (before updated).

And also can see some of big construction area or satellite city.....!

Thanks!


----------



## VRS001

THE Council for the Development of Cambodia has approved plans to build a new US$1 billion international airport in Siem Reap.

Although the project still awaits final approval from Prime Minister Hun Sen, CDC deputy secretary general Duy Thov said the airport had been welcomed by relevant ministries and institutions to proceed as planned.

“I hope it won’t take a long time to approve – I think it can occur as we all agreed,” he said.

He declined to specify a timeline for the project until the Prime Minister made his decision.

Siem Reap province deputy governor Bun Tharith said the $1 billion investment would come from NSIA Company, a joint venture owned by two South Korean firms, Camco Airport Company and Lees A&A Company.

The government would offer about 500 hectares of concession land in Chie Kreng and Sonikum districts, 60 kilometres from the provincial capital, he said.


“We don’t have any problem with the land – now we just wait for the project to begin,” he said.
The investment would be in the form of a Build-Operate-Transfer agreement, he said, meaning the airport would eventually come under Cambodian government control.

Bun Tharith said he expected direct flights to increase with the new airport, as it would have the capacity to accept larger planes.

“About 30 foreign countries proposed direct flights to Siem Reap, but [have been held up] because we don’t have the new airport yet,” he said.

State Secretariat of Civil Aviation undersecretary Eng Sour Sdey agreed the airport would offer more opportunities for long-haul flights.

“The old airport is just for short-distance flights, and could land only from the east,” he said.

“It cannot be expanded without impacting the temples.”

Long-distance flights facilitated by the new airport are crucial to attracting more tourists from overseas, particularly from those areas without temples of their own, according to Apsara Authority director general Bun Narith.

“If we have a new airport, there will be more access for direct flights from other countries – an increase in the number of tourists will follow,” he said.
Bun Narith said a lift in tourists would create more local jobs.


----------



## Chadster93

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> *Google earth* recently have updated (satellite map) some part of P-penh if someone interesting please try it.
> 
> I have been waiting so long...for this update, but now I really can see most everywhere in P-penh
> has nice roads if compare to the previous map (before updated).
> 
> And also can see some of big construction area or satellite city.....!
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for reminding me of the updates on Google Earth. I just downloaded them. Too bad the image that is on there of Phnom Penh was from a clouding day. They need to update the city again on a clear day.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Chadster93 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of the updates on Google Earth. I just downloaded them. Too bad the image that is on there of Phnom Penh was from a clouding day. They need to update the city again on a clear day.


Yes I saw it too, and I think they will fix it soon because the cloud is almost cover the special areas like royal palace.....!


----------



## Ni3lS

Guys, this thread somehow is really popular. No offense but it's Phnom Penh.. Cambodia... It's not like NY or Dubai. Now there are not that many developments or at least developments worth mentioning going on ( That's what I think after reading some of the last pages in this thread ). I think you guys more use this as some discussion thread. Of like any kind of discussions. I'd like that to stop. A lot of useless posts here. As mentioned with big black bold letters in the first post: There is a Cambodian subforum to discuss this stuff. This thread get's bumped and bumped every single day and everyone's like, wow there must be some really great stuff going on there but actually you guys are most of the time just discussing the daily news or are discussing some development for 3 pages straight. 

_So please take the unnecessary discussions to the local subforum, that would be greatly appreciated. If you disagree with me or feel offended, please feel free to pm me and let me know. Please don't reply to this message in here, use pm instead_


----------



## camtv03

*Jet Li, Angelina Jolie targeted for new movie in Cambodia*

(Sorry guys I know this thread is not about films or movies but I'm just really happy that Hollywood is making movie about ( The Great Khmer Empire). It will srok khmer famous and will bring tourists to Cambodia. Best news of this year.

PHNOM PENH, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- A famous Chinese action movie star Jet Li (Chinese name: Li Lianjie), and American movie actress Angelina Jolie are expected to be included in a new movie to be produced in Cambodia.

In a press conference held on Wednesday in Phnom Penh, Thomas Magyar, a project manager for the planned movie, and Tony Schiena, a project coordinator and a Hollywood star said the film they had planned to produce will be named as "Great Khmer Empire."

They said the film might cost approximately 70 million U.S. dollars and it will need about three years to make it, saying the large time span will be caused by the consultations with Cambodian government and historians on accuracy of the history as well as the script writing.

Both Tony Schiena and Thomas Magyar said, to date, they are looking at several famous movies stars such as Jet Li, Chinese action star, Angelina Jolie, an American movie actress, John Cena, world's famous wrester and South Korean movie actress Song Hye Kyo among others.

The movie will focus on history of Cambodia, especially, during the glorious period in 11th and 12th century under the King Jayavarman the VII, who until today, considered as the great King of Cambodia and who finished up the building of Angkor Wat Temple in Cambodia.

Angelina Jolie adopted a Cambodian son and was granted a Cambodian citizenship.

She was also a star in the famous movie titled "Tomb Raider" which some parts of the episodes were also shot in Siem Reap province where many temples including Angkor Wat Temple are located in.


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow are you being serious right now? That what you just posted gives me even more the right to think that 50% in this thread is unrelated or bs.


----------



## camtv03

So what's going on with GT42 now. Is this project on hold now? I'm feeling sad to see this kind of project on hold. It's suck


----------



## khmerpride

camtv03 said:


> So what's going on with GT42 now. Is this project on hold now? I'm feeling sad to see this kind of project on hold. It's suck


yeah unhappily , but do not worry this building will be finish


----------



## Angkorian123

Does anybody know where this project is located???????


----------



## khmerpride

Angkorian123 said:


> Does anybody know where this project is located???????


Is this here in Cambodia ? 
or other Country ?


----------



## yangkhm

khmerpride said:


> Is this here in Cambodia ?
> or other Country ?


^^^^It is in P.P, but i'm not sure it is real project and will exist in P.P or not.:nuts:


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

I think this project dead long time already.


----------



## khmerpride

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> I think this project dead long time already.


I think the same , this project look so huge and so expensive.
but maybe in the future this project alive


----------



## StrongAngkor

That is meKong ressainance project, located along Chroy chongva area. But it seem so huge project. They show this render since 2008. Hope it comes alive soon.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

StrongAngkor said:


> That is meKong ressainance project, located along Chroy chongva area. But it seem so huge project. They show this render since 2008. Hope it comes alive soon.


No it's not along Chroy Changva area, it's along (Lower Mekong river) from Chba Ampov to Kien Svay, by pump the sands to fill the lossing area the peoples there call it as (Chrang Baak)=(broken shore)

And the project area now belong to government because it's became river already since every year that shore always break by river's wave.

Hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Angkorian123

*
Work on $5 billion Chinese tourism project begins*
Friday, 01 October 2010 15:01 Soeun Say


CONSTRUCTION has begun at a much-touted US$5 billion Chinese tourism development project in Koh Kong, according to government officials.

Sun Dara, deputy governor of Koh Kong province, said yesterday that the Chinese Union Development Group Co, which saw its investment approved by the government in early 2009, began building last month.

*The project, which covers 36,000 hectares of land in Botum Sakor and Kiri Sakor districts, consists of five developments, including an airport, a port, a golf course, an eco-tourism site and a large commercial area with residential living, hotels, restaurants and retail stores.*

“They have started building a port and roads, and they are preparing the infrastructure to build a residential building and office building in Kiri Sakor district,” Sun Dara said.

“We are very happy that they are investing in the tourism sector. It will create more jobs for the locals and boost the provincial economy.”

Lao Tip Seiha, Ministry of Land Management construction department director, said the technical plans for the residential and office buildings were still pending construction approval, which would come “as soon as possible”. A land dispute surrounding the project, officials said, was close to being resolved.

Cheng Che, governor of Kiri Sakor district, said yesterday that in Kiri Sakor district, seven villages with 600 families were affected by the development but that the company was close to resolving compensation.

“There are more than 20 families [for whom compensation for their land] is still unresolved because they are asking for higher costs following market prices,” he said.

Union Development Group managing director, Ji Jian Hua, could not be reached for comment, and the head of marketing, Wang Chao, declined to confirm any information.

Sun Dara said the company had allowed for up to 25 years for the development’s completion, but he doubted it would take that long.


^^ Good news! I admire Chinese projects because they work fast and get things done not like other foreigners! :cheers::cheers:

Can Koh Kong be the next tourist Hot Spot in Cambodia!


----------



## yangkhm




----------



## khmerpride

yangkhm said:


>



thanks , wich building is it ?


----------



## yangkhm




----------



## yangkhm

khmerpride said:


> thanks , wich building is it ?


^^ Mekong Condominium | 2x17fl :cheers:


----------



## camtv03




----------



## camtv03




----------



## Angkorian123

^^ Can someone translate the whole thing for me I can't read Khmer even though I am one!


----------



## Angkorian123

*New US$1.25 bn development project headed for Siem Reap*
Monday, 04 October 2010 22:20 Rann Reuy
!

Construction of the Angkor New City development project in Siem Reap province’s Varin district will begin at the end of the year, according to an investor in the project, amid concerns from villagers about the compensation they will receive for being displaced.

Tea Kosol, CEO of the Cambodian company Banya Group, said investors would spend US$1.25 billion in the first phase of construction, which will include hotels, condominiums and a golf course.

He said that roughly 4,000 hectares of the 7,000-hectare site in Sre Noy and Lavea Kreaing communes would be developed.

Tea Kosol said that about 200 families were still living on the project site, roughly 100 kilometres from Angkor Wat, and he blamed these families for slowing development.

But he said he was optimistic that the families would accept a compensation offer of US$200 per hectare following a meeting between investors, provincial officials and village representatives last week.

Families living on the land rejected this same offer early last year.

Phoeung Tha, a villager in Sre Noy commune who will be affected by the development, said more than 300 families would be affected by the development plans.

“I’m waiting to see them come to a settlement on this issue, but I am concerned about the policy of compensation,” he said


^^^^ This Project overall is 12 billion dollar! A Korean based company in the USA is also part of this project!


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

So this kind of Korean big project still alive in Cambodia ????


----------



## Angkorian123

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> So this kind of Korean big project still alive in Cambodia ????


^^ yeah but they have to pay the people to move first before they start!


----------



## StrongAngkor

1.25billion dollar in first phase and totally 12billion dollar? Wow such big amount, i wonder how it will look like. M sure high rise building wont be allowed in this project since it is located in siemreap province where many ancient temples are there.


----------



## khmerpride

hmm I thought its a Builduing I am not disappointed
but a Building is better ^^

Is it not the Observation Tower ?


----------



## VRS001

I love to see Phnom Penh grow, but to grow with beauty.
This 555m tower is a boring design. The architect who designs this building is
lack of experience in skyscraper building. They should spend a little more time
to study the shape the look from every angle because this building is not going 2 0r 3 years. And the amount of money ($200,000,000) is not enough for this type of build.

Everybody please apologizes for my opinion.


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Ok, on 10th hopefully we get some news regarding this 555m high building project.

And hope SeeMcau and Ysovann take some photos to share. Thanks!


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

10/10/2010

De Castle Royal Condominium


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

Gold Tower 42 and Phnom Penh Tower
10/10/2010


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

Rose Condominium
10/10/2010


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

Phnom Penh International University New Campus

2010/10/10


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

AIS (American International School) - Tower 2

2010/10/10


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity

2010/10/10

Riverside along with night market in koh pich


----------



## SeeMacau

*Bellevue Apartment*

LostInTheSimCity

16/10/2010


----------



## SeeMacau

*Young's Commercial Center & Resort *

LostInTheSimCity

16/10/2010
Seems like this shopping mall is getting back to life


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

*Boeung Kak lake Development (New East City)*

Bk Lake 10/16/10


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42 and Phnom Penh Tower

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau

Rose Condominium

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau

Studio BKK-1

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium 

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

Saturday afternoon at 5:30pm


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

Sothearos Boulevard

Unknown site

2010/10/13


----------



## SeeMacau

Bali Resort In Phnom Penh, build by Taiwanese.

By mrfusion


----------



## SeeMacau

And its Pool


----------



## SeeMacau

LostInTheSimCity

2010/10/16

Yellow Tower is working on facade


----------



## SeeMacau

Ministry of Land Management / Urban Planning and Construction

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Mid-rise under construction

2010/10/17


----------



## SeeMacau

Boeung Keng Kang 

2010/10/17


----------



## PinPeat

SeeMacau said:


> Unknown building next to PPI University




unable to see those pictures!! ....please repost. thanks


----------



## yangkhm

Thanks, SeeMacau for your update...all nice pic..


----------



## camtv03

I will be going to Cambodia in early December 2010 for a month and i will go around the country taking pictures. From Phnom penh, Battambang, Komkong cham, Kompong som and so on. I can't wait to be there


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Enjoy your trip and we all waiting for your photos !!


----------



## SeeMacau

PinPeat said:


> unable to see those pictures!! ....please repost. thanks


You have to ask LostInTheSimCity 

Those are not my photos ..


----------



## SeeMacau

*Name:* Dragon City
*Location:* Northern part of Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Map*

The ''purple part in this map is Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

Let's look at some of the proposal 

*Proposal One *


----------



## SeeMacau

*Proposal Two *


----------



## SeeMacau

*Proposal Three*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Proposal Four*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Purposal Five*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Purposal Six*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Purposal Seven*


----------



## SeeMacau

*Purposal Eight*


----------



## yangkhm

wow..what exactly project is ???


----------



## camtv03

Man! proposal number 3 and 8 look pretty good. I don't like these old fashion looking building that look like Angkor wat. Everywhere you go in Cambodia you'll see angkor wat monument style on the entrance of pagoda. It is like a city of the death. Just my through no offense


----------



## kmr

*Good news*

in a few day i saw GT42 and Decaslte Royal are working and no more worker
but it better than staysble.:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana:
and last news all the construction that before is stayable now is working all
:banana::banana:


----------



## Montrealboy

kmr said:


> in a few day i saw GT42 and Decaslte Royal are working and no more worker
> but it better than staysble.:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana:
> and last news all the construction that before is stayable now is working all
> :banana::banana:


I don't understand


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal is progressing but no workers?? 
So you mean the construction has resumed? 

I saw a few workers on the ground floor, sitting next to the gate and playing cards last night . That's means the project is not on hold


----------



## StrongAngkor

kmr said:


> in a few day i saw GT42 and Decaslte Royal are working and no more worker
> but it better than staysble.:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana:
> and last news all the construction that before is stayable now is working all
> :banana::banana:


 how can u know that all the constructions that were stayable before is now working all? Which projects? Can u tell me?


----------



## khmerpride

This Project is Impossible look how small Phnom penh is and look at the Project Area to big


----------



## Ni3lS

I really don't understand anything of what you guys are saying. :nuts:


----------



## SeeMacau

khmerpride was talking about the Dragon City. 

kmr probably talks about the ''Phnom Penh Tower'' and ''GT42 Tower''


----------



## kmr

:lurker:we talking about the progress of De castle Roya and othe unknow construction
but for GT42 i'm not sure because last week i saw it maybe work but for now..i don't knowhno:


----------



## kmr

*Good news*

this mornig i see alots of cement truck around the De castle Royal
and the engener so busy
so finally we can say De castle Royal now start progressing:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## camtv03

What about GT42? Anything moving at all? If they don't stop the construction it should be around 35 or 36 stories height now. Can anyone take picture of Phnom penh tower for this thread? Thanks


----------



## kmr

camtv03 said:


> What about GT42? Anything moving at all? If they don't stop the construction it should be around 35 or 36 stories height now. Can anyone take picture of Phnom penh tower for this thread? Thanks


maybe not progress because now it do nothing but for last week i saw crane was moving at the morning and for the night i have saw the light on but now nothing happen.hno:


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower

*Ground Floor 
*









*1st Floor
*


----------



## SeeMacau

*2nd Floor*












*3rd Floor*


----------



## SeeMacau

There will be a ''sky lounge'' located on the 21st floor 

*21st Floor *


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

Offices: vacant stares on wane 


*Supply is dropping to meet demand*

WHEN Cambodia’s tallest building Canadia Tower was completed at the end of last year demand for office space had hit a low in Phnom Penh at a time when the likes of property agency CB Richard Ellis were projecting a glut of new buildings over the next few years.

Cambodia’s capital was facing a major oversupply that threatened to slash rental prices, but CBRE Country Manager Daniel Parkes says *suspended construction on major projects including Gold Tower 42 may be a blessing in disguise – Phnom Penh will now see about 25 percent less office space coming on line by 2013 compared to projections just a year ago.*

The result is an expected downwards adjustment in supply that will match lower demand, he added, a knock-on effect from the economic slump.

“All in all the projected actual supply of new office space is less than it was two years ago and this change is quite favourable to the market,” Parkes told The Post yesterday.

In an updated report on property supply completed this week, *CBRE now forecasts just 144,000 square metres of office space in the Cambodian capital by 2013, a major downwards revision on the 200,000 square metres projected at the end of last year.*

Aside from Gold Tower 42 which is scheduled to include seven floors of offices, or about 17,000 square metres, *continued delays at the International Finance Centre beside the Tonle Bassac River and at the much smaller Yellow Tower on the other side of the Japanese Friendship Bridge make up the bulk of the slowdown in construction over the next few years.*

South Korean Developer Yan Woo had scheduled to complete Gold Tower 42 – which would replace Canadia Tower as the Kingdom’s tallest building – by the start of 2012, but since the project was suspended last month that completion date now looks to be in major doubt.

*The IFC was due to add a huge 105,000 square metres in office space, around double the current supply, but it remains unclear when or if this project will ever be completed.* South Korea’s GS Construction and Engineering has repeatedly declined to reveal its latest plans for the site. Meanwhile, *the construction of Yellow Tower – a six-floor office building – has stalled at 30 percent completion*, according to CBRE’s property report.

At the same time, realtors are cautiously optimistic that demand is starting to pick up.

“The key is demand and we see good demand for quality office premises offering international standards at a sustainable rental level,” said Parkes.

Although agents Mega Asset Management were still struggling to fill *Canadia Tower*’s new offices by the middle of the year, General Manager Susi said on Tuesday that *occupancy was now at about 70 percent after a strong July in which tenancy doubled from 30 percent to about 60 percent*. That means most of the tower’s 11 floors of office space are occupied.

“We’re actually kind of full,” she said, adding that *an unnamed Chinese firm was currently in negotiations to take over the whole of the 20th floor.*

But then MAM has had to offer big discounts to tenants in a bid to fill Cambodia’s tallest building, a sign demand remains highly elastic in relation to price, even if renters “don’t mind paying a little more for a Grade A building”, says Susi.

MAM has offered discounts of around 40 percent on the first year’s rent on a sliding scale that drops to a 20-percent reduction in the second and third years. Tenants are therefore not paying the full asking price of between US$30 to $35 – depending on the floor – until the start of the fourth year, added Susi, in most cases around mid-2014.

“Price is still one of the most important issues,” she said.

Starting at the much lower price of $15 per square metre, Delano Business Centre has also seen strong demand in 2010, raising occupancy from around 40 percent exactly a year ago to over 90 percent after attracting new tenants including KPMG, Nokia and ABA Bank.

“We never lowered the price,” Delano’s Chief Financial Controller Salik Subedi said.

The anticipated slowdown in office supply over the next few years would undoubtedly benefit Delano, he added, “but our space is already about full hence [this has] nothing to do with supply and demand [in the longer term]”.

Icon Tower, which like many new projects suffered a slow start after opening in January, has since also seen demand climb, said co-owner Eang Darryl.

“We are catching up with our occupancy target,” he said, without specifying the number of tenants in place except to say Icon would reach an expected 50 percent occupancy target by the end of December.

Darryl said he was confident Icon would be full this time next year even without lowering prices currently set at $10 to $15 per square metre.

“There is demand within the country from businesses currently in Grade C office accommodation or converted villas, and also new entrants to the Cambodian market,” said Parkes.

But of the new office spaces that have come online in the past two years, not all have seen demand recover in 2010.

Similarly priced B-Ray Tower, by comparison, had lowered rents from $15 to between $10 and $12 per square metre without adding more tenants in 2010, said Office Manager Leak Say. “Occupancy is the same [at about 70 percent],” she said.

It therefore remains to be seen to what extent demand continues to climb and whether supply will, in turn, match up.

K Properties is likely to launch the next major office development in Phnom Penh having *completed 70 percent of its seven-storey International Business House, also known as K-Tower, on Russian Boulevard*. Still, 2011 is expected to be a quiet year for major new developments, according to CBRE’s report.

The critical year is likely to be 2012 when Vattanac Tower, Phnom Penh Tower and perhaps Gold Tower 42 (if construction is not delayed more than nine months) are all due to come online in the capital around the same time. In total, that would mean an additional 125,000 square metres of prime offices hitting the market in the space of just a few months, more than the total current supply in Phnom Penh. Will the market be able to sustain such a huge influx of supply?

That remains to be seen, says Parkes: “How the office market fairs depends partly on the pace of inward investment and fortunes of the Asian and Global economies.”


----------



## PinPeat

SeeMacau said:


>


Thank you for awesome picture of Phnom Penh Tower!!


----------



## kmr

*see the GT42 when it at 42f*

GT42 at the moment








GT42 When its 42f


----------



## khmerpride

nice prediction ^^


----------



## camtv03

You got some adobe photoshop skills....good illustration image of Gold Tower 42.


----------



## khmerpride

new Freedome Park is finish


----------



## bumnglng

looking nice Freedome Park


----------



## bumnglng

what is Construction over there ?


----------



## MYPHNOMPENH

Vatanac capital bank tower.










But this building is not inside the white fence it's build in the blue fence (Right hand side in that picture)


----------



## Rachna

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Vatanac capital bank tower.
> But this building is not inside the white fence it's build in the blue fence (Right hand side in that picture)


That is right. the white fence is the place that keep all equipment for the construction of Vattanak Capital Building in the blue fence.


----------



## bumnglng

Thank you.


----------



## Angkorian123

*Work to begin on sky bridge*
Tuesday, 09 November 2010 19:11 Chhay Channyda


Construction is set to begin on the Kingdom’s second flyover next month, as part of a strategy to reduce traffic congestion in Phnom Penh, a city official said.

The overpass will connect Tuol Kork and Sen Sok districts, according to Sen Sok district governor Khuong Sreng.

Heng Nguon, who heads bridge and street projects in the municipal Public Works and Transportation Department, said city experts were testing the ground on Russian Boulevard in preparation for construction.

“The sky bridge will help a lot to ease the traffic happening in that area,” he said.

At 420 metres long and 15.2 metres wide, the planned bridge would be larger than the capital’s first flyover, the Kbal Thnal Sky Bridge, said a municipal official working on the site who declined to be named.
He added that “tycoon Pung Kheav Se’s firm, OCIC, funded the project”.

Overseas Cambodia Investment Cooperation president Pung Kheav Se and project manager Touch Samanag could not be reached for comment.

Prime Minister Hun Sen announced the project at the inauguration of Kbal Thnal Sky Bridge in June. Officials plan to build six more flyovers in Phnom Penh, according to the city’s official website.


^^ So far it will be the second! And one will be build at BK Lake also! Uh-Oh the local Chinese Companies in Cambodia are stepping up! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Angkorian123

*Faldo designs golf development*
Tuesday, 09 November 2010 15:01 Soeun Say

Sir Nick Faldo on site at the Vattanac Golf Resort, 15km from Phnom Penh, with lead architect Andrew Haggar. 

TWO new golf courses designed by sports legend Nick Faldo are set to be completed 15 kilometres from Phnom Penh in the next two to three years.

Sam Ang Vattanac, Executive Director of Vattanac Properties, said yesterday the two 18-hole courses would be located at Vattanac Golf Resort in Phnom Penh’s Kien Svay district.

“Right now we’re designing the golf courses. We have not yet started construction ... but we will start very soon,” he said yesterday.

The courses would take between two and a half, and three years to complete, he said.

Sam Ang Vattanac declined to release investment figures for the development project yesterday, but said an announcement would be made soon.

The Vattanac Golf Resort would sit on more than 500 hectares of land, and will benefit from the standards stemming from the Faldo design, he said.

“We strongly believe in the Faldo design – his projects are always successful and provoke interest from clients,” he said.

“Our project will bring local and international players here.”

The golf courses were the “first phase” of the project, while a luxury hotel and residential units comprised the second and third phases, according to Sam Ang Vattanac.

A number of sports, recreation and entertainment facilities will also be provided at the development.

Nick Faldo – who was knighted by the Queen of England in 2009 – was in the Kingdom of Cambodia recently to visit the Vattanac Golf Resort site in Phnom Penh, according to a press release.

The British golfer, who has won six majors, was welcomed by Prime Minister Hun Sen before heading to observe the site.

“This is a large site and offers real flexibility to create two completely contrasting golf courses,” he said in a press release following his meeting with the premier.

The new courses would raise golfing standards in the Kingdom and attract international visitors, he said.

The Vattanac Golf Resort is the latest addition to a portfolio that includes over 25 Faldo Design projects in operation in some 17 countries. 

It is the fifth new project to be undertaken by Faldo Design in Asia within the past 18 months.

A number of golfing venues have been announced in the area surrounding the capital recently.

Developers are constructing a US$1 million driving range on Phnom Penh’s Koh Pich, according to project manager Touch Samnang. Grand Phnom Penh International City in Russei Keo district will see work on its 18-hole, 70-hectare golf course and driving range wrap up in February 2011, project sales manager Teng Rithy has said.

*Meanwhile, Sam Ang Vattanac is also the Executive Director of US$100 million Vattanac Tower, which will stand next to Canadia Tower upon completion.

Construction on the 38-storey Vattanac Tower started in 2009 and is due for completion in 2011.

The tower is being built on 11,800 square metres of prime land in the Daun Penh district on Monivong Boulevard. It will house the head office of Vattanac Bank, a business centre and Vattanac Capital.
The tower was designed by TFP Farrells Ltd, architects with offices in London and Hong Kong.*

^^ Vattanac Bank is also a local Chinese company! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## khmer_angkor

http://www.khmerlive.tv/
Help Make a Difference


----------



## khmer_angkor

Please take your time to read and VOTE for one of our Cambodian Heroes who is in the Top 10 CNN Heroes. 
Hurry up, the deadline to vote is Thursday November 18, 2010 (6 a.m. ET)! The result will be announced on November 25th, 2010.


----------



## Montrealboy

Koh Rong


----------



## gmtkt111

WOW, Paradise!!!


----------



## camtv03

Well, look like this thread is pretty much dead. I think seemacau is no longer active like before. All certain almost all constructions seem to be dead...what a shame?


----------



## pasa_6370

v
v
v
v
v


----------



## pasa_6370

MYPHNOMPENH said:


> Vatanac capital bank tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this building is not inside the white fence it's build in the blue fence (Right hand side in that picture)




I really love this one


----------



## kmr

240condo
www.240condo.com


----------



## khmerpride

kmr said:


> 240condo
> www.240condo.com


Nice Projects are there more information ?


----------



## kmr

khmerpride said:


> Nice Projects are there more information ?


Let see the website:www.240condo.com


----------



## skyscraper100

Check out the Gold tower 42 on skyscraperpage diagram,. i actually drew it 

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=2587


----------



## sth_Auk

^^ Great job, Nice diagram.


----------



## mrfusion

kmr said:


> 240condo
> www.240condo.com


It could be just me, the massive number of vertical beam in that colour makes it a eye sore, some of the beam should be same colour as the building, maybe also use a few different colour may make it a little more appealing.


----------



## camtv03

Well, I am in PP right now and I don't want to take any picture right now cuz everything is the same nothing progress.


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity
2010/11/27

In BKK 1


----------



## SeeMacau

By LostInTheSimCity
2010/11/28

Unknown building


----------



## SeeMacau

New Construction opposite Phnom Penh Tower

2010/12/9


----------



## BetterForAll

*Dream Park plans underway *
Thursday, 16 December 2010
By Catherine James
Phnom Penh Post









Construction has begun on the US$10 million-plus Dream Park project – solely funded by KNN – located on the vacant block opposite Phnom Penh’s only casino Nagaworld.
http://khmerization.blogspot.com/2010/12/dream-park-plans-underway.html


----------



## AsianDragons

isnt that land a bit too small for a theme park


----------



## topmodelhi5

It's super small


----------



## kmr

*Phnom Penh the Second Sky Bridge*


----------



## YSovann

The second over pass will be open for consruction on 29 December 2010


----------



## khmerpride




----------



## kmr

khmerpride said:


>


nice shoot


----------



## StrongAngkor

PP city skyline has changed.. let continue my charming pp :banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Angkorian123

Yes..finally! We need more at least 60++ story skyscrapers in order for the Skyline to change!


----------



## KoolKool

For me, i just only care about infrastructure project!
Anyway....Overpass 2 has very nice design, friendly with enviroment


----------



## khmerpride

KoolKool said:


> For me, i just only care about infrastructure project!
> Anyway....Overpass 2 has very nice design, friendly with enviroment


Yes me too , much Skyscrapers are not realy importent for me I care more about Infrastructure , Special Economics Zones and other things.


----------



## sonyan

khmerpride said:


> Yes me too , much Skyscrapers are not realy importent for me I care more about Infrastructure , Special Economics Zones and other things.


me three lol


----------



## StrongAngkor

for me i want both many skyscraper and nice infrastructure, hehe n i want pp more and more clean. hope city hall have more strategy about how to keep pp city clean. :cheers:


----------



## CamBlade

i think it short an small for u but it really big for Cambodia.


----------



## YSovann

For me i like both


----------



## SeeMacau

BY LostInTheSimCity



LostInTheSimCity said:


> De Castle and others unknown buildings
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SeeMacau

BY LostInTheSimCity

Camko City



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

look like it takes forever to finish the 1st phase


----------



## SeeMacau

Boeung Kak lake Development (New East City)



Angkorian123 said:


> The Developer/CPP Senator Lao meng Khin and his wife greeting King Sihamoni December 9, 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> China firm in lake deal*
> Tuesday, 28 December 2010 20:59 Vanessa Ko
> 
> 
> A Chinese company has invested tens of millions of dollars in the controversial development of the Boeung Kak lakeside, in connection with firms linked to a powerful ruling party senator *Lao Meng Khin*, according to Chinese-language news reports.
> 
> The reports from September say that the involvement of the* state-owned Inner Mongolia Erdos Hung Jun Investment Co *dates back to July, when it signed an agreement with two local companies to develop the lake.
> 
> According to the reports, the Boeung Kak development – known in Chinese as wanguhu, or “10,000 Valley Lake” – was included in a US$3 billion package of investment deals that also included a 750-megawatt power station in Sihanoukville and the exploration of bauxite in Mondulkiri.
> 
> The announcement of the deals followed a September 8 meeting between Wang Linxiang, the company’s chairman, and Prime Minister Hun Sen. At the time, Eang Sophalleth, a personal adviser to Hun Sen, told The Post that the meeting was to discuss the power station project and real estate developments, but did not identify Boeung Kak lake as one of the projects.
> *
> The Chinese reports reveal that Hung Jun’s lake development agreement involved both Shukaku Inc – which is owned by Lao Meng Khin – and the Cambodia International Investment Development Group.*
> *
> The latter firm also appears to be linked to the senator. According to an undated government investment publication available online, the firm runs a special economic zone in Sihanoukville, with Lao Meng Khin listed as the “zone developer”.*
> 
> Also present at the September 8 meeting between Hun Sen and the Hung Jun representatives, Eang Sophalleth said at the time, was* Lao Meng Khin’s wife Choeung Sopheap, the head of local conglomerate Pheapimex.
> *
> The reports confirm longstanding suspicions of Chinese involvement in the 133-hectare housing and commercial development.
> 
> In January, The Post revealed a long history of Chinese links to the project, following the signing of a US$79 million lease agreement between City Hall and local developer Shukaku Inc in February 2007.
> 
> It remained unclear, however, whether Chinese firms were still linked to the project after one Kunming-based company withdrew from the project after undergoing restructuring.
> 
> Chinese news reports state that Inner Mongolia Erdos Hung Jun Investment Co was registered in Inner Mongolia in June and has two parent companies, each holding a 50 percent stake.
> 
> One of the companies is Erdos Holding Group, based in Inner Mongolia, whose primary businesses are cashmere and energy investment. The other is the Qingdao-based Dezheng Resources Holdings Co Ltd, an aluminium and energy development firm.
> 
> The Chinese articles also reveal that the joint venture between Hung Jun and Cambodia International Investment Development Group, which was not named, had registered capital totalling $72 million.
> 
> Hong Jun owns 51 percent of the company, contributing cash and equipment, while the Cambodian company owns 49 percent and provides the land and resources.
> 
> It is unclear what role Shukaku plays in the deal, though it has been in charge of the Boeung Kak project since work began in 2008.
> 
> Since then, the project has come under fire from housing rights groups, who claim as many as 4,000 families will be forced to make way. Protests by lakeside residents have become a weekly occurrence in Phnom Penh, fuelled by complaints of inadequate compensation, the lack of transparency and the flooding of homes due to the filling of the lake.
> 
> “It has been difficult for the residents to figure out who they should appeal to,” said Sia Phearum, secretariat director of the Housing Rights Task Force. “The government tells them to go to Shukaku, Shukaku tells them to go to the government. They just throw them back and forth.”
> 
> Sia Phearum said the Chinese involvement will likely have a negative impact on the residents’ plight. “[The Chinese] care about business more than human rights,” he said.
> 
> Sam Rainsy Party spokesman Yim Sovann said there should be tough laws on loans from abroad. “We have to be very careful of those who only look at their own benefit and exploit Cambodian natural resources,” he said. “I don’t know if the Chinese investors have considered the reputation of their company name ... or if they just want to invest in a poor country.”
> 
> Chinese Embassy spokesman Qian Hai had not responded to queries as of press time. A Shukaku official declined to comment.


----------



## SeeMacau

BY LostInTheSimCity

Bellevue Apartment



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SeeMacau

BY LostInTheSimCity

Grand Phnom Penh International City



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Driving range
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SeeMacau

BY LostInTheSimCity

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## YSovann

Hybrid cars for Cambodia 
WEDNESDAY, 29 DECEMBER 2010 19:27 CHUN SOPHAL 


Photo by: Sovan Philong 
Nhean Pholet working on his mini-car last year. Cambodian firm Heng Development is using a similar model to build mini hybrid electric cars.

Cambodian business Heng Development Co Ltd is planning to invest up to US$20 million to build a car factory for manufacturing hybrid electric vehicles, according to a company director.

Seang Chan Heng, general director of Heng Development, claimed the company was forming a joint venture with a German firm to support the new project, but declined to name the partner until the official launch.

Construction of the factory was expected to begin next month on a 20-hectare plot of land in Kandal Strung, 20 kilometres south of Phnom Penh, and would be finished within six months, she told The Post yesterday.

“We hope that this new auto-maker factory will be able to produce mini-cars for sale in local and international markets,” she said. 

The company has two mini-passenger car models – a two-seater and a four-seater.

Nhean Pholet, a well-known mini-car maker in Cambodia has been employed by Heng Development, which until now has only sold and distributed tractors, cement and land. 

He said the company’s mini-car model will follow the models that he previously produced himself, including the fingerprint-scanner doors which can recognise 60 fingerprints and use an electronic card, instead of a metal key, to start the engine.

“We are motivated by many consumers with our new car design and hope that we will be able to produce more cars for sale in the future,” he said. 

Seang Chan Heng said the factory would employ about 300 workers and produce up to 1,000 plug-in electric hybrid vehicles in the first year, using parts imported from Germany, Japan, and Hong Kong. 

The starting price for the final product would be around US$5,000 for the two-seater in the local market. 

She was confident there would be demand for the cars and expected the first batch would be ready for purchase in 2012.

“Our partners have already ordered about 1,000 vehicles from us, so we aren’t worried about having a market for our products,” she said. 

Heng Sophorn, director of the Department of Industry at the Ministry of Industry, Mines, and Energy, said yesterday he welcomed the establishment of the factory, highlighting that it signalled progress in Cambodia’s industry sector. 

“We highly appreciate this kind of car production because it doesn’t only reduce cost, but it also helps to reduce the impact on the environment,” he said, adding that it was the first of its kind in Cambodia.


----------



## topmodelhi5

PP may some more renovation! I prefer a more environmental friendly and peaceful living rather than skyscraper.


----------



## SeeMacau

*U/C at Boeung Keng Kang*



SeeMacau said:


> U/C at Boeung Keng Kang
> 
> 12 floors
> 
> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

*U/C at Boeung Keng Kang*



SeeMacau said:


> U/C at Boeung Keng Kang
> 
> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

*U/C at Boeung Keng Kang*



SeeMacau said:


> U/C at Boeung Keng Kang
> 
> Above 10 floors
> 
> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

*High-rise building behind Phnom Penh Tower*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15
> 
> Wor1king on 11st floor


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15
> 
> Almost Completed


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold 1



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

MANGO 



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15
> 
> Mango at Sihanouk Boulevard
> 
> I think it will open within the next few week


----------



## SeeMacau

bYSI



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15
> 
> bYSI


----------



## SeeMacau

*New Cafe - Mezzo at Monivong *



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/15


----------



## SeeMacau

The Place 



SeeMacau said:


> Under Reconstruction
> 
> 2011/1/15


----------



## VRS001

Dear SeeMacau,
Do you have any picture of a new $1 billion international airport in Siem Reap?
I have read Phnom Post about 6 weeks ago. Hun signed to approve for construction early this year.


----------



## VRS001

Dear SeeMacau,

Do you have any picture of a new $1 billion international airport
in Siem Reap? This project has been been approved by PM Hun Sen last December 2010. The ground breaking is supposed to be early this year.


----------



## VRS001

Link to a $1 billion airport in Siem Reap:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/16/cambodian-airport-project_n_797547.html:)


----------



## camtv03

Bridge to Koh Pos Kompong Som










[/IMG]





























About 70% of this bridge is done.


----------



## camtv03

*Some of the under construction building in Kompong Som near the beach*


----------



## Montrealboy

Sihanoukville Mall


----------



## sichoeun

does anybody have information about railway project in Cambodia? how is it going now? I hope it is not on hold.


----------



## khmer_angkor

im not sure but this is what i got for siem reap new airport


----------



## sichoeun

Look good. I hope it will be physically true one. Thanks


----------



## SeeMacau

*US$10 million-plus Dream Park* 



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/1/20


----------



## SeeMacau

*US$10 million-plus Dream Park*



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/1/20


----------



## SeeMacau

*US$10 million-plus Dream Park*



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shops for rent


----------



## SeeMacau

*US$10 million-plus Dream Park*



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/1/20


----------



## SeeMacau

Yellow Tower



SeeMacau said:


> Yellow Tower is almost completed
> 
> 2010/1/20


----------



## SeeMacau

Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/1/20
> 
> 3rd floor


----------



## SeeMacau

ANZ takes ‘opportunistic’ view towards Royal Tower 

Thursday, 20 January 2011 15:01 
Jeremy Mullins 

CEO of ANZ Banking Group Mike Smith, visiting Cambodia, said the company would continue to build and grow in the Kingdom.
Photo by: Pha Lina








*
The chief executive officer of ANZ Banking Group said yesterday the bank would take an “opportunistic” approach towards the 36-storey Royal Tower, following reports that the Cambodian conglomerate behind it was still raising capital for the project.*

*The Royal Group-backed tower is set to be located in Phnom Penh, at the corners of Monivong and Russian Federation Boulevards.*

Artist impressions of the proposed tower on The Royal Group’s website prominently display the ANZ Royal logo on the building.

*Construction was slated to be completed by mid-2013 with the tower set to be “Phnom Penh’s first Grade A office building by Hong Kong standards,” *according to the Royal Group’s website yesterday.

However, media reports from October claimed the Royal Group was still in negotiations with investors in order to complete funding for the project.

ANZ Bank chief executive officer Mike Smith did not reveal any specific plans for building yesterday at a press conference announcing the ANZ Royal Bank’s new logo.

“We’re continuing to look at the opportunities that we have,” the Australia-based CEO Mike Smith. “Within the country, we will continue to build and grow – and if the opportunity arises I’ve no doubt something will happen.”

When asked about a timeline, he said “these things are opportunistic.”

Smith unveiled the new ANZ Royal Bank logo yesterday at the bank’s Cambodian headquarters, which he said brought it into line with the firm’s logos in its other markets.

ANZ Royal Bank is 55 percent owned by ANZ Bank, and 45 percent by the Kingdom’s conglomerate Royal Group.

“I think it’s important symbolic that it ties Cambodia into the group of regional presence that ANZ Group has in 32 countries around the region,” Smith said.

He added the new logo was meant to represent ANZ’s three main locations of businesses, including Australia, New Zealand, and Asia-Pacific.

The unveiling was also attended by Royal Group chairman Kith Meng and ANZ Royal Bank chief executive officer Stephen Higgins.


----------



## gmtkt111

can u tell me how to post a photo?


----------



## bokator

gmtkt111 said:


> can u tell me how to post a photo?


Here you go !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153695


----------



## gmtkt111

thanks


----------



## Angkorian123

*Best Western Signs First Hotel in Cambodia*

Wednesday, 26 January 2011
ASIATravelTips.com

Best Western has signed its first hotel in Cambodia – the all-suite Suites And Sweet Resort Angkor.

The agreement heralds the arrival of the Best Western name to Siem Reap – the location of UNESCO’s World Heritage Site of Angkor temple complexes, including the Angkor Wat and Angkor Thom.

Suites And Sweet Resort Angkor enjoys an ideal location, less than a 10-minute drive from both Siem Reap town and the main entrance to the famous Angkor Wat temple complex.

The property offers 18 suites housed in nine villas, each with their own private pool and terrace. Featuring an enchanting Khmer-style design and décor, they are nestled among tropical gardens around an ornamental lake in a picturesque setting similar to a typical Cambodian floating village.


“The addition of the fascinating country of Cambodia to Best Western’s choice of destinations is a proud moment for the chain. The worldwide tourist appeal that Siem Reap holds, together with Best Western’s global networking and extensive worldwide sales & marketing power, is an ideal combination for this well-appointed property in this exotic destination,” said Best Western International’s Vice President of International Operations for Asia and the Middle East, Glenn de Souza.

Tentatively set to complete its rebranding in Q1 of 2011, the resort offers a restaurant serving Khmer and French cuisine, a bar and a traditional massage service.

^^^ We need more American chain investment in Cambodia!


----------



## BetterForAll

Althoug preserving mental tranquillity in Cambodia often requires abandoning the comforts of probability, spotting an igloo on National Road 6 on the outskirts of Siem Reap is still something of a surprise.

The white hemisphere sits, in shining incongruity, on the right hand side of the road to Phnom Penh, just 20 kilometres from Siem Reap.

But on closer examination, the igloo proves to be a house, with a bright red door and three small, rectangular windows. 

Mounted on top of a square wooden platform, the dome that’s a home is actually made from moulded carbon-fibre sheets that slip over one another like fish scales and then screw down to form a perfect half sphere about six metres in diameter. 

A group of four people very kindly showed me around the structure, highly bemused as to why the barang was there. Only one, Srey Loan, actually lives there. She and her husband are the caretakers of the unusual home, which she says was built by a Korean businessman who works for a company that is planning to build a hotel in the area. 

The front door, if a hemisphere can have a front, and the windows are all double-glazed. There are three small windows, plus a 1.2-metre-high window at the side, providing a perfect morning view of the fields to the southeast. 

“At kdao,” said one man (which means “not hot”), pointing inside.

The inside walls are lined with a moulded material that looks a little like Styrofoam, but it is chalky. The walls feel nice and cool to the touch, as does the textured cement floor.

Srey Loan tends the 100-odd young frangipani and betel trees that are planted between the house and Route Six and, with her husband Mr Seila, has been looking after the site for one year.
http://www.phnompenhpost.com/index.php/2011012846414/Siem-Reap-Insider/ice-house-for-a-hot-climate.html


----------



## camtv03

This thread has been very quiet lately. Nothing new about PP...


----------



## AsianDragons

check the cambodia forum and you bring stuff here


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise U/C*
View from the top floor of Sorya Shopping Centre



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/4


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise U/C*
View from the top floor of Sorya Shopping Centre



SeeMacau said:


> A closer look
> 
> 2010/2/4


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise U/C* (Computer Plaza?)
View from the top floor of Sorya Shopping Centre



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/4


----------



## SeeMacau

*Yellow Tower*
By mrfusion



mrfusion said:


> Two month down the track, and we are at this stage now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what sort of view the occupier get as I am taking the pictures from the ground, but considering it is the lift lobby that get unrestricted view of the river, I think is is really odd the way they place this building,


----------



## SeeMacau

*Tallest Building in South East Asia*



Chadster93 said:


>


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Bank and Canadia Tower



SeeMacau said:


> View from the top floor of Sorya Shopping Centre
> 
> 2010/2/4


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower and Gold Tower 42



SeeMacau said:


> View from the top floor of Sorya Shopping Centre
> 
> 2010/2/4


----------



## khmer_angkor

hey you guys i know i have to Stick to the Topic but can someone add me in facebook sn:chan moniroth, from dallas,texas thanks.love all the pix above


----------



## khmer_angkor

my bad


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ You can post a link in Cambodia forum to catch more attentions 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


----------



## SeeMacau

*Cambodia struggles to realise skyscraper dreams*



SeeMacau said:


> By Guy De Launey BBC News, Phnom Penh
> 
> The Diamond Island Exhibition Centre can be glimpsed beyond the bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadia tower has struggled to find tenants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on Tower 42 has resumed, after a pause at the 30th floor:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so long ago there were only a handful of families living there. It had only the most basic facilities, and was accessible only by boat. But as the name Diamond Island suggests, the government saw a glittering future ahead. *
> 
> The authorities removed the families - some of them forcibly - and brought in well-connected private developers to transform the place.
> 
> They built a convention centre and wedding hall, a small park and a housing development called Elite Town.
> 
> More was to come. Prime Minister Hun Sen held up Diamond Island as a symbol of the country's development. And he announced plans to build the world's second-largest structure there. It would be more than half-a-kilometre high - and show that Cambodia could do things to make the rest of the world take notice.
> 
> Two months later, the world's attention was indeed drawn to Diamond Island - but for the worst possible reason. Crowds overwhelmed the colourfully lit fairy-castle bridge linking the venue to the city centre - and at least 350 people died in the crush.
> 
> It seemed like Cambodia's adventures in skyscraper-building had come to a grisly end.
> 
> After the disaster, making the crossing to the island would have been a haunting journey, even in a country without deep-held superstitions. Here, people fear and respect the spirits of the dead - and Diamond Island seemed destined to become a ghost town.
> 
> *White elephants?*
> There have been dozens of other ambitions projects to raise the skyline of Phnom Penh.
> 
> Little more than two years ago there were plans to build as many as 50 tall buildings in and around the city. But progress has stalled on almost all of them.
> 
> Many were funded by South Korean developers. And when they took a major hit during the global financial crisis, they pulled the plugs on their Cambodian projects. All those proposed multi-storey towers are still just muddy holes in the ground.
> 
> Some are officially just suspended until the economic winds are blowing in the right direction. Others have been abandoned completely.
> 
> And the only skyscraper which did make it all the way to completion has hardly been an unqualified success. It may call itself "the first high-rise international office building in Cambodia" - but the Canadia Tower has struggled to find tenants.
> 
> Real estate agents have suggested there simply may not be enough demand.
> 
> All of which adds to the impression that skyscrapers in Phnom Penh would be nothing more than concrete-and-glass white elephants.
> 
> *New bridges*
> But their time may yet come.
> 
> Many businesses and international organisations make their headquarters in villas in residential parts of the city. Even companies as huge as Unilever are based in what are essentially houses - while the United Nations occupies entire blocks of villas.
> 
> They're not exactly the flexible spaces, wired for communication, that modern organisations need. And parking can be a nightmare - delaying all road-users as traffic grinds to a halt.
> 
> So there's a case to be made that skyscrapers would benefit the whole city. And things are, perhaps, starting to look up.
> 
> A Korean-funded satellite city on the edge of Phnom Penh is reporting increasing sales to foreign buyers. And work has re-started on the much-vaunted Tower 42, which had stalled at somewhere around the 30th floor.
> 
> But what of Diamond Island? Despite the Water Festival disaster, it hasn't become a ghost town. People didn't cancel their wedding parties - and it recently played host to a large, regional tourism exhibition.
> 
> Perhaps most importantly, the developers have announced plans for new bridges. If Cambodia is going to be serious about skyscrapers, it's also got to be strenuous about safety.


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Apartment Building*



SeeMacau said:


> Unknown Apartment Building at St. 294 - Boeung Keng Kang
> 
> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

240 Phnom Penh 



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

240 Phnom Penh 



SeeMacau said:


>


----------



## SeeMacau

240 Phnom Penh 



SeeMacau said:


>


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Construction opposite Brown Coffee at Street 214*



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise building at St. 322 - Boeung Keng Kang *



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise building at St. 322 - Boeung Keng Kang* 



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise building at St. 51 - Boeung Keng Kang *



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

*Mid-rise building at St. 294 - Boeung Keng Kang *



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/8


----------



## SeeMacau

St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name)



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name)



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> Facing West


----------



## SeeMacau

St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name)



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> Carpark


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> Hall and Shopping Centre


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> Facing South


----------



## SeeMacau

Phnom Penh Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> Facing North


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> I don't see any workers on Saturday (after 5pm)


----------



## SeeMacau

Gold Tower 42



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Royal Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19
> 
> View from Sihanouk Boulevard


----------



## SeeMacau

Young Commercial Centre



mrfusion said:


> Don't know what is this going to be, but span a very large area. on Highway 6a, not far from Chroy Chakva Bridge.


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Construction Opposite Brown Cafe / Pencil Supermarket



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown U/C at 7 Makara, Phnom Penh



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Site at Monivong Boulevard (right next to the Star River Showroom)



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

The new ''Cellcard'' building in Sihanouk Boulevard



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

Photo taken at 7 Makara, Phnom Penh



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

Sihanouk Boulevard 



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

*Pedro*
Sihanouk Boulevard



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

*Pedro*
Sihanouk Boulevard



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## SeeMacau

*crocs ??*
Sihanouk Boulevard



SeeMacau said:


> 2010/2/19


----------



## kmr

SeeMacau said:


> Unknown Construction Opposite Brown Cafe / Pencil Supermarket


this site not allow to build the hight building because it near to the Royal Palace


----------



## khoojyh

can some please upload a better quality photo? thank you.

Phnom Penh is not a big size city, but its a heart for the country. the city have CBD as the heart of the city?


----------



## PinPeat

THANK YOU !!!! for all the update of the constructions and photos!!! amazing!!


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

SeeMacau said:


> Unknown Construction Opposite Brown Cafe / Pencil Supermarket


*Can anyone know what kind of the project in this picture? Now it's under construction.*


----------



## kmr

skyscraper_hunter said:


> *Can anyone know what kind of the project in this picture? Now it's under construction.*


I don't know the name of this project but i think it not the tall building because it near to the Royal Palace,so the law not allow to build the hight.


----------



## AsianDragons

Wow, whats with the huge writing


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## skyscraper_hunter

kmr said:


> I don't know the name of this project but i think it not the tall building because it near to the Royal Palace,so the law not allow to build the hight.



Or maybe it's kind of mid-raise that the height is around 10 floors or less than. i think development projects are getting start again that's why they start their construction. it would be good if we can know what kind of their development projects. anyway thanks to Mr. kmr


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Yadatak

just a try ^..^ how can I delete this post


----------



## Yadatak

Hello everyone, I just came back from Cambodia and was very impressed by this construction. Does anyone know, who own this boat? and what is its purpose in PP thx ^..^


----------



## topmodelhi5

I read it on Newspaper, this boat is manually made and it belongs to Cambodian!


----------



## Yadatak

Ok but it is for cruise or hotel do you know? be cause people told me that it was there in the harbor for 2years now.


----------



## yangkhm

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...79979094_100000537394795_696645_5136375_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...96645759_100000537394795_696646_4494775_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...09979091_100000537394795_696647_8090731_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...223312423_100000537394795_696648_454764_n.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...49979087_100000537394795_696650_1796813_n.jpg


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Welcome back yangkhm !!


----------



## SeeMacau

Siri Tower



SeeMacau said:


> *8 floors*
> Street 118 (Russian Blvd)
> 
> 2010/3/5


----------



## SeeMacau

Siri Tower



SeeMacau said:


> *8 floors*
> Street 118 (Russian Blvd)
> 
> 2010/3/5


----------



## SeeMacau

skyscraper_hunter said:


> Or maybe it's kind of mid-raise that the height is around 10 floors or less than. i think development projects are getting start again that's why they start their construction. it would be good if we can know what kind of their development projects. anyway thanks to Mr. kmr


It is mostly likely a serivce apartment, demand is very strong


----------



## SeeMacau

Yadatak said:


> Ok but it is for cruise or hotel do you know? be cause people told me that it was there in the harbor for 2years now.


Welcome to SSC Yadatak !! 

Take a look at our forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


----------



## Yadatak

SeeMacau said:


> Welcome to SSC Yadatak !!
> 
> Take a look at our forum
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2517


Thx SeeMacau I'm glad to be a part of this forum ^..^


----------



## SeeMacau

*Gold Tower 42*



LostInTheSimCity said:


>


----------



## SeeMacau

Sofitel Phnom Penh Phokeethra Celebrates Grand Opening March 29

Monday, March 21, 2011

Traditional Khmer music, Buddhist monks, Cambodia's deputy prime minister and apsaras will help announce the grand opening of one of Southeast Asia's most anticipated new hotels March 29 as the Sofitel Phnom Penh Phokeethra makes its debut.

*The hotel takes the stage in Phnom Penh as the first new five-star hotel to open in the capital in more than a decade.* Its eight restaurants and bars, expansive meetings facilities, spa, sports club and executive lounge herald an emergence of sorts for a city that's seen more stasis than dynamism in recent years.

That, says the hotel's General Manager Didier Lamoot, is about to change.

"We're on the cusp of something here," said Lamoot. "Not only with respect to Phnom Penh as a destination, but how people travel, why they travel and when. The lines are blurring between leisure and business travel, and this hotel was built to accommodate new demands by today's guests."

Located on the banks of a canal, with panoramic views of both the Mekong River and the Bassac, the Sofitel defies easy identification as one kind of hotel or another. Its 45-meter swimming pool, ample pool decks and ambitious So Spa, a wellness concept that debuted in London last year, tempt the resort-minded.

Meanwhile, the hotel’s executive quarters, Club Millésime, and its 1,800 square-meter ballroom are lures to corporate business. Indeed, the hotel was put to the test during the recent ASEAN Travel Forum during a sit-down dinner for 1,200.

"I'm not sure where else in Southeast Asia you can accommodate as many people," said Lamoot. "Though we only started receiving guests in the middle of December, we now know what it's like to be fully booked. And it feels good."

The USD 50 million hotel development is third in a group that includes the Sofitel Angkor Phokeethra, where Lamoot served as general manager for five years, and the Sofitel Krabi Phokeethra. The Siem Reap (Angkor) property in particular has won international acclaim as one of the finest resorts in Southeast Asia.

The hotel's cityside front nestles against Phnom Penh's charming old French quarter, itself in the midst of a district-wide residential makeover. Within walking distance is the Royal Palace, the National Museum and Sisowath Quay, one of Southeast Asia's most accessible and attractive waterfront café scenes.

Accommodation ranges across seven classes, from 121 Superior rooms to 45 Luxury, 23 Junior Suites, 11 Prestige Suites and one Opera Suite. Wooden floors, glass-walled baths and classic appointments distinguish every option. More than 150 of the hotel's rooms overlook the Mekong.

In the hotel's majestic lobby, Le Bar whets the appetite for the myriad food and beverage opportunities beyond. The possibilities span a range of culinary traditions and styles. La Coupole features Indochinese and French cuisines. Do Forni is Italian. Fu Lu Zu is the Chinese restaurant. Hachi offers up Old World Japan. And Chocolat is a Belgian patisserie.

Show kitchens anchor several of the hotel's restaurants. Of course, the most dramatic shows at the Sofitel will take place in the hotel's ballroom, where a USD 2 million investment in audio-visual technology has equipped the facility for extravaganzas.

"Cabarets, orchestras, revues – we expect all manner of entertainment in this hotel," said Lamoot, the day after a command performance by a song-and-dance troupe from Pattaya, Thailand. "Next month, we'll host a wedding where the bride and groom drive right into the ballroom. We're set up to be that kind of a dramatic place."

In addition to celebrations, the hotel's recreational opportunities are munificent. The Phnom Penh property will serve as the first location in Southeast Asia to deliver Sofitel's So Spa, featuring French cosmetology, a restaurant-like menu of treatment options and a blending of private and public space. Five of the spa's 10 private treatment rooms are designed for involved Khmer and Thai treatments; the other five rooms, each an ample 30-square meters, are to be used for various beauty treatments.

In addition to two squash courts, the grounds feature four, floodlit tennis courts and two locales for workouts. So Fit is a haven for fitness and well-being exclusively for in-house guests. The Phokeethra Sports Club is a sophisticated gym for guests and local members alike. Likewise, the hotel's two pools - one in the hotel building itself and the other in the adjacent sports complex - cater exclusively to guests and to both guests and members, respectively.

On the 12th floor, Club Millésime caters to the hotel's executive guests in the first purpose-built facility of its kind in the region. The lounge's stunning views of the city and the river, and a combination of outdoor space and sophisticated décor, elevate this meeting space to great new heights.
* * * * *

Sofitel, World Class Hotels & French Elegance

Sofitel is the only French luxury hotel brand with a presence on five continents with 120 addresses, in almost 40 countries (more than 30 000 rooms). Sofitel offers contemporary hotels and resorts adapted to today's more demanding and more versatile consumers who expect and appreciate beauty, quality and excellence. Whether situated in the heart of a major city like Paris, London, New York or Beijing, or nestled away in a country landscape in Morocco, Egypt, Fiji Islands or Thailand, each Sofitel property offers a genuine experience of the French "art de vivre".


----------



## SeeMacau

Sofitel Phnom Penh Phokeethra Celebrates Grand Opening March 29

Monday, March 21, 2011

Traditional Khmer music, Buddhist monks, Cambodia's deputy prime minister and apsaras will help announce the grand opening of one of Southeast Asia's most anticipated new hotels March 29 as the Sofitel Phnom Penh Phokeethra makes its debut.

*The hotel takes the stage in Phnom Penh as the first new five-star hotel to open in the capital in more than a decade.* Its eight restaurants and bars, expansive meetings facilities, spa, sports club and executive lounge herald an emergence of sorts for a city that's seen more stasis than dynamism in recent years.

That, says the hotel's General Manager Didier Lamoot, is about to change.

"We're on the cusp of something here," said Lamoot. "Not only with respect to Phnom Penh as a destination, but how people travel, why they travel and when. The lines are blurring between leisure and business travel, and this hotel was built to accommodate new demands by today's guests."

Located on the banks of a canal, with panoramic views of both the Mekong River and the Bassac, the Sofitel defies easy identification as one kind of hotel or another. Its 45-meter swimming pool, ample pool decks and ambitious So Spa, a wellness concept that debuted in London last year, tempt the resort-minded.

Meanwhile, the hotel’s executive quarters, Club Millésime, and its 1,800 square-meter ballroom are lures to corporate business. Indeed, the hotel was put to the test during the recent ASEAN Travel Forum during a sit-down dinner for 1,200.

"I'm not sure where else in Southeast Asia you can accommodate as many people," said Lamoot. "Though we only started receiving guests in the middle of December, we now know what it's like to be fully booked. And it feels good."

The USD 50 million hotel development is third in a group that includes the Sofitel Angkor Phokeethra, where Lamoot served as general manager for five years, and the Sofitel Krabi Phokeethra. The Siem Reap (Angkor) property in particular has won international acclaim as one of the finest resorts in Southeast Asia.

The hotel's cityside front nestles against Phnom Penh's charming old French quarter, itself in the midst of a district-wide residential makeover. Within walking distance is the Royal Palace, the National Museum and Sisowath Quay, one of Southeast Asia's most accessible and attractive waterfront café scenes.

Accommodation ranges across seven classes, from 121 Superior rooms to 45 Luxury, 23 Junior Suites, 11 Prestige Suites and one Opera Suite. Wooden floors, glass-walled baths and classic appointments distinguish every option. More than 150 of the hotel's rooms overlook the Mekong.

In the hotel's majestic lobby, Le Bar whets the appetite for the myriad food and beverage opportunities beyond. The possibilities span a range of culinary traditions and styles. La Coupole features Indochinese and French cuisines. Do Forni is Italian. Fu Lu Zu is the Chinese restaurant. Hachi offers up Old World Japan. And Chocolat is a Belgian patisserie.

Show kitchens anchor several of the hotel's restaurants. Of course, the most dramatic shows at the Sofitel will take place in the hotel's ballroom, where a USD 2 million investment in audio-visual technology has equipped the facility for extravaganzas.

"Cabarets, orchestras, revues – we expect all manner of entertainment in this hotel," said Lamoot, the day after a command performance by a song-and-dance troupe from Pattaya, Thailand. "Next month, we'll host a wedding where the bride and groom drive right into the ballroom. We're set up to be that kind of a dramatic place."

In addition to celebrations, the hotel's recreational opportunities are munificent. The Phnom Penh property will serve as the first location in Southeast Asia to deliver Sofitel's So Spa, featuring French cosmetology, a restaurant-like menu of treatment options and a blending of private and public space. Five of the spa's 10 private treatment rooms are designed for involved Khmer and Thai treatments; the other five rooms, each an ample 30-square meters, are to be used for various beauty treatments.

In addition to two squash courts, the grounds feature four, floodlit tennis courts and two locales for workouts. So Fit is a haven for fitness and well-being exclusively for in-house guests. The Phokeethra Sports Club is a sophisticated gym for guests and local members alike. Likewise, the hotel's two pools - one in the hotel building itself and the other in the adjacent sports complex - cater exclusively to guests and to both guests and members, respectively.

On the 12th floor, Club Millésime caters to the hotel's executive guests in the first purpose-built facility of its kind in the region. The lounge's stunning views of the city and the river, and a combination of outdoor space and sophisticated décor, elevate this meeting space to great new heights.
* * * * *

Sofitel, World Class Hotels & French Elegance

Sofitel is the only French luxury hotel brand with a presence on five continents with 120 addresses, in almost 40 countries (more than 30 000 rooms). Sofitel offers contemporary hotels and resorts adapted to today's more demanding and more versatile consumers who expect and appreciate beauty, quality and excellence. Whether situated in the heart of a major city like Paris, London, New York or Beijing, or nestled away in a country landscape in Morocco, Egypt, Fiji Islands or Thailand, each Sofitel property offers a genuine experience of the French "art de vivre".


----------



## SeeMacau

*Gold 1*

2010/3/22


----------



## Montrealboy

Royal Tower set to begin 'very soon'
FRIDAY, 18 MARCH 2011

WORK on the long-awaited Royal Tower is set to begin “very soon”, according to Royal Group Chairman Kith Meng, after the multi-million-dollar project was approved by the Council for the Development of Cambodia.

The tower – planned to be 36-storeys high and located at the corners of Monivong and Russian Federation Boulevards in Phnom Penh – was part of US$245-million worth of schemes approved by the government in the first two months of this year, according to the CDC.

The project received formal approval last month and has total fixed assets of $90 million behind it, a list obtained by The Post stated. 

It was described as “development of trade and retail centre, business centres, conference and exhibition centres as well as service suites and hotels”.

Construction is slated to be completed by mid-2013, according to information displayed on the Royal Group’s website yesterday.

When quizzed about the scheme yesterday, Royal Group Chairman Kith Meng commented only to say “it will begin very soon”.

Media reports in October said the conglomerate was still in negotiations with investors in order to complete funding for the project.

The $245.4 million worth of projects approved by the CDC in January and February was a large rise on the $89.6 million approved in the same period of 2010.

Yorn Heng, the director for the Department of Assessment and Investment Projects at CDC, said yesterday: “We hope that investment money will continue growing in the future because we are recovering from the global economic crisis that affected Cambodia’s economic situation last year.”

Of the 12 projects approved in the first two months, seven schemes worth $25 million were related to the textile industry.

The schemes were backed by investors from Hong Kong, the United States, Taiwan and Korea. Van Sou Ieng, president of Garment Manufactures Association in Cambodia, said that the sector has been encouraged by the relaxation of taxes on European garment imports.

A rubber processing factory was also approved along with a $102 million scheme from Tower Master (Cambodia) Company Limited, which develops and maintains telecommunication towers in the Kingdom.

A $17 million Noth Korean project from Mansudae New Tech Corp Ltd, described only as a “panorama house” was also approved in January. ADDITIONAL REPORTING ELLIE DYER


----------



## camtv03

*Peninsula project planned*

Phnom Penh Post
Wednesday, 23 March 2011 15:01 Sieam Bunthy 


Overseas Cambodia Investment Corporation is preparing to submit its planned US$3-billion development on Chroy Changvar peninsula for Government approval, according to the firm’s Project Manager Touch Samnang.

The Chroy Changvar, or “City of the Future” project is slated to stand on more than 300 hectares of land, including a national standium and a 60-hectare park alongside housing and commercial buildings.
The firm is preparing to submit the required paperwork

to receive the Council for the Development of Cambodia’s green light, though it has already received an initial blessing from the government, he said.

“The plan is to start construction in 2011,” he said.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The project will build confidence for more investment, [and] increase national economic potential

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Work was slated to take 10 to 15 years to complete, and would employ between 5,000 and 10,000 workers, he said. 

Sung Bonna, president of the National Valuers Association of Cambodia, welcomed the project, saying that it was likely the satellite city would be completed successfully, given the time and location were right and OCIC carried a strong reputation. 

“The project will build confidence for more investment, increase national economic potential and create more jobs for Cambodian people,” he said. 

“It will also show the progress of [the real estate] sector.”

Phnom Penh municipal officials could not be reached for comment on the project. 

Meanwhile, Chroy Changvar is home to an increasing number of large-scale developments.

Construction is ongoing at the $100 million, 16-storey Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel project at the penninsula’s southern tip. The project is set for a launch in the beginning of 2012.

South Korean-owned Booyoung Khmer Company plans to construct a commercial development beside the Sokha Phnom Penh Hotel, though work has not yet begun, Chroy Changvar Commune Chief Pich Saroeun said earlier this month.


----------



## kmr

MeanChey Apartement


----------



## SeeMacau

Hi kmr, welcome back to our forum, can you provide us the exact address of the building you post? Thanks very much


----------



## kmr

This location for meanchey aparment


----------



## YSovann

The meanchey apartment is located at Beoung Tom Pon.


----------



## YSovann

There are 3 unknown building under costruction near my house along thr street 271.


----------



## YSovann

SeeMacau, i think i gave you long time about the Chroy Changva panisula project plan.


----------



## SeeMacau

^^ Yes, thats right .. and we visit the showroom of MeanChey Apartement together


----------



## SeeMacau

YSovann said:


> There are 3 unknown building under costruction near my house along thr street 271.


how tall ??


----------



## camtv03

*Vattanac starts to tower*










Vattanac Properties yesterday signed a contract with CB Richard Ellis in order to make it the sole leasing agent for Vattanac Tower, a mixed-use development in Phnom Penh. Construction on the 38-storey tower, started in 2009, is expected to be completed in September 2012. A 129,000-square-metre mixture of offices, shops and serviced apartments will be housed at a site on Monivong Boulevard. It will also serve as the head office of Vattanac Bank and Vattanac Capital. Sam Ang Vattanac, executive director for Vattanac Properties, said he was pleased to have CBRE on board.


----------



## YSovann

More then 10.


----------



## khmerpride

camtv03 said:


> Vattanac Properties yesterday signed a contract with CB Richard Ellis in order to make it the sole leasing agent for Vattanac Tower, a mixed-use development in Phnom Penh. Construction on the 38-storey tower, started in 2009, is expected to be completed in September 2012. A 129,000-square-metre mixture of offices, shops and serviced apartments will be housed at a site on Monivong Boulevard. It will also serve as the head office of Vattanac Bank and Vattanac Capital. Sam Ang Vattanac, executive director for Vattanac Properties, said he was pleased to have CBRE on board.


This Building looks realy huge , I don´t can wait to see it finish


----------



## SeeMacau

*De Castle Royal Condominium*



LostInTheSimCity said:


> They are working on 14th floor


----------



## SeeMacau

*Vatannac Bank *
Opposites Oureusey market



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Vatannac bank branch opposites Oureusey market


----------



## YSovann

Please, take note that the De Castle Royal is speed up very fast.


----------



## khmerpride

PP Skyline is beginning to change slowly , I hope that the Oil at the Cambodian Coast make a Economic boom


----------



## Yadatak

khmerpride said:


> PP Skyline is beginning to change slowly , I hope that the Oil at the Cambodian Coast make a Economic boom


So do I, but it will depends of the government. Just look at the African countries which extract oil some of them had an economic boom ans the others nothing because of the political corruption. I hope it won't happen like that for Cambodia


----------



## raksmey13

YSovann said:


> Please, take note that the De Castle Royal is speed up very fast.


What do you mean?^^


----------



## YSovann

raksmey13 said:


> What do you mean?^^


I mean that the construction activities is very fast.


----------



## raksmey13

Hehe just out of nowhere the project start again after a long dead and surprisingly at fast speed just need confirmation to be sure. 
Good news.


----------



## camtv03

Can't believe that this thread is pretty much dead. This thread used to be the most popular and images posted. Still one of my favorite.


----------



## Montrealboy

Cambodia's Property Recovery Helped by Foreign Ownership Law

Cambodia's property market recovery is being helped by a new foreign ownership law. This law allows foreigners to own apartments and condo units, but not land. Despite this, the Cambodian market still has a long way to go. Read more about this in the full article by Global Property Guide.


Cambodia’s property market is still somewhat depressed. However, the new foreign ownership law is undoubtedly helping the property market recover.

The number of property transactions increased threefold in 2010 thanks to the new law, according to Sung Bonna, President of National Valuers Association of Cambodia (NVAC).

Foreigners are now allowed to own apartments and condominium units, but not land, and therefore not the first floor of buildings, under the new foreign ownership law approved by King Norodom Sihamoni in May 2010. In 2010, tax revenues from property-related transactions soared 60% to KHR76.21 billion (US$19.5 million), from KHR47.7 billion (US$12.2 million) in 2009. This is still far below the level of transactions seen in 2007 and 2008 - but it is a real recovery.

“We have already sold 80% of our project, and 60% is foreign-owned,” said Un Mouy of Two Town Co., the developer of Bal Resort. ’Thanks to the new law our project sales are better and better.’

The Camko City megaproject is also benefitting. “We have sold better since the National Assembly approved the foreign ownership law, and we strongly hope that we will get more and more foreigners to buy our condos this year (2011),” said Kheng Ser of World City, the developer of Camko City. About 70% of Cambodia’s upper-end real estate market relies on foreign investors.

In 2005, the Cambodian government had amended the investment law to allow foreign ownership of buildings. However, the law was never implemented and the idea floundered, since the country was then experiencing one of Asia’s biggest property booms. 

Land ownership is against the Constitution and is still out of the question.. However land can be held by foreigners on long (renewable) leases, and through majority locally-owned companies incorporated in Cambodia. These structures are argued by lawyers in Cambodia to be safer than legal schemes in any other South East Asian country in which foreign land ownership is formally prohibited.

Struggling construction sector

Due to the crisis, Cambodia’s biggest residential developments have been badly hit:

In August 2010, Posco Engineering & Construction stopped work on the three-tower Star River complex, due to weak demand. 
In September 2010, the construction of the US$300 million Gold Tower 42, was also halted, after Seoul-based Hanil Engineering & Construction went into financial restructuring. The 42-storey building in the heart of Phnom Penh is twice as high as the city’s current tallest building 
The developers of the US$500 million Grand Phnom Penh International City, a 4,000 residential villas and apartment complex unveiled in 2006, have admitted that they are suffering from financing problems and low demand. 
The Diamond Island City, unveiled in 2006 to include condominium units and villas, hospital, restaurants, and shopping centres, was downsized due to the global crisis. 
Camko City, a 120-hectare satellite city which initially included 6,000 residential units at a projected cost of US$2 billion, has also been delayed and downsized due to the global crisis. World City Co. Ltd., a South Korean company, is the megaproject’s developer. 
In 2010, there were a total of 2,149 construction projects approved, down by 3.6% from 2,230 approved projects in 2009, according to the Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction.

Property prices still falling

Residential land prices fell 11.4%, across the country in 2010, to KHR6.1 million (US$1,550) per sq. m., according to the National Valuers Association of Cambodia (NVAC). This follows a 40% drop in land values in 2009.

House prices dropped by around 10% in 2010, according to Seng Sopheak of CPL Cambodia Properties Ltd.

The boom before the bust

Cambodia’s housing market enjoyed unprecedented price rises from 2004 to 2007, with property prices rising by about 25% to 40% annually. Land price increases were at first confined to Phnom Penh, Siem Reap and Sihanoukville, but the boom spread right across Cambodia. Other hot spots were the border areas with Vietnam and Thailand and, to a lesser extent, Laos.

Residential land prices in Phnom Penh soared to KHR6.25 million (US$1,600) per sq. m. in 2007 from KHR2.34 million (US$600) per sq. m. in 2006.

Cambodia also experienced a construction boom, particularly in Phnom Penh, fuelled by foreign investment. The government is aggressively pro-development, and squatters and other eyesores are simply cleared away, by a government which is in league with wealthy developers.

The value of construction projects skyrocketed to more than US$3.2 billion in 2007, from US$500 million in 2003, according to a United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) study. Average project costs increased to US$1.65 million in 2007, from just US$157,000 in 2003.

A downturn started in July 2007 after the government announced new investment guidelines for developers.

Then in mid-2008, the bubble burst. The global economic and financial crisis had adversely affected South Korea, the country’s biggest investor. As a result, South Korean investors either pulled their investments or delayed their projects in the country.

Investments in real estate developments in the country have continuously dropped from US$3.19 billion in 2008, to US$1.99 billion in 2009, and finally to just US$840 million in 2010, according to the Ministry of Land Management, Urban Planning and Construction.

By end-2010, land values in Phnom Penh, the capital, were about 40% to 50% down on their peak values in mid-2008.

Rents falling, yields high

Apartment rents rose by about 25% to 35% from 2005 to mid-2008, according to NVAC. However, rents started to fall during the second half of 2008.

In the second quarter of 2010, average monthly rents across all grades fell by up to 25% q-o-q, according to Keuk Narin of Bonna Realty Group.

The average monthly rent for a one-bedroom class-A units were KHR1.56 million (US$400) to KHR3.91 million (US$1,000) in Q2 2010, down by up to 23% from KHR1.95 million (US$500) to KHR5.1 million (US$1,300) from the previous quarter. 
Two-bedroom apartments rent for KHR4.7 million (US$1,200) to KHR5.86 million (US$1,500) per month in Q2 2010, down by up to 42% from the same quarter last year. 
The average monthly rent for a three-bedroom class-A apartments located in central Phnom Penh was KHR8.6 million (US$2,200) to KHR9 million (US$2,300) in Q2 2010, down by up to 22% from the previous quarter. 
Rents for residential apartments are expected to continue to drop in 2011 due to weak demand and increased supply of apartments, according to local real estate experts.

Small-scale luxury apartments, which are usually between four and six-storey buildings, are widespread across Phnom Penh, particularly in Keng Kang 1 and Toul Kork. Some of the most popular apartments in the capital are the Pasteur Villa, City Palace Apartments and Grand Residence.

Gross rental yields on apartments located in Phnom Penh are now very attractive. First floor apartments are the most attractive, with rental returns of around 11%, according to Global Property Guide research of May 2010. Second floor Phnom Penh apartments are also attractive, with gross returns of around 7.7%.

Nonexistent mortgage market

Cambodia’s mortgage market is still very small. Mortgages and housing loans were introduced to the real estate sector only in 2008. The total amount of outstanding mortgage loans was KHR455.3 billion (US$116.5 million) in November 2010, or only 1% of GDP, according to the central bank, the National Bank of Cambodia (NBC).

Nevertheless the banking sector could face serious risks during the next two years if the collapse of property prices continues, the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU) has warned.

From January to November 2010, the average interest rate on loans denominated in US dollars was 16.3%, according to the NBC. The Riel loan rate was far higher, averaging 22.8%.

GDP growth of 7% forecast 

GDP growth in 2011 is forecast to be 7% (Ministry of Economy and Finance) despite the weak construction sector. Cambodia’s rapid economic growth is being driven by strong garment exports, agriculture, and rapidly rising tourism. Tourist arrivals rose 16% in 2010 to 2.5 million. Cambodia’s annual GDP growth from 2003 to 2007 roared along at 10.6%, then slowed to 6.7% in 2008. There was a 2% GDP contraction in 2009 due to the global crisis, but in 2010 GDP growth recovered to 4.8%, with inflation at 4%.

The Cambodian economy is heavily dollarized; the Riel (KHR) and the US dollar (USD) can be used interchangeably. However, the government has a long-term goal of reducing its reliance on the greenback, which accounts for more than 90% of all currency in circulation, according to the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Cambodia is still dependent on foreign assistance, which accounts for about half of the government’s budget.

What next for Cambodia’s real estate market? “The market has already hit the bottom – it will stabilize this year,” said NVAC President Sung Bonna. “I hope that it will start to increase again for the next two years, but it is not likely to be a boom like in 2007 and mid-2008.”


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Montrealboy

high-hopes-for-citys-new-tower

WORK on the US$60 million Phnom Penh Tower should be finished at the end of April, an official from the South Korean developer has said.

“We already completed 95 percent [of the tower],” said Hong Youvoin, Marketing Manager of Hyundai Amco Co, late last week. “We’re preparing the grand opening ceremony for the end of this month or beginning next month.”

The 22-storey skyscraper, a commercial office space set on Phnom Penh’s Monivong Boulevard, is just one of a number of towers now being constructed across the capital’s skyline. Although some – such as Gold Tower 42 – have halted construction, Phnom Penh Tower should be finished by the end of the month, according to Hong Youvoin. 

He noted that since the beginning of the year demand for office space has increased, with a lot of new investors coming from Vietnam, France and South Korea.

“We have already rented 40 percent [of the building to] international firms in banking, auditing consulting, airlines, embassies and especially real estate companies,” said Hong Youvoin, who declined to name the firms for reasons of confidentiality.

Rents in the tower will average US$19 per square metre he said, adding that he hopes the tower’s occupancy rate will reach between 50 percent to 60 percent by 2012.

Sung Bonna, President and CEO of Bonna Realty Group and President of the National Valuers’ Association of Cambodia, said he believed the tower was situated in the right location to attract clients.

“In this year, we have noted that occupancy rates increased because a lot of investors came to the Kingdom,” he said.

He claimed that Cambodia’s property market in the first quarter of this year has been good compared with the same period last year, adding that there have been double the transactions since January 1. 

Occupancy is at about 75 percent at the 14 Grade B buildings in the capital, according to the National Valuers’ Association. Sung Bonna said the price of rental office space in Grade A offices is between $20 and $30 per square metre, while Grade B has fetched between $10 and $20 per square metre. 

There are nearly 40,000 square metres of Grade A office space in Phnom Penh, Sung Bonna said, with another 30,000 square metres expected to come on line in the next three months. Now there are 10,000 square metres of Grade B office space in the city.

Sung Bonna also said that when Cambodia’s stock exchange opens this summer it will boost demand for office space and, as a result, lift prices. 

“Many investors will come to our country to invest here,” he said


----------



## yangkhm

Phnom Penh's Diamond Island development recently had a new phase approved.


----------



## SeeMacau

*Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development*



SeeMacau said:


> Haven't been taking any photos in the past few months ..
> 
> 5/5/2011


----------



## SeeMacau

*Gold 1*



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SeeMacau

*Bellevue Apartment*



LostInTheSimCity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Building*



mrfusion said:


> not sure if these building has been posted before, next to the to be Pet Lork Sang Overpass


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Building*



mrfusion said:


> I don't think I saw this in the forum, this building is next to Sorya Mall.


----------



## YSovann

Another new planing SIS building at Boung Tompon near Phsa deoum Dkcov St. 271, the building is 16 story


----------



## yangkhm

SeeMacau said:


> *Unknown Building*


It looks very nice building....:banana::banana:


----------



## SeeMacau

YSovann said:


> Another new planing SIS building at Boung Tompon near Phsa deoum Dkcov St. 271, the building is 16 story


Thanks, Ysovann .. Do you have a photo of the building?


----------



## YSovann

I am sorry i can't take a picture but there is a big banner at that side SIS mean Singarpore International School


----------



## Montrealboy

*Young Centre*


----------



## camtv03

Thank you SeeMacau....lots of buildings update. We're glad to have you here and i hope there will be more up date from you in the near future.


----------



## khmer_angkor

Yeah thank you SeeMacau for the update


----------



## VRS001

SeeMacau,

How does the Royal Hospital look like when finished?
Thank for recent update.


----------



## mrfusion

*Phnom Penh International University New Campus | 26th June 2011*


mrfusion said:


>


----------



## mrfusion

VRS001 said:


> SeeMacau,
> 
> How does the Royal Hospital look like when finished?
> Thank for recent update.


If you mean this one..










I will say it is effectively dead. The core structure is complete, then nothing appears to happen, and it is just sit there collect dust.

If you are referring to Thai's Royal Rattanak Hospital, it is doing very well.

http://www.royalrattanakhospital.com/menu1.php?id=233&sub_id=204&status=add


----------



## VRS001

Thank mrfusion,
That is the one, but I have seen the previos post with the real construction.
It's almost done. I believe at this time the real construction is already completed.
Do you have any real image of the hospital not not the rendering from computer.

Is there any image or information about Koh Pos bridge?


----------



## VRS001

Hi Kvaaa,

I do not know if you are still with us. I still remember that you wonder who was the architect who designed Cambodian Royal Palace. The architect, who designed Cambodian Palace, was Cambodian. His name was Neak Okhna Tep Nimith (Mak). There was no Thai architectto involve with the design. This information is based on encyclopedia.


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Rachna




----------



## Rachna




----------



## camtv03

Thank you Rachna for an updating. I can see lots of progress some of these projects.


----------



## camtv03

*Barun Roy: A Cambodian 'uprising'*

Barun Roy / New Delhi July 14, 2011, 0:20 IST

Known as the Asian ‘Wild West’, the country is on its way to steady growth - the real estate boom is an indication

A 60-storey skyscraper soaring above the low, monotonous spread of red-tiled roofs of Phnom Penh? Don’t be surprised. After several years of slow growth, Cambodia is stirring again, and when an economy turns, real estate is usually where an emerging nation stamps its first ambitious footprints. Cambodia is no exception.

Of course, it’s still an idea, but the idea has been approved by the government, along with at least 200 other proposals for buildings higher than 10 floors that, once built, will change Phnom Penh’s skyline forever. Nine buildings in the capital are already 20 storeys or more high. A 38-storey mixed-use development, Vattanac Tower, is due for completion in September 2012. A 52-storey project, called International Financial Complex, is still on after some pruning. Sixty storeys can’t be too far behind.
It’s an “uprising,” literally, now spreading to other parts of the country as well, especially Seam Ream to the north, the once-sleepy outpost that’s now the country’s second-largest city. Fuelling the boom is a new law, passed in May last year, which allows foreigners to own up to 70 per cent of any property above the ground-floor level that’s not within 30 km of a border.

Cambodia is still an LDC (least developed country), with its 15 million mainly agriculturist population surviving notionally on $1 a day. But the LDC status allows the country to have quota- and duty-free access to most world markets, which an increasingly pro-private-sector government now sees as an advantage. Export policies have been liberalised and tax reforms have been implemented to let investors exploit this benefit to the full. The government also wants to leverage Cambodia’s membership of the economically resurgent Greater Mekong sub-region, which offers investors the prospects of a wider regional market.

All this has spurred a fresh investor interest in Cambodia and triggered an explosion of demand for commercial and living spaces. New apartment blocks are proliferating all over the place. Rental for “Grade A” office space in Phnom Penh has shot up to around $30 per square metre. A one-bedroom apartment in Seam Reap, believed to be the fastest-growing city in Asia, now rents for $450 a month, while a two-bedroom one could easily fetch $650 or more.

South Koreans are developing a whole new satellite city near Phnom Penh, called Camko City, aimed particularly at foreigners looking to settle down in Cambodia. Although the project has run into temporary snags, with its principal financial backer, Busan Savings Bank, being investigated for banking irregularities at home, Cambodians believe the project won’t be allowed to crumble as almost half a billion dollars has already been sunk in it and quite a few residential towers are up on its 119-hectare site, reclaimed from a lake.

Four other satellite cities are at various stages of development around Phnom Penh, including the 260-hectare Grand Phnom Penh International City, invested by Indonesia’s Ciputra Group, with architectural designs that are considered too avant-garde for Cambodia. A fifth one has just been announced by a local firm, Overseas Cambodia Investment Corporation, which is prepared to spend up to $3 billion to build a 387-hectare property. Satellite cities are part of the government’s plan to cope with Phnom Penh’s burgeoning population, now 1.5 million but growing at about 20 per cent a year.

The popular impression of Cambodia is still that of an Asian “Wild West,” where ganja, guns and sex can be had in plenty, corruption runs through all levels, roads are dusty and easily flooded, and all kinds of backpackers, outcasts, drifters, paedophiles and alcoholics feel at home. In parts, that may still be true, but the signs of change are many and convincing.

There’s a rush of new hotels, restaurants and Western-style shopping malls, and Phnom Penh’s first multiplex, licensed to show Hollywood movies, has just made its debut. Fund transfers through domestic banks are on the rise. Car sales are strong, helped by easy bank loans. The telecom network has already spread to three international gateways and more than 20,000 km of fibre-optic cables. The country’s first communication satellite could be launched in early 2013. Roads are being upgraded with help from the Asian Development Bank (ADB). Trains are running again on the country’s once-defunct railway under an Australian concessionaire.

The economy remains strong. Garment exports, Cambodia’s second major business after tourism, are on course for a 30 per cent rise this year over last year’s $2.99 billion earning. As for tourism, 42 large-scale projects worth $2.6 billion were approved in the first five months of this year, more than double from a year ago. Club Med is considering making an entry. ADB has just announced a three-year, $500-million programme for projects in agriculture, education, finance, water supply and transport. And Cambodia’s long-awaited securities exchange is ready to start trading by the end of this year.


----------



## Montrealboy

Koh Puos Bridge (finished)


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | The Underground City | Proposal*

*Name: *The Underground City 
*Location: *Phnom Penh, Cambodia

*Project Objective: *Land area 65,305 sq.m. consist of
1. Gross Building Area - 152,844 sq.m
2. Parking Area - 18,460 sq.m.
3. Salable Area - 49,394 sq.m.
4. Plaza and Landscape Area - 65,305 sq.m.


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | The Horizon Hotel | Proposal*

*The Horizon Hotel *

http://www.a7corp.com


----------



## SeeMacau




----------



## SeeMacau

Location:


----------



## topmodelhi5

wow...are the projects real?


----------



## SeeMacau

These projects are designed by architects based on the request of developers

''Real'' or ''Not Real'' really depends on the owners/developers whether they have the intention to continue with these projects.


----------



## Lazy Traveler

Diamond Tower will beautify Phom Penh skyline.. hope that option 1 will be realized


----------



## skyscraper_hunter

I think the above projects are already revised and some are canceled, aren't they?


----------



## Montrealboy

Vattanac is rising so fast !


----------



## pung10

Is it true that GT42 has been taken over by the Royal Group?


----------



## SeeMacau

skyscraper_hunter said:


> I think the above projects are already revised and some are canceled, aren't they?


I believe these projects were designed after the financial crisis


----------



## SeeMacau

pung10 said:


> Is it true that GT42 has been taken over by the Royal Group?


Source?


----------



## SeeMacau

UCB Tower (United Commercial Bank Tower) 



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Right next to Phnom Penh Tower 



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Sales Office of the formerly ''Star River'', now it is used as the office of ABA Bank 



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 113 No 47 (Unknown Name) | 12fl | Completed*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 113 No 47 (Unknown Name) | 12fl | Completed*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name) | 17fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name) | 17fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name) | 17fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 111 No 49 (Unknown Name) | 17fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 57 (Unknown Name) | 13 fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> I think this building has more than 13 floors
> 
> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

De Castle Condominium



SeeMacau said:


> Above the third floor, it is level 3M ??
> 
> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 57 (Unknown Name) | 13 fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> I think this building has more than 13 floors
> 
> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Gill Gold 1 | 15 fl | U/C*



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Embassy Center



SeeMacau said:


> The site is sold, now I can rename this thread
> 
> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

This is the site of the park, in front of the purposed Royal Tower



SeeMacau said:


> Park
> 
> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Unknown Building Under Construction opposite UCB Bank Tower 



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

This is a 14 floors building at Boeung Keng Kang



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise Building under construction at Boeung Keng Kang



SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31





SeeMacau said:


> 2011/7/31


----------



## TJ Design

Hi,

I've just joined this site and would like to take time to mention my company, Thomas & Jones Design. We are about o open a new showroom in Phnom Penh so invite all contractors to get in contact and possibly come to view what we have to offer. Substantial discounts for all large projects.

www.t-j-design.com


----------



## mrfusion

TJ Design said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined this site and would like to take time to mention my company, Thomas & Jones Design. We are about o open a new showroom in Phnom Penh so invite all contractors to get in contact and possibly come to view what we have to offer. Substantial discounts for all large projects.
> 
> www.t-j-design.com



wrong place, I maybe wrong, but i don't think there are any regular participant here that are in the industry,


----------



## mrfusion

Corner of Street 156, 211, Christian International School,


----------



## mrfusion

*De Castle Condominium* 

15/8/11


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Karimkhmer

*555-meter building construction will start in the beginning of 2012*

Phnom Penh governor said 555-meter building construction will start in the beginning of 2012! and he said if 555 is not possible, 456-meter will be acceptable! why did he mention like this??? because of the cash? or blurry master plan???hno: any comments please!


----------



## SeeMacau

By mrfusion

*Koh Pich*


----------



## mrfusion

18/9


----------



## mrfusion




----------



## mrfusion




----------



## mrfusion




----------



## mrfusion

Opposite the Train Station


----------



## mrfusion




----------



## mrfusion




----------



## mrfusion




----------



## Montrealboy

17 Sept. 2011


----------



## Montrealboy

Sept. 24th


----------



## Montrealboy

pet lork sang overpass Sept. 5


----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## Montrealboy




----------



## pung10

*GT42 status?*

anyone heard any news regarding the progress of GT42? hno:


----------



## pung10

Montrealboy said:


>


nice photo!


----------



## mrfusion

pung10 said:


> anyone heard any news regarding the progress of GT42? hno:


it seems someone always want to ask this once every month or so.

it stopped, so far, no confirmed time on when can anyone continue on it.


----------



## Aashiq

Nice to see a city in Cambodia developing a nice skyline like it's South East Asian neighbours.


----------



## pung10

mrfusion said:


> it seems someone always want to ask this once every month or so.
> 
> it stopped, so far, no confirmed time on when can anyone continue on it.


:lol: it's kind of a sore eye........


----------



## mrfusion

4th October


----------



## pung10

mrfusion said:


> it seems someone always want to ask this once every month or so.
> 
> it stopped, so far, no confirmed time on when can anyone continue on it.


Hi mrfusion, are you in the energy sector?


----------



## mrfusion

pung10 said:


> Hi mrfusion, are you in the energy sector?


no, why?


----------



## mrfusion

*Christian International School.*


----------



## mrfusion




----------



## pung10

mrfusion said:


> no, why?


Because of your Home Energy Reactor description. LOL. So what sector r u in? which area in Sydney u r from. I'm from Parramatta and now works in Singapore, in the energy sector.


----------



## mrfusion

pung10 said:


> Because of your Home Energy Reactor description. LOL. So what sector r u in? which area in Sydney u r from. I'm from Parramatta and now works in Singapore, in the energy sector.


Home Energy Reactor description is part of Mr Fusion logo.


----------



## mrfusion

23rd October* De Castle Royal Condominium *


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## leekhmer

*Bellevue Apartment*










*
Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development *


----------



## leekhmer

*Yellow Tower*


----------



## leekhmer

*Vattanac Capitol Tower*


----------



## Montrealboy

Looks like ground work is starting at Pharos Housing Complex behind Sokha ?? Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## leekhmer

*NagaWorld*


----------



## leekhmer

*new update!*

*Koh Pich*


----------



## Montrealboy

leekhmer said:


> *
> Sokha Phnom Penh Resort Development *


Anyone has got recent news of the Sokha Ochheuteal Beach Resort and Casino ?


----------



## camtv03

Aeon to open outlet in Cambodia as 1st Japanese retailer


TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Aeon Co. said Wednesday it will open a shopping mall in Phnom Penh around 2014 as the first Japanese retailer to make its foray into Cambodia, in expectation of the Southeast Asian country's economic growth.

Aeon said it has set up a local subsidiary to operate the facility and will start construction in 2012 in the central area of the Cambodian capital Phnom Penh.

The mall, which will have an expected floor space of about 100,000 to 150,000 square meters, about the same as Aeon's malls in Japan, will house the Aeon supermarket as well as specialty stores from Cambodia, surrounding countries and Japan, it said.

Aeon has already opened stores in China, Thailand and Malaysia, and is now considering having its affiliated building management firm expand business to Asia, with its debut in Cambodia.


(Mainichi Japan) November 9, 2011


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | St. 57 (Unknown Name) | 16 fl | U/C*

2010/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

Star City

2011/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

Star City

2011/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/10/1


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

Mid-rise building U/C at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

2011/10/1

This Internatinoal school (from Singapore) at Boeung Keng Kang is almost completed


----------



## SeeMacau

New Cafe at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

3rd Brown Coffee at Boeung Keng Kang

2011/11/11


----------



## SeeMacau

2011/11/11

New shop next to ANZ Royal Bank at Sihanouk Boulevard


----------



## SeeMacau

Public toilets are finally installed in the parks  

2011/11/11


----------



## mrfusion

29th November Vattanac Capital Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh Post*

''Japanese retailers are also eyeing the Kingdom. AEON, Japan’s biggest retailer, has announced a $150 million investment to construct a shopping centre in Phom Penh, according to Imamura. The centre is expected to open in early 2014.''


----------



## zaguric2

^^ Good,very good...


----------



## madeincambodia

Hi guys,
I've got some photos from Cambodia to share with with you guys. enjoy it!
Have a great Christmas and New Year.

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4894.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4884.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4883.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4878.jpg


http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4844.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4841.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN2482.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN2498.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN3935.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN4135.jpg

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/madeinsrokkhmer/?action=view&current=DSCN3763.jpg


----------



## CarltonHill

really nice projects in PP... good to see PP Skyline is shaping up.... 5 years more and it will look really different... :cheers2:


----------



## madeincambodia

Hi,
I'm again! let me try one more time!


----------



## madeincambodia

Hi mrfusion,
you could upload your pictures very good. i've tried but it doesn't work. would you help please! so i can post more pictures.
as you see, it only shows the icons but not picture. technically, those pictures had already been upload onto photobucket and nothing removed as it said on that icons. thank you very much.


----------



## Chadster93

^^ Try using the insert image icon on the post reply page and use the direct links to the images from photobucket when it asks for a link. 

Thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Phnom Penh Tower | 21 fl | Completed*

2011/12/26

''Sharp'' Showroom


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Phnom Penh Tower | 21 fl | Completed*

2011/12/26

MB Bank


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Green City Hotel | 17fl | U/C*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Green City Hotel | 17fl | U/C*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Green City Hotel | 17fl | U/C*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Phnom Penh | Green City Hotel | 17fl | U/C*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Construction at St 322 - Boueng Keng Kang*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Construction at Boueng Keng Kang*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Toy City (10 floors)*

Sihanouk Boulevard

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Toy City (10 floors)*

Sihanouk Boulevard

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

*Unknown Construction at St. 252*

2011/12/26


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/1/8

The Future Securities Exchange


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Main Tower view from Canadia Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Installing Facades (Facing South)


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Green Area next to the Vattanc Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Cafe facing Monivong Boulevard


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

The facade install in the annex tower is slightly different from the main tower


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Facade


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

Annex Building


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Main Tower View from Canadia Tower Lobby


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Interior U/C


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Main Tower facing Monivong Boulevard


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Main tower Facing South


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Main Tower facing South-East


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/3/30

Main Tower (From Freedom Park)


----------



## SeeMacau

Canadia Tower

2012/3/30


----------



## SeeMacau

Canadia Tower

2012/3/30

Many tenants moved in


----------



## SeeMacau

Canadia Tower

2012/3/30

*Tenants - Canadia Tower*

2012/3/30

Ground floor, 1st and 2nd floor - Bank of China

3rd floor - Shopping and restaurants

5th floor - Computer stores

7th to 11st floors - Canadia Bank

11st floor - Mega Asset Management Co., Ltd.

15th floor - Cana Securities

16th floor - ACCA Cambodia
16th floor - Cana Sino Construction Corporation
16th floor - HKL Group Co., Ltd.
16th floor - Advance Construction (Cambodia) Co., Ltd.
16th floor - Cambo Pay Co., Ltd.
16th floor - SNBL - Shin Nippon Biomedical Laboratories (Cambodia) Ltd.

17th floor - Helistar (Cambodia) Co., Ltd.
17th floor - Moon Advertising Co., Ltd.

19th floor - Aminwill International Group Co., Ltd.

20th floor - ASKAP Gold Investment Co., Ltd.
20th floor - Sokdom Investment Co., Ltd.
20th floor - VictoryCapital
20th floor - Sterling Project Management

22nd floor - ITJ Cambodia
22nd floor - Jardine Schindler (Cambodia) Ltd.
22nd floor - Sojitz Corporation

23rd floor - Craig Wireless Systems Asia, Inc.
23rd floor - Alcatel-Lucent (Cambodia) Branch

25th to 26th floors - Cambodia Securities Exchange

27th floor - Salon du Lux & Art de Vivre


----------



## SeeMacau

Canadia Tower

2012/3/30

Lift Area


----------



## SeeMacau

2012/3/30

Phnom Penh Cityscape


----------



## SeeMacau

2012/3/30

Phnom Penh Cityscape


----------



## SeeMacau

2012/3/30

Cambodia Public Bank Tower, Canadia Tower and Vattanac Capital Tower


----------



## PinPeat

SeeMacau - Thank you for all those awesome pictures of Vattanak Building. it look so nice now!! cant wait to see it this Dec.


----------



## camtv03

I used to be very excited about all of these projects but now i'm very disappointed because all of these projects are dead or on hold. What happen? Our economy is not too bad, right?


----------



## dida888

seem like it waits for the turn of rebound economy to be back again.


----------



## erbse

Thanks for updating this thread regularily.

*But could you please always attach a small rendering every time you post a construction update here? *So foreigners don't have to look for respective visualisations through the whole thread. Thank you!


----------



## SeeMacau

By Sopheaktr


----------



## SeeMacau

Vattanac Capital Tower

2012/6/23


----------



## SeeMacau

2012/6/23


----------



## SeeMacau

*Vattanac Capital Tower*

2012/8/16

Main Tower


----------



## SeeMacau

*Vattanac Capital Tower*

2012/8/16

Main Tower - begin cladding installations on the higher zone of the office floors


----------



## SeeMacau

*Vattanac Capital Tower*

2012/8/16


----------



## SeeMacau

Between the intersection of Monivong Bouleard and St. 214, Phnom Penh

Extention


----------



## SeeMacau

These shops at Monivong boulevard are closed


----------



## SeeMacau

Between the intersection of Monivong Bouleard and St. 214, Phnom Penh

Extention


----------



## SeeMacau

Camera Hubs 

Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

The whole complex


----------



## SeeMacau

Camera Hubs 

Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Cartier*
The renowned French jeweler and watchmaker

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

Adidas is now opened


----------



## SeeMacau

Tour Les Joure
*French Bakery from South Korea
First in Cambodia* 

Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

LG
Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

Tour Les Joure
*French Bakery from South Korea
First in Cambodia* 

Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

LG
Monivong Boulevard, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Rolex*
Swiss high-quality, luxury wristwatches

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Rolex*
Swiss high-quality, luxury wristwatches

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Cartier*
The renowned French jeweler and watchmaker

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Rolex*
Swiss high-quality, luxury wristwatches

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## SeeMacau

*Cartier*
The renowned French jeweler and watchmaker

Naga World, Phnom Penh


----------



## cgtotz

This thread is from Philippines, Manila i heard the CPI investor is invest in Phnom Penh soon they have proposed 3 towers 47 floors here in cambodia i don't have any idea where is it located this source is came from news in philippines


----------



## dida888

I love Cambodia


----------



## hkskyline

*China Is Transforming Southeast Asia Faster Than Ever*
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
December 5, 2016 

China’s investment is transforming its smaller Southeast Asian neighbors like never before while helping turn Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar into bigger destinations for its exports.

That’s driving some of the world’s fastest economic growth rates and providing Chinese companies with low-cost alternatives as they seek to move capacity out of the country. It’s also helping Asia’s largest economy and nations in its orbit adapt to what looks more and more like a new era of waning U.S. commitment to the region from a more inward-looking administration of President-elect Donald Trump.

"China’s definitely looking at these countries in general as an area where it can sell products and get good return for its investments," said Edward Lee, an economist with Standard Chartered Plc in Singapore. "China itself is getting more expensive for its companies, and that’s reinforcing this trend."

China is investing in everything from railroads to real estate in Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar -- the frontier-market economies of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

*China Minsheng Investment Group and LYP Group, headed by Senator Ly Yong Phat, signed a $1.5 billion deal last week to build a 2,000-hectare city near Phnom Penh with a convention center, hotels, golf course, and amusement parks, the official Xinhua News Agency reported. The spending equals roughly one-tenth of the country’s $15.9 billion gross domestic product.*


----------



## hkskyline

*BYD to build monorail in Cambodia*
Jan 15, 2018
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

SHENZHEN-BASED electric-car maker BYD announced that it will build a monorail transit system, named SkyRail, in Cambodia’s capital Phnom Penh, according to BYD.

The company inked an agreement with the local government of Phnom Penh on Jan. 8. The 14-kilometer monorail line will go from the Phnom Penh International Airport to the city’s downtown area, BYD said.

Traffic congestion is a headache in Phnom Penh. BYD said the local government of Phnom Penh chose the monorail solution proposed by the company because of the transit system’s unique advantages.

Liu Xueliang, a general manager of BYD’s Asia-Pacific sales department, said the SkyRail is more cost-saving compared to a subway, requiring only one-fifth of the cost and one-third of the construction time of a Metro line of the same length.

“The SkyRail shows its natural advantages to fit into different geographical environments, with its strong climbing ability and small turning radius,” Liu said. “It utilizes limited road space in cities while minimizing disruption to local communities and eco-environments.”

According to BYD, the company has spent 5 billion yuan on research and development for its monorail program over the past five years.


----------

